# Let's see if I can get some meat on these bones



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Kept talking myself out of doing one of these since I'm probably about the lightest bloke on here and not lifting anything anywhere near respectable weight just now but thought sod it we all have to start somewhere so might as well post it up from the start then it's here to look back on and all in one place. That and the fact the bit of paper I am writing things down on is getting a little bit tatty and I'm going to end up loosing it!

I had been training solidly from 2004 till 2008 doing weights Monday, Wednesday, Friday and cardio Tuesday and Thursday for 45 min sessions before work in the morning. I had managed to somehow get myself to 12st 8lbs even though my diet was shocking and I was over working bodyparts really badly. I was pretty comfortable at this weight and that's the initial target is to try get somewhere back to that.

A change of job onto shifts, a pain in the ass now ex g/f and moving house killed off the training as most of my time was spent trying to find my feet again and anytime I actually managed to go to the gym it was too busy and I couldn't get doing anything that I wanted.

Now my shifts are sorted and a bit more settled and I'm not doing crazy hours and feeling constantly tired all the time through work and catching a look at my skinny fat pot bellied self in the mirror I decided that it was time to get back into the training again. So I have turned one of my spare rooms into a makeshift gym, I have bought a bench, an adjustable squat/dip rack that can be used for benching and has adjustable spotters and a 6ft olympic bar with 100kg of weight which should be enough to get me back on my way and do for the next few months.

Here comes the embarrasing bit now, my stats lol I started training again on the 8/11/12 and this is how I measured up before my first session

height 5ft 10

weight 10st 7lbs

chest 40 inches

waist 32 inches

thighs 20 inches

biceps 13 inches

As you can see not the biggest of blokes! But hey we all gotta start somewhere.

I was feeling really unfit and weak before starting, my diet was a disgrace, not eating breakfast and not eating sometimes untill 3 or 4 in the afternoon because of work and eating junk when I did eat so the plan was to start really light and slowly build back up and gradually build up the calorie intake at the same time, my brother has been training for years and he told me to try the 5x5 stronglifts routine to get me back into lifting and build the strength back up before trying to do anything silly and end up injured after a fortnight so here is what I have been doing for the last few weeks.

All exercises are full range of movement ass to floor on squats and bar touching chest on bench and bent over rows, starting from floor on bent over rows and deadlifts and adding 1.25kg onto each side of the bar every time I train till I hit plateus and I'll start changing things once that happens.

8/11/12

squat 5 sets 5 reps 30kg

flat bench 5 sets 5 reps 30kg

bent over row 5 sets 5 reps 30kg

10/11/12

squat 5x5 35kg (didn't have the 1.25kg weights at this point)

shoulder press 5x5 30kg

deadlift 4x5 30kg (only did 4 sets here because hamstrings felt really tight, flexability has been an issue so didn't want to risk injury)

12/11/12

squat 5x5 37.5kg

bench 5x5 32.5kg

bent over row 5x5 32.5kg

14/11/12

squat 5x5 40kg

shoulder press 5x5 32.5kg

deadlift 5x5 32.5kg

16/11/12

squat 5x5 42.5kg

bench 5x5 35kg

bent over row 5x5 35kg

18/11/12

squat 5x5 45kg

shoulder press 5x5 35kg

deadlift 5x5 35kg

20/11/12

squat 5x5 47.5kg

bench 5x5 37.5kg

bent over row 5x5 37.5kg

and that's us up to date. Calorie intake I am trying to build up to about the 3000 mark but that is still a work in progress trying to find what I can get into me without feeling constantly full and forcing food down all the time. sorry for the long post will keep updating as I go now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

just been training so it's time for today's update

squat 5x5 50kg

shoulder press 5x5 37.5kg

deadlift 5x5 37.5kg

shoulder press felt quite heavy tonight which I was shocked at, still managed to complete all reps and sets with good form but didn't feel like there was much left to give on that. Squats felt good though and there is still plenty more to come with them.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed mate good luck


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Subbed will read all later/ at work but you will be fine we all started some where your right!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Subbed mate

At a similar stage on the strong lifts and stats are virtually the same.

Freaky :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys

That is a freaky coincidence Jimmywst! How are you getting on with it so far?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> That is a freaky coincidence Jimmywst! How are you getting on with it so far?


Good as gold mate, just got out of session 9 although the hips are starting to notice squatting 3 times a week.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

What's happening with your hips? Are they getting sore or tight? My first session wasn't too good as I felt like I had no flexibility especially hips and hamstrings. I also have an old injury to an ankle that makes it stiffen up sometimes so I have been working on stretching a lot as well as lifting weights and it seems to be doing me good. Also helps with the doms the following couple of day's.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> What's happening with your hips? Are they getting sore or tight? My first session wasn't too good as I felt like I had no flexibility especially hips and hamstrings. I also have an old injury to an ankle that makes it stiffen up sometimes so I have been working on stretching a lot as well as lifting weights and it seems to be doing me good. Also helps with the doms the following couple of day's.


Just creaky and the joints are stiffening up lol... Years of getting squashed playing ruggers from a young age has left everything a bit clicky if you know what I mean mate.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

looks good, u havent mentioned anything about diet?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah I know exactly what you mean mate, my ankle gets a tight spot then cracks and it's all good after that. Knees can be a bit funny like that as well sometimes. Just need to make sure I loosen everything up and crack what needs cracked to give me full range of movement before I even think about squatting.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I probably should warm up better of I'm honest fella. At least stretch it out, I've had the keyhole on one knee so that's a concern but eventually strapping it up should help.

No pain no gain I guess :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Diet is still something I am trying to get sorted out just now, it's my major weak point of my training and I'm still reading up and gathering ideas.

this is a typical day just now.

meal 1

porridge oats made with milk and a pint of milk to wash it down

meal 2

4 slices of wholemeal bread with 3 slices of cooked ham on each

meal 3

100g pasta with 200g chicken and some evoo

meal 4

same as meal 2

meal 5

125g rice normally with 2 chicken breasts/3 pork loin steaks or 2 salmon steaks and some veg

meal 6

100g pasta with 200g beef mince and veg

I also drink a few more pints of milk throught the day and have some fruit and a bag of nuts whilst I'm kicking about in the van at work.

Not taking any supplements yet but that is also something I am looking into. My main restriction is I can be anywhere in the country throughout my shift and am limited to what I can eat pre prepped and cold because I work out of a van and have no facilities for heating food up which is why there are so many sandwiches in there that are probably not ideal.

If anyone can give suggestions to the diet side of things it would be welcomed, I am not a fussy eater so pretty much open to anything as long as its not a banana. Had a puking incident with one when I was wee and now can't even face the smell of them without getting the boak 25 years later!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah that would be a concern with the knee, hopefully the keyhole has done it's job and you shouldn't need to worry about it though. Just be sensible with it and any potential niggles it gives and you should be fine mate. I always do some squat movements at a faster pace than you would for a weighted squat with no bar at first to make sure everything is moving as it should and not clicking then do a couple of sets with just the bar before I even look at loading it up with any weight. Probably overkill but I'm just too paranoid about getting injured again to take any chances.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't be overkill when it comes to avoiding injury mate.

As @zack amin said earlier have you sorted a diet to run along side the lifts?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Apologies only just seen your previous post.

You worked out the macs and calories yet?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Agreed, meal 4 same as meal 3 and probably best changing that pasta to rice or sweet tatty


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I really don't know how you boys get on with sweet potato  I go through enough brown rice to put a balti house to Shame.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Boil a couple up with a few carrots and mash, even the kids like it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, I did think the amount of bread I was having was a bit too much. I'll change that for the rice as suggested.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Might have to give it a whirl


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was aiming for around 3500 calories can't remember exactly the macros, got it written down in the house but I'm out just now. Off he top of my head I think it was roughly 50g protein 70g carbs and 10g fat per meal. That might not be totally accurate as I say but I'll confirm when I get back home.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Never thought of that faultline, think I'll give that a try.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

AAlan said:


> Diet is still something I am trying to get sorted out just now, it's my major weak point of my training and I'm still reading up and gathering ideas.
> 
> this is a typical day just now.
> 
> ...


you really need to sort the sarnies out! tubs of natural peanut butter are great, chuck em in your van and have a tablespoon with some meals. are you at home for meal one? If so then make sure its 700-1000 cals. i blend oats, banana, milk, whey, peanut butter together for about 750 calls - easy as pie.

also when do you train?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

AAlan said:


> I was aiming for around 3500 calories can't remember exactly the macros, got it written down in the house but I'm out just now. Off he top of my head I think it was roughly 50g protein 70g carbs and 10g fat per meal. That might not be totally accurate as I say but I'll confirm when I get back home.


i think those marcos would give you about 3000 cals. 50g of protein in each meal is more than enough in my opinion, i think you would do ok on 200 a day, 35g in each meal, but if you can fit 50 in then by all means.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good luck with your goals broski, you'll get some nice help and support on here.

You're right we all do start somewhere, I struggled with a 30kg bench press at first and now I bench 90kg.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks HJL, yeah I'm at home for meal 1 so the capacity of of my stomach is the only limitation for that meal. I wasn't happy about the sarnies or cooked meat to be honest that was the part of the daily food intake I was trying to change. I'll give the peanut butter a try and see how that goes. I'm actually thinking about getting some supplements to try make things a bit easier when working.

My shifts change all the time so train normally between 7-9pm which falls between meals 5 and 6.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks AK-26 the advice and support on here has been great so far, I'm really glad I joined the forum.

That's a decent weight you're pushing there well done with that. How long have you been training?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks AK-26 the advice and support on here has been great so far, I'm really glad I joined the forum.

That's a decent weight you're pushing there well done with that. How long have you been training?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

In regards to supps mate I agree they do make it easier, personally I throw a whey shake down my neck post w/out out of sheer ease of getting breakfast out the way too, some guys base a diet around them, some prefer whole foods but I guess it's just a matter of what's best for you.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah get some protein powder if you can just to hit those macros with a bit more ease. A tub of cottage cheese before bed would be good, they're 60p+ a go, so maybe a slow release protien could be good for then? just make a diet that you know you can stick to and being consistant is the key.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I would prefer to do it just with food, just a bit old fashioned that way and think that a body is supposed to to run on food not a powder made in a lab but think I need to change my ideas and try them to see if they help me out any.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Would the cottage cheese be on top of meal 6 or instead of?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Thanks AK-26 the advice and support on here has been great so far, I'm really glad I joined the forum.
> 
> That's a decent weight you're pushing there well done with that. How long have you been training?


Cheers bro, ive been training for 1 year and a bit now.

Some of the lads have mentioned supps, i think you should consider them.

I take a few supps that i feel are essential for me.

Glucosamine sulphate i take for joints along with cod liver oil.

Zinc and magnesium along with a multivitamin for immune support.

Whey protein as its fast digesting and helps me hit my protein macros.

Sometimes its just hard to get time for food, or get the right amounts so supps help.

Soon enough you'll be a unit mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a thing I totally forgot about, Zinc supplememnts. I think it was ZMA I used to take years ago when I was training before, need to sort out out the multivitamins. Completely overlooked that side of things and been focused too much on the food side of things.

As you say it is hard to get time for food sometimes, a protein drink that can be mixed and consumed in a few min would be much easier both in time and in giving the stomach a break from constant bombardment with food.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's todays workout just completed. Didn't get the best of sleeps last night, stayed at the g/f's house and she fell asleep on my arm. I woke up in the niddle of the night feeling like my shoulder had been pulled out the socket and twisted about a few times. was up mega early because she was going to work so came home very tired and nursing a sore shoulder and chest. Had a very lazy day and felt like I could fall asleep at any min and really wasn't up for training at all.

So went upstairs got changed, warmed up and started lifting and felt the strongest I have since starting back. Confused how does that work? went from no energy and nearly falling asleep to feeling like I could have lifted loads more than I was. Actually a little disappointed that I am sticking strictly to the stronglifts routine and only adding 2.5kg on every workout.

anyway that's enough waffle heres what tonight's workout was

squat 5x5 52.5kg

bench 5x5 40kg

bent over row 5x5 40kg


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hardest part was getting cracking in the first place...nearly talked yourself out of it there. Lol.

Gotta love the days when you still have plenty in the tank, I always find it hard not to get carried away and squash yourself in the rack. :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah was very close to missing my first session since starting back but it's kinda hard to make excuses for not training when the gym is in your spare room lol. After every set I was so tempted to put more weight onto the bar but managed to resist because that would kinda defeat the purpose of the routine I think. But still all good got a wee buzz about myself now that I haven't had all day, just hope I sleep tonight now!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm sure you will be good as gold tonight providing you don't try and turn in too soon... I envy you having the spare room set up, I have to drag my ass to the gym at 6:30am, small sacrifice I guess.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to asda to do a food shop in a bit so won't be going to bed for another couple of hours, hopefully asda bores me sufficiently to sleep ok. I used to do the 6:30 am gym sessions before work but my shifts are all over the place now so trying to fit it in around them at a time when the gym wasn't busy was a nightmare so that's why I bought my own stuff. Having a spare room that's big enough sitting doing nothing is always a help. I'm fortunate that I have that, one of the many perks of living alone! ha ha


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Have just had an aw baws moment, weight myself on my mums scales when I was last down at hers a week or so before I started training and was 10st 7lbs as I said in the first post. Weighed myself when I was at my mates earlier in the week on his scales and they said 11st 10lbs which made me think no way have I put on over a stone since the end of october.

Just went out and bought a set of scales and weighed myself just now and I am 11st 12lbs on them. just used some weight plates to check that they are reading ok and they are not too far off reading what the plates are supposed to weigh so looks like the scales I weighed myself on initially are way out because I haven't put on that weight already. Looks like tomorrow morning will be the new start point for monitering the weight gain.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

your stats are very similar to mine, I did wonder how I was a stone heavier.

hello by the way.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi mate how you doing?

Yeah I was struggling to believe I was that light but I had lost a bit of weight and size over the last couple of years so just took it as being right.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Hi mate how you doing?
> 
> .


I feel good, diets my biggest problem - too many treat meals


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Your not alone with the diet side of things mate, that's where I struggle as well. My problem isn't treat meals it's trying to get enough calories down my throat every day to get bigger.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning mate,

Through a lot of digging about on the web initially I came to the understanding you can gain 1-3lb of muscle weight per month (I know everyone is different but this is a good ball park figure).

Have you worked out your BMR?

(Basal metabolic rate)

Don't mean to sound patronising.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning mate how are you?

I weighed myself this morning when I first got up and I am 11st 10lbs. Sunday morning is going to be weigh in time from now on. I don't know what I have gained in weight if anything at all because the scales I weighed myself on were not reading properly.

You don't sound patronising mate I am aiming for a couple of pounds a month realistically anyway. No I haven't worked out my bmr.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Get your nose over here

http://scoobysworkshop.com/accurate-calorie-calculator/#results

Helped me out no end when I first got going... Gives you an idea of roughly how many calories your "maintenance" levels are, whack 500 on and there's your bulk (ish lol)


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Guess what I am going to be doing when I finish work tonight then!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah that's what I'm doing mate, sunday morning is weigh in day.

Sick of the sight of food today! Feeling constantly stuffed just now and like all I'm doing is eating. Definately need to have another look at the diet and try get the amount of food I'm having to eat down a bit.

Here is what I have eaten so far today

meal 1 porridge with milk and a protein drink

meal 2 4 cooked ham sarnies

meal 3 100g pasta 200g chicken 80g broccoli

meal4 same as 3

throughout the day I had an apple and some nuts whilst kicking about in the van

had another protein drink when I got home from work

meal 5 125g rice 1 large chicken breast (weighed 220g) 3 rashers of bacon with all fat removed with sweet and sour sauce

had a large glass of milk along with dinner.

Sick of the sight of food and feel totally bloated. Can only get easier from here tho eh!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Drop the bread and pasta, that's why u feel so full, rice n sweet tattys r the way to go

Also have a look into bulking shakes as its easier to drink your cals sometimes


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

cool I'll do that. I was wondering if that was what was contributing to the problem. Pity I have just bought a massive big bag of pasta though! lol

Is milk any good for getting some calories in? If so is there a limit to how much to drink in a day? Going to get some bulking powder at the weekend when I'm off work to hopefully make life a little easier.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Milk is great, the only limit is your macros.

Don't waste money on bulking powders!

Search on here for home made bulkers, basically milk, protein, PB, evoo etc look them up mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Boom


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate ^^ on the bulk shakes, quick and easy and easy to work out the macs.

I neck 2pts of full fat on lift days if I'm struggling to hit the macs, rippetoe recommends a gallon if memory serves correct... Insane.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Boom


Brutal


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That looks nice and easy done, and I have most of the ingredients in the kitchen just now. Just need a blender. Thanks for that mate.

A gallon of milk is bonkers! Could that not cause problems drinking that amount?


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good read mate, good luck with your goals!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That looks nice and easy done, and I have most of the ingredients in the kitchen just now. Just need a blender. Thanks for that mate.
> 
> A gallon of milk is bonkers! Could that not cause problems drinking that amount?


I don't think i would want to try it, from a digestive point of view...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> A gallon of milk is bonkers! Could that not cause problems drinking that amount?


Yes it will cause all kinds of muscle gains!!

If you wrote down the macros of 2 pints of milk people would think its a new wonder drink!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's my bulk day spanked!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was concerned about how it would affect my guts Jimmy but as Faultline says the macros do make good reading.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol you could say that, personally I think it would be too much for me, I'm happy to crash out 2pts (600kcals) as and when needed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah a few pints when needed is how I have it, the gomad thing is good just for adding size no matter what the source


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> avoid bulk shakes, try to get your calories from food, start low say 2400 and then build up each week to 3000 or whatever you require, you can't just go from eating nothing to loads, that why your probably bloated all the time, food overload.
> 
> Also look at bodybuilding.com to get some ideas - post your pictures section of the forum.


There's nothing wrong with homemade bulk shakes, your just drinking the food instead of eating it, the brought ones I agree don't bother.

You do need to work up but tbh 3000 isn't that much so to get there a homemade bulk shake a day is perfect on top of the food.

And IMO bodybuilding.com has nothing compared to this forum other than broscience so I wouldn't bother looking over there


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The stomach doesn't discriminate between liquid or whole foods, BUT given the choice I would drop the whey and chomp a chicken post workout... Shame work gets in the way lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh mate most of it is in the mind, when I was bulking I was on 3500 a day and coz I knew I had to reach at least that I'd struggle a bit getting it all down, now I'm recomping on 2800-3000 I'm constantly hungry, I'm sitting here now thinking about food and I'm already on around 2800 for the day and I haven't had my night shake yet


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me how you can prime and train your body to take on food amounts... Kinda dreading the bulk myself... Hence recomp but I know at some stage I gotta man up


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

another night and another session, and that one was horrible! I felt really weak all through it but managed to complete all reps and sets so that's something at least.

squat 5x5 55kg these were ok but felt heavier than I would have liked

shoulder press 5x5 40kg horrible right from the first rep, managed to do the first 4 sets ok but the last one was a fight. last 2 reps were a bit of a wobble but managed to squeeze them out

deadlift 5x5 40kg these were the only part of the workout that I didn't struggle with, but I am capable of lifting a lot more than this.

So I'm now slumped on the couch feeling done in!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was quite looking forward to the bulk because I thought I was a big eater, then reality kicked in the other day when I became sick of the sight of food!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well gone for squeezing out the session fella, may be suffering from a bitpif fatigue from the previous 24hrs, I play catch up a lot.

Nothing's changed diet wise today intake it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks mate. I had the determined head on tonight!

Changed one thing with the diet today, dropped the sarnies for a protein shake with oats in it. Other than that it was the same as yesterday.

I have been training every 2nd day to try build up a little quicker but think I'm going to go to monday wednesday friday with the weekend off now that the weights are getting heavier.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks mate. I had the determined head on tonight!
> 
> Changed one thing with the diet today, dropped the sarnies for a protein shake with oats in it. Other than that it was the same as yesterday.
> 
> I have been training every 2nd day to try build up a little quicker but think I'm going to go to monday wednesday friday with the weekend off now that the weights are getting heavier.


Eventually squatting heavy 3 days a week will batter the hell out of your CNS so given time you may welcome two rest days at the end of the week

The only reason I asked about the diet is sometimes you have to listen to your body rather than sticking religiously to a diet plan (within reason). But if nothing's drastically changed in 24hrs see how it goes.

Probably a good old Monday feeling lol.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well today could have gone better, looks like I might be taking a break from squatting that I didn't want to take.

Was at home just about to finish my shift and the office phoned to ask if I could squeeze in a last job before I signed off for the night. Really wish I had said no now and stayed at home. Turned up at the job and when I got out the van stood on a rock that I never noticed because it was dark with my full weight and went over on my ankle. Made a not very nice cracking noise and felt sick as soon as I done it.

I have 2 claims to fame on this one, I managed to not fall over or swear in front of the member and I got the car I was attending back up and running and the woman on her way again.

Currently laid up on the couch feeling sorry for myself and hoping I am not going to wake up in agony in the morning.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning bud, how's that ankle bearing up?

That's some sh*t awful luck!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning mate. It doesn't seem to be as bad as I first feared. I can take weight on it without pain but if I try to move it from side to side it is pretty sore. Was really sore when I woke up this morning but seems to be easing off as I have been moving about.

Timing of this couldn't have been worse for training when every workout has squats in it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sometimes fella you gotta bite the bullet and rest up... Try and keep it strapped if nothing else, see how it goes for a couple of days. Last thing you want to do its cause undue strain and risk further injuries.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah your right mate. It's mega frustrating though. Ankle feels not to bad just now so I'll see how it goes with just my bodyweight and then the bar and see how it goes from there.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Best bet by far fella... If its not up to it then either keep off or go light depending on how your feeling obviously


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that's the plan. Will see how it goes.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the ankle held up pretty well at work all day, it's not sore taking weight it's only if I move at an awkward angle it gives me any pain. I had dinner and lay on the couch and rested it for a while then went upstairs and gave it a try to see how it would cope.

Started off doing simulated squats with no bar or weight to see how it would be doing the movement and I had no pain. Tried again with just the bar and it was still fine. I then put 10kg plates on and did a set of 5 and it was still all good so I decided to crack on with the workout and see how it went.

Squat 5x5 57.5kg managed everything no problem with no pain from the ankle.

Bench 5x5 42.5kg

Bent over row 5x5 42.5kg

Really pleased that I managed to do the squats, I was really down in the dumps last night after hurting the ankle so that was a good little boost. Just hope it is still pain free in the morning when I wake up!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good news on the ankle mate, keep it up doing well.

I'm surprised your bb rows are the same as your bench, how are you finding them?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good job getting the session in mate, sounds like you had a lucky escape with the ankle, main thing is kudos for trying it, some people could have quite easily given it boll*cks.

In regards to your rows did you load up slower or was it a question of loading the bench up quicker?

Only reason I ask is cos I'm in the same position with the rows and bench being the same weight but only because one morning at the start of the programme I couldn't find any micro plates in the gym so had to round up to the nearest 10kg.

Since then I've found a cheap set of micros online and take em with me just in case.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The only reason I asked about the rows is you will most likely stall on the rows before you stall on bench, if your doing them with good form then your gonna max out soon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> The only reason I asked about the rows is you will most likely stall on the rows before you stall on bench, if your doing them with good form then your gonna max out soon


Noticed that myself last session, real squeeze to get the bar up to chest, strange thing is you start the programme 10k heavier on the rows ??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Is that a requirement?

I thought you just dropped the weights to what you thought was suitable so that your hitting your previous max at about week9-10??

Btw check your form on those rows, there suppose to come into your stomach not chest, YouTube it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Is that a requirement?
> 
> I thought you just dropped the weights to what you thought was suitable so that your hitting your previous max at about week9-10??
> 
> Btw check your form on those rows, there suppose to come into your stomach not chest, YouTube it


I started the system from total beginner

Which is empty o-bar upwards

As for form apologies it's more like the bottom of the sternum.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If I was u I'd add 1.25kg to rows from now and 2.5-5kg on Bench, what's your deadlift?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> If I was u I'd add 1.25kg to rows from now and 2.5-5kg on Bench, what's your deadlift?


Sounds like an idea mate,

Deads only at 70kg at the moment.

*apologies to Al for having our own convo in his journal


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll look in your journal mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning guys. I'm sorry I went to bed after I posted that update last night. Looks like i missed out ona good wee chat lol

No need to apologize guys chat is all good, I'm learning so more info from other people is always good.

With the bent over rows bench questions I started everything with the same weight and increased 2.5kg every time I lifted so that's why they are the same. Bent over row is getting harder but I recon I still have another 5-10kg in me before I max out I think. I'm starting to get a good squeeze at the top now and actually feel like I'm working my back in the last couple of workouts.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning guys. I'm sorry I went to bed after I posted that update last night. Looks like i missed out ona good wee chat lol
> 
> No need to apologize guys chat is all good, I'm learning so more info from other people is always good.
> 
> With the bent over rows bench questions I started everything with the same weight and increased 2.5kg every time I lifted so that's why they are the same. Bent over row is getting harder but I recon I still have another 5-10kg in me before I max out I think. I'm starting to get a good squeeze at the top now and actually feel like I'm working my back in the last couple of workouts.


Must admit this is the first time that I have done this form of row, fell in love with them instantly... I think the plate/weight loading approach is different to guys with previous experience that have an idea of where their lift % are.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Night off tonight bud?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Last night was night off, trying to drag myself off the couch to go train just now. Had a crap sleep last night and work was bedlam today. Just had something to eat so probably go train in half an hour or so. Not looking forward to it because my legs feel dead and heavy.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Last night was night off, trying to drag myself off the couch to go train just now. Had a crap sleep last night and work was bedlam today. Just had something to eat so probably go train in half an hour or so. Not looking forward to it because my legs feel dead and heavy.


black coffee 2 sugars


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

zack amin said:


> black coffee 2 sugars


^^......best pre work out going


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate coffe so I'm going for the bouncy tunes method just now! Neighbours are out so can get away with it tonight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol fair play fella, whatever gets u up and going. :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

right been putting it off for long enough now, time to go shift some weights. next update is hopefully a positive one!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's another workout down. I'm coming to the conclusion that I am coming down with something, felt like crap all day as I said earlier and have never sweated in my life like I did just now during that workout. Actually had to bring a towel in from the bathroom to dry my head and face between sets it was that bad. Plenty water being drank tonight then I think and plenty sleep over the next few days as I'm 3 days off now after my 6 days on.

anyway here is what I did tonight

squat

2x10 just bodyweight to get the legs kicked into life a bit

1x5 40kg

5x5 60kg

shoulder press

5x5 42.5kg

think I am getting near to maxing out with these, the last set was getting pretty horrible

deadlift

5x5 42.5kg

After tonight I am changing from training every 2nd day to only doing Monday, Wednesday and Friday as I think I am getting to the point now were I am getting a little heavier and could be doing with the 2 days off to recover over the weekend. So looking forward to a weekend of eating well sleeping well and relaxing to get over whatever is making me feel rubbish and get ready to attack Monday's workout with a little more enthusiasm.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> That's another workout down. I'm coming to the conclusion that I am coming down with something, felt like crap all day as I said earlier and have never sweated in my life like I did just now during that workout. Actually had to bring a towel in from the bathroom to dry my head and face between sets it was that bad. Plenty water being drank tonight then I think and plenty sleep over the next few days as I'm 3 days off now after my 6 days on.
> 
> anyway here is what I did tonight
> 
> ...


Are you taking any vitamins pal? Remember weight training knocks your CNS so I'd recommend a multi vit and a zinc sup, I feel a lot better taking these than without.

Your deads should be way higher than this mate, your nearly maxing out on shoulder press but have probably another 40-50kg to go on deads till they start feeling heavy, I'd go an extra 10kg a session from now on and maybe 1.25kg on shoulder press, you really want to be maxing out on everything around the same time, if you have to then deload the shoulder press next workout to maybe 35kg then slow increase


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done on the session fella, once again faultline is on the money, top of my head you start the deads at around 40kg (compared to 20kg bench etc)

How you feeling for the kip?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just been and bought some zma mate so I'll see how that goes over the next couple of weeks if I start feeling any better.

I used to get bother with my lower back so that's why I started light on deadlifts and doing 5 sets instead of 1, just trying to build it up slowly so I don't injure myself. Think I have gone too light tho because I don't feel like I'm lifting when I'm doing it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Had a mega sleep last night so feeling much better rhis morning. Lazy day planned ahead now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just been and bought some zma mate so I'll see how that goes over the next couple of weeks if I start feeling any better.
> 
> I used to get bother with my lower back so that's why I started light on deadlifts and doing 5 sets instead of 1, just trying to build it up slowly so I don't injure myself. Think I have gone too light tho because I don't feel like I'm lifting when I'm doing it.


If anything ZMA is supposed to help with sleep so that may help you out mate, funky dreams too apparently but you can keep those to yourself lol.

Fair play on the lighter weights regarding the deads, seeing as your p*ssing them maybe take mr F's advice... In theory you could be hitting the 70's by this time next week, depending on the back


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

take advantage mate, what i tend to do on days of when im not working, is do as little as possible whilst eating as much as possible, hence taking in more calories then burning = growth


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you mean by funky dreams Jim? Do I need to put the rubber cover over the mattress and start wearing a nappy to bed? lmao!

Think next time I'm doing deadlifts I will increase the weight a bit more and see how the back holds up, Had no back pain at all since I started back lifting weights again so hopefully what I have been doing has helped it.

That's pretty much my plan for the whole day Zach, stayed at the g/f's house last night because she lives right next to a supplements shop. No driving through traffic or public transport to get in this morning and parked the car in her garage last night so didn't need to pay for parking either. Also got breakfast in bed this morning when I woke up so all in all I think my cunning plan was a good one! just came back home and had another munch, going to mess about on here for a bit, watch some rubbish saturday telly and eat for the rest of the day. Sounds good just hope the rest of the day works out like that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> Just been and bought some zma mate so I'll see how that goes over the next couple of weeks if I start feeling any better.
> 
> I used to get bother with my lower back so that's why I started light on deadlifts and doing 5 sets instead of 1, just trying to build it up slowly so I don't injure myself. Think I have gone too light tho because I don't feel like I'm lifting when I'm doing it.


Zma is suppose to be good but don't neglect a simple multi vit, just the asda own one will do, get the one with added iron.

As long as your hitting good form with the deads you shouldn't have any back issues, get a belt if need be.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> What do you mean by funky dreams Jim? Do I need to put the rubber cover over the mattress and start wearing a nappy to bed? lmao!
> 
> Think next time I'm doing deadlifts I will increase the weight a bit more and see how the back holds up, Had no back pain at all since I started back lifting weights again so hopefully what I have been doing has helped it.
> 
> That's pretty much my plan for the whole day Zach, stayed at the g/f's house last night because she lives right next to a supplements shop. No driving through traffic or public transport to get in this morning and parked the car in her garage last night so didn't need to pay for parking either. Also got breakfast in bed this morning when I woke up so all in all I think my cunning plan was a good one! just came back home and had another munch, going to mess about on here for a bit, watch some rubbish saturday telly and eat for the rest of the day. Sounds good just hope the rest of the day works out like that.


Lol I'm slightly concerned you have the rubber mattress cover to hand!!!,

Either that or I have been married too long :blink:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok cool I'm on it with the multi vitamins, need to go to asda later anyway so I'll pick some up whilst I'm in.

Haha was wondering what people would find more disturbing a rubber matress or a 30 year old in nappies! Of which I have neither I have to add!!! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Ok cool I'm on it with the multi vitamins, need to go to asda later anyway so I'll pick some up whilst I'm in.
> 
> Haha was wondering what people would find more disturbing a rubber matress or a 30 year old in nappies! Of which I have neither I have to add!!! lol


I've been to some seriously [email protected] up parties to honestly not be shocked by either.....*cough* too much info


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just done the weekly Sunday morning weigh in. Last week I was 11st 10lbs this morning the scales said 11st 13 3/4lbs so I have put on nearly 4 lbs this week. Oops think that may be too much. What you recon guys?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just done the weekly Sunday morning weigh in. Last week I was 11st 10lbs this morning the scales said 11st 13 3/4lbs so I have put on nearly 4 lbs this week. Oops think that may be too much. What you recon guys?


does the mirror say 4lbs of fat or muscle?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

My trousers don't feel any tighter on my waist but do feel tighter round my legs and bum. Can still kinda see my abs but they weren't fully out before anyway. So no don't think I have put it on as fat that I can tell.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tbf mate if your

Not fattening up round the old tum I wouldn't worry too much... Granted its a bit big in terms of weight increase but it will probably balance out.

You would soon feel yourself fattening up and not filling out if that makes sense.

Or invest in BF calipers ??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah I think I'll wait and see what the scales say next week, if it's another mega increase then it's going to be a diet rework and some cardio! Was going to get some calipers but got side tracked with other things and forgot about it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's another workout done tonight. I have gone from training every 2nd night to Monday, Wednesday, Friday with the weekend off because the every 2nd day was starting to catch up with me. Finished up work on friday night at 19:00 which was my 6th shift and have had 3 days off which have been spent cramming in as much nothing as I could. Was very lazy and the only time I moved was to eat or go to the toilet so have rested up and feeling really good for it.

Felt really strong tonight and felt like I could have lifted a lot more than I did with squats and bench, bent over row is getting close to maxing out I think as the last 2 reps in the last 2 sets were starting to get difficult but still managed to squeeze them out.

squat

2x10 bodyweight

1x5 42.5kg

5x5 62.5kg

bench

2x10 just the bar

5x5 45kg

bent over row

1x10 just the bar

5x5 45kg

very happy with tonights workout and glad I had the 2 days rest from training now. Was tempted to go train last night but my legs still felt a little dead so better judgement won over and I continued my day of sitting on my lazy ass!

Off for a munch now, roll on wednesday!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's another workout done tonight. I have gone from training every 2nd night to Monday, Wednesday, Friday with the weekend off because the every 2nd day was starting to catch up with me. Finished up work on friday night at 19:00 which was my 6th shift and have had 3 days off which have been spent cramming in as much nothing as I could. Was very lazy and the only time I moved was to eat or go to the toilet so have rested up and feeling really good for it.
> 
> Felt really strong tonight and felt like I could have lifted a lot more than I did with squats and bench, bent over row is getting close to maxing out I think as the last 2 reps in the last 2 sets were starting to get difficult but still managed to squeeze them out.
> 
> ...


you really need to start upping the weights, bench in particular looks very low 45KG should be warm up.

have you entered the SciMx bench challenge yet? http://www.benchpresschallenge.co.uk/your-mpi/ get a free t-shirt.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm following the stronglifts 5x5 routine mate, start light and add 2.5kg every workout till I max out. That's why the weight is still quite light just now. I'm going to up the weight more on deadlifts the next time I train though as they are rediculously light.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm following the stronglifts 5x5 routine mate, start light and add 2.5kg every workout till I max out. That's why the weight is still quite light just now. I'm going to up the weight more on deadlifts the next time I train though as they are rediculously light.


you`ll spend two years catching everyone else up. Whats your 3 rep max for each exercise now?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not too bothered about what I'm lifting in relation to other people to be honest, all I am interested in is getting fitter and stronger and staying injury free as I have a history of injuries ranging from back, hip, ankle, knee, shoulder etc etc so that's why I am building it up slowly. I don't know what my 3 rep max is, never tried max lifts.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm not too bothered about what I'm lifting in relation to other people to be honest, all I am interested in is getting fitter and stronger and staying injury free as I have a history of injuries ranging from back, hip, ankle, knee, shoulder etc etc so that's why I am building it up slowly. I don't know what my 3 rep max is, never tried max lifts.


no worries, not knocking you at all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

saxondale said:


> you`ll spend two years catching everyone else up. Whats your 3 rep max for each exercise now?


How will he spend 2 years catching up? Do you know what stronglifts is?

The whole idea is that progress more than the average gym going, and it works.

If you have tried it u would know that if you havent how can you talk about it?

He will max out around week 12 and be stronger than if he just blindly followed a generic gym plan, then once he has got that strength he can progress with hypertrophy if he so wishes, and probably be a year ahead of someone who started the same time as him on a different plan.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> How will he spend 2 years catching up? Do you know what stronglifts is?
> 
> The whole idea is that progress more than the average gym going, and it works.
> 
> ...


in the context of this thread and the way we are both a similar size, weight and height and both started around the same time - if my starting weight was 30kg heavier than his, he will always be 30KG behind me, no? and given we are similar size, weight and height and the weights I`m using were too easy it wasn`t an incorrect assumption that AAlan could also up the anti - so to speak.

rather than blindly following some generic 5x5 stronglifts plan.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No he will not always be 30kg behind you because if he started benching 30kg and you started 60kg as a newbie you wouldn't increase that 60kg very much in 12 weeks maybe a little but not much, whereas the stronglift way, in 12 weeks he will equal if not overtake you as he will have slowly built his strength while you probably have a shoulder injury by then.

I'm not saying these are the weights YOU are lifting I'm saying a random newbie taking that approach will end up like that.

If you take the average non gym goer off the street and have him pushing 60kg from the getgo he would struggle to increase that weight much.

There's nothing wrong with him spending 3 months building his strength up and getting used to things before deciding what kind of routine he wants to follow long term.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening lads,

Looking all good in here  , glad your still squeezing those reps out.

Interesting pov's however i totally agree with the concerpt of the "starting strength" approach, if your relatively new to this world, raw strength has to come first, breeding muscle on the way is always the bonus.

Given no time mate you will be crunching the big numbers


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> No he will not always be 30kg behind you because if he started benching 30kg and you started 60kg as a newbie you wouldn't increase that 60kg very much in 12 weeks maybe a little but not much, whereas the stronglift way, in 12 weeks he will equal if not overtake you as he will have slowly built his strength while you probably have a shoulder injury by then.
> 
> I'm not saying these are the weights YOU are lifting I'm saying a random newbie taking that approach will end up like that.
> 
> ...


I`m increasing it 2.5kg per week as per the programme but I agree I started much higher than the average man on the street (all those years training in the past maybe?), I just fail to see the point in starting at such a low weight in the first place and not adapting when you realise how easy that weight is, I see guys everyday in the gym doing bent over rows with a bare bar then picking it up and turning round and putting it back with one hand - not aimed at the OP


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I`m increasing it 2.5kg per week as per the programme but I agree I started much higher than the average man on the street (all those years training in the past maybe?), I just fail to see the point in starting at such a low weight in the first place and not adapting when you realise how easy that weight is, I see guys everyday in the gym doing bent over rows with a bare bar then picking it up and turning round and putting it back with one hand - not aimed at the OP


Personally the biggest benefit of starting with the empty bar is form, form and some more form lol

You have plenty of time to get these compounds as nailed as possible. And yes I've benched heavier but with the structure being pretty much 12 weeks before you limit out, what's 3 months in the grand scheme of things?

By the time twelve weeks are up you will be lifting well by a beginners standard.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Personally the biggest benefit of starting with the empty bar is form, form and some more form lol
> 
> You have plenty of time to get these compounds as nailed as possible. And yes I've benched heavier but with the structure being pretty much 12 weeks before you limit out, what's 3 months in the grand scheme of things?
> 
> By the time twelve weeks are up you will be lifting well by a beginners standard.


like I said earlier mate, no worries, each to their own. I just can`t see the point to it.

there is a kid in our gym uses a 2.5 dumbell for every exercise, looks like a mime artist.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

saxondale said:


> like I said earlier mate, no worries, each to their own. I just can`t see the point to it.
> 
> there is a kid in our gym uses a 2.5 dumbell for every exercise, looks like a mime artist.


Wasn't moaning mucker, just putting my 2p in there 

My ego really wanted to start heavier I just knew I would have stalled pretty quick, I will have to swing by and check out your "mime artist" I could use a spotter :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I wasn't blindly sticking to a generic 5x5 plan saxondale, I had been training every 2nd day instead of the 3 sessions a week so that the weight went up a little quicker and now after a month because the weight has gone upto a point were I feel like I am starting to work I had gone to the 3 sessions a week with 4 rest days. Also as I said a few posts back I am going to up the weight on the deadlifts now that my lower back has been pain free for a while and start pulling bigger weight with that so I have been tweaking it to suit my own needs so to speak.

I am only back into training just over 3 weeks and already I have put 32.5kg onto my squats and 15kg onto everything else. In another 8 weeks or so if I don't hit a plateu which I probably will on some exercises then I will in theory all going well be squating somewhere about 120kg and benching around 75kg which I will be pretty happy with as that then gets me back to pretty much the point that I was at when I last trained regularly and will give me a base to go forward from which is basically what I am trying to achieve from the routine.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just completed another workout with mixed results.

squat

2x10 bodyweight

1x5 45kg

5x5 65kg

shoulder press

1x10 bar

4x5 45kg last rep in the 4th set killed me, took ages to press it out and complete the rep. Couldn't get the bar off my chest when I went to do the last set so first time failing. This annoyed me so I decided to go balls out with deadlifts and stop faffing about with them and whacked a decent weight on the bar.

deadlift

1x5 75kg

even this wasn't too difficult so might up it from here every workout from now on and only do the 1 set instead of the 5 I had been.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

45kg is still pretty hefty for a press mate...fingers crossed it was a one off, what was your rest time??

Nice lifting on the deads, going heavy for 1 set is all good... I don't think I would fancy going more sets just yet 

How you feeling for it?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

told you you were just pssing about!

this time next week you`ll be feeling bigger too.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

When your only doing one set of deads you will get well over 100kg, once you come off stronglifts and start doing deads for different reps n sets you will start to really feel it!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was 90 second rest times on the shoulder presses because I had an idea I was going to struggle with them after the last time I did them.

Feeling fine for going heavy with the deads, actually felt like I could have lifted more. How much more I don't know but there was still more in the tank.

Yeah saxondale with deads I was, nearly ended myself with the presses though! lol

Faultline I know what you mean with going heavy for sets, I'm looking forward to the walking funny when I start that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Walking funny? You wait till you have a seperate leg day and do heavy squats for sets, sldl for sets then heavy calf raises for sets for the first time, you won't be able to get out of bed the next day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Walking funny? You wait till you have a seperate leg day and do heavy squats for sets, sldl for sets then heavy calf raises for sets for the first time, you won't be able to get out of bed the next day.


Nothing beats wobbly legs IMO, a few times I've gone mad and virtually bum shuffled down the stairs from the gym...... Styled it out quite well I thought


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I was 90 second rest times on the shoulder presses because I had an idea I was going to struggle with them after the last time I did them.
> 
> Feeling fine for going heavy with the deads, actually felt like I could have lifted more. How much more I don't know but there was still more in the tank.
> 
> ...


I guess the beauty of it is that you can extend the rest periods for however long you need mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning dude, how we coming along?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

sorry bud just noticed you had posted, been kinda busy today for once. Just about to go train just now, will report back in a bit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That was a strange workout, had a rubbish sleep the last 2 nights. Taking ages to fall asleep then having weird dreams and kept waking up throughout the night (wondering if it the ZMA causing this?) so felt absolutely done in and about ready for sleeping after I had my dinner. Started training and when I was lifting the bar off the stands to start a set it felt heavier than normal but I was able to lift it ok without and felt as good on the last rep of the last set as it did on the first. Weird.

squat

2x10 bodyweight

1x5 45kg

5x5 67.5kg

bench

2x10 bar

5x5 47.5kg

bent over row

5x5 47.5kg

Quite pleased with that one, especially when I thought I was going to be lucky to get 2 reps out of the working set of squats when I lifted the bar off the rack and it felt like a ton weight! Looking forward to my 2 days rest over the weekend, just a shame I'm working an 11 hour shift tomorrow though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicely done mate,

Maybe a case of mind over matter?

Good luck on the shift though, taint cold enough for swanning around saving damsels in distress


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate, yeah you might be right on that.

Just leaving to rescue the first damsel of the day!

Weighed myself this morning because I might be staying at the g/f tonight so won't have my scales in the morning. I'm now 12st 4 1/2lbs. Think I now need to reign the diet in a bit. I was 11st 10lbs 13 days ago. I must be putting on fat and not noticing.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol and you talked me into bulking!!

Knock em back 200 then have another look..1-3lbs per month is a good marker in think off top of my head.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I did, if I'm going down I'm taking someone with me! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah I did, if I'm going down I'm taking someone with me! Lol


[email protected]! Hope you get a flat!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahahaha!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbf mate if your bulking, anything upto 2lb a week is fine, yeah some will be fat but everything would have to be 100% spot on to just gain muscle so get the bulk going, then cut the fat at the end.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Tbf mate if your bulking, anything upto 2lb a week is fine, yeah some will be fat but everything would have to be 100% spot on to just gain muscle so get the bulk going, then cut the fat at the end.


hows that not the same as "see-saw" dieting?

not having a go, genuine interested how you see that, compared to the old bird who goes to weight watchers every week, putting on a stone for every 3/4 she looses.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

saxondale said:


> hows that not the same as "see-saw" dieting?
> 
> not having a go, genuine interested how you see that, compared to the old bird who goes to weight watchers every week, putting on a stone for every 3/4 she looses.


Nothing whatsoever to do with a bird going weight watchers is it, she just wants to lose weight, he is trying to build muscle and as far as I know, he doesn't have any muscle mass, is a newbie and "wants to put some meat on these bones".

So if his diet was 100% spot on every day of the year to only gain muscle, then he might put on 1-2lb a month and it would take him years to see a decent change and before that time he would have got bored of his plain diet for basically no results day in day out.

It's alot easier to add some fat as well, you will build muscle quicker through eating more, I'm not saying eat burgers all say I'm saying 2lb a week is fine till he gains a couple of stone and looks bigger, once he had some size he can cut some fat then look to lean gain.

It's completely down to the op what he decides to do, I was only suggesting one option, and again wtf does it have to do with a fat bird going to weight watchers?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nothing whatsoever to do with a bird going weight watchers is it, she just wants to lose weight, he is trying to build muscle and as far as I know, he doesn't have any muscle mass, is a newbie and "wants to put some meat on these bones".
> 
> So if his diet was 100% spot on every day of the year to only gain muscle, then he might put on 1-2lb a month and it would take him years to see a decent change and before that time he would have got bored of his plain diet for basically no results day in day out.
> 
> ...


cheers, that`s why I asked and probably why I see so many fat bodybuilders who can lift a stack but look shiit, problem as I see it is he`s more likely to bulk up then give up - end result?

another fat bloke giving it large round the shops.

Op`s choice, as you say.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

saxondale said:


> cheers, that`s why I asked and probably why I see so many fat bodybuilders who can lift a stack but look shiit, problem as I see it is he`s more likely to bulk up then give up - end result?
> 
> another fat bloke giving it large round the shops.
> 
> Op`s choice, as you say.


Like you say OPs choice I can't say I agree with your analogy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Like you say OPs choice I can't say I agree with your analogy.


challenge on - pictures in 3 months LOL.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

He will have to see what works best, n depends on his current body shape, if he's a skull on a pole then a bit of fat won't even be noticeable.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

3 months on if he's packed on a few pounds, a fair share of muscle and cuts for summer, with the training regime he's using I'm sure he will be happy.

I know blokes of both persuasions, the bulk/cutters and the all out perma-bulkers that eat Christ knows what and each seems happy with what they get out of it.

Each to their own, my preference probably differs considerably to others.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Skull on a pole made me laugh a lot!

I'm not quite that thin but not far off it so a bit of fat won't be too noticeable which is probably why I can't see any difference in my stomach. Stayed with the g/f on Saturday night and asked her to be brutally honest and tell me if I look like I have got any fatter and she said the only difference she can see in me is my chest and shoulders look "pumped up a bit" so no fat banger yet! Lol

I think it's possibly because my diet was so horribly bad before with fluid intake and hardly eating that I am almost having a mini rebound. Dunno it's a bit outside my knowledge base this nutrition side of things lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Exactly Jimmy, I'm not too fussed about putting on a little fat because I know I can loose it no bother again by adjusting the diet and getting the mountain bike out when the weather gets better and hitting the hills. The bit I find hard is putting on size in the first place.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think we are done with the running debate if your gonna end up a fat lass on weight watchers or an obese strong man 

It all boils down to personal preference, although personally I would swerve the whole "lass" thing...I doubt you have the legs for it 

At least the GF has settled your mind.

(No ****) but you thought about pics?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Dunno mate my legs do look pretty good in my kilt! Lmao and I have always had a fairly big chest for a skinny lad!

No sure about pics if I'm honest mate, still a little self concious just now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Dunno mate my legs do look pretty good in my kilt! Lmao and I have always had a fairly big chest for a skinny lad!
> 
> No sure about pics if I'm honest mate, still a little self concious just now.


Ha ha! Disturbed.

Not necessarily for your journal but for you...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

heu guys how do u sub to a thread? gotta get my stalk on you wonderful people :laugh:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think it's in the thread tools menu at the top of the page mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> heu guys how do u sub to a thread? gotta get my stalk on you wonderful people :laugh:


I'm disgruntled you haven't already!! :blink:

You using pc or app mate?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I'm disgruntled you haven't already!! :blink:
> 
> You using pc or app mate?


im on pc mostly. use my phone from time to time between class/in bed/on the bog


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> im on pc mostly. use my phone from time to time between class/in bed/on the bog


Don't think I will ever look at one of your posts the same way again.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I often wonder how I used to get by on the bog before smart phones came along.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I often wonder how I used to get by on the bog before smart phones came along.


one squeeze at a time lol

off to gym. will report back with log #1 for my journal 

might keep squats lighter


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I often wonder how I used to get by on the bog before smart phones came along.


Wet handfuls of bog roll stuck to the ceiling.... Miss spent childhood


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Mind and squeeze one out before squatting Diglt, made that mistake once early on when I started training years ago. Went heavy with squats and had one in the chamber waiting to deploy. Felt ill for the rest of the day through the amount of effort used to hold it in!

Bet your parents loved you for that Jimmy! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Mind and squeeze one out before squatting Diglt, made that mistake once early on when I started training years ago. Went heavy with squats and had one in the chamber waiting to deploy. Felt ill for the rest of the day through the amount of effort used to hold it in!
> 
> Bet your parents loved you for that Jimmy! lol


Lets just say there is probably a reason I'm an only child.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Tonight I have defeated my nemisis that was the 45kg shoulder press! Woohoo!

squat

1x10 bodyweight

1x10 bar

1x5 47.5kg

5x5 70kg

shoulder press

5x5 45kg last set was feckin hard but managed to squeeze it out and get the set finished. very pleased at this after how bad it was last time

deadlift

1x5 80kg

Quite happy with that workout, back is a little sore from spending all afternoon rolling about under my neighbours car in the freezing cold fixing it for him but a decent rest tomorrow should sort that out no probs.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Tonight I have defeated my nemisis that was the 45kg shoulder press! Woohoo!
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


that was nice of u to do that mate. nice sleep will help :thumb:

was this overhead press for shoulders mate? 47.5 next week?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah overhead press mate, I failed on 45kg last time. Couldn't even get the first rep of the last set done so was pretty pleased at getting them done tonight. 47.5kg on friday so will be interesting to see how that one goes if I can get past it first attempt or if it is going to be another failed effort.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work mate!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers bud


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just had another good session there, felt pretty good and everything went up fairly comfortably. Starting to feel like I am actually working a little now since the weight has gone up to a halfway decent level so all good.

squat

1x10 bodyweight

1x10 bar

1x5 50kg

5x5 72.5kg

bench

2x10 bar

5x5 50kg

bent over row

5x5 50kg

squats were strange tonight, first working set felt pretty heavy when I first took the weight of the bar and I thought I was going to be in for a struggle in the later sets because of how it felt. Second set was ok then sets 3, 4 and 5 it was going up easier than it was on the first set. Weird experience but not complaining. Bring on Friday when overhead press brings me back down to earth with a thump and kicks my ass!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just had another good session there, felt pretty good and everything went up fairly comfortably. Starting to feel like I am actually working a little now since the weight has gone up to a halfway decent level so all good.
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


nice dude your squats coming along nicely

in regards to it getting progressively easier rather than harder, you could be using different foot placement/angle your toes point out to. try and concentrate on your stance whilst warming up, nail it so it doesn't change. should help


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

cheers mate. I'll have a look at the foot placement, I'm pretty OCD when it comes to stuff like that making sure my feet, knees, hips and shoulders are all square to each other but it's always worth a double check.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> cheers mate. I'll have a look at the foot placement, I'm pretty OCD when it comes to stuff like that making sure my feet, knees, hips and shoulders are all square to each other but it's always worth a double check.


yeah i'm like you with feet placement, my brain just does it lol. it's a common error though

try warming up closer to your working weight - i should have said that first. do a single/2 rep at 65kg if your work weight is 72kg mate i consider this pretty important to prevent injury :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a point I was thinking about earlier with the warm up set, the warm up felt light and easy then when I lifted the bar for the working set I thought oooft that's a bit heavy. First set felt heavy then the others afterwards felt better so wondering if it was just getting used to the weight and the warm up being too light.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's a point I was thinking about earlier with the warm up set, the warm up felt light and easy then when I lifted the bar for the working set I thought oooft that's a bit heavy. First set felt heavy then the others afterwards felt better so wondering if it was just getting used to the weight and the warm up being too light.


same goes for all other lifts, 1 or 2 reps at 50 if working weight is 55


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning fella,

Another cracking midweek session.

Squats aside how you finding the rows ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate 

Rows are still feeling good, recon I have a few kgs left in me before I start struggling.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Rows are still feeling good, recon I have a few kgs left in me before I start struggling.


You still rowing straight from the deck ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah mate, bar from floor touch chest then back to the floor on every rep.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah mate, bar from floor touch chest then back to the floor on every rep.


I only ask mate cos there's a fella in my gym that's clearly following the same routine and insists on rowing from the bottom rack on the squat cage... Personally I use the dead lift set up... Tucked out the way too then


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Is that a rack pull he is doing then? I must admit I actually prefer the bent right over pulling from the deck way over any other variation of rows. I feel it takes the arms out of it a bit and brings the back into it more.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Is that a rack pull he is doing then? I must admit I actually prefer the bent right over pulling from the deck way over any other variation of rows. I feel it takes the arms out of it a bit and brings the back into it more.


could be a rack pull, people do row from this position though. the lazy way 

i just can't seem to get pendlay rows from the deck, i think i'm too short!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A rack pull is a version of a deadlift, so doesn't sound like that's what he's doing, all the vids of pros I've seen doing bent over rows they never go back to ground, just take up a bent stance then row the bar to lower sternum then back to where arms are straight, up to you though pal.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> A rack pull is a version of a deadlift, so doesn't sound like that's what he's doing, all the vids of pros I've seen doing bent over rows they never go back to ground, just take up a bent stance then row the bar to lower sternum then back to where arms are straight, up to you though pal.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

For a start that weight is far too heavy for him, he looks like he's due an injury.

Secondly that looks very much like a strength type exercise to me, there's no control on the negitives, if it was me I'd doing a weight I could control at all times and not dump it back on the floor like that


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Btw a Pendley row and a bent over row are 2 different exercises


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> For a start that weight is far too heavy for him, he looks like he's due an injury.
> 
> Secondly that looks very much like a strength type exercise to me, there's no control on the negitives, if it was me I'd doing a weight I could control at all times and not dump it back on the floor like that


yeah it's for strength and power, not to stimulate the muscle bb style :thumbup1:

weight is definitely not too heavy lol. this is how a pendlay row is completed mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe it is but when he try's to row it bent over at the start his form is shocking.

Fair enough if it's for power looks good for that, as for the op depends what he's going for


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a look at the 3rd vid down on that Pendley row link, where Dorian Yates demonstrates bent over rows, I think these would be better for the op unless of course he is primarily training for power n strength


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like I missed another chance at a chat, work getting in the way again! lol

The way the bloke is rowing in the video with back parallel to the floor is the way I am doing bent over rows but I'm not dropping it back onto the floor, I'm controlling the negative. Training in an upstairs bedroom with laminate flooring so no way am I dropping weights!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just have a little look at the Dorian vid see what u think


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally I love the strength approach, 90 degree but some times I switch it to the more BB style 45 degree and open the grip outwards if that makes sense... All depends on how the lower back is feeling... Rightly or wrongly.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning buddy...all geared up for the days sessions?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How you doing mate? I've just had one of those days today, every job I went to grew arms and legs and had a few attempts at my life from the general public driving like looneys. I'm actually scared to go lift any weights in case I end up dead under the bar! Lol just having a munch just now then going training once I am settled down a bit.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> How you doing mate? I've just had one of those days today, every job I went to grew arms and legs and had a few attempts at my life from the general public driving like looneys. I'm actually scared to go lift any weights in case I end up dead under the bar! Lol just having a munch just now then going training once I am settled down a bit.


It's the little things that let you know your alive mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

another workout done an I'm burst! Overhead presses are the work of the devil and I hate them.

Squat

2x10 bodyweight

1x10 bar

1x5 50kg

5x5 75kg

Squats were good again, felt like I could have carried on all night with them.

overhead press

2x10 bar

5x5 47.5kg

hated every single rep of these, they were horrible and I don't like them!

deadlift

1x5 82.5kg

Looking forward to the weekend off again now the weights are getting heavier. My wee body needs a rest now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> another workout done an I'm burst! Overhead presses are the work of the devil and I hate them.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


been meaning to ask this for weeks - what is a bodyweight squat?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> another workout done an I'm burst! Overhead presses are the work of the devil and I hate them.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


That's a deep rooted hatred there mate, looks like another good session ... The press still climbing though,

I guess everyone has there bug bears but the main thing is you done them... Grudgingly or not


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

saxondale said:


> been meaning to ask this for weeks - what is a bodyweight squat?


Just going through the motions without the bar mate I assume.

Stretching out more than anything.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Just going through the motions without the bar mate I assume.


I was afraid that was going to be the answer, I`m going to count fastening my trainers as an exercise from now on if it proves to be the case


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Saxondale it's doing a squat movement without any weight. It's more to help loosen off my dodgy ankle and knees than anything else.

Jimmy it is a deep hatred for them I have, not enjoying them at all just now. I've been at my limit on them for the last few sessions and they are a struggle. But got all done and made progress again so going to bed happy.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I was afraid that was going to be the answer, I`m going to count fastening my trainers as an exercise from now on if it proves to be the case


If fastening your trainers helps to prevent you aggrivating an old injury then crack on mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm getting confused now. I have cut down the calorie intake all week, weighed myself this morning and I have still somehow managed to put on another 4lbs? I'm now 12st 8 1/4lbs getting very concerned about how quickly the weight is going on. That nearly a stone in about 4/5 weeks.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> If fastening your trainers helps to prevent you aggravating an old injury then crack on mate.


ah warming up is the new training, I get it now.

I`m going to add the distance from my car to the gym to my running record from now on.

pah


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm getting confused now. I have cut down the calorie intake all week, weighed myself this morning and I have still somehow managed to put on another 4lbs? I'm now 12st 8 1/4lbs getting very concerned about how quickly the weight is going on. That nearly a stone in about 4/5 weeks.


what`s your actual meals and quantities for the week?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm getting confused now. I have cut down the calorie intake all week, weighed myself this morning and I have still somehow managed to put on another 4lbs? I'm now 12st 8 1/4lbs getting very concerned about how quickly the weight is going on. That nearly a stone in about 4/5 weeks.


good job. weight change will fluctuate, it's only really a good idea to take measurements weekly. how are you looking in the mirror?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> ah warming up is the new training, I get it now.
> 
> I`m going to add the distance from my car to the gym to my running record from now on.
> 
> pah


i'm gonna put sneezing down as warming up my abs


----------



## MortalSin84 (Oct 7, 2012)

keep pushing mate, anything is possible!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

alan, try warming up closer to your working weight. you will be stronger at working weight if you warm up well enough. have a look how i warm up before my working weight it may give you an idea :thumbup1:

OHP personally needs good foot placement, wide stance placed FIRMLY on the floor, whole body needs to be tight tight tight. squeeze that bar for dear life when pressing it, tighten up your abs, suck in a big belly full of air and PUSH. remember breathing is essential!

take a deep breathe before lowering the bar and exhale hard as you push, lifting the bar

take a note pad into the gym with you if needs be, better start forming habits now before you've got a routine going


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

With the weight gain, what are your daily macros? And how do u look in the mirror with the extra stone on?

Concerning your body weight squats, your best leaving them out the journal or you'll have the warmup police on your ar$e....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning my old fruit, how's things coming along ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Had a mental weekend with work and other commitments so not been able to get on. I'll post up later what my macros have been faultline when I get home. Yeah looks like the anti warm up police have been having a field day in my absence. Oh well! Lol

Hi Jim how's tricks? Had a bad weekend with work and was on a downer with putting on so much weight. Haven't put much if any on my stomach but it has snuck up on me from behind and my ass and lower back seems to have got fat and I hadn't noticed because I was too focused on stomach and chest. Oh well tweak of the diet now my head is back in it and carry on from tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Like you have said before mate a little tweak here and there with the numbers may slow the gains down a tad.

Do you do much cardio?

Glad your back in it fella but I share you pain lol, went to get on a fave pair of crosshatch jeans and had to battle to get them past the thigh... Waist was alright once they were on but everything else was illegally tight!! I don't want any more kids but I have to draw the line at DIY sterilisation.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I had the same on Saturday night. 3 pairs of jeans that wouldn't pass my thighs I ended up with a pair of combat trousers on!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

DIY stirilisation :lol:

stop wearing skinny jeans girls. get yourself some loose fit


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> DIY stirilisation :lol:
> 
> stop wearing skinny jeans girls. get yourself some loose fit


Mate you have no idea how much of a milestone skinny jeans were for me :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I had the same on Saturday night. 3 pairs of jeans that wouldn't pass my thighs I ended up with a pair of combat trousers on!


Wear them with pride mate...

Dare I say nohomo! Cos that probably did come across quite mincy


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just finished today's workout. Bit of a late one tonight but it's been one of those days.

I'll leave out the warm up sets since apparently they are not relevant to training.

Squat

5x5 77.5kg

Bench

5x5 52.5kg

Bent over row

5x5 52.5kg almost maxing out with these, last 2 reps were hard and almost forced. Expecting to stall on these soon now.

Faultline I haven't forgotten about posting up the macros, just been mega busy mate I'll get on it asap.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

keep it up. hows the diet going?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Up in the air just now if I'm honest mate. I spent ages working out meals when I first started back training and obviously made a howler of something somewhere and I haven't had the time to sit down and rework it so basically just been winging it the last couple of days and just cut back on the intake but have no idea what my macros have been. I finish a little earlier tomorrow so hopefully get time to post everything up so you guys can hopefully pick faults with it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Up in the air just now if I'm honest mate. I spent ages working out meals when I first started back training and obviously made a howler of something somewhere and I haven't had the time to sit down and rework it so basically just been winging it the last couple of days and just cut back on the intake but have no idea what my macros have been. I finish a little earlier tomorrow so hopefully get time to post everything up so you guys can hopefully pick faults with it.


Nice session again fella :thumb:

I wouldn't look at the grub as being a howler mate, it may just be a question of specific levels need tweaking.

You using a 30/30/40 split or anything?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just out of interest mate what are you using to calculate the macs?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Right finally got 5 min to myself so time to write up the daily food intake that has caused me to gain a gheto booty and some love handles!

Initially I was aiming for 3500 calories per day with a 30% protein 50% carbs 20% fat split. (don't ask where I came up with this I read it somewhere and it sounded good at the time)

I was breaking this down into 6 meals a day so it worked out at 44g protein 73g carbs and 15g fat per meal.

This is how the first couple of weeks went

Meal 1

2 sachets of oats made in milk 18g protein 50g carbs 10g fat 366 calories

500ml semi skimmed milk 21g protein 24g carbs 9g fat 222calories

total 29g protein 74g carbs 19g fat 588 calories

Meal 2+3

100g pasta 12g protein 74g carbs 1.8g fat 342 calories

140g chicken breast 41g protein 0carbs 2g fat 185 calories

total 53g protein 74g carbs 3.8g fat 527 calories

drizzled evoo over to bring up the fat content

meal 4+5

125g rice 9g protein 95g carbs 1.6g fat 430 calories

200g chicken breast 61g protein 0carbs 3.4g fat 276 calories

total 70g protein 95g carbs 4 g fat 706 calories

total calories from meals 3054 made up the rest drinking 2 pints of milk over the course of the day.

Felt constantly full eating this so went to powerhouse that is facing my g/f's flat and bought some sci mx omni mx hardcore to take away the need to eat so much food. (was on a deal 2x4060g tubs for £90. worked out at roughly £11.25 per kg)

Then changed the diet to this for a couple of weeks

Meal 1

1 large sachet porridge oats with milk 12.5g protein 34g carbs 7g fat 254 calories

sci mx shake 45g protein 80g carbs 4g fat 563 calories

totals 57.5g protein 114g carbs 11g fat 817 calories

meal 2

5 boiled eggs 6.3g protein 0.6g carbs 5.3g fat 78calories

total 31.5g protein 3g carbs 26.5g fat 390 calories

meal 3

100g pasta 12g protein 74g carbs 1.8g fat 342 calories

140g chicken breast 41g protein 0carbs 2g fat 185 calories

total 53g protein 74g carbs 3.8g fat 527 calories

drizzled evoo over to bring up the fat content

meal 4

125g rice 9g protein 95g carbs 1.6g fat 430 calories

200g chicken breast 61g protein 0carbs 3.4g fat 276 calories

total 70g protein 95g carbs 4 g fat 706 calories

meal 5

super noodles 7.4g protein 39.5g carbs 11.1g fat 293 calories

tuna chunks 30g protein 0carbs 0.6g fat 126 calories

total 37.4g protein 39.5g carbs 11.7g fat 419 calories

meal 6

sci mx shake 45g protein 80g carbs 4g fat 563 calories

total 3422 calories for the day. also drinking a couple of pints of milk throughout the day so this will have bumped it up by another 400calories or so.

So that's where the diet has been for the last couple of months. every day has been the same because I'm a bit ocd that way and have been weighing everything out as well as I prepare it. I'm back to the drawing board again.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

73g carbs per meal!? EVERY meal, every day? wayy too much bud. some days i would have half what you have in one meal (and we're not much different lean body weight)

it's a starting point though. you have made no wrong decisions. you know know how to get fat - so now begins tweaking. and start with carbs lol

focus on the MACROS not the calories. total calorie count means **** all you can drink 3k cals worth of orange juice easy means nothing

295g protein 406g carbs!!! 61g fat. just totaled them all up and thats what you are eating every day. ****in hell mate lol, thats the diet of a 110kg guy (with more fat)

how much do you weigh & how tall are you? what do you do for a living & is lifting weights the only activity you do? cardio how many times per week?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bloody hell, I had a bowl of chilli .................


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm with dig in this one mate... Carbs can be your friend, complex carbs etc.

but if I load them too high it fattens me up pretty quick so I'm limited to 250g per day, for me this is the sweet spot although with every 5lb difference in body weight a re calculation should be made.... BMR/TDEE.

Drop the carbs on a couple of meals, mix in some fresh veg or something.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm 5ft 11 and just now I think about 12 st 8lbs or 80kg or 176lbs whichever way you want it. I'm an AA patrol so day to day varies quite a lot. some days can be brutal hard work others can be long drives or generally sitting about in the van doing nowt. Ironically I have stopped doing cardio to try help put some weight on! lol so only weights just now.

My thoughts were the carbs were too high and to cut them back because I was going to bed pretty bloated some nights.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I'm with dig in this one mate... Carbs can be your friend, complex carbs etc.
> 
> but if I load them too high it fattens me up pretty quick so I'm limited to 250g per day, for me this is the sweet spot although with every 5lb difference in body weight a re calculation should be made.... BMR/TDEE.
> 
> Drop the carbs on a couple of meals, mix in some fresh veg or something.


I put brocolli in with the chicken and pasta and usually throw some petis pois or chopped peppers into the evening meal forgot to add that. I have an apple at some point in the morning as well.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

he needs to drop protein and carbs and up fat. unutilised protein turns to glucose, and ununitilised glucose will turn into body fat pretty easily. carbs are the most efficient source of energy as they convert to glucose the quickestt, thats why they are responsible for making people fat and bloated

i asked for some details to give me a better idea how much he needs to eat


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate I make your BMR be kcal1873

Obviously that just you in a totally sedentary state...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm 5ft 11 and just now I think about 12 st 8lbs or 80kg or 176lbs whichever way you want it. I'm an AA patrol so day to day varies quite a lot. some days can be brutal hard work others can be long drives or generally sitting about in the van doing nowt. Ironically I have stopped doing cardio to try help put some weight on! lol so only weights just now.
> 
> My thoughts were the carbs were too high and to cut them back because I was going to bed pretty bloated some nights.


I know you dont like my comments, but your eating too much food for the weights your lifting IMO, 3 meals a day, loose the shakes.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

TDEE kcal2574 (maintenance level)


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I know you dont like my comments, but your eating too much food for the weights your lifting IMO, 3 meals a day, loose the shakes.


I've gone from eating not enough to eating far too much, gotta find a sweet spot somewhere in the middle now to put on a little weight steadily. Fine balancing act this game.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> TDEE kcal2574 (maintenance level)


So you recon I should be aiming for around 2900-3000kcal for bulking then bud? Obviously my 3500kcal is way too much! lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm 5ft 11 and just now I think about 12 st 8lbs or 80kg or 176lbs whichever way you want it. I'm an AA patrol so day to day varies quite a lot. some days can be brutal hard work others can be long drives or generally sitting about in the van doing nowt. Ironically I have stopped doing cardio to try help put some weight on! lol so only weights just now.
> 
> My thoughts were the carbs were too high and to cut them back because I was going to bed pretty bloated some nights.


too much protein or carbs before bed can be converted to fat as it's definitely not gonna get used as energy, you'll be asleep lol. remember that

who told u cardio will stop you gaining? thats the daftest thing i ever heard. too much will, too little(or non) is counter productive. cardio exercise is exercise for the most important muscle in your body, the heart, don't neglect it. it's responsible for your everything right now and a stronger heart means better nutrient and oxygen delivery, keeping the muscles supplied with everything they need

aim for on a minimum - maximum basis: 180-220g protein, 90-120g fat and carbs are hard to work out...these are the ones you need to tweak the most. start with say 150-200g

i would advise dropping the weights down a bit and work up through to the level you are at now as you are adjusting your diet. just for 2 or 3 weeks (so if you're benching 50kg now drop to 40k now and work up) as your body is adjusting to the new diet

at the very least you will stop GAINING weight, your aim is to lose weight now? when i say weight i mean bodyfat


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> So you* recon I should be aiming for around 2900-3000kcal* for bulking then bud? Obviously my 3500kcal is way too much! lol





DigIt said:


> focus on the MACROS not the calories. *total calorie count means **** all *you can drink 3k cals worth of orange juice easy means nothing


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> So you recon I should be aiming for around 2900-3000kcal for bulking then bud? Obviously my 3500kcal is way too much! lol


That's purely a rule of thumb not gospel fella.

We are at the exact same stats at the moment..weight height etc and I'm gaining on 2500 which is 200above maintenance. So it's really a question of slow tweaks.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

But digs pointing out his fvck the macs  ....


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> But digs pointing out his fvck the macs  ....


the right macros will make you grow, the wrong macros won't make you grow

the right calories can be the wrong macros, and you will not grow (won't grow muscle anyway lol)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So lets see what the calories are with your current food working to the macs dig mentioned mate...cos I'm liking what the boys saying.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

ok cool thanks guys, hangs head in shame for being a muppet and getting fat! lol

Now to spend the rest of the night trying to rework the diet!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> ok cool thanks guys, hangs head in shame for being a muppet and getting fat! lol
> 
> Now to spend the rest of the night trying to rework the diet!


Don't be soft

Get the diet down and post it mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

@DigIt

What calculator (if any) you using?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Will do mate. I'll sit down and go through it just now then post it up in a bit.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> ok cool thanks guys, hangs head in shame for being a muppet and getting fat! lol
> 
> Now to spend the rest of the night trying to rework the diet!


lol. it's okay we won't bite :laugh:

honestly mate it won't take long. it all just seems very confusing and frustrating at the start. after being on 'trial and error' for a while, eating the right foods & the right amount will become second nature. i promise. the fact you're pretty OCD with it will help...once you've got it right! 

i can't stress the importance of fat as a natural trainer enough. lot of people make the fuss on protein as that is what directly builds muscle, but without fat nothing will happen in the muscle department. protein is a given, eat enough fat and i'm pretty sure you'll be eating enough protein

carbs supply energy. that is all they are used for


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> too much protein or carbs before bed can be converted to fat as it's definitely not gonna get used as energy, you'll be asleep lol. remember that
> 
> who told u cardio will stop you gaining? thats the daftest thing i ever heard. too much will, too little(or non) is counter productive. cardio exercise is exercise for the most important muscle in your body, the heart, don't neglect it. it's responsible for your everything right now and a stronger heart means better nutrient and oxygen delivery, keeping the muscles supplied with everything they need
> 
> ...


Yeah that makes sense mate, and yip I want to loose my newly found chubb asap and just build some lean muscle.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> @DigIt
> 
> What calculator (if any) you using?


just in my head mate

@how do you @Someone?

oh.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> just in my head mate
> 
> @how do you @Someone?


Like the rain man of uk-m :thumb:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Like the rain man of uk-m :thumb:


:laugh: i probably smoke too much lately

enjoying it until xmas time


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> just in my head mate
> 
> @how do you @Someone?
> 
> oh.


Brilliant.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> :laugh: i probably smoke too much lately
> 
> enjoying it until xmas time


Brutally honest


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

forgot to add...we use carbs post workout to raise our insulin levels. so it's not JUST for energy (movement energy)

insulin aids in sending nutrients where they are needed. insulin is anabolic, it suppresses cortisol pretty hard(cortisol kills muscle tissue) pro's use synthetic insulin to get massive, thats how the jump from 60s bbers to todays bbers is so big

so yeah...just helps to know lol. i do waffle on sometimes :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aw man how I laughed at the how do you @ comment! priceless! lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> aw man how I laughed at the how do you @ comment! priceless! lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> :lol: :lol:


That will teach you for being a smart @rse.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

lol i hope someone with more experience can throw in their pennies worth

i'm just tryin to help where i can


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Right have a rough new plan trying to stay along the same kinda lines as the old plan but with some tweaks to make better.

Meal 1 *same as before*

1 large sachet porridge oats with milk 12.5g protein 34g carbs 7g fat 254 calories

sci mx shake 45g protein 80g carbs 4g fat 563 calories

totals 57.5g protein 114g carbs 11g fat 817 calories

meal 2 *same as before*

5 boiled eggs 6.3g protein 0.6g carbs 5.3g fat 78calories

total 31.5g protein 3g carbs 26.5g fat 390 calories

meal 3

140g chicken breast 41g protein 0carbs 2g fat 185 calories

100g brocolli 4.4g protein 1.8g carbs 0.9g fat 38calories

total 45.4g protein 1.9g carbs 2.9g fat 223 calories

drizzled evoo over to bring up the fat content

meal 4

62.5g rice 4.6g protein 48g carbs 0.8g fat 215 calories

200g chicken breast 61g protein 0carbs 3.4g fat 276 calories

total 65.6g protein 48g carbs 4.2g fat 491 calories

so far that's 200g protein 166.9g carbs 44.6g fat (this is not counting the evoo) and 1921calories

Needing something to bring up the fat content big time. A yorkie bar or something! lol Thoughts so far guys?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> lol i hope someone with more experience can throw in their pennies worth
> 
> i'm just tryin to help where i can


Gold mine really mate. I'm a grunt at heart


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> lol i hope someone with more experience can throw in their pennies worth
> 
> i'm just tryin to help where i can


All input is appriciated mate, thanks.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Right have a rough new plan trying to stay along the same kinda lines as the old plan but with some tweaks to make better.
> 
> Meal 1 *same as before*
> 
> ...


Peanut butter mate...two table spoons out the jar??

Levels look alot more along digs lines and personally I think your gonna reap the benefits of lower carbs. If you loose some bounce then some fruit can help (not masses though) insulin levels I believe although @DigIt can probably clear that one up.

Can you squeeze in some cardio ??


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

diet looks pretty good, just the fat. few things first..

some of your info is wrong. chicken is 19.5g protein per 100g. so a 200g fillet is roughly 40g protein

your eggs must be pretty small? the ones i eat (medium sized) are 7.3g protein and 6.5g fat per. large one is 7.9g protein - double check the macros on em mate 

if you can handle i would advise getting a minimum of 40g fat from eggs alone. heres why i'm eggs #1 fan: whole eggs are the only food to have ALL the amino acid spectrum. amino acids are essential to build muscle so thats why eggs are a favourite among bbers. to be honest i dont even like eating them but i eat at least 6 daily sometimes 10

have two egg meals if you can't eat them all at once. sometimes, i would have a scoop whey in 200ml milk to wash down 4 eggs. then have 200g home made burger and 3 eggs later in the day


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

fruit doesn't actually raise any insulin. it's a supply of glycogen yes, but to the liver (thats why its important, 5 a day and all that!), not to the muscles. have a few pieces here and there, don't count the macros (unless you're doing keto, paleo) but fruit has some powerful antioxidants so eat as you please IMO...

sources for fat: fish, full fat milk, peanutbutter, EVOO, meats, nuts & seeds, avocado - omega 369's!!!

oh yeah...peanutbutter can be blended with milk and whey protein with fine oats to make a pretty big ****ing shake


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

we need pictures AAlan!

he might be a stick for all we know


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Peanut butter mate...two table spoons out the jar??
> 
> Levels look alot more along digs lines and personally I think your gonna reap the benefits of lower carbs. If you loose some bounce then some fruit can help (not masses though) insulin levels I believe although @DigIt can probably clear that one up.
> 
> Can you squeeze in some cardio ??


Not sure if I like peanut butter, one way to find out tho!

Cardio is something I struggle to fit in if I'm honest, I do 10-11.5 hour shifts 6 days a week sometimes 7 if I get hit with an overtime on a rest day (6 on 3 off shift pattern) I don't run anymore due to that being the cause of a pretty hefty ankle injury that flares up if I try to run. Got my bike but it's a death wish going out in it round my way in the dark, roads are unlit and mega dodgy drivers scare me lol. Was thinking about looking into getting a rowing machine for the house.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Not sure if I like peanut butter, one way to find out tho!
> 
> Cardio is something I struggle to fit in if I'm honest, I do 10-11.5 hour shifts 6 days a week sometimes 7 if I get hit with an overtime on a rest day (6 on 3 off shift pattern) I don't run anymore due to that being the cause of a pretty hefty ankle injury that flares up if I try to run. Got my bike but it's a death wish going out in it round my way in the dark, roads are unlit and mega dodgy drivers scare me lol. Was thinking about looking into getting a rowing machine for the house.


Save your money and get back jacks for the bike mate... Cycle away in the comfort of your own home  but fair comment on the time constraints.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> diet looks pretty good, just the fat. few things first..
> 
> some of your info is wrong. chicken is 19.5g protein per 100g. so a 200g fillet is roughly 40g protein
> 
> ...


I was just taking the figure from the packet the chicken was coming out of if I'm honest mate. With the eggs I had looked it up and found the info on a website somewhere so was just going by that.

I can eat eggs all day long, don't have a problem with them. Have been known to make a mega 10 egg ommelette sometimes with some bacon and mushrooms and cheese. mmmmm think I might just make one of them now! lol

Would that be an idea for last meal of the day? A cheese ommelette.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i dunno how you guys do it. workin shifts like that, preparin and eating like a moron, and training!!

i'd need at least 10 hours sleep a night to handle


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

saxondale said:


> we need pictures AAlan!
> 
> he might be a stick for all we know


Stick arms and stick legs with a fat butt and muffin roll love handles! lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah man, sorry i don't eat cheese & butter never have but they are good sources of fat and little bit of protein!

that could be a nice meal dude. chop up some peppers, onion, garlic and enjoy the **** out of it  don't be gentle with the eggs!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Save your money and get back jacks for the bike mate... Cycle away in the comfort of your own home  but fair comment on the time constraints.


I had thought about them, are they any good?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i dunno how you guys do it. workin shifts like that, preparin and eating like a moron, and training!!
> 
> i'd need at least 10 hours sleep a night to handle


It's not easy mate but get used to it after a while. 4 different start times in 6 shifts can be a killer at times tho!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> yeah man, sorry i don't eat cheese & butter never have but they are good sources of fat and little bit of protein!
> 
> that could be a nice meal dude. chop up some peppers, onion, garlic and enjoy the **** out of it  don't be gentle with the eggs!


Think that could be plan complete then. Ommelette for the last meal, nice simple meal to end the day.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Meal 1 same as before

1 large sachet porridge oats with milk 12.5g protein 34g carbs 7g fat 254 calories

sci mx shake 45g protein 80g carbs 4g fat 563 calories

totals 57.5g protein 114g carbs 11g fat 817 calories

meal 2 same as before

5 boiled eggs 7.3g protein 0.6g carbs 6.5g fat 78calories

total 36.5g protein 3g carbs 32.5g fat 390 calories

meal 3

140g chicken breast 41g protein 0carbs 2g fat 185 calories

100g brocolli 4.4g protein 1.8g carbs 0.9g fat 38calories

total 45.4g protein 1.9g carbs 2.9g fat 223 calories

drizzled evoo over to bring up the fat content

meal 4

62.5g rice 4.6g protein 48g carbs 0.8g fat 215 calories

200g chicken breast 61g protein 0carbs 3.4g fat 276 calories

total 65.6g protein 48g carbs 4.2g fat 491 calories

meal 5

5 egg ommelette with 50g cheese

eggs 7.3g protein 0.6g carbs 6.5g fat 78calories

cheese 12.7g protein 0.75g carbs 17.5g fat 211calories

total 49.2g protein 3.75g carbs 50g fat 289 calories

so far that's 254.2g protein 170.65g carbs 100.6g fat (this is not counting the evoo) and 2210calories


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

140g is about 29g protein mate. 200g is 40g. you've also got your calorie count wrong. carbs + protein = 4 cal/g. fat = 9 cal/g. you are eating about 2600 cals with them macros, but few things before adding it up..

dont count protein/fat from oats, rice, veggies etc.

i would have the shake as meal 2 and oats + eggs as meal 1

that shake is pretty carb dense. can you have half the shake with eggs twice a day?

you've got a good base macro to start with. will definitely see results


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> 140g is about 29g protein mate. 200g is 40g. you've also got your calorie count wrong. carbs + protein = 4 cal/g. fat = 9 cal/g. you are eating about 2600 cals with them macros, but few things before adding it up..
> 
> dont count protein/fat from oats, rice, veggies etc.
> 
> ...


My brain has stopped working and I have lost the ability to count, getting too close to sleepy time for me now.

The shake is 3 15g scoops so would 2 scoops twice a day be a plan?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

yep it certainly would. 2 scoops with milk and 4 eggs twice a day will be good meals, get your meats in as well and bobs your uncle


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

cool cheers bud. I'm going to sign off for tonight, too much concentrating for one day and I'm up for work at 6:30. Time for sleep.

Cheers for the help, mucho appriciated.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

no problem crashing now myself, its that time of the day where evrything gets hazy. cant wait for tomorrow, deads an bench :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning all....

I trust we are on the straight and narrow. Fair play for sticking to the convo till late. I suffered total brain dump


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning all....
> 
> I trust we are on the straight and narrow. Fair play for sticking to the convo till late. I suffered total brain dump


morning james

haha you and alan both. whos training today then?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> morning james
> 
> haha you and alan both. whos training today then?


Fvck mine am I in trouble???

About the only time I'm called by my full Christian name 

As far as I know the boys training tonight.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha, knew I'd get a rise outa ya  i have a close mate called Jim, call him James for a laugh


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening lads. Yip I'm training tonight, and it's my most favorite exercise ever in the whole wide world that I am looking forward to so much I just can't contain my excitement tonight


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> morning james
> 
> haha you and alan both. whos training today then?


Sunday names on a Wednesday? You trying to totally confuse me? I work shifts mind! Struggle enough to keep track of what day it is at the best of times! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

lol focus on breathing mate. assuming your hand position is spot on

helps with me if i concentrate purely on my breathing. make every rep count!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a thing I'm still trying to get nailed is how wide to have my hands apart. Been playing about with it and can't really find a position that is totally comfortable.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's a thing I'm still trying to get nailed is how wide to have my hands apart. Been playing about with it and can't really find a position that is totally comfortable.


its hard to explain without showing you. i'm not even going to attempt as i just typed it all out and it made no sense lol

look at instructional videos. make sure your hand placement never changes at all


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just finished tonights workout and it's not been a good one.

squat

5x5 80kg

overhead press

4x5 50kg never even got the first rep of the last set, triceps were totally trashed after the 4th set. Form was rubbish on the 3rd and 4th set as well, think I need to drop the weight back on these and build back up.

deadlift

1x5 85kg Broke the golden rule and never went for a pre workout dump, nearly squeezed out a wee bit of poo on the last rep. not good!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> its hard to explain without showing you. i'm not even going to attempt as i just typed it all out and it made no sense lol
> 
> look at instructional videos. make sure your hand placement never changes at all


I'll have a look on you tube and see what I can find. Thanks mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate you and those presses...

Don't let them beat ya, Deload then attack again.

And congrats on the code brown :thumb: sorry I mean dead lift


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back in the land of the living, so back in!

I've got alot of catching up to do in these journals.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

if your triceps are failing first your grip is too narrow for sure. drop to 45 and control the reps, concentrate on form

good job on the deadlift :thumbup1:

good job with squats too keep the ball rolling


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Back in the land of the living, so back in!
> 
> I've got alot of catching up to do in these journals.


welcome back mate! how ya feelin today?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> if your triceps are failing first your grip is too narrow for sure. drop to 45 and control the reps, concentrate on form
> 
> good job on the deadlift :thumbup1:
> 
> good job with squats too keep the ball rolling


Such a cruel sense of humour


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm getting there, just trying to eat again!

Lots of reading on here to do tonight


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You on the missing list mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I sincerely hope it's for GF related reasons not work reasons 

Someone's gotta be getting my share


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning guys how is everyone? Been busy the last couple of day's so not managed to get on. Stayed at the g/f gaff on Wednesday night, hadn't seen her for about a week and a half so had to keep her quiet lol. Then had a day of wrapping Christmas presents and running about a soft play area after my 2 year old nephew for a couple of hours. That has gotta count as hiit cardio! Wee bugger ran me ragged lol. Didn't get home till late and have just slept for 11 hours, think I needed that lol. Got Christmas dinner later (me, my dad, my brother and his Mrs are working Christmas day) this is the only day we can all get together so going to mums in a bit then will attempt to train later on tonight.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoy your Xmas dinner mate, sh!t working Xmas day.

I'm working new years eve night 

Have a good session later


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers bud, I have the full set this year. Working from tomorrow right through till Friday night, back on hogmanay and working 12 hour shifts from then till I finish up on the 5th :-( 2nd of Jan is a public holiday up here as well. Ah well the joys of shift work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel for you mate, I didn't know u were north of the border, where u from?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Enjoy the family time mate... And good luck with the festive shifts...criminal really.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm just outside of Glasgow mate. Just part of the job and bad luck the way my shifts have fallen this year. Had a cracking day with the family today so not going to moan too hard. My 2 year old nephew got me some lifting straps for my Christmas clever lad that he is. I'm just this min home so no workout tonight, going to do it tomorrow morning before I go to work.

Have a good weekend guys, all the best for the festive season and new year in case yous aren't on before it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good that you still made time for the family, your nephew sounds very clued up!

I'm working most shifts from now till 2nd jan but thankfully have xmas eve n Xmas day off.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like a nice way of spending some quality family time mate, kudos to your nephew...I'm quietly impressed 

Good luck on the mornings session, looking forward to seeing those numbers.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

afternoon guys how is everyone today?

Slept like a child last night and woke up this morning feeling like someone had taken a sh*t in my mouth, not pleasant at all. Feeling run down sore head snottery nose sneezing the works, took ages to get out of bed and nearly didn't train but ended up giving myself a talking to and went and lifted some weights.

squat

5x5 82.5kg that's me now squating more than my bodyweight which was the main reason I wanted to do this session to get that wee goal crossed off the list so happy about that. Legs felt really dead tho, I'm putting that down to feeling like crap.

bench

5x5 55kg These were good, last set felt a little difficult but again putting that down to how I'm feeling this morning.

bent over row

5x5 55kg Form was not the best on the 4th set but managed to sort it out on the last set. These were really starting to get difficult now so not sure if I should try going heavier next time I do these, might stick with this weight again and make sure I get all 5 sets nailled.

So that's it for today, on call from 13:30 till 22:00 today so just waiting on the phone going to go out to play at rescuing people in the rain. Oh joy!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Meant to add at this weeks weigh in I am now 12st 4 3/4lbs so that's down about 3 1/2lbs from last week which I am a bit happier about. Hoping to try stabilise the weight at around this for the next few weeks then see how things go from here.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> afternoon guys how is everyone today?
> 
> Slept like a child last night and woke up this morning feeling like someone had taken a sh*t in my mouth, not pleasant at all. Feeling run down sore head snottery nose sneezing the works, took ages to get out of bed and nearly didn't train but ended up giving myself a talking to and went and lifted some weights.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the +BW squats matey, rows looking good personally would be tempted to wait until I stalled before adjusting the weight, unless your concerned about doing yourself a mischief..

I envy the way your feeling about the bench, I'm starting to get a bit concerned there myself.

Fingers crossed its a quiet day.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Been mobbed today, just stopped for the first time since half 1. Just munching down some chicken and broccoli.

I'm not sure about the rows Jim, struggled last time then was pretty close to failure this time so not sure I will get anything out of raising the weight other than failing earlier in the workout.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Been mobbed today, just stopped for the first time since half 1. Just munching down some chicken and broccoli.
> 
> I'm not sure about the rows Jim, struggled last time then was pretty close to failure this time so not sure I will get anything out of raising the weight other than failing earlier in the workout.


I feel for you matey...bloody motorists are a menace!!

Im only going by the programme structure, obviously you gotta do what sits better for you.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

An I'm spent! That's me finally finished, really looking forward to my bed tonight.

That's a fair point you make mate, hmmm got me thinking now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> An I'm spent! That's me finally finished, really looking forward to my bed tonight.
> 
> That's a fair point you make mate, hmmm got me thinking now.


Only because its structured around stalls, personally once I start stalling I will switch it up, move to another programme along the same lines (incorporating the same compounds) but possibly using the 1 week Deload or something like that.

I don't expect to keep ploughing much longer.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I did stronglifts earlier in the year and stalled around week 10, there's all kinds of things you can do like deload and the like, have a look on the sl website.

Alternately switch program and try something else, mingster has a good routine that mixes low and high rep stuff, or there's PHAT, doggcrapp, upper/lower etc loads of good program's out there


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers guys, I think I might need to change the routine sooner than I was planning. My knees have always been a bit noisey when squatting regardless of if I'm doing it with just my bodyweight or at working weight on the last rep. The last week or so they have been warm to touch after squatting and the day after and now the outside of my right knee is quite sore. Feels like the ligament that runs into the front of my quad that is causing the pain as it's the outside of the top of the knee that's sore.

Think squats 3 times a week is catching up with my creaky old joints now the weight is getting heavier.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You could try knee wraps, but yeah squatting 3x a week is tough.

Switch it up in the new year mate, maybe do an upper/lower and squat 1x a week and do lunges the other time.

You ever tried lunges?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Never tried lunges no but I'm up for giving anything a bash. I'm thinking the 3x a week squats might cripple me if I keep going much longer so going to have a think about something different to do. Think it would be sensible to change because I'm starting to worry I might end up doing more harm than good if I keep it up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Never tried lunges no but I'm up for giving anything a bash. I'm thinking the 3x a week squats might cripple me if I keep going much longer so going to have a think about something different to do. Think it would be sensible to change because I'm starting to worry I might end up doing more harm than good if I keep it up.


i

Fair enough mate... You gotta know your own body..

Lunges are an experience lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You will know about Lunges the next day mate, they hit muscles that you never even knew you had.

Just do a couple of sets with 10kg in each hand to start, get form bang on, and then struggle to get off the sofa for the next few days lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> You will know about Lunges the next day mate, they hit muscles that you never even knew you had.
> 
> Just do a couple of sets with 10kg in each hand to start, get form bang on, and then struggle to get off the sofa for the next few days lol


And invest in a cammode


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

lol does it make me weird that I like the sound of lunges?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> lol does it make me weird that I like the sound of lunges?


Not at all my friend.

(He says that now  )


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a great Christmas mate, thought I would get in now.

Hope you and yours have a cracker.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy xmas mate, hope you have a good one


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, hope you all have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How you gettin on bud??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> How you gettin on bud??


Been a mad week at work and trying to get round everyone that I had to go see mate. Done zero training but it was a planned break to help the knees recover rather than lack of time to train.

Diet hasn't gone too well as a result, managed to stay away from drinking but that was more due to driving every day for work so not worth the risk. Not stuck to the diet at all but managed to avoid eating junk so not as bad as it could have been. Weighed myself this morning and I'm 12st 3 3/4lbs so must be the only person in the world that has lost weight over christmas!

I did do a little cardio over the last couple of days tho, the g/f came over on friday night and stayed till this morning :whistling: Went out yesterday for an "adventure" as she called it. Ended up walking for feckin miles round the resivour that is the main water supply for the east of central scotland in the howling wind and p1ssin rain for hours. Some nice views but stinking weather. So I recon that counts as a little exercise.

Had some thoughts on the training routine during the down time. I'm going to stick with the stronglifts for now but make a few small changes. I'm going to drop the squats 3x a week and instead do 5x5 deadlifts instead of 1x5 on deadlift day and drop the squats on that day so I'm only squatting twice a week which will hopefully prevent the knees going wonky again.

I'm also going to deload on the overhead press and bent over row 10kg and build them back up again so when I get back up to the weight I am lifting just now I will be stronger in other areas hopefully making it easier to get through this little plateu.

So that's about it for now, back into it tomorrow night and see how we get on for the next couple of weeks. Hope you all had a good christmas and all the best for 2013 when it comes.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems lie you have given it plenty of thought mate...

At the end of the day if your happy to adapt to survive that's sound you above all else know your physical limits.

And I'm glad you got the cardio in 

I don't mean that really!!

Lucky [email protected]


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Lmao! Some of the cardio was enjoyable, the walking in the rain bit of it wasn't tho!

Yeah had put a bit of thought into what to do going forward and hopefully this will work out for me. I think I might need to go visit the back crunchers soon though, back is going through one of it's stiffening up phases this week. Not sure if it's the amount of driving I'm the van I have been doing. Got a couple of weeks off coming up in january so might make an appointment for when I'm off and see if they can get a tune out of it when cracking me in various different ways.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

first session for a week tonight, managed to drag my snot faced self up and go lift some weights pathetically but at least I have managed to lift something.

made a few tweaks tonight so here is the workout

overhead press

5x5 40kg dropped the weight 12.5kg on this to try get the grip width right this time. Had my hands too close together and my triceps were burning out big time before so made the grip wider and did really slow deliberate reps and felt much happier than I was before. will be building this back up slowly again.

dropped squat from this workout in favour of deadlifts for sets to try give my knees a bit of a rest as they were struggling

deadlifts

1x5 40kg

1x5 70kg

3x5 80kg

grip was starting to go on the last 2 sets, forearms are burning quite nicely after that. Didn't go as heavy as I did last time but only 5kg less and was only doing 1 set last time so not too bad. Feeling really drained after that, think this cold is still working on me. At least it's a workout done so time for some food then off to bed for work in the morning.

Happy new year when it comes everyone, all the best for 2013.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy new year mate, I'm stuck in work tonight :/

Good on ya for doing a session when feeling rough, I know how it's been for me over the last couple of weeks and it's hard to motivate yourself to get in there.

Here's to achieving achieving all your goals in 2013


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks mate, all the best to you and your family for 2013


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

happy new year guys


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy New Years guys,

Nice volume on the deads matey...you should find the weight marching on at that rate...form helps a hell of a lot.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy new year guys.

I'm feeling the volume on the deads this morning Jim. Lower back has had a good workout for the first time in a while.

Feeling like death this morning. Still loaded with this cold and had virtually no sleep. Next door neighbour decided to have half the town back to his last night till 4 this morning. Never good news when I started work at 10 this morning. Roll on 9 tonight when I can curl up in bed and hopefully get some sleep.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sh!t times pal, hit the vit c n paracetamol hard


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

UH OOOOH!!!

Just had my first squat session after taking a break due to my knees suffering and it hasn't gone well.

squat

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 70kg These all felt good was doing nice slow and very deep reps with no problems. Then it all went a bit not good.

Took the weight up to 80kg 1st rep ok, 2nd rep left knee clicked, 3rd rep left knee crunched, 4th rep left knee popped quite loudly and the bar went back on the rack. So squats will be taking a rest for another week or so I think. Not happy times.

Bench

5x5 55kg these were all no problem

Bent over row

dropped the weight on these as I was maxed out the last time I lifted and felt form was crap

5x5 40kg took these nice and slow and made sure form was spot on.

So not the best session I have had but bench was good, at least there is a positive to take from it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> UH OOOOH!!!
> 
> Just had my first squat session after taking a break due to my knees suffering and it hasn't gone well.
> 
> ...


Well done getting back in the saddle mate but take it easy on that knee as much as possible,

Hopefully it's down to flexibility and the past couple weeks rest, keep it supported as much as possible

Have you thought on knee wraps?

Good job on the bench though. Like you say every cloud and all that


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to really concentrate on stretching the next few weeks I think and see if that makes any difference. I would rather not have to use knee wraps if I can avoid it but might end up having to if my knee keeps trying to explode anytime the weight goes up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Going to really concentrate on stretching the next few weeks I think and see if that makes any difference. I would rather not have to use knee wraps if I can avoid it but might end up having to if my knee keeps trying to explode anytime the weight goes up.


Fair comment mate..

http://stronglifts.com/10-tips-to-stop-your-knees-from-popping-and-cracking/


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

pretty sure you're not squatting correctly dude, i had a similar problem until i fixed it. have a look at the videos @Tassotti posted to my journal. you need to flare your knees outward - this lowers your whole body to go down for the squat


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

read that article Jim think between you and Dig I have found the cause. I have been squatting with my toes pointing straight forward, also I have poor mobility in my ankles due to old reccuring injuries on them and my calves and shins have been quite tight the last few weeks with the amount of driving I have been doing at work. There are 2 things that need sorted straight away. cheers for the input as always guys.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, sorry to hear about the knees, it didn't half make me wince on your behalf...I dunno if this is not helpful or anything, but I've seen guys telling peeps who have ankle problems that if they put their heels on a plate on the floor it might help?...gulp....of course I may be talking out of my rear orofice whih would be normal for me..but...just in case it did help?

Happy new year to you, best wishes for 2013.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Pleasure matey. As flubs mentioned I have heard of lads using micro plates under the heels for a corrective form approach.. Hence squat trainers have wedges in some instances..I guess

I wouldn't like to recommend squatting anything heavy with the plates in situ but for drilling the form and working on posture it may help buddy.

First and foremost sort the feet and knee alignment and see how it pans out.

Any chance of getting some form vids up?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy new year to you too Flubs all the best for 2013.

I'll take all the advice/suggestions going, that's the whole reason I started the journal. Partly to keep track of what I have done and partly to get input from others when I hit sticking points like just now. I'll have a read up on the block under the heels idea and see if it will help, wonder if a pair of girly heels would help? Can you get high heels in a size 9? oooo eeerrrr! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Happy new year to you too Flubs all the best for 2013.
> 
> I'll take all the advice/suggestions going, that's the whole reason I started the journal. Partly to keep track of what I have done and partly to get input from others when I hit sticking points like just now. I'll have a read up on the block under the heels idea and see if it will help, wonder if a pair of girly heels would help? Can you get high heels in a size 9? oooo eeerrrr! lol


I can put you onto a website for those buddy... Please don't ask how or why though, what happens on tour, stays on tour.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure how to post videos up on here Jim, would also need to try and figure out a way of standing my phone on it's side to take a video as well.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Jim I'm starting to worry about you now mate! lol that's twice you have come up with info for things a bit out of the ordinary in here!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Jim I'm starting to worry about you now mate! lol that's twice you have come up with info for things a bit out of the ordinary in here!


Miss spent adolescence.

In all honesty rugby tours and stag dos usually involved some poor [email protected] getting dolled up and it's not easy finding a pair of size 12 patent leather heels for a 18stone prop....

Get some pretty dodgy looks from the lass in clarks too.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just finished todays workout

keeping the weight low on the shoulder press just now and concentrating on good slow reps till I feel comfortable with my hand width on the bar.

overhead press

5x5 40kg

deadlift

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg it was at this point that I was still feeling good so thought bugger it lets go for the car, got the lifting straps out (forearms were giving up at 90kg) and loaded the bar with every plate I own

1x5 102.5kg I'm now a fully paid up member of the 3 figure club! WOOHOO!! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just finished todays workout
> 
> keeping the weight low on the shoulder press just now and concentrating on good slow reps till I feel comfortable with my hand width on the bar.
> 
> ...


Excellent work mate...

Now that's what I'm fvcking talking about!!

You gotta feel better for smashing that barrier

Will fire you some 3digit+ reps over later.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers bud I'm quite pleased at the deadlifts tonight. It's made the squat problem a bit less annoying for now. Nice wee finisher for the weekend.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers bud I'm quite pleased at the deadlifts tonight. It's made the squat problem a bit less annoying for now. Nice wee finisher for the weekend.


Too right seeing as if memory serves you were questioning your dead around the 80kg mark.

It's all about bashing those mental barriers to bugg*ry!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I was faffing about way too light with deads at the start then got bored and upped the weight. The 80kg was the first trial to see if I could lift it as I wasn't sure how it would go and it went up no bother.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great reading guys, just joined the forum and I think your thread is really gonna help. I've been lifting since feb 2012 and my goal has been to bench a 1RM of 100kg. I'm working a pyramid scheme and the schedule im on now says that in theory I can bench 93kg although the heaviest I lifted is 2 reps at 85kg. I started in feb at a max of 40kg so really happy with progress. I've been really impressed with your shoulder and row weights as mine are practically the same. My diets always been crap with no real plan of what I was eating and the only thing I do religiously is take a protein shake after a workout and take multi vits every day. Hope I haven't bored you with my details but thought worth getting out there. Good luck with your goals and look forward to following your progress


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done on the deads pal, it spurs you on when you hit a milestone.

Remember to keep your firm tight, don't wanna risk injury


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How we feeling today fella?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments skinnyfat, glad to hear it's been a decent read for you. You should start a journal yourself, as you can see from this one the help and support on here is awesome. Guys and girls are very helpful.

Thanks faultline, I'm making concious efforts to male sure form is good. You've probably read that I have dropped weight on some exercises because I was worried about form. Squat is one that is really concerning me just now with the knee pain.

Feeling good today thanks Jim, other than waking up with the g/f lying on my knee in agony in the middle of the night!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

AAlan said:


> height 5ft 10
> 
> weight 10st 7lbs
> 
> ...


40" chest at 10.5st? im 14.5st with a 41" but i am 6ft2" lol

you must have some 'V' taper lol


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks been thinking of starting a journal. Had my first bulk shake today that's on your thread. Unfortunately I only had strawberry protein powder so tasted a little funky. Gonna get some choc and try again as it was fairly easy to gulp down.

Just a quick tip for bread if you haven't already heard about it is burgen bread soya and linseed each slice has 7g of protein so is ideal for butties


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Thanks been thinking of starting a journal. Had my first bulk shake today that's on your thread. Unfortunately I only had strawberry protein powder so tasted a little funky. Gonna get some choc and try again as it was fairly easy to gulp down.
> 
> Just a quick tip for bread if you haven't already heard about it is burgen bread soya and linseed each slice has 7g of protein so is ideal for butties


You should fire one up buddy...

And that's a good tip on the bread front, new one in me if I'm honest.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I only discovered it a couple of months ago. It's sold at asda about £1.50 a loaf. 2 slices = 14g of protein for about 10p!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> 40" chest at 10.5st? im 14.5st with a 41" but i am 6ft2" lol
> 
> you must have some 'V' taper lol


Yeah that's wrong mate, the scales I used were under reading massively so I wasn't that weight on starting I was about a stone heavier. Also my pecs have always been pretty big for my body size for some weird reason, they are bigger than my burds! lol hence the measurement. Got rediculously small wrists if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll need to have a look for that bread mate, new one on me.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've had that before, its ok but tastes a bit like stale bread to me, I don't eat much bread anyway so just stick to wholemeal


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Making the most of a rest day mate?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Subbed for reference


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Had a very easy going day yesterday. Stayed with the gf on Saturday night, had dinner at hers and think I am rubbing off on her. Grilled veg, over cooked Cajun chicken breast and sweet potatoes with chorizo. She even gave me a massage after it. Ended up a drooling mess on the floor by the time she had finished with me! Had a cracking nights sleep after that. Yesterday was wake up without an alarm shouting at me for the first time in ages followed by a bit of cardio :whistling:

Had a dirty fry up for breakfast/lunch then went for a walk along the river Clyde to the new transpot museum and had a wander about that for a while then jumped on the subway back to hers. Walked about 5 miles along the riverside so don't feel as guilty about the fry up. Having a lazy morning just now so well rested up before tonight's session.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Had a very easy going day yesterday. Stayed with the gf on Saturday night, had dinner at hers and think I am rubbing off on her. Grilled veg, over cooked Cajun chicken breast and sweet potatoes with chorizo. She even gave me a massage after it. Ended up a drooling mess on the floor by the time she had finished with me! Had a cracking nights sleep after that. Yesterday was wake up without an alarm shouting at me for the first time in ages followed by a bit of cardio :whistling:
> 
> Had a dirty fry up for breakfast/lunch then went for a walk along the river Clyde to the new transpot museum and had a wander about that for a while then jumped on the subway back to hers. Walked about 5 miles along the riverside so don't feel as guilty about the fry up. Having a lazy morning just now so well rested up before tonight's session.


Sometimes a dirty fry up works wonders matey, plus it doesn't exactly look like you need to be concerned over the macs with all that strenuous activity :whistling:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

well this is true mate haha!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Not that I'm disgruntled in any fvcking fashion


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I can see you are really pleased for me and not bitter in any way there bud :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I can see you are really pleased for me and not bitter in any way there bud :thumbup1:


Whatever


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Any way.... You training today or what fella??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah I'm on workout A tonight, going to have some grub and spend a bit of time stretching the ol legs and see what happens with the squats tonight. knee feels good just now so hopefully some time stretching and sorting out the form will stop the pain.

That's the hopeful plan anyway, although I can see me making an ouch post tonight after training again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> yeah I'm on workout A tonight, going to have some grub and spend a bit of time stretching the ol legs and see what happens with the squats tonight. knee feels good just now so hopefully some time stretching and sorting out the form will stop the pain.
> 
> That's the hopeful plan anyway, although I can see me making an ouch post tonight after training again.


I have every faith it will be fine, some cracking (no pun intended) vids on YouTube regarding dynamic stretches for squats specifically. If you find five they are worth a watch.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

cheers mate I'll have a look through that over the rest of the day before I train.

Probably going to leave myself wide open to all sorts of abuse here but I'm actually half considering giving yoga or pilates a bash to see if that helps with general aches and pains. My gf was doing pilates when I turned up at her flat on saturday night, you know what's coming next don't you! I was ordered on the floor beside her after saying it looked easy and guess what, it wasn't! lol She is loads more flexible than I am and some of the places you feel stretches in I recon might be helpful for lifting and ease my hip stiffness and back pains.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> cheers mate I'll have a look through that over the rest of the day before I train.
> 
> Probably going to leave myself wide open to all sorts of abuse here but I'm actually half considering giving yoga or pilates a bash to see if that helps with general aches and pains. My gf was doing pilates when I turned up at her flat on saturday night, you know what's coming next don't you! I was ordered on the floor beside her after saying it looked easy and guess what, it wasn't! lol She is loads more flexible than I am and some of the places you feel stretches in I recon might be helpful for lifting and ease my hip stiffness and back pains.


I'm not knocking you for that in the slightest... If you find it helps with the flexibility then it can't be a bad thing but you may be in for some abuse somewhere along the lines 

At the end of the day it's just stretching, I know there is a spiritual element but providing you don't go all "Daniel son" on us grasshopper it should be fine


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

You don't need to worry about that mate I won't be going all burning smelly candles and that nonsense, just the flexability side of it had me thinking. Comparing my range on the stretches compared to hers was quite an eye opener and was what got me thinking about it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think it's a good idea. I can't hack the yoga thing but I do yoga positions after my weights cos they really streeeeeeetch you out, and I think Pilates is really good for getting focus on your bod etc....I luv Pilates buts so freakin' expensive......and the big classes mean you don't get great attention paid due to the amount of people. Have a go at both and see which one "moves" ya.... 

Just shoving in my tuppence worth...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

So I have spent this afternoon on youtube looking at squat videos and it turns out I'm doing it pretty wrong! lol my knees were going forward, my weight was shifting from my toes to my heels, my ass was tucking under at the bottom, I had my head down instead of up. So pretty mch all of it was wrong.

After I discovered all of that I got side tracked into looking at yoga videos, oooft there are some wee hotties in lycra in them vids! Decided I'm going to have a bash at some yoga everyday to see if I can loosen up the back and some stiff joints. The lycra hotties were able to stretch much further than I could so I am obviously not very flexible so can't do much harm to give it a bash for a bit and see what happens.

Did 20 min yoga following a beginners video on youtube then onto some weights with my new found squat knowledge

squat

1x10 bar

1x5 50kg

1x5 70kg

3x5 80kg

on the 4th rep of the 3rd set the ligament on the outside of my right knee started to get pretty sore so finished the set and left it at that for squats today. Left knee had no pain whatsoever and that was the one that was causing me major problems so I am quite happy with that. Obviously it has been form related and not me being old and falling to bits. Really felt a difference in my hamstrings in the squat tonight, I think I have been a bit quad heavy in the movement so feeling it in different places tonight. Might drop the weight back a little next time to focus on getting the new movment nailed.

Bench

1x10 bar

1x5 50kg

5x5 60kg

bent over row

1x10 bar

5x5 40kg

So that was todays effort. Off to make some food then collapse in a heap in front of the telly for a bit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I think it's a good idea. I can't hack the yoga thing but I do yoga positions after my weights cos they really streeeeeeetch you out, and I think Pilates is really good for getting focus on your bod etc....I luv Pilates buts so freakin' expensive......and the big classes mean you don't get great attention paid due to the amount of people. Have a go at both and see which one "moves" ya....
> 
> Just shoving in my tuppence worth...


Evening Flubs how are you?

I'm basically just stealling some stretches from yoga videos online don't fancy being the only bloke in a room full of lycra clad women with their bums in the air, might end up with more than my back and joints being stiff! ooo errr!

Flexability has always been an issue so this can't hurt plus it's free watching videos on youtube. Fankoo for the input


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that's more like it matey

:bounce:

Amazing what a little rethink can do.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Now that's more like it matey
> 
> :bounce:
> 
> Amazing what a little rethink can do.


Cheers bud I'm quietly pleased that my knee isn't fecked after all and it was just lifting like a nob that was causing it. Thanks to yourself and faultline pointing me in the direction of the instructional video.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers bud I'm quietly pleased that my knee isn't fecked after all and it was just lifting like a nob that was causing it. Thanks to yourself and faultline pointing me in the direction of the instructional video.


Don't worry mate I'm right behind you with the form at the minute... Front squats were fvcking awful for me today... it's all a massive learning curve.

Plus now with the form getting nailed you should see a healthy increase in the lifts.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Don't worry mate I'm right behind you with the form at the minute... Front squats were fvcking awful for me today... it's all a massive learning curve.
> 
> Plus now with the form getting nailed you should see a healthy increase in the lifts.


Awful with getting them right or awful with the weight?

Yeah hopefully the lifts should go back up after i get the form second nature. Had been hoping to be near the 100kg squat by now but the knee problems held that back big time.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Awful with getting them right or awful with the weight?
> 
> Yeah hopefully the lifts should go back up after i get the form second nature. Had been hoping to be near the 100kg squat by now but the knee problems held that back big time.


Just getting the damn form right...

I reckon you will be hitting three digits by the beginning of next month easy mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Just getting the damn form right...
> 
> I reckon you will be hitting three digits by the beginning of next month easy mate.


ahh I see, I'm sure you will get there with it soon enough. Never tried front squats myself, think I will wait till I get the normal ones right before attempting anything else.

Hopefully all going well I will be mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If you keep everything tight I can't see a reason not to be really matey...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah just need to get the form 100% and hope the knees stay injury free.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Give em a go mate, if no good go to back squats again, do you have a squat cage?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to stick to normal squats for now till I get the form completely right before attempting fronties. I don't have a cage its a stand with spotter bars at the front of it I have.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning matey how you feeling for the blast now?

Still dropping squats tonight?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Felt ok when I got up this morning but had a slow day at work and just been sat about in the van getting some paperwork out the way. Eventually got a job that was an hours drive away and when I got out the van when I got there my left hamstring was really tight and sore to walk. Why does this have to happen on deadlifts day? Grrrr!

Going to be doing some stretches when i get home and see if I can get it to ease off. Still thinking dropping squats on the b workout is the way I'll go for the next few weeks.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Felt ok when I got up this morning but had a slow day at work and just been sat about in the van getting some paperwork out the way. Eventually got a job that was an hours drive away and when I got out the van when I got there my left hamstring was really tight and sore to walk. Why does this have to happen on deadlifts day? Grrrr!
> 
> Going to be doing some stretches when i get home and see if I can get it to ease off. Still thinking dropping squats on the b workout is the way I'll go for the next few weeks.


It's the body's survival instinct.. Basically saying "fvck that not again!!"

Just as well we are all ignorant as hell.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

You could be onto something there mate lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> You could be onto something there mate lol


Coming from the bloke that's currently lifting like a 12yo but you get my meaning.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Could be worse could be a 12 year old girl mate!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Could be worse could be a 12 year old girl mate!


Take some serious explaining to the mrs


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I meant lifting like a 12 yo girl lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thought it had strayed into another "bizarre" topic


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

lol not at all mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> I'm going to stick to normal squats for now till I get the form completely right before attempting fronties. I don't have a cage its a stand with spotter bars at the front of it I have.


That's what I've got, squatting stands, but I built some extra spotters out of wood as I didn't trust the little 6 inch catchers when I started getting past 70kg, most I've done to date is 90kg, when you start getting body weight + on your back it's safety first!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I'm with you on that one. Mine seems pretty sturdy though, the spotters are made from the same as the rack so if the rack can take the weight then I'm hopeful the spotters will as long as I don't go being silly and dropping the bar from a height.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Guy's I have had a revelation! Just trained tonight and had a cracking session, think I have got the the bottom of my squat problem. WOOOOHOOOO!!!

Tried squating barefoot light at the start of the workout and it felt totally different went heavier and had no pain at all in the knees so think the trainers I have been wearing have been part of the problem.

Squat

1x5 40kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

2x5 90kg!! Was over the moon at this, wasn't going to bother with squats tonight but I'm so glad I did now. Looks like barefoot is the way forward.

overhead press

5x5 42.5kg

Deadlift

1x5 40kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

left it at that for deadlifts since I had squatted as well.

So to sum up Alan is a very happy boy tonight


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

just you be careful with your squatting or it'll be squatting and squashing and squitting before you know it!...lol....I've had a few near misses on my way to squatting 20kgs...oh yeah! hahahaha...

Hey, just wanted to say thanks for dropping into my journal and what you said..was really nice of you to take the time...hope you're having a good evening...i'm just off to make my 9 o clock cuppa, I know, I'm a radical babe....take care fella...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Guy's I have had a revelation! Just trained tonight and had a cracking session, think I have got the the bottom of my squat problem. WOOOOHOOOO!!!
> 
> Tried squating barefoot light at the start of the workout and it felt totally different went heavier and had no pain at all in the knees so think the trainers I have been wearing have been part of the problem.
> 
> ...


you've been wearing trainers to squat????? EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! hahaha...I squat in my socks or barefeet...by the way, you can buy really flat shoes to squat in but i can't afford them so sox will do for me..nice session there mister...and GREAT that you feel like a bawwwwwwwwse on your training...good job... :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Flubs  yeah bit of a schoolboy error on the trainers silly boy that I am.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Superb squats there my man...

See what a little form can do for you!!

Top lad!!

Jealousy is a b*tch!! Lol.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Superb squats there my man...
> 
> See what a little form can do for you!!
> 
> ...


Thanks bud I'm really made up with it. To think I told you earlier that I wasn't going to bother with squats tonight either. Looking forward to Fridays session now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks bud I'm really made up with it. To think I told you earlier that I wasn't going to bother with squats tonight either. Looking forward to Fridays session now.


That's the spirit mate, embrace the compound everyone loves to hate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> That's the spirit mate, embrace the compound everyone loves to hate.


That's the thing I must be a bit weird because squat was always an exercise I really liked doing, it was just the knee thaing that had stopped me in my tracks and scuppered progress for a bit there. Back in the game now tho!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, nice one man!! You're really close to tripples now good goin. I will have to give the No shoes a go. Problem is tho i will be racking/ unracking the bar with my body already lowered a bit(say a foot lower) as there are set catches on the racks in my gym. ANyone else done this before?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen alot of people squat wearing converse as these are very flat, must admit I've never tried it barefoot so will have to give that a crack.

Nice going on the numbers there mate, looking strong in all areas


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I've seen alot of people squat wearing converse as these are very flat, must admit I've never tried it barefoot so will have to give that a crack.
> 
> Nice going on the numbers there mate, looking strong in all areas


I had this conversation not so long ago in GBs thread.. Since I've squatted in socks

Great for foot and ankle strength apparently. I certain find it more stable.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers lads. I'm definitely a barefoot convert now, only thing I think I will do is get some rubber flooring as standing barefoot on a laminated floor with all that weight on your back isn't as comfortable as it could be.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers lads. I'm definitely a barefoot convert now, only thing I think I will do is get some rubber flooring as standing barefoot on a laminated floor with all that weight on your back isn't as comfortable as it could be.


Flip flops are the future my friend :thumb1:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a good shout but I'm not sure I could bring myself to buy a pair!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's a good shout but I'm not sure I could bring myself to buy a pair!


I got a pair of this for crimbo- just socks but with sandal patterns... Wear them just on squat day... The looks in the gym are hilarious


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Gotta give you that one mate they are quality!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

make sure you're holding a map while wearing them, proper tourist style


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

When needs must lads


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to squat day :bounce:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning chaps,

Tis' squat day for me also, let my @rse see the grass


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol...someone's chirpy


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening lads, been a bonkers day today. Just got home going to go train just now and will post up results in a bit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Right that's another session done for today. Felt really weak though, slept in this morning and missed breakfast and only had time to fire a shake down my neck whilst I was running out the door so not off to a good start. Also haven't had dinner yet as the gf had decided I was going to hers for dinner so had to train before I went to hers. Everything is against me today!

Squat

1x5 40kg

1x5 70kg

1x1 90kg lol did 1 rep and thought no way not tonight!

5x5 80kg

No pain but had to work bloody hard for every rep in the last 2 sets. Putting that down to food intake and the fact I feel like I could eat my bodyweight just now.

Bench

1x10 bar

5x5 62.5kg

Again last 2 sets were hard but at least I'm feeling like I'm working now.

Bent over row

5x5 42.5kg

Not too unhappy about tonight, would have liked a little more from squats but I'm happy that I have managed to do that many sets with no knee pain. couple of rest days now and 2 short shifts sunday monday then I'm off for 2 weeks WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Another solid session mate, kudos for not attempting to push the squats.

Have you thought about introducing mid weight bench sets?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

And now the whole gang are here...

Only just found this but spent a while catching up. You are making some good progress.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought u was in on this already?!?!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

......that's lowered the tone of the place

I'm with the flatliner, I thought you were already in ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning lads how are we all today?

Went over to the gfs last night for dinner so couldn't get on here as usual for fear of ending up in the bad books. Quiet night in and a really good sleep last night. Woke up without an alarm shouting at me which is always nice and was made breakfast in bed (porridge with mixed nuts and fruit) and I'm now ready to attack my day off 

Mid weight bench sets Jim? Is that for warming up?

Thanks for dropping in aad123.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning bud.

I had porridge with a scoop of strawberry whey.....fawking awful!!!

(I'm on a whey experiment today)

And yeah with the bench you going straight from 20kg into the 50kg plus working sets ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lee Maggs said:


> Try vanilla whey. Tastes rate nice in porridge


Nice shout...

I think the strawberry whey was a bit of a "mad scientist" moment.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah strawberry whey porridge, not good.

Chuck oats, whey, PB, nuts, evoo, ice cream n milk in a blender, delish bulker shake


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lee Maggs said:


> Porridge with honey almonds n raisins is nice to.
> 
> U could get some ground oats and add a couple of scoops to a protien shake? That's what I do as I really struggle eating when I first wake up


Yeah mate I'm with you on the oats, used to load the first shake with them..my session times are stupidly early so it doubled as a post WO shake too, dropped the oats in favor for a sugar source in the end though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah strawberry whey porridge, not good.
> 
> Chuck oats, whey, PB, nuts, evoo, ice cream n milk in a blender, delish bulker shake


Faultline's belt buster


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Banana whey in your oats is nice, even my kids like it. Even better with a few chock buttons thrown in.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Banana whey in your oats is nice, even my kids like it. Even better with a few chock buttons thrown in.


Choc buttons, Purely for the kids obviously :whistling:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, totally for the kids :whistling:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Afternoon lads, some good ideas for making the porridge a bit more interesting there I think I'll be stealing a few of them.

Jim, with the bench the other night I did jump straight from 20kg to the 62.5kg working set. I was thinking a 40kg set might have been a better idea but with how tired I felt I didn't want to waste energy and just went into the working set. Probably not a very clever idea but done now. Will be introducing them from now on in though as it is too big a jump.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Afternoon lads, some good ideas for making the porridge a bit more interesting there I think I'll be stealing a few of them.
> 
> Jim, with the bench the other night I did jump straight from 20kg to the 62.5kg working set. I was thinking a 40kg set might have been a better idea but with how tired I felt I didn't want to waste energy and just went into the working set. Probably not a very clever idea but done now. Will be introducing them from now on in though as it is too big a jump.


Even smal rep sets just to get the muscles primed bud...don't need to be tearing anything.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, felt silly doing it. Will be adding in a 40kg set for the next time I bench I think.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

To warm up I do 2 sets with 50% of the working weight then 2 sets with 75% of the working weight then go onto the working sets. It's not so easy with body weight exercises but its fine on everything else.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Right guys tomorrow is my last shift for 2 weeks and have nowt planned and nobody to play with because everyone is back to work. Every holiday I have had for the last 2 years has been spent doing up the house so don't feel like I have had any me time for ages.

I'm thinking lots of eating and sleeping and more training for the whole of the time off. Any thoughts on more lifting when not using AAS? I started a thread in the natty section earlier on but not had any replies.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

More frequency is fine but you will have to bring the volume down as not to burn out, so your stronglifts where your chasing weight and nearly getting to your maxes you won't really be able to get more freq in.

Maybe a change up of routine for the 2 weeks, or book a late flight and get away from it all pal!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Passport has expired so the disappear option is out.

You think I would gain anything from training more and resting for the 2 weeks or am I as well to keep with the routine I am using just now and do something more productive with the time off?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you want to train more then simply reduce the amount you do each session and increase the rest times between sets. Try a 4 day push pull split. Monday and Thursday push, Tuesday and Friday pull. One exercise for each muscle group in each workout.

Push

Squat

Bench

Military press

Calf raise

Skull crushers

Pull

Deadlifts

Bent row

Pull ups

Curls

Leg curls

Monday and Tuesday workout heavy low reps and Tuesday and Friday use less weight and more reps.

I used this type of programme last year and its a nice routine. May be worth some thought. You could always change the exercises.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> Passport has expired so the disappear option is out.
> 
> You think I would gain anything from training more and resting for the 2 weeks or am I as well to keep with the routine I am using just now and do something more productive with the time off?


If its just for 2 weeks then go back to sl then I don't think it's gonna make much difference tbh, but when your looking for a new routine, freq is definatly an option


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmmm I was unsure if a 2 week blast would be of any benifit, might just use the extra time to blast a bit of cardio and get out and about then.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think by the time you had got into it, and worked out the weights for the new exercises you'll be back off it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah probably right mate.

aad123 sorry mate just noticed your post there, must have posted the same time as I did and I never seen it. I'm limited on leg exercises I can do because I am training at home, leg curls and leg extensions are pretty much out with what I have available.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning bud...you given the switch up much thought ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

To be honest no I haven't given it any more thought mate. Trying to work out the intermitant fasting that faultline was doing fried my head last night and today was a total disaster in work so just sat down to chill for a bit then going to go train. Think I will just stick to what I am doing just now and concentrate on getting into treble figures with squat and deads. My brother is getting me 2x20kg olympic discs for my birthday in a few weeks so thats incentive to get my weight up heavy enough to need them.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

After all that working out of IF I've been talking to Dutch Scott today (on here) and he thinks IF is terrible!

So I'll see how it goes, will stick with it for now, any signs of muscle/strength loss I'll bin it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

After all that! lol Gotta be honest I know nothing about it and haven't read into it at all but I'm not keen on the sound of it. I have read too much about overweight people starving themselves to get thin then when they do eat the body has gone into starvation mode and stores the food as fat. Although how much truth is in that I don't know because it's just what I have picked up from various articles.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> After all that working out of IF I've been talking to Dutch Scott today (on here) and he thinks IF is terrible!
> 
> So I'll see how it goes, will stick with it for now, any signs of muscle/strength loss I'll bin it


It's probably a balanced argument to be fair mate...

Each to their own.

So does this make you part alpha now


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> So does this make you part alpha now


No I haven't paid for that privilege


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> No I haven't paid for that privilege


Saves getting a slap round the back of the head too 

All joking aside the guy certainly talks the talk and comes across knowing his trade.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

decided to just give myself a bit of a beasting tonight since I have a free day tomorrow

overhead press

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 45kg

1x5 47.5kg

1x5 50kg

1x1 52.5kg oops!

2x5 45kg

Managed to keep good form on all of these so the couple of weeks with the dropped weight seems to have worked out well.

deadlift

1x5 45kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 90kg

2x5 102.5kg could have gone more with these but thats all the weight I own so more weights required!

Off for a shower then a decent munch, quite happy with that wee session tonight. Bring on the pain over the next couple of days.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicely beasted.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice session with some strong lifts.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

clearly your diet is working for you as you are progressing VERY well!

like those OHPs fella..it's not much lower than your bench, am i right?

how are you finding the deadlifts after ohps as well i think i would be destroyed as both are done standing and take a LOT out of your core?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys felt really good after tonight's session. Overhead presses were standing picking bar up from the floor. Felt minced after them but still felt strong on deads and felt like it could have lifted more for the 2 final sets. Not much tho, I recon I could have squeezed another 10-15kg out of it tops but didn't have the weight available to try. Going to eat like a fat guy tomorrow and see what happens on Wednesday because I'm going to try the same again. Diggy my bench is 62.5kg for 5 sets just now so 10kg behind but not for the same number of sets.

Happy that I lifted that with good form on overhead press though because last time I lifted that my form wasn't great. Let's see what the rest of the week brings. Decided to follow the stronglifts routine loosely but just try kill myself every workout and eat like a fat banger whilst I'm off and see what happens.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh forgot to add my mates Mrs gave me a good boost tonight. Was over at theirs for the first time in ages and she said my shoulders have filled out a lot. Never even prompted it too. Stood up to go to the toilet and she was like wtf! So something seems to be working


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

crazy man lol. you're pressing more than me but i'm nearly benching 80kg! strong OHP mate :thumbup1:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't realise that was a decent weight I was pressing. I was pretty down on myself with presses because I thought it was a girly weight I was lifting. Must be watching too much strongman stuff on the telly! lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My OHP has always been roughly half my bench weight. I'm not sure if this is the same for everyone but I find they both increase proportionally. So if I bench 80kg I would expect to OHP 40kg. Also my deadlift is always around 20kg more than my squat.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I see, so I should actually be quite happy with the weight I am overhead pressing then. Just need to get the bench weight up now.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I see, so I should actually be quite happy with the weight I am overhead pressing then. Just need to get the bench weight up now.


should be happy that you're progressing FULL STOP! thats what matters 

you think arnie started out massive? progression progression progression man!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there mister ..........nothing wrong with girlie weights.....humph.....hee hee...I lift em every day...:laugh:

You're doing really well, and the fact you got a compliment is good. You see yourself every day so prolly don't see the change but those who only see you now and again will see it....so good for you! Keep going...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that's true Diglt, progress is progress no matter how small.

Thanks Flubs  The only difference I see in myself is when my jeans get too tight round my thighs and bum and I start to panic in case I am getting fat lol but as you say folk that don't see me as often will notice any changes more. Had to give her a compliment back and ask if she has lost weight since I know she is on a diet just now lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As otheres have said this game is all about chipping away little by little. We see our bodies everyday and dont see any changes, this is why I take regular photos to chart progress.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep agree with all above, al , is it time for some pics?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning all... Nothing beats a dollop if peer pressure to get the motivation going!

Aad123 has turned into David bailey, faultline as we all know is a champion of people "getting their bodies out" so the way things stand you may not get away with this one mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning lads. It's looking more and more like I'm going to have to get my wee hairy man boobs out doesn't it lol.

Just weighed myself for the first time in a couple of weeks and I'm 12st 9lbs now so there is weight going back on after the loss over Christmas and new year with all the hours I was doing and not eating properly.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning lads. It's looking more and more like I'm going to have to get my wee hairy man boobs out doesn't it lol.
> 
> Just weighed myself for the first time in a couple of weeks and I'm 12st 9lbs now so there is weight going back on after the loss over Christmas and new year with all the hours I was doing and not eating properly.


Always handy when bulking


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to be doing a cheeky wee mid day session today, had a 10 hour sleep last night and got up feeling sporty fresh. Had a munch so just waiting on that settling in my belly then I'm going for it.

Todays plan is squat, bench and rows and instead of doing 5 sets of the same weight I'm just going to do 5 reps and keep upping the weight till I can't lift anymore and see where I get to. Give myself a little beasting since I'm on holiday and got nowt else to do.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

squat

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

1x1 95kg then bailled, that was my limit!

Bench

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 65kg

1x4 67.5 kg last rep was a major fight to get up!

2x5 60kg

1x3 60kg burnt out now

bent over row

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 65kg last 2 were not pretty

2x5 50kg

and I'm spent! lol Time to go eat like a fat guy again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> squat
> 
> 1x10 bar
> 
> ...


Haha animal!!

Nice lifts buddy.

1:1 ratio for bench and rows looks strong.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

agree i like the ratio too. will set that as a goal for the next coming weeks!

eat eat eat


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> agree i like the ratio too. will set that as a goal for the next coming weeks!
> 
> eat eat eat


Not exactly far off too yourself mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> squat
> 
> 1x10 bar
> 
> ...


I like the idea of going up in sets of 5. I may well give it a whirl tomorrow on my push day, only diff will be I will go for sets of 8 not 5. Something a little different to shock the system and keep the muscles guessing.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

1:1 ratio? What that mean?

aad123 changing things up was the plan for this week, been getting bored with the routine so thought I would go for it a bit this week for a wee change.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A change is always good as our bodies soon get used to doing the same exercises in the same order at the same reps. This is why for now I'm just training by feel. It's not quite as structured but I'm enjoying it for now, I find as soon as iv finished in the gym I'm looking forward to my next session.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good workout mate, you will be in your element if you ever change to a bb style routine


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, nice routine there..I like to change stuff now and again, keeps things interesting and fresh...have a good day.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Not exactly far off too yourself mate.


i'll be doing 77 bench tomorrow, only pressing 45 come monday. if the bench keeps going up i'm ****ed for getting the ratio 1:1 lol but it looks good! i think once the technique is solid i can add more weight - hopefully


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> 1:1 ratio? What that mean?
> 
> aad123 changing things up was the plan for this week, been getting bored with the routine so thought I would go for it a bit this week for a wee change.


1:1 ratio as in 60kg bench - 60kg ohp the ratio is 1:1

i gotta say lads, if it aint broke don't fix it!

stick with thats working as consistency and progression is key


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i'll be doing 77 bench tomorrow, only pressing 45 come monday. if the bench keeps going up i'm ****ed for getting the ratio 1:1 lol but it looks good! i think once the technique is solid i can add more weight - hopefully


Sorry mate I got it into my head your press was higher :blink:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Sorry mate I got it into my head your press was higher :blink:


i got 60 up before but that was seated, these are now done standing so totally a different exercise!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good workout mate, you will be in your element if you ever change to a bb style routine


I'm still learning training routines, what is a bb style routine like? Is that pyramid weight and going to failure?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning, nice routine there..I like to change stuff now and again, keeps things interesting and fresh...have a good day.


Morning Flubs, Been on the same routine since the start of november when I started training again. Although the weight has been going up steadily and I dropped squats on 1 workout in favour of more sets of deadlifts I was getting bored, just felt I wanted to go all out and lift till I can't lift any more just to see what I can lift more than anything else.

Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> 1:1 ratio as in 60kg bench - 60kg ohp the ratio is 1:1
> 
> i gotta say lads, if it aint broke don't fix it!
> 
> stick with thats working as consistency and progression is key


Morning mate, I had never heard of the 1:1 ratio before. Learned something new.

You think I should stick to the SL routine? Just fancied a wee blast at beasting myself whilst I'm off and not doing much else other than train.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Haha animal!!
> 
> Nice lifts buddy.
> 
> 1:1 ratio for bench and rows looks strong.


Cheers mate  Must admit the noises I was making on some of the lifts I probably sounded like a distressed animal! lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont know anyone who benches and ohp the same weight. I dont for sure. Mine is roughly 2:1 with bench being the stronger.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I must be weird then! It might be from my old job, used to be master technician for nissan so spent 12 years of my life lifting gearboxes out of 4x4's from above head height and wiggling them back in that could take ages sometimes. So shoulders have ended up stronger as a result.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You sure it's not purely the fact you could squeeze more out the

Bench.

How's your set up on that? Form wise?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure I could have got anymore out of bench yesterday, was pretty well maxed out I recon.

Form wise I am pulling the shoulder blades together, slow on the way down till I touch my chest then blast back up. I have my hands wider than shoulder width.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate in not surprised you were cooked.

Was just asking out of curiosity, I'm sure you've done your home work and what not.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah got DOMS in my chest today for the first time since I started back training. Feels good!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning mate, I had never heard of the 1:1 ratio before. Learned something new.
> 
> You think I should stick to the SL routine? Just fancied a wee blast at beasting myself whilst I'm off and not doing much else other than train.


the 1:1: ratio is just simple math not by weight lifting standards at all, it was just an observation

off work i take it?

best advice is STICK WITH WHATS WORKING. so yes still with S/L...chopping and changing isn't good tbh. it's good when you have reaped the benefits from a good routine, but not inetween whilst you're still making good GOOD gains :thumbup1: keep plugging away, chop and change your diet...marinades, spices, meats, recipees....everything mate. keep reading up on nutrition! it's key in this sport


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The fact your OHP is so strong in comparison I think there is still plenty in ya given time


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not feeling it at all today, stayed at the gf's last night and had a really bad night's sleep. Sleeping next to her was like lying beside a bonfire, kept waking up sweating heavily. That and the cardio last night and fasted cardio this morning :whistling: I'm not feeling at my strongest just now. Even fell asleep on the couch earlier. Drank loads of water and had a decent munch but still feeling really weak just now.

today's poor effort

overhead press

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x2 60kg hit a brick wall and had to admit defeat

4x5 45kg was really slow on these up and down, burned like hell and the last couple in the last set were felt.

Deadlift

1x5 45kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

Called it a day at that. Having to blow my nose between every set and throat feels like sandpaper. Now come to the conclusion that I am coming down with a cold. Nightmare!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats no cold its Man Flu.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

them OHPs :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Digit knows of something from boots that can help you :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope it's not man flu, could be doing without that. Feeling like death just now, ended up with a headache with sniffing and blowing my nose constantly.

Would that be the manthefvckup medicine Diglt would be reccomending Jim? lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Hope it's not man flu, could be doing without that. Feeling like death just now, ended up with a headache with sniffing and blowing my nose constantly.
> 
> Would that be the manthefvckup medicine Diglt would be reccomending Jim? lol


it would lol. i just got it in me head after @Monkey skeleton said it

thought to myself "you're a man, ****ing act like it" and it helped...more psychological than anything i found


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Being sensible a sweat out may help man...

Failing that rest and recoup...

You got a couple of days now so make the most of it and get that GF of yours on nursing duties


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A relapse, that's what I had after I was Ill buy it only lasted a couple of days, hopefully you'll be ok again soon.

Resting up over the weekend?

2000-3000mg vit c a day, 1000mg paracetamol every 4 hours should sort u out along with that dose of mtfu


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ someone else has been to boots


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there a junior version of MTFU as my little fella is sick again. He has pin pointed the problem though, in his words " iv swollowed a bug and every time the bug talks it makes me cough" such wisdom at such a young age.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Am I the only one that hasn't copped something so far???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Is there a junior version of MTFU as my little fella is sick again. He has pin pointed the problem though, in his words " iv swollowed a bug and every time the bug talks it makes me cough" such wisdom at such a young age.


From the mouth of babes


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning gents, Tried the MTFU approach and it seems to be working so far. Even though the gf dragged me around town last night in artic temps and wind that would cut you in 2 for dinner. Redeemed herself by paying for dinner which was nice, then back to hers for an early night :rolleye:

woke up drenched in sweat in the middle of the night again (glad it's her bedsheets I'm making a mess of!) then woke up with a mouth like ghandis flip flop and bunged up full of snot. nice.

She has now buggered off to Edinburgh and left me to suffer on my own so curled up on the couch watching repeats of top ger with the heating cranked up. Not moving for the rest of the day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning gents, Tried the MTFU approach and it seems to be working so far. Even though the gf dragged me around town last night in artic temps and wind that would cut you in 2 for dinner. Redeemed herself by paying for dinner which was nice, then back to hers for an early night :rolleye:
> 
> woke up drenched in sweat in the middle of the night again (glad it's her bedsheets I'm making a mess of!) then woke up with a mouth like ghandis flip flop and bunged up full of snot. nice.
> 
> She has now buggered off to Edinburgh and left me to suffer on my own so curled up on the couch watching repeats of top ger with the heating cranked up. Not moving for the rest of the day.


All in all not a bad approach to the situation 

Hope you feel better mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Forced down a bulking shake and a tin of tuna with noodles and petis pois. Feeling a little better for it now. Think I'll be lazy on the couch for another hour or so then attack the day. Was supposed to be going out a run up the hills on the bike with my mate this morning but was -2 and mega icy so thought better of it. Felt bad enough without coming off the bike on ice and breaking something. That would hinder training a bit.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Forced down a bulking shake and a tin of tuna with noodles and petis pois. Feeling a little better for it now. Think I'll be lazy on the couch for another hour or so then attack the day. Was supposed to be going out a run up the hills on the bike with my mate this morning but was -2 and mega icy so thought better of it. Felt bad enough without coming off the bike on ice and breaking something. That would hinder training a bit.


Fair play you've made a start on the day ...soon be running on full furnace mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning mate. You feeling up to training later?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning mate, just munched my way through half a pig so once that settles I'm on it.

Stayed at the gf's last night went into town and watched The Impossible in the cinema and since she lives a 15min walk from the cinema thought it be rude not to stay at her gaff. Downside was the only parking at her flat is on a pay meter so had to get up and away for 8 this morning before the parking charges kicked in, plus she was working this morning as well.

So up early on a Monday off, went to Asda on the way home and done my mega food shop. Got home and had 4 massive thick pork link sausages, 4 rashers of bacon and 4 eggs washed down with a bulking shake. I'll give that an hour to get down then it's squat, bench and bent over rows today.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Still not trained yet, been in domestic godess mode al day today. Just finished prepping a massive pot of home made soup. 1kg bag of mixed root vegetables for £1 blitzed up in the blender and in a big massive pot with some stock cubes and some water jobs a goodun. smells awesome already and it's only been on the hob for 5 min.

Training update will come soon.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Still not trained yet, been in domestic godess mode al day today. Just finished prepping a massive pot of home made soup. 1kg bag of mixed root vegetables for £1 blitzed up in the blender and in a big massive pot with some stock cubes and some water jobs a goodun. smells awesome already and it's only been on the hob for 5 min.
> 
> *Training update will come soon.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> It will? :whistling: come on domestic goddess, stop enjoying your life and get some evil iron chucking around done...  ....I think if I had eaten your brekkie I would have had to wait a whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooole day before being able to train...if I was lucky...hahaha


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> It will? :whistling: come on domestic goddess, stop enjoying your life and get some evil iron chucking around done...  ....I think if I had eaten your brekkie I would have had to wait a whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooole day before being able to train...if I was lucky...hahaha


Evening Flubs, truth be told I nearly had to go for a lie down after the brekkie lol.

Been even more of a domestic goddess since my last post, made loads more food for dinners. Got some in containers in the fridge for the rest of the week and some in the freezer for next week so in theory I will only need to make lunches and evening snacks for the rest of the week.

Just had dinner so will have an update coming soon promise!

P.S. the home made veggie soup is orsum, had 2 bowls of it already! heehee


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good grief...I'm re-naming you Hollow Legs Hal......:laugh:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

lol wouldn't be the first time I have been called hollow legs!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So then boysey, once you have finished cooking up a storm and pretty much devouring the weeks pre cooks are we lifting anything heavy?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to cook up a big pan of veg soup with pearl barley and than cook my normal chicken, lamp or beef and add it to the soup for a little variety. It was really nice and warming in the cold winter months and as you say you can cook a few weeks worth in one go and freeze it. I may well be soup making this weekend.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Right after all my shopping and cooking like a girl all day I have finally got some training done tonight

squat

1x10 bar

1x5 50kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 95kg PB!!! these were fookin hard but got them all squeezed out with good form. Needed a 5 second breather between reps 4 and 5 tho.

1x2 97.5kg another PB but not for 5 reps. Getting closed to the 3 digit squat now.

Bench

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg PB!!! on a roll tonight I think that is the most I have benched ever

1x1 75kg and reracked pretty sharpish, wasn't a good plan!

1x4 65kg

1x3 65kg

Bent over row

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

3x5 55kg

felt really weak on bent over rows tonight but don't know if that's down to the 2 pb's that came before it that has puffed me out by the time I got to them. Happy enough with that workout though. Time for some more food!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I used to cook up a big pan of veg soup with pearl barley and than cook my normal chicken, lamp or beef and add it to the soup for a little variety. It was really nice and warming in the cold winter months and as you say you can cook a few weeks worth in one go and freeze it. I may well be soup making this weekend.


I love a home made pot of soup, I'm guilty of continually adding things to it as I go in and out the kitchen. Find it hard to leave it made and just eat it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice workout pal. With PBs on squat and bench I wouldn't be worried about the rows. As you said you more than likely used all your effort on the PBs so it left you a little flat. Just be happy with your lifts as you are doing extremely well.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice workout pal. With PBs on squat and bench I wouldn't be worried about the rows. As you said you more than likely used all your effort on the PBs so it left you a little flat. Just be happy with your lifts as you are doing extremely well.


Cheers bud, I'm quite happy with the little shake up in the routine I am doing whilst I'm off on holiday. I was getting a little stale on the 5x5 routine and although I was making progress I didn't feel like I was getting a decent workout. Will go back to the way I was training when I start back work on Monday next week.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

great job man we all making progress lately 

after that 97kg squat and 75kg bench (no doubt they were >90% effort) i'm sure the BORs felt tough...dont blame ya lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate, not sure if I should try get more reps out of the 97.5kg squat or try 100kg on Friday when I'm squatting next.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hiya AAlan - Finally found you and subbed. As you were hollow legs x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Lee Maggs said:


> Not sure if you've seen this video but think it will help a lot. It opened my eyes a lot


That was interesting viewing mate, think I'll watch it again with a notepad to hand to take some info down. I like his thoughts on staying lean and healthy all year round for the massive guys.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya AAlan - Finally found you and subbed. As you were hollow legs x


Morning Jo  just about to go eat a repeat of yesterday's brekkie yum yum.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work yesterday mate...

Great to see more pb's stacking up!!

Seeing as you have recent company I will keep things sensible

:thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate, quite chuffed with the PB's last night. The holy grail of the 100kg squat is getting closer. But it won't count untill I can get a set of 5 out of it.

And yeah keep it clean James, ladies present :tongue:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Lee Maggs said:


> He also said about doing more reps instead of doing to much weight as you'll only be training your joints not muscle & doing a few more reps will increase the pump due to more blood into the muscle meaning more growth.
> 
> Like the idea of skinny guys doing a bit of cardio to increase the appetite so u can eat more


Yeah I had always thought of cardio of being the devil for a skinny guy trying to put on weight. Just goes to show that things don't always work the way you think they would.

Also too the point on board about the weight/rep range. That makes a lot of sense, suppose it's about finding a balance. It's now making me wonder if I should increase the rep range for legs instead of the weight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Will be having a shufty over this fabled vid later matey..

Little advice get some sturdy under crackers for that 3 digit squat 

Things felt a bit vulnerable for me last time if you catch my drift...

I'm trying to keep is as clean as poss here.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Lee Maggs said:


> Exactly what I thought, its got me thinking loads. Think he said for upper body do 10 - 15 reps and lower body 15 -20 reps. Might be wrong tho, will have to watch the video again


I think the numbers were slightly lower but don't think you are far off, too much to take in at once so I'm going to dig out a notepad and watch it again taking notes. The no carbs first thing in the morning shocked me and is something I am doing wrong according to his advice. I pretty much load up on carbs when I get up with porridge and a bulking shake so that could be something worth trying differently for me.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Will be having a shufty over this fabled vid later matey..
> 
> Little advice get some sturdy under crackers for that 3 digit squat
> 
> ...


That's why you should always go for a pre squat dump mate :wink:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh and Jim the video is pretty good viewing, it's a Q&A session and raises a lot of good points and has also made me think about a lot of different things I could possibly change with diet and way of training.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's why you should always go for a pre squat dump mate :wink:


Wrong end of the stick mate...I'm on about good old [email protected] strain....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah I see, did you not lift the 100kg squat towards the end of your 6 weeks of hell though? I haven't got that problem just now so hopefully should be ok with that side of the squat :laugh:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

none at all mate, was planning on getting the mountain bike out whilst I have been off on holiday but the ice and snow has kinda killed that plan off. I train at home so don't have access to gym cardio equipment and running is out because of a couple of old injuries that flare up so basically getting out on the bike is my only cardio.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Ah I see, did you not lift the 100kg squat towards the end of your 6 weeks of hell though? I haven't got that problem just now so hopefully should be ok with that side of the squat :laugh:


Haha fair comment....

[email protected]


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

B*gger apologies for the language, wait....

Bleeding Londoners, can't take em anywhere huh 

Any who I thought you had the cardio fully covered however digging out the old ride sounds like a good idea (no pun intended)


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> none at all mate, was planning on getting the mountain bike out whilst I have been off on holiday but the ice and snow has kinda killed that plan off. I train at home so don't have access to gym cardio equipment and running is out because of a couple of old injuries that flare up so basically getting out on the bike is my only cardio.


you can buy those stands that you can just cycle in home i think?

or get a rowing machine/treadmill in the house if you can afford it?

good thing about fitness equipment is people spend top dolla on brand spanking new stuff then use it twice and sell it on 6 months later cheap as chips  ebay, local newspapers etc sorted for anything weights/fitness related really


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

lol Jim need a more regular and measurable form of cardio.

Space is an issue for me Diglt, trying to figure out what I could fit into the gym room I have.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> lol Jim need a more regular and measurable form of cardio.
> 
> Space is an issue for me Diglt, trying to figure out what I could fit into the gym room I have.


Get the back jacks going on that mudder of yours mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Had been looking at them, you know if they are any good?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Had been looking at them, you know if they are any good?


Long as you don't try and set a land speed record mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think I would need to get another tyre to use on one of them if I got one, got a proper knobbly mud tyre on my bike so might be a bit noisey and bumpy on that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll have a watch of that vid tonight, wad there no training today al or did I miss it somewhere?

I picked up a rowing machine off eBay last year for £30, was in great nick too till I left it outside all winter, but a bit of wd40 and it'll be good to go if I ever decide to start cardio!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'll have a watch of that vid tonight, wad there no training today al or did I miss it somewhere?
> 
> I picked up a rowing machine off eBay last year for £30, was in great nick too till I left it outside all winter, but a bit of wd40 and it'll be good to go if I ever decide to start cardio!


Trained Monday night rest day today. Post no 545 was the training update mate. Managed to squeeze out a couple of PB's which was nice.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I get confused what day it is with changing from days to nights all The time!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...just swooshing through...have a good 'un..


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'll have a watch of that vid tonight, wad there no training today al or did I miss it somewhere?
> 
> I picked up a rowing machine off eBay last year for £30, was in great nick too till I left it outside all winter, but a bit of wd40 and it'll be good to go if I ever decide to start cardio!


thats a steal at 30 quid mate i would love a rowing machine for home if i had a place to put it! rows train your grip & upper body more, posterior chain of muscles. beats treadmill/bike any day IMO :thumbup1:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Afternoon everyone, getting myself read for some more PB's hopefully. My brother got me 2x 20kg olympic weight plates for my birthday and they turned up yesterday in good timing for deadlift day today. (even though it's not my birthday till next month!)

Been lifting every weight I own that fits on my olympic bar for a few workouts on deadlifts (102.5kg) so be interesting to see if I can up that by much when I lift later on


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Afternoon everyone, getting myself read for some more PB's hopefully. My brother got me 2x 20kg olympic weight plates for my birthday and they turned up yesterday in good timing for deadlift day today. (even though it's not my birthday till next month!)
> 
> Been lifting every weight I own that fits on my olympic bar for a few workouts on deadlifts (102.5kg) so be interesting to see if I can up that by much when I lift later on


nice..nice...you gonna go for a 1rm or what you aiming for mate?

i was meant to be lifting 135 today


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to keep doing what I have been doing the last couple of weeks and just keep building up till I can't finish a set of 5. I will be happy if I pull 110kg anything above that will be a bonus.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm going to keep doing what I have been doing the last couple of weeks and just keep building up till I can't finish a set of 5. I will be happy if I pull 110kg anything above that will be a bonus.


if you're getting 102.5 for reps 110 will be breeze mate, you'll surprise yourself with deadlifting :thumbup1:

such a great exercise. im so jealous lol

what time you training at mate?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> if you're getting 102.5 for reps 110 will be breeze mate, you'll surprise yourself with deadlifting :thumbup1:
> 
> such a great exercise. im so jealous lol
> 
> what time you training at mate?


Hopefully, see what happens.

I'm off on holiday just now so basically just training when I feel ready and have had enough grub down my neck so will probably be later on tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You will pis* it mate... :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Eaten like a fat guy again today triceps still felt a little sore from chest day on Monday so wasn't expecting great things from shoulders today. Just finished the workout, heres how it went.

Overhead press

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg These were harder than they should have been

52.5kg attempted, got it up halfway and had to abandon. Arms are dead.

3x5 45kg even these were harder than they should have been.

Deadlifts

1x10 45kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 110kg PB!!!!! WOOHOOO!!

1x5 120kg PB and 1.5x bodyweight! RAAAARRRR lol

grip was gone after that set, was fighting to keep hold of the bar in my fingertips on the last rep so called it a night at that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great PB mate, deadlifts progress rapidly as your core strenghtens and form falls into place, and in the weeks to come you can expect more PBS!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate, I honestly felt I could have attempted 125 maybe 130kg. still felt like I had plenty left in the tank just the grip wasn't there as I said.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work mate...falling into place quite nicely


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers mate, I honestly felt I could have attempted 125 maybe 130kg. still felt like I had plenty left in the tank just the grip wasn't there as I said.


Did you play with the alternated grip mate??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Did you play with the alternated grip mate??


I prefer to stick with double overhand mate, was advised by a chiropractor not to use alternating grip as it puts your alignment out slightly. Was using straps double overhand.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Yeah I had always thought of cardio of being the devil for a skinny guy trying to put on weight. Just goes to show that things don't always work the way you think they would.
> 
> Also too the point on board about the weight/rep range. That makes a lot of sense, suppose it's about finding a balance. It's now making me wonder if I should increase the rep range for legs instead of the weight.


I do my first exercise for legs, which is normally squats fairly heavy in the 3 to 6 rep range. Then on my next exercise I go for more reps in the 8 to 12 range then on my final exercise I increase the reps again going for the 12 to 15 rep range. This way I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I prefer to stick with double overhand mate, was advised by a chiropractor not to use alternating grip as it puts your alignment out slightly. Was using straps double overhand.


Well it's obviously working for you...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I do my first exercise for legs, which is normally squats fairly heavy in the 3 to 6 rep range. Then on my next exercise I go for more reps in the 8 to 12 range then on my final exercise I increase the reps again going for the 12 to 15 rep range. This way I get the best of both worlds.


Going by the size of your legs it's obviously working!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Well it's obviously working for you...


Seems to be so far mate. Still could be doing with strengthening the grip though, thinking lighter weight for more reps might help with that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Seems to be so far mate. Still could be doing with strengthening the grip though, thinking lighter weight for more reps might help with that.


Focus on the static hold at the top of the lift bud...few extra seconds, soon get used to the grip.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you say u used straps?

If so there shouldn't be a problem with grip if they are tight enough


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Never thought of that Jim, overlooking the obvious!

They are not normal straps that wrap around the bar faultline, they are hooks that strap to your wrist and cup the bar so you still need to grip with your hand to stop the bar from falling. Cant rely totally on the hooks.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

1x5 110kg PB!!!!! WOOHOOO!!

1x5 120kg PB and 1.5x bodyweight! RAAAARRRR lol

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....whoop whoop!!! :bounce: :bounce:

you da man .....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh right, get some proper straps, you can really isolate areas with these


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah could be doing with decent straps if I'm honest, as well as strengthening up the weedy grip.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> 1x5 110kg PB!!!!! WOOHOOO!!
> 
> 1x5 120kg PB and 1.5x bodyweight! RAAAARRRR lol
> 
> ...


Evening flubs, thank you


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would get some straps pal. Dont worry about your grip as you are training your back not your grip. Last week when doing SLDL I could only do 3 reps with 90kg because my grip went. I popped on a set of straps and banged out 5 fairly easy reps with 100kg. I could never grip the weights I lift without straps, Im not saying the weights are huge but my back strength if far higher than my grip could handle.

Also very well done on the 1.5X bodyweight, thats some lifting. I may have to start doing full deadlifts again as Iv been doing SLDL to target my hamstrings and lower back more.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I think straps are probably the way forward, was only using the hook things because I got them for a christmas present so would feel bad not using them. But if it's holding back my training then it's gotta go.

Thanks, was well chuffed with the 1.5x bodyweight lift. I said earlier that I would be happy with 110kg and when they went up easy I thought I'm having some of the 120kg!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Also on the 110kg and 120kg lifts is the first time I have really felt the glutes coming into the deadlift, is that right? Is it only now because the weight is getting big I am feeling it or am I lifting wrong if I'm feeling it there?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Also on the 110kg and 120kg lifts is the first time I have really felt the glutes coming into the deadlift, is that right? Is it only now because the weight is getting big I am feeling it or am I lifting wrong if I'm feeling it there?


first of all, i must have missed it, but ****ing good lifting mate what'd i tell ya! surprise yourself with deads :thumbup1:

reason your glutes may come into play only now is now that EXTA weight has been added, EXTRA muscles are nowneeded in order to get that bar up. new muescles that weren't needed in the past have just been used

hope that helps  as always im open to being proven wrong, its just my thoughts!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Also on the 110kg and 120kg lifts is the first time I have really felt the glutes coming into the deadlift, is that right? Is it only now because the weight is getting big I am feeling it or am I lifting wrong if I'm feeling it there?


IMO this just means your doing them right


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers lads that's what I thought, more weight more muscles needed to lift it. Just wanted to make sure though in case I was making a schoolboy error.

Feeling it in my lower back and butt this morning.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

those muscles will have been involved anyway, it's just that more motor units/fibres are being recruited which then makes it more noticeable. It's good things are moving in the right direction, may be worthwhile doing some grip work rather than just relying on straps tho


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

only thing i'd add is, you may be turning it into a SLDL slightly, which will certainly target glutes and hams more


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks mate 

Grip work is getting focused on now, don't know if you noticed but I asked about ways of improving it a few posts back. I like to try do things as unassisted as possible so everything is getting stronger proportionally, no belts or straps as long as I can go without them and as much standing up as I can rather than sitting on a bench.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Must have missed it, just do plate holds, nothing fancy, 20kg or 25kg plate in each hand for as long as possible x 3. Will take some time but well worth the effort


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> only thing i'd add is, you may be turning it into a SLDL slightly, which will certainly target glutes and hams more


Knees were definitely bent at the bottom of the lift, although you could be right in that I might have been pulling it differently with the heavier weight.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Must have missed it, just do plate holds, nothing fancy, 20kg or 25kg plate in each hand for as long as possible x 3. Will take some time but well worth the effort


I'm open to trying anything. Jim had suggested pausing for a couple of seconds at the top of each lift on deadlifts to help with grip which sounds simple and effective.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm open to trying anything. Jim had suggested pausing for a couple of seconds at the top of each lift on deadlifts to help with grip which sounds simple and effective.


yep in effect the same thing, only it will impact on how many reps you do on DL, which I don't think will be a positive


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's true, recon it would be worth it in the long run though. Short term loss for long term gain.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wotcha AAlan..hope today is being good to ya....happy Thursday chappie...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yep in effect the same thing, only it will impact on how many reps you do on DL, which I don't think will be a positive


Purely suggested as your contemplating a Deload for a bit..although I agree with mark regarding the plate grips...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning  how is everyone today?

I spent all day yesterday running about a swing park after my nearly 3 year old nephew again, an man that wee guy is hard to burn out! Uncle Alan was in a crumpled heap on the couch by 5pm and he was still raring to go!

Late night last night and woke up stupidly early this morning so I'm not feeling very sporty just now. Going to feed feed feed then see how training goes this afternoon. Going out for a second attempt at getting hiking boots as I'm getting dragged along on a 12-13 mile walk by the gf tomorrow morning and possibly a longer one up a mountain somewhere on Sunday. Why do I sign myself up for these things? lol Ah well at least it's a start on the cardio.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

I love playing with my nephews and nieces, but they are like animals - they do not have an off button - so it is equally lovely to hand them back and go for a lie down.

Not really in a position to give advice, but the trainers that I work with always suggest holding lifts or squats for a couple of seconds in order to ensure maximum effort (as per Jims advice). There - I shall shut up as I know diddly squat...Happy boot shopping, now if you were going for shoes, I could be persuaded to come with you.... :whistling:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> I love playing with my nephews and nieces, but they are like animals - they do not have an off button - so it is equally lovely to hand them back and go for a lie down.
> 
> Not really in a position to give advice, but the trainers that I work with always suggest holding lifts or squats for a couple of seconds in order to ensure maximum effort (as per Jims advice). There - I shall shut up as I know diddly squat...Happy boot shopping, now if you were going for shoes, I could be persuaded to come with you.... :whistling:


Nephew's and nieces are great fun but as you say it's nice to be able to hand them back to their parents at the end of playtime. Just as my nephew started to slow down a bit my neice (8 months old) kicked into life and had a mad couple of hours just to totally wipe me out! lol

I'll give the holding lifts method a bash and see if I feel any difference.

Might take you a while to get here to come shopping with me, and I'm not sure I could cope with 2 women in shoe shops after the day I had yesterday. That might finish me off for good! Meeting my gf in town when she finishes work later because she is needing new boots as well (can't see me getting new footwear without wanting a pair herself) and I am thinking that it might be a long afternoon!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

You are soooooooo wise. Shoes for you = shoes for her - its the law x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Played this game before so I know better by now!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

today's session

squat

1x10 40kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 100kg PB!!! 3 figure squats finally!

1x1 105kg just wanted to see if I could lift it.

Bench

1x10 bar

1x10 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg

2x5 60kg

bent over row

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

2x5 55kg

done! Not too bad considering the lack of sleep I have had the last couple of days and feeling tired. Last session before I go back to work on monday so back to a normal routine of not bursting myself every workout again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's the duck well and truly broken mate. Great work !!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done on the squats that's a great landmark, onwards and upwards


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers guys, feeling a bit better now after a shower. Has woken me up a bit so now off to meet the other half in town to buy some boots then go eat some haggis yum!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers guys, feeling a bit better now after a shower. Has woken me up a bit so now off to meet the other half in town to buy some boots then go eat some haggis yum!


Will "neg" you later....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Will "neg" you later....


cnut! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> cnut! lol


Flash Cnut


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Apologies ladies.....but Al started it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice work on the squats pal. It's always good to pass a mile stone but your walk tomorrow could be a little uncomfortable with aching legs. It might do them good though to get the blood pumping.

I'm always up for shoe shopping with my wife, I must be odd as I quite enjoy it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Belated congrats on the squats mate, always nice hitting PBS, are you gonna continue stronglifts from your new weights or deload to how they were?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

cheers guys, don't know what way I'm going to go with lifting. Going to put some thought into it before Monday and see what I can come up with. I'm thinking deload and more reps on all exercises and adding a few extras in like calf raises and things like that.

The shoe shopping was actually strangely enjoyable, that caught me out a bit! lol not that I'm complaining. Got the gf sorted out with a nice new pair of hiking boots first, she is doing a mega challenge hike for charity in a few months that's 50 odd miles in 1 long blast so thought it best to make sure she had a decent pair to start breaking in just now. Got myself a nice shiney new pair as well that are no longer shiney and new looking.

Did the first 20k of the west highland way this morning, started at 10:00 and finished it at 13:50 so was quite pleased with that considering the snow and ice and it is mostly cross country. So that is the cardio for today done, the gf is going on another hike up a mountain tomorrow that is about 12-13k but I think I am going to give it a miss, legs are fine for it and fitness wise I am fine but don't think my feet will cope with that kind of abuse 2 day's in a row.

Off to soak in a nice warm bath to soothe my poor tootsies for a bit then a nice of nothing in front of me. Hope you are all having a nice weekend.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Maniac on so many levels right there mate...

I can forgive you walking 20k but enjoying shoe shopping ?!?

Glad you had a productive day tho, so decisions decisions....ok the purpose of this journal/journey was getting meat on dem der bones... How are the gains??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a few ways you can go with the routine, have a read around, google layne norton and watch his blogs, he is a natural bodybuilder, has some good info on training n diet.

Dunno if this link will work but you could start here: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Need-a-routine-Read-this-m1326.aspx

And this http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Routines-Routines-and-more-Routines-m854463.aspx


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I know I actually had to give myself a small talking too in the shop because I was enjoying it! lol

I weighed myself yesterday and I was 12st 13lbs so not a kick in the pants off of the 13st target I was aiming for. That means I am up about 10lbs or so since starting training. Don't know exactly because the scales I first weighed myself with were not reading properly. Only fat on me is on my stomach and the ol muffin roll love handles but it's nothing major. Haven't measured myself since I started so don't know what I have gained size wise. Trousers still fit my waist so haven't got majorly fat from when I started, my jeans are all much tighter feeling in the thigh now so recon they have got bigger and have been told I am bigger around the chest and shoulders so definately getting more meat on the bones. Arms haven't grown much if anything I recon but won't tell till I get the tape out.

I'm thinking keep the diet pretty much the way it is for now and see if I can maintain around the 13st mark and get the fat down a little then see how I feel from there but to be honest I feel like I still want to be bigger.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> There's a few ways you can go with the routine, have a read around, google layne norton and watch his blogs, he is a natural bodybuilder, has some good info on training n diet.
> 
> Dunno if this link will work but you could start here: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Need-a-routine-Read-this-m1326.aspx


Thanks for that mate, I'll have a mull over that tomorrow I think when I have a bit of time and my brain is switched back on properly.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

At the end of the day mate, continuing to eat big and lift heavy will build as you know but if you feel your done with the strong lifts the lower weight high rep isolation approach combined with heavy compounds on a split or ppl routine would be the ideal mix.... IMO.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> At the end of the day mate, continuing to eat big and lift heavy will build as you know but if you feel your done with the strong lifts the lower weight high rep isolation approach combined with heavy compounds on a split or ppl routine would be the ideal mix.... IMO.


Yeah I'm thinking keeping heavy with the deads but more reps and a weight that I can work on my grip with, might drop the weight on squats slightly and try for more reps and throw in a couple of other exercises to work some areas that I feel are not getting hit with stronglifts.

During that hike today it was very rough terrain, quite rocky with lots of loose ground and I kept going over on my ankles. So was thinking of doing some work to try strengthen the ankles as they have always been a weak point for me. Also thinking about doing some shrugs and something to hit the lats.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ullo there...I love hiking/walking...brilliant...well done, that's no mean feat 20k....noice one....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The upper/lower that simonthepieman recommends is good if you can work out 4x a week.

I changed it to 3x so u can still do that.

P.H.A.T (power hypertrophy adaptive training) looks good too, something I will look at in a couple months

Both these systems are power/strength and hypertrophy based


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks flubs, was actually easier than I thought it was going to be, couple of killer hills but was fine.

Cheers faultline that gives me more ideas to consider. Tomorrow is going to be a research day I think.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm having a change in training to, lower weights more reps. Not sure how it will work but sticking to the same thing for too long can allow the body to adapt.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm having a change in training to, lower weights more reps. Not sure how it will work but sticking to the same thing for too long can allow the body to adapt.


That's what I'm thinking, been doing stronglifts for 3 months now and was getting a little bored of it. Felt I wasn't gaining any size on it so that was partly my reason for having the 2 weeks going very heavy whilst I was off on holiday. Wanted to change things up a bit and give me a bit of interest back.

Going to try come up with a new routine of some sort today and recon lower weight and more reps is the way forward for the next routine.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We can make the change together and see how we get on. If you about to change thing a little Id advise you take some measurements to see how your body reacts, a kind of starting point.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a good point, I haven't measured myself since I first started in november so should really do it again to see what I have gained on stronglifts and see what happens from the change in training.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Aad seems to have the accurate measurements Sussed....if nothing else you lads have been giving me some ideas recently, more detailed journal for one...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just got the tape out there and measured myself for the first time since start of november when I started the journal. Pleasantly surprised and had confirmed a few things I already thought.

scales were wrong so not sure starting weight guess is just under 12st weight is now 12st 13 1/4lbs

previous stats

chest 40 inches

waist 32 inches

thighs 20 inches

biceps 13 inches

current stats

chest 42 inches +2

waist 34 inches +2

thighs 23 inches +3

biceps 14 inches +1

So pretty much confirmed what I felt

Thighs have grown most and I had a fair idea they had grown a fair bit since I ripped the thigh out of a pair of jeans last week.

Chest felt bigger in shirts and tshirts and tape has confirmed it.

Definatly knew that the waist had gone up, didn't think it had gone up quite so much though. Not happy at that but hey I'm bulking lol

Arms, didn't think I had gained anything on the arms so surprised at that and pleased there is a little progress happening.

So looks like I have made pretty decent gains from the stronglifts routine in the 11 weeks or so I have been on it. So million dollar question time, change or keep going with it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good progress, your the only one who can answer the routine question, you can obviously get more strength out of it if you continue but if your bored of it then that would be the killer for me, you have to enjoy working out IMO.

Therefore in your situation I would go to a mixed strength/size program.

I will wait for the next update to see what your decision is.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wish I could make those kind of gains in just 3 months. You've done amazingly well so far and I'm sure the measurements have given you a boost in confidence. After 3 months on the same routine I would change things around a little just to keep the interest going. If you change and are not happy you can always go back to what you were doing.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not much of an update tonight folks, last night and today haven't gone to plan.

Wanted to get the new routine sorted out for this week yesterday but the gf turned up at mine looking for dinner so that was last night wrote off. Then this morning I was going to sit down and figure it out before driving to this training course and the work phone went, had to go meet one of the technical guy's to update the works laptop to run the new software that is being used. 2 hours later and I was finally on my way later than planned.

Weather was terrible on the way down and it took nearly 7 hours to get here when it should only have taken 4 and a half, arrived at the hotel and the kitchen is on fire! AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!! I want my dinner!

Oh well off out to find somewhere to get a munch as I'm bloody starving now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You don't do things by halves, I will give you that one


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha nightmare mate! Have a nice cheat meal to cheer yourself up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You should have said, I'd have got the wife to do you a meal up and you could have popped round. How did you find the parking, it's normally a total nightmare apparently.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening everyone, have you missed me? lol

That's me just got home from work from 9:30 yesterday morning! Holiday is well and truly over and a fond memory now. Managed to find an indian junk food outlet for dinner last night so it was a bit of a blow out. Thanks for the kind offer aad123, ended up staying near melton mobury in the end and not Loughburgh as first thought so was a little bit away from you.

After a day learning about how to work safely at height and how to work safely in a hole then having 2 tests on the subjects (very handy things for a mechanic to be learning about btw) and a 6 hour drive home in mega winds my head is fried and I still haven't been able to consider thinking about the new routine. Think I am just going to have this week off and chill and just concentrate on getting back into the work routine and try sort the routine as and when I get time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't rush the new routine just for the sake of completing it. Take your time and consider everything before you decide on which route to take. There are a lot of good programs out there you just need to find one that fits your needs and training schedule. I liked the DC training style, fairly hard but simple enough.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah that's best mate, have a workout this week doing your 5x5 and spend some time looking through routines, what's the goal?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah you are both right, main goal is to get bigger really. Strength would be nice as well but for now bigger would make me happy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah you are both right, main goal is to get bigger really. Strength would be nice as well but for now bigger would make me happy.


So you adopting a higher weight lower rep range style of split or still undecided bud?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flipping heck man - I don't see your journal for a couple of days and there are tales of hikes, shoes (weird fetish's - that a lot of people on here have admitted to), courses down holes and curry junk - its all gone to pot I tells ya :lol:

Seriously though, you have done so well in the last few months, you are probably right to re-evalute and have a think about the long term results and what you need to make you happy. Looks like you have some top training advice too from @faultline and @jimmywst and @aad123 - :thumbup1: nice one.

x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> So you adopting a higher weight lower rep range style of split or still undecided bud?


I haven't a clue if I'm honest mate, I'm a bit confused what way to go with the next routine. I'm liking the look of the routine @aad123 is coming up with and thinking 4 training days. 2 days heavy with compounds and 2 days lighter with more reps on assistance work.

I would like to try training each body part more than once a week to see what happens as I have never done this before. Always been training everything once a week till I started doing stronglifts and doing legs 3 times a week has seen me gain more on my thighs than I ever have before so this has got me thinking about training everything more than once a week to see what results I get from it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Flipping heck man - I don't see your journal for a couple of days and there are tales of hikes, shoes (weird fetish's - that a lot of people on here have admitted to), courses down holes and curry junk - its all gone to pot I tells ya :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, you have done so well in the last few months, you are probably right to re-evalute and have a think about the long term results and what you need to make you happy. Looks like you have some top training advice too from @faultline and @jimmywst and @aad123 - :thumbup1: nice one.
> 
> x


Lol yeah it's all gone a bit wrong since friday hasn't it!

Thanks Jo, means a lot  I'm pleased with the progress I have made so far but just think I could change things up and make it a little better.

You're not wrong about the advice, the fellow natty's have been awesome ever since I have started this journal. Big thanks owed out to all of them :beer:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling the love in here today :wub:

Personally I would look at the compound lifts for each muscle group(s) and leave the isolation stuff for any parts of you that you feel are lagging behind.

If you work out the split days using the standard non assisting muscle groups then that's already a solid base, just a question of filling in the gaps with the exercises themselves.

If your accustomed to the 3 non consecutive day routine the last thing you want to do is overtrain, IMO hit a 4 day split and see how you go.

End of the fella you gotta just find what sits right with you.

Just my 2p in there.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Always lots of love in here mate :tongue:

I just feel that upper body is lacking on stronglifts, for as long as I have been doing it I have never felt I have worked my biceps. I have totally minced my triceps a few times when I was going all out the last couple of weeks but never felt it in the bi's. Also lats don't get hit or calves.

I think stronglifts has been a good routine to get me back into training and lifting heavy and I have been impressed with the gains I have got from it but now I have been gaining I'm noticing things that are staying the same.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's where the isolations come into play....I'm actually envious


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

envious of what mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> envious of what mate?


You lot all switching things up and playing basically lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ahh I see. It's hard work switching things up though. My head hurts from all the thinking I have had to do the last few days.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Al how many days a week can you workout?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Al how many days a week can you workout?


As many as needed mate. I can always train after work, it's only if I go to stay with the gf on a night I have been working that it gets tight for time but I can pretty much train whenever I want as I have no ties outside of work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Then I'd recommend you google "layne norton phat routine" it's 5x a week and has strength and hypertrophy, it's all layed out for you so no working out anything yourself.

In fact here's a link :

http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-feature-layne-norton-training-series-full-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If you don't know him, he is a natural bodybuilder so perfect for the likes of us, read his blogs too, great info


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks faultline, had been reading up a little about him after reading on your journal about him. Big boy and clever with it is the impression I got of him.

Day 1: Upper Body Power Day

•Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Assistance Pulling movement: Weighted Pull ups

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary Pulling movement: Rack chins

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Pressing Power Movement: Flat dumbbell presses

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Weighted dips

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Seated dumbbell shoulder presses

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary curling movement: Cambered bar curls

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary extension movement: Skull crushers

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 2: Lower Body Power Day

•Pressing Power Movement: Squats

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Hack Squats

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance extension movement: Leg extensions

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance pulling movement: Stiff legged deadlifts

3 sets of 5-8 reps

•Assistance pulling/curling movement: Glute ham raises or lying leg curls

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary calf movement: Standing calf raise

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary calf movement: Seated calf raise

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 3: Rest

Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy Day

•Pulling Power Exercise speed work: Bent over or Pendlay rows

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Rack chins

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Seated cable row

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Dumbbell rows or shrugs bracing upper body against an incline bench

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Close grip pulldowns

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Seated dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Upright rows

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables

3 sets of 12-20 reps

Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy Day

•Lower Body Power Exercise speed work: Squats

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hack squats

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Leg presses

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy extension movement: Leg extensions

3 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Romanian deadlifts

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy curling movement: Lying leg curls

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy curling movement: Seated leg curls

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy calf movement: Donkey calf raises

4 sets of 10-15 reps

•Hypertrophy calf movement: Seated calf raises

3 sets of 15-20 reps

Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy Day

•Pressing Power Exercise speed work: Flat dumbbell presses

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Incline dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hammer strength chest press

3 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy fly movement: Incline cable flyes

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Cambered bar preacher curls

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Dumbbell concentration curls

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Spider curls bracing upper body against an incline bench

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy extension exercise: Seated tricep extension with cambered bar

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable pressdowns with rope attachment

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable kickbacks

2 sets of 15-20 reps

Day 7: Rest

Thats the P.H.A.T. routine, only thing I would have a problem with is the pressdowns, cable kickbacks and close grip pull downs as I don't have cables. could I substitute the cable flies for dumbell flies?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No reason why not IMO.... As for the pull downs mash in another tri exercise?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes mate, as he explains in one of his blogs, don't stick religiously to something if you need to make a couple of changes, everybody is different, just sub out the things you can't do for things you can do.

If it says cable flyes just do DB flyes etc etc


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oooooohhhh cable flyes...I just love them.......afternoon.....just checking in on "ma crew innit"...hee hee....hope Wednesday is being kind to you....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm thinking for cable kick backs I could use a bumbell and get into the position on a bench like at the top of a dumbell row and straighten the arm would be a similar type exercise?

Pressdowns I'm thinking bent over db row bottom postion and pull arm straight back up would hit the lats in a similar way as well?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oooooohhhh cable flyes...I just love them.......afternoon.....just checking in on "ma crew innit"...hee hee....hope Wednesday is being kind to you....


Afternoon Flubs, wednesday is being very good to me so far. only worked 8 till 1 today and never got my first job till half 9 so didn't do much. Currently trying to get the new routine sorted out with the help of the guys.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Write a list of all the things you can't do and we will suggest replacements


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm thinking for cable kick backs I could use a bumbell and get into the position on a bench like at the top of a dumbell row and straighten the arm would be a similar type exercise?
> 
> Pressdowns I'm thinking bent over db row bottom postion and pull arm straight back up would hit the lats in a similar way as well?


The kickback will sit fine mate but with the pull down is that not also aimed at the tris?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

These are the ones I don't have the equipment to do at home.

leg extension - dumbell between feet?

leg curl - dumbell between feet again?

seated leg curl - ?

standing calf raise - bar on back like squat?

seated calf raise - ?

donkey calf raise - ?

seated cable row - ?

close grip pulldown - ?

leg presses - ?

cable pressdowns - as I said in previous post?

cable kick back - as previous post?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> The kickback will sit fine mate but with the pull down is that not also aimed at the tris?


I'm thinking straight arm pull down, you might be right mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hell that looks hard, need diet spot on for that, don't get enough calories in and you'll be knackered in 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> hell that looks hard, need diet spot on for that, don't get enough calories in and you'll be knackered in 3 or 4 weeks


Think I'll be knackered in 3 or 4 days never mind weeks mate! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Think I'll be knackered in 3 or 4 days never mind weeks mate! lol


Lol reading its fked me let alone doing any of it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Donkey calf raise.... You def NEED this. 

Seated calf raise

Sit on the bench with a BB across your quads and raise your heels.

Standing version as you said.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

hmmm not sure the gf is heavy enough for that to be worth the hassle of explaining and convincing to get her into that kinda position!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> hmmm not sure the gf is heavy enough for that to be worth the hassle of explaining and convincing to get her into that kinda position!


Lol that's a fair comment....my mrs is always on my back but that's a different story entirely.

Getting back to point I know the other lads have more experience on the leg curls and what nots.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

leg extension - bar across feet works best I find.

leg curl - could use DB but might hurt if it slips out n hits u on the back, sldl might be better

seated leg curl - if you do sldl you prob don't need 2 ham exercises

standing calf raise - bar on back like squat? Yes

seated calf raise - bar on quads

donkey calf raise - fill a bag with plates put on lower back or get someone to sit

seated cable row - bent over rows

close grip pulldown - assisted close grip pullups

leg presses - no real alternative, double up on squats?

cable pressdowns - skulls

cable kick back - dips or oh extension

Dunno if your already doing any of these in the routine but there is tons of exercises and volume in there so if there's any ur already doing use the same exercise again but lower volume on both days


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks faultline, was thinking about doubling up on squats and deads. Wasn't sure if it would work out. One way to find out I suppose.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Take some time to suit this routine to your needs coz there is loads of stuff there and it might be too much to jump straight on that, maybe start at a lower volume and work up.

Deadlifting and squatting twice a week might be too hard, change things to suit your needs if nessesary


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks faultline, was thinking about doubling up on squats and deads. Wasn't sure if it would work out. One way to find out I suppose.


the 2 biggest moves in one session, very hard to do justice to them both IMO, not for the feint hearted


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ease yourself in mate...if its not for you, no biggie just reassess


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You will have to access what your level is, going from 3 exercises at 5x5 to all that will be very hard.

If it was me I'd start with 4/5 exercises on power day and 6/7 exercises on hypertrophy day and see how I got on with that


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That was a thing I was looking at, going from 15 sets total in the 5x5 workout to 28 in some of the days in that routine is a big jump. Gentle phase in might be a good idea.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I have taken out a few things and made a couple of changes to type of exercise to do and thinking of trying this.

Day 1: Upper Body Power Day

•Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Auxiliary Pulling movement: Rack chins

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Pressing Power Movement: Flat dumbbell presses

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Dips

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Seated dumbbell shoulder presses

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary curling movement: Cambered bar curls

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary extension movement: Skull crushers

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 2: Lower Body Power Day

•Pressing Power Movement: Squats

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Hack Squats

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance extension movement: Leg extensions

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance pulling movement: Stiff legged deadlifts

4 sets of 5-8 reps

•Auxiliary calf movement: Standing calf raise

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary calf movement: Seated calf raise

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 3: Rest

Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy Day

•Pulling Power Exercise speed work: Bent over or Pendlay rows

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Rack chins

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Dumbbell rows or shrugs bracing upper body against an incline bench

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Tricep extensions

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Seated dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Upright rows

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables

3 sets of 12-20 reps

Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy Day

•Lower Body Power Exercise speed work: Squats

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hack squats

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy extension movement: Leg extensions

3 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Romanian deadlifts

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy calf movement: Seated calf raises

3 sets of 15-20 reps

Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy Day

•Pressing Power Exercise speed work: Flat dumbbell presses

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Incline dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hammer strength chest press

3 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy fly movement: Incline dumbbell flyes

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Cambered bar preacher curls

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Dumbbell concentration curls

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy extension exercise: Seated tricep extension with cambered bar

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Day 7: Rest

Thoughts guys?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

just edited to take donkey calf raises out of day 5 and a set of curls out on day 6


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fvcking knackering!!

Also what's "hammer strength chest press" ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

feck forgot to ask about that one! It's a pressing machine, just like a bench press in a seated position. Take it out or change it for flyes or bench?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

sack that already got flyes in that day, I'm thinking just dropping it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Seated military press or incline db press


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just watched a vid on it, I would go with incline DBS


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Seated military press or incline db press


already got incline db press in before it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lose the hammer press.

Also how you gonna do hack squats?

And you have tricep extension on back/shoulder day??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Lose the hammer press.
> 
> Also how you gonna do hack squats?
> 
> And you have tricep extension on back/shoulder day??


Hack squat? or is he wrong?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just off the phone to my brother and he recons I should stick with the SL for a while as it will help even up imbalances. i.e. back burning out before biceps, triceps burning out before chest and shoulders rather than going onto a routine with isolation moves.

He suggested German volume training if I am bored with SL for a change up. Thoughts guys?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've never seen that before but go for it, I've only ever seen a hack squat machine, look those up see what you think.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Gvt as I believe is 8x8, incredibly hard, think that's more advanced trainers tbh


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Swerve the GVT mate I agree with @faultline ......


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Dunno what to do, was ok before I spoke to him on the phone and now my head is pickled again. It's making sense what he is saying about sticking with the big compound moves to balance everything out, but I'm getting bored and hitting plateus and don't feel like I am getting a decent workout from it. Head is wasted with this lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Dunno what to do, was ok before I spoke to him on the phone and now my head is pickled again. It's making sense what he is saying about sticking with the big compound moves to balance everything out, but I'm getting bored and hitting plateus and don't feel like I am getting a decent workout from it. Head is wasted with this lol.


Nobody is saying drop the SL long term mate, just having a change for a bit for a mental break.

Get your gnashers round something different, you can always return to the strongs at any point if that's what you want.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

why not try this if you're stalling, try dropping back to say 80% of what you are lifting now and maybe add 1 or 2kg a week, this should allow you to break through your plateaus and hit some new PB's


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You will still be doing compounds with the new one and the assistance comes secondary so all the effort goes into the compounds first and foremost.

2 power days is all about strength and inbalances and even in hypertrophy days you still have some compounds I believe without checking it?

End of the day take some time to think and research, and you can decide.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Nobody is saying drop the SL long term mate, just having a change for a bit for a mental break.
> 
> Get your gnashers round something different, you can always return to the strongs at any point if that's what you want.


Yeah you are right enough mate, I have gained well on SL which is telling me I should stick with it but I'm bored and feel like I could do more so don't know what will be best for going forward.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> why not try this if you're stalling, try dropping back to say 80% of what you are lifting now and maybe add 1 or 2kg a week, this should allow you to break through your plateaus and hit some new PB's


I did that before christmas and just can't seem to break the plateus on some exercises, it's weird because I am failing on lifts on the last set but don't feel like I have had a decent workout with upper body.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> You will still be doing compounds with the new one and the assistance comes secondary so all the effort goes into the compounds first and foremost.
> 
> 2 power days is all about strength and inbalances and even in hypertrophy days you still have some compounds I believe without checking it?
> 
> End of the day take some time to think and research, and you can decide.


Yeah you are right there are compounds in both types of the workout on that routine and the compounds are at the start of the routine.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So essentially it's a blend of both worlds.

Still getting that compound fix whilst jazzing up on others.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I did that before christmas and just can't seem to break the plateus on some exercises, it's weird because I am failing on lifts on the last set but don't feel like I have had a decent workout with upper body.


so whats happening with diet, is it supporting your training?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> so whats happening with diet, is it supporting your training?


Diet has been an ongoing battle mate, been consistant but trying to fine tune it for months. I have put on plenty weight and go as far to say as I have got a little fat so don't know if the diet is helping lifting or hindering it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well you wanted meat on them there bones


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yip! got some meat on the bones but also got some unwanted fat on the ol love handles! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bain of my life bud, I'm shifting it in most places but I'm cursed with fat on the hips..

Haha that sounded so girly

(No offence intended to your female journal visitors  )


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's a hard one mate, well maybe we'll see some change with a few tweaks on your program


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did u decide on your routine al?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Did u decide on your routine al?


Not yet mate, having a really bad week this week. Feeling like I have no motivation and really down for some reason. Head just isn't in it this week. I'll man up soon and normal service will be resumed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

All my fat gathers around my lower back and it's almost impossible to shift. My view is that even with the best diet and training it's extremely hard to build muscle without excess calories and we all know where those extra calories go if not used. All we can do is try and limit the damage.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Totally agree all round really,

Maybe take a week to yourself mate...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think your getting yourself down due to all the routine stuff going round your head.

Your bored of stronglifts, but have had advice to stick with it and you probably think you will be doing something wrong if you change.

Remember this, diet is about 80% of this game, rest and routine about 10% each.

Various well respected members on here have told me in the past that as long as your diet is near on 100% spot on then even with a sub optimal routine you will still do pretty well.

Don't be afraid to change things up you can always change again if it's not ideal for you.

You have put a bit of meat on them bones now you want to see some muscle size and generally look like you train, yeah?

I don't see what harm a power/strength/hypertrophy split can do personally.

If in 6 weeks you think you are going backwards then get back onto a strength routine.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Once you get back in the gym Im sure you will be fine, as for training just do what every you like for a while. I quite often just have a week of training where I just turn up and see what happens. In my view anything is better than nothing.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning you....have a lovely weekend......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How's that inner conflict coming along mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It would seem al's go awol. I think he went to Asda for some quark and found the last tub had gone and he's just sitting waiting for the next delivery whilst shouting at single mothers. Could be wrong though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It would seem al's go awol. I think he went to Asda for some quark and found the last tub had gone and he's just sitting waiting for the next delivery whilst shouting at single mothers. Could be wrong though.


That made me belly laugh.... Brilliant.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

More likely he's out having fun while us parents recover from a day of chasing kids around. Oh to be young again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> More likely he's out having fun while us parents recover from a day of chasing kids around. Oh to be young again.


I dunno it's hard work chasing skirt


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

More fun though.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi mister....hope you're having a good weekend....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't let a sleeping dog lie I'm afraid....

Any thing we can help with in here you lazy sack


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening.....Did you know if you hold a chicken upside down it can't sneeze?

Just leaving that there for you...I know, I know...don't thank me....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Evening.....Did you know if you hold a chicken upside down it can't sneeze?
> 
> Just leaving that there for you...I know, I know...don't thank me....


Endearingly random.


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

In reply to OP, I weigh 10st 4lbs, 5'11" and am 18 years of age. Started working out in October and yesterday was able to bench my own body weight which I was happy with.

Edited.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Reddo said:


> In reply to OP, I weigh 10st 4lbs, 5'11" and am 18 years of age. Started working out in October and yesterday was able to bench my own body weight which I was happy with.
> 
> Edited.


I'm lost with this one ????


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just skim read the journal annnnnnnnd nope, I got nothing.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think he's replied to the wrong thread ?

Seems happy enough though.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just popping in and have found that @AAlan has done a runner.....Come back Al - all is forgiven...x


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I'm lost with this one ????


Sorry I was just replying to the first post


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening everyone, have I been missed?

Kinda lost the plot a bit last week. Didn't know what way I wanted to go with my training, was tired from a bad start to the week at work, felt fat for the first time in my life which I hate so was feeling a little down in the dumps and the gf dropped a bombshell on me that she is going to be going to Australia to work for a year at the end of the summer which totally robbed all the air from my sails.

Spent last week trying to get my head back in the game, I not the kind of person to get down about things or dwell on stuff so it was a really weird experience for me feeling like that. Spent a lot of time with the gf and then went out and got totally wrecked on saturday with my mates (started drinking at 9.30am and got home at 1.30am on sunday) then spent sunday lying feeling sorry for myself.

Went to hers on sunday night and stayed the night talked loads and got a lot out in the open which made me feel a lot better then went to my brothers yesterday and spent the day with my nephew and niece and that seemed to sort me out. Feeling more like myself again (although still fat!) and ready to crack on with training again.

Thanks for everyone that has posted and been thinking about me normal service will be resumed as of now.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome back pal, it happens to the best of us, ups n downs are part and parcel, the gf situation is a toughie though.

Dunno what your thoughts are in it?

Go with?

Anyway what's the training situ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck mate, domestic situations are a nightmare at the best of times.

My advice? Get a wife that seems to resent you..... 

Any who..... Glad your back and sorted, so where do we stand.

For the record do not listen to faultline when it comes to core exercises. I think he's trying to kill us all off one by one.

Himself included


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Welcome back pal, it happens to the best of us, ups n downs are part and parcel, the gf situation is a toughie though.
> 
> Dunno what your thoughts are in it?
> 
> ...


I'm mortgaged up and got a decent job here that I don't want to give up, plus the nephew and niece both being so young and me being a big softie with them and not wanting to miss any time with them has kinda made my decision mate. I get pretty decent holidays off work so applied to renew my passport and looks like I will be spending my holidays on some 27 hour flights next year!

Haven't thought about training untill tonight, trying to get that sorted out as we speak.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Good luck mate, domestic situations are a nightmare at the best of times.
> 
> My advice? Get a wife that seems to resent you.....
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, been catching up on the journals and it seems these dragon flags are all the rage just now.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bit of advice, don't do them without a warm up...... Trust me


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers mate, been catching up on the journals and it seems these dragon flags are all the rage just now.


only with some of the more masochistic members


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Having my first taste of quark just now, think it needs something. Not got any protien powder to add so don't know what.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Having my first taste of quark just now, think it needs something. Not got any protien powder to add so don't know what.


Strawberry jam


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Strawberry jam


Good shout, shame I don't have any in the cupboard.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Al - Good to see you back, but sad to hear of the home situation....Long distance relationships can work...I worked in the states for a year, not easy, but do-able - depends really on how much you both want it.....

Just googled Dragon Flags - holy crap! I may just have to give them a go, but I reckon there is a fair chance I will end up with 2 x black eyes :lol:

Enjoy the quark - not bad if you mix it with eggs and veg and bake it - kinda like an omelet or fritata thingy if a sweet thing's not your bag. Nice to see you back x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Bit of advice, don't do them without a warm up...... Trust me


^^^^^^ this times twenty three thousand...I've done 'em...in the past....and all I can say is....eoooouuufffffffffffff........

and morning by the way.....  ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Having my first taste of quark just now, think it needs something. Not got any protien powder to add so don't know what.


I make up a sugar free jelly and pour a whole tub of quark into it and pour into 5 little bowls and stick in the fridge to set. I have one each day and it tastes like a mousse thing? I've found that lime jellies taste better than the others...to me anyhow....you can put it into one big bowl but when I did that I ended up eating the whole bowl practically thereby defeating the object of a "little" treat each day...lol....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I for one will never look at the dragon flys the same way again 

Good afternoon mucker, how's things today. ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Al - Good to see you back, but sad to hear of the home situation....Long distance relationships can work...I worked in the states for a year, not easy, but do-able - depends really on how much you both want it.....
> 
> Just googled Dragon Flags - holy crap! I may just have to give them a go, but I reckon there is a fair chance I will end up with 2 x black eyes :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the quark - not bad if you mix it with eggs and veg and bake it - kinda like an omelet or fritata thingy if a sweet thing's not your bag. Nice to see you back x


Thanks Jo, a year sounded scary at first but I'll be able to get over a couple of times to break it up a bit. Plus with the salary she is getting paid as long as she stays sensible when she is over there it will set up the future to be a little more comfortable. Short term pain for long term gain.

Blame faultline for the dragon flags, I think the man is a sadist! Lol

Thanks again for the kinda words


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I make up a sugar free jelly and pour a whole tub of quark into it and pour into 5 little bowls and stick in the fridge to set. I have one each day and it tastes like a mousse thing? I've found that lime jellies taste better than the others...to me anyhow....you can put it into one big bowl but when I did that I ended up eating the whole bowl practically thereby defeating the object of a "little" treat each day...lol....


Mmmm sounds yum flubs. Think I need to try some of that. Willpower will be needed for it though, probably end up munching a whole batch in one sitting lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Blame? You'll all be thanking me when you have cores of steel  that's if we don't do too much damage along the way....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Well I for one will never look at the dragon flys the same way again
> 
> Good afternoon mucker, how's things today. ?


Afternoon bud, better today thanks. Got my head round everything now I think. Just hoping for no more bombshells for a while. How's tricks yourself?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Blame? You'll all be thanking me when you have cores of steel  that's if we don't do too much damage along the way....


Haha I can see me ending up doing a backward roll or sideyways fall off the side of the bench trying them!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Haha I can see me ending up doing a backward roll or sideyways fall off the side of the bench trying them!


Vid ornorollingsidewaysoffbench.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Blame? You'll all be thanking me when you have *cores of steel*  that's if we don't do too much damage along the way....


errrmmm......I know that is english but still having trouble understanding...cores of steel...cores of steel.......hummmmm...nope..nothing coming through on that one...unfamiliar territory alright....hahahaha....

checksdownwardsatmylumpyshirthangingovermytrousers....steel.....:no:........:laugh:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I met my wife when she was at uni and we has a long distance relationship for 3 years and have now been married for 13 yearswith two wonderful kids. A year isnt so long and if you do love each other it wont be a problem. Now stop being a girl ( sorry Flubs & Jo ) and start lifting some iron.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I met my wife when she was at uni and we has a long distance relationship for 3 years and have now been married for 13 yearswith two wonderful kids. A year isnt so long and if you do love each other it wont be a problem. Now stop being a girl ( sorry Flubs & Jo ) and start lifting some iron.


Yeah I know mate a year isn't long really when you think about it, it was just at first I was like HOLY FVCK A YEAR THAT'S FOREVER!!! Just need to hope she doesn't meet a fit aussie surfer dude and decide to stay lmao!

Also have given myself a slap for being a big blouse and training will be resumed just shortly.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> *Now stop being a girl ( sorry [Redacted] & Jo *) and start lifting some iron.


 :blink: :death: :laugh: :laugh:

joking aside...long distance relationships can work if both parties love each other and have a good understanding of what the other is about......I will cross all wobberlee bits that the year flies through for you....take heart mister....preferably hers, and keep it safe hey?....

right then....toodles...x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So now issues of the heart and head aside broski, have you thought much on the plan if attack on the training front.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of giving the P.H.A.T. a go with some tweaks to suit what I have in the home gym. My brother keeps trying to talk me into the German volume training but I'm not sure I like the look of it


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

That right Al - make the men happy and stop all this soppy love talk and get some he-man training recorded - now drop and give me twenty!

x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

It was getting a bit soppy and agony aunt ish in here for a bit there wasn't it lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm just not good with these sorta things...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally I think GVT is more advanced than where you need to be (not knocking ability more concerned about over training ) , PHAT if you want to give this a whirl its a mix up for you so if nothing else mentally refreshing (physically exhausting  )

Once your done with PHAT springboard into GVT....

Incorporate strength days and your back in the comfort zone.

But this is obviously my opinion alone


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ok just my opinion here, I find the thought of both PHAT and GVT quite scary, not sure I'd be able to recover in order to do them justice over a reasonable timescale


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The great thing about PHAT is that it can be adapted to your needs, he says in his blog that he expects people to change it.

If you decide to do PHAT al, then we can help you decide on the best way to set it up for you.

Gvt is 10x10 no give or take.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

10 sets of 10 reps seem a lot for one exercise or do you pick a lot of different exercises and compine the total number of sets for example on legs would you do 10 sets of squats or 4 sets of squats, 4 sets of leg press and 2 sets of leg ext ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> ok just my opinion here, I find the thought of both PHAT and GVT quite scary, not sure I'd be able to recover in order to do them justice over a reasonable timescale


Your leg workouts scare me mate!

I quite like the idea behind P.H.A.T the theory behind it is drawing me that way. I think GVT would bore me after a week but my brother is getting pretty decent results from it so can't help but think what works for him should in theory work for me?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a look at Si's training log by Si train as Im sure he has used GVT. Im sure he will be able to give you some info. Hes got posts in the natty bants journal or my journal.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> The great thing about PHAT is that it can be adapted to your needs, he says in his blog that he expects people to change
> 
> it.
> 
> ...


That's another reason I'm thinking going with that mate, it's a bit more flexible to suit yourself.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Your leg workouts scare me mate!
> 
> I quite like the idea behind P.H.A.T the theory behind it is drawing me that way. I think GVT would bore me after a week but my brother is getting pretty decent results from it so can't help but think what works for him should in theory work for me?


well only one way to find out I suppose, whatever you choose I'll watch with interest. By the way they scare me too and I'm doing them tonight


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 10 sets of 10 reps seem a lot for one exercise or do you pick a lot of different exercises and compine the total number of sets for example on legs would you do 10 sets of squats or 4 sets of squats, 4 sets of leg press and 2 sets of leg ext ?


All 10 sets are the same exercise mate, that's why I recon I would get bored with it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have a look at Si's training log by Si train as Im sure he has used GVT. Im sure he will be able to give you some info. Hes got posts in the natty bants journal or my journal.


Will do mate. I'll have a look when I get home and get on the laptop.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well only one way to find out I suppose, whatever you choose I'll watch with interest. By the way they scare me too and I'm doing them tonight


Thanks mate.

Haha, I'll look out for the update tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Do what you enjoy... Simples

Lifts to short to get hung up on.

Peace out


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Jims been on the Brixton blend it seems....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Jims been on the Brixton blend it seems....


Haha nah mate, working in streatham so clearly its rubbing off on me 

In all seriousness I think out pal needs to try the phat routine in his own fashion, see what he likes and doesn't like and go from there. No point following a routine if your not enjoying IMO.

That's where you and aad have the beauty of your own blended routines....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Finally a training related update! WOOHOO I hear you all cry! lol

I have decided this is going to be the routine I am having a bash at for the next wee while to see how it goes. Need to go up into the loft and dig out the ol dumbells and ez bar now.

Day 1: Upper Body Power Day

•Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Auxiliary Pulling movement: Rack chins

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Pressing Power Movement: Flat dumbbell presses

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Dips

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Seated dumbbell shoulder presses

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary curling movement: Cambered bar curls

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary extension movement: Skull crushers

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 2: Lower Body Power Day

•Pressing Power Movement: Squats

5 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance extension movement: Leg extensions

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance pulling movement: Stiff legged deadlifts

4 sets of 5-8 reps

•Auxiliary calf movement: Standing calf raise

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary calf movement: Seated calf raise

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 3: Rest

Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy Day

•Pulling Power Exercise speed work: Bent over or Pendlay rows

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Rack chins

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Dumbbell rows or shrugs bracing upper body against an incline bench

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Tricep extensions

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Seated dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Upright rows

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables

3 sets of 12-20 reps

Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy Day

•Lower Body Power Exercise speed work: Squats

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: squats

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy extension movement: Leg extensions

3 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Romanian deadlifts

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy calf movement: Seated calf raises

3 sets of 15-20 reps

Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy Day

•Pressing Power Exercise speed work: Flat dumbbell presses

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Incline dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy fly movement: Incline dumbbell flyes

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Cambered bar preacher curls

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Dumbbell concentration curls

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy extension exercise: Seated tricep extension with cambered bar

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Day 7: Rest

I recon I will need to tweak it as I go but at least there is a bit of variety in it and should stop me from getting bored for a bit.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Day 5 two sets of squats ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well spotted, yeah the original routine was squats and hack squats. First set is explosive and second set is to burn out. At least that's what my impression of the routine was. I may be wrong.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Well spotted, yeah the original routine was squats and hack squats. First set is explosive and second set is to burn out. At least that's what my impression of the routine was. I may be wrong.


Ooooooh hacks.... You going for these??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Remember if you need to change things then change them, including spreading it out over 8 or 9 days if it's too much


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Ooooooh hacks.... You going for these??


Don't think I have the equipment for hack squats mate, that's why the 2x squats on day 5


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Remember if you need to change things then change them, including spreading it out over 8 or 9 days if it's too much


Yeah will do mate, I think that's the beauty of this routine is I can keep tweaking it a little to suit.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You only need the barbell really mate... And a little imagination. But cool go with the flow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Btw quark with cherry bakewell whey is epic, just thought I'd drop that in there


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Btw quark with cherry bakewell whey is epic, just thought I'd drop that in there


May have to hit TPW myself next month.

In fact @faultline can recommend me and earn himself £5  see I'm always thinking of others.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Let me know if u do, I'll give u some codes


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Spooky lol...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol I'll give you my ref no. And then you get free 250g pouch of whey, perfect for trying the stranger flavours, also a 10% off code(dunno when this one runs out though)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Lol I'll give you my ref no. And then you get free 250g pouch of whey, perfect for trying the stranger flavours, also a 10% off code(dunno when this one runs out though)


Np buddy.... I'm sure we will sort something nearer the time.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The free shaker you get Is good too, with the ball inside rather than the mesh thing.

Really was impressed with them.

You can actually create your own blend on the website and decide how much of what you want in it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So come on then mr green flag when you training??


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend mister....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 2 has two exercises for calves and only one for hamstrings and day 4 has tri extensions as a pulling movement, other than that the routine looks very good. I bet you can't wait to get stuck into that lot.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Afternoon everyone, just spent the last hour getting caught up with all the journals.

Have had a busy weekend this weekend, from finishing work at 7:30 on friday night till getting to bed last night I haven't stopped hense the lack of postings on here. It was my birthday on saturday so the gf had organised a surprise birthday party for me at her house on friday night (Sneaky bugger managed to keep it quiet from me!)

Saturday we went out in the town and met my parents for lunch as dad's treat, was first time the parents have met the gf so was a scary day for her lol then spent the rest of the day wandering about the town in the shops. Back to hers for dinner then had a night curled up in front of the telly watching a few films getting ready for yesterday.

This is were an actual exercise related update is going to happen guys, I hope you are all sitting down! I did the first part of the west highland way a couple of weeks ago with the gf and the folk from her work that are doing the caledonian challenge in a few months. Yesterday we went out and did the second part of it in some pretty horrific weather. Blizzards, strong winds and zero visability were the theme of the day. Walked from Drymen to Balmaha and back again over the hill called the cobbler. Worked out at 18 miles and we did it in 5 hours 30min ish. Which was not bad considering there is about an hour or so of that was a mega climb in snow and mud were there is no path. I'm feeling pretty sore for it today, my right hip is killing where I had a slip and pulled it about 7 miles in. Trying to lift my leg to climb on the way back up was brutal but I got to the end and kept up with the others so pleased with myself that I managed to keep going. Paying for it today though!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Day 2 has two exercises for calves and only one for hamstrings and day 4 has tri extensions as a pulling movement, other than that the routine looks very good. I bet you can't wait to get stuck into that lot.


Yeah can't wait to get lifting again mate, I have just copied and pasted the full PHAT routine and cut it down to suit what I can do from home so it probably isn't 100% but I can always tweak as I go to fine tune it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

First off welcome back in, the hike/climb/wandering sounded brutal mate if I'm honest.

Wouldn't catch me covering those distances, no way pedro.

Happy belated birthday (sneaky git)

Onwards and upwards from here, work permitting obviously.

When's the first training day penciled in for??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate, it was brutal if I'm honest and there was a fair bit of it that wasn't enjoyable due to weather and the sore hip. If it was a clear day the views would have been immense with the part of the country we were in but I got it done and got to the end of it, what doesn't kill us and all that eh? lol Was needing to do a bit of cardio anyway.

First training session was going to be today but I'm in bits from the hike so not sure it's wise to do it tonight. Might have to postpone it till tomorrow now.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Blimey - it was all sounding so lovely....and then your Sunday arrived!! I can slightly empathise with the aches and pains - I walked a Moonwalk marathon last year and by the end my legs were like lumps of concrete, I could barely lift them off the ground....strangely tho, they weren't that bad the following day.....But have decided to give it a miss this year 

Oh yes - happy belated birthday - I won't ask how old....I will only feel ancient....x

@jimmywst - MUCH prefer you new avi!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo  Sunday was heavy going, the guys were were out with are all keen walkers and are training for this 54 mile charity hike so were pushing the pace a bit to try get fitter themselves for the event. I was struggling to keep up at times but the old determined side of me kicked it and I got the head down and went for it. Probably why I am so sore just now! gf played a blinder when we got back to hers though, ran the warmest bath ever and gave my legs and feet a massage when we got out of it. Took her out for dinner in a nice restaraunt as a little thank you for all the effort she went to for me over the weekend so sunday wasn't all bad.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh and I doubt I will make you feel that old Jo, you might actually be younger than me! I am 31 now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

To be fair mate after that utterly stupid excursion you have earned a rest day

(Spot the city boy lol)

And thanks @bluejoanna :blush: I couldn't hide behind tubby kid pulling out the gun pose forever.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Oh and I doubt I will make you feel that old Jo, you might actually be younger than me! I am 31 now.


 :rolleye: - She says nothing.....slinks away quietly...x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

decided to take a couple of man up pills and lift some weights tonight since the first power workout is upper body.

Pendaly rows

1x5 55kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg PB felt really strong on these, first time I have done rows first in the workout so perhaps this is why.

Rack Chins

1x10

1x7 Forearms burning for the first time in a while after these. Hopefully this will help grip on deadlifts then.

Flat bench press

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

2x3 70kg

Dips

2x10 My fave exercise, was expecting to be really bad at these as I haven't done them for about 3-4 years but they were pretty good. Might be gripping a db between my legs next time.

seated db shoulder press

3x10 10kg

ez bar curls

3x10 14kg was really slow on the negatives on these and the last set burned like hell!

skull crushers

3x10 10kg

Arms are now totally minced, feel like I have really worked them hard for the first time since starting back training. Feel like I have cartoon arms just now! Also feeling like I have done something with my lats after the rack chins. All in all I am happier tonight now I have trained and that I have changed the routine.

BACK IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Having a go at the quark that I got the other week. Not a fan straight from the tub, had a rake about the cupboards and whacked some chives in it. Was thinking sour cream and chive dip kinda idea, seems ok so far.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

as you say 'back in the game' and well and truly, very well done


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thatta boy!!

PBS on a first session back, beautiful....embrace the pump mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was expecting to be as weak as a kitten after the lay off and yesterdays hike, haven't eaten too well today either. Felt really good on the rows and chins then the rest of it was just feeling the pump and trying to suss out the weight I needed to be using.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> decided to take a couple of man up pills and lift some weights tonight since the first power workout is upper body.
> 
> Pendaly rows
> 
> ...


Great workout there matey, is it a set progression every week on weights?

Must admit I have no idea what rack chins are, I'll look into them tonight 

on the dips, get a bit of rope and load it up with plate/s then tie around your waist, alot easier than holding a DB trust me

Full steam ahead on PHAT!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Turns out rack chins are what I do already!

I call them assisted pullups in my log as I didn't know they had an official name, good stuff


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...well done on that walk, I love doing that sorta stuff...hard but great right?

and happy birthday fella...belated aswell from me...but happy birthday...you're a mere chicken...hee hee....

Have a great dayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks faultline, I'm thinking I am just going to up the weight 2.5kg like SL till I can only hit the lower rep range then keep it the same till I hit the upper rep range then repeat with weight increase. Never tried training with a rep range to work with I have always had a target number to hit so hopefully this way will help me push a little more out of each session.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning flubs, thanks for the birthday wishes. Walk was really hard, I'm still sore from it today and got a power leg workout tonight. Uh oh!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds like those 'man up pills' done the job


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Blimey Al - you don't half do things by halves do you? Fab sesh there my friend x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah the man up worked Diggy. Felt much better for it.

Thanks Jo, it's a bit of a personality trait of mine. All out or not at all, it's a bit of a pain to be honest which was the reason I hadn't trained for a couple of weeks. couldn't motivate myself to do a routine I wasn't fully in to.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

The man up pills are still working so even though my legs are still a little tender I have done the legs power day tonight.

squat

1x5 bar

1x5 60kg

1x5 90kg

1x4 100kg

1x3 105kg PB was a bit wobbly on these though

Hack squat (first time trying these)

1x6 60kg just a feeler set to see how it went

1x10 80kg

1x6 80kg dont like these, kept banging the bar off my legs on the way up and if I tried to stop it I felt it was more like an awkward deadlift. Totally killed my forearms as well so probably a good one for grip.

Leg extensions

2x10 10kg These were murder, trying to balance an ez bar on the front of my ankles. Was all over the place. Might be dropping these if I can't sort something better.

SLDL

1x10 60kg

1x8 80kg

1x6 80kg grip let out, forearms were done after these

1x8 70kg last 3 were fingertips clinging onto the bar, really had to dig deep on these with the grip. Hamstrings and back could have coped with more.

Standing calf raise (done with bar on back like squat position)

1x10 bar

1x10 60kg

1x10 90kg

1x10 110kg

Seated calf raise

1x10 40kg

1x10 55kg

1x10 70kg could have gone heavier on these, will do next time.

Another workout done with some decent numbers, happy boy so far this week. Rest day tomorrow then hypertrophy on thursday.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> The man up pills are still working so even though my legs are still a little tender I have done the legs power day tonight.
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


Strong numbers mate! That's actually pretty brutal all things considered.

You should be pleased as punch!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good sesh mate, 2 things:

1. Get some straps to help with grip

2. Leg extensions-keep faith with these, I was wobbly too when I started, I'm now up to 30kg (12,12,10,10), sit well back on your bench sideways, brace yourself with your hands on the back of the bench, get your feet under the v bits if the Ez bar and slowly extend your legs, when you come down stop as soon as the weight touches the floor, keep the tension on the bar don't let it go loose or that's when you lose control.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice one, some goods numbers and like the volume too. Some hard, hard exercises in there, you should be very pleased with yourself


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Strong numbers mate! That's actually pretty brutal all things considered.
> 
> You should be pleased as punch!!


Cheers mate. Actually came away feeling like I could have done a bit more.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good sesh mate, 2 things:
> 
> 1. Get some straps to help with grip
> 
> 2. Leg extensions-keep faith with these, I was wobbly too when I started, I'm now up to 30kg (12,12,10,10), sit well back on your bench sideways, brace yourself with your hands on the back of the bench, get your feet under the v bits if the Ez bar and slowly extend your legs, when you come down stop as soon as the weight touches the floor, keep the tension on the bar don't let it go loose or that's when you lose control.


Cheers mate, that's pretty much what I was trying but it was killing my ankles where the ez bar was resting and was all over the place balance wise.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice one, some goods numbers and like the volume too. Some hard, hard exercises in there, you should be very pleased with yourself


Thanks Mark. After reading your leg sessions I'm taking that as a big compliment!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Firstly well done on the PB on squats and the rest of the session was also very impressive. With the SLDL you need some straps as you are trying to work your hamstrings not your forearms, same applies to deadlifts. If your grip goes before the muscle you are working then that muscle will no be fully worked. As for the leg extensions you could try doing one leg at a time using a dumbell, or both together using 2 DBs. Hack squats could be done with the use of a ball as in this video.
















Worth typing these few


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think I'll give that a try next time on leg day. The change in rep range and working sets must be having an effect, still feeling it in my arms and traps from Monday. Legs are still feeling it as well this morning.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Think I'll give that a try next time on leg day. The change in rep range and working sets must be having an effect, still feeling it in my arms and traps from Monday. Legs are still feeling it as well this morning.


oh yeah man a slight change up in your sets/reps (esp if you higher the reps and lower sets) will feel doms a lot more lol

i'm still feeling it in my hip flexors from tuesdays sprints(added an extra 2 sets). that was following 3 days of rest!

the body adapts quickly though :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I have simply no idea on some of the terms you are using Al - but you are getting plenty of compliments from your mates - so I shall stick my two pennith in and say "well done" - it sounds ever so mega impressive!! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo. What bits are you not understanding and we will explain them for you.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Diggy my hip flexor on my right hip felt like it was hanging off after that hike on Sunday so I feel your pain mate.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks Jo. What bits are you not understanding and we will explain them for you.


Errrrr all of it?? Normally Rykard explains stuff...seriously though it was the SLDL (am assuming something Dead Lift) and hypertrophy mentions that threw me.....x


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Errrrr all of it?? Normally Rykard explains stuff...seriously though it was the SLDL (am assuming something Dead Lift) and hypertrophy mentions that threw me.....x


SLDL stiff legged deadlift

hypertrophy training = what we call muscle mass increasing (usually as opposed to strength or endurance training)

BORs bent over rows

OHPs overhead press/SOHPs standing overhead press/military press(MP)

anything else lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Quantum physics and platos philosophical dialogue "the Corinthian war" would be handy


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

There you go Jo, diglt got in there before I had a chance to reply.

Hypertrophy is a new way of training for me. I have always been lower number or reps with as much weight as I can lift, with hypertrophy it is about 60-70% of the weight but with more reps to burn out the muscle. I'm doing more than double the reps on hypertrophy days.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What we training today al?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> What we training today al?


Nothing unfortunately, bloody valentines nonsense! Just in from work and need to head straight out for dinner with the gf. looks like everything is getting put back a day. Was supposed to be back and shoulders hypertrophy day today. (Flubs and Jo cover your ears just now) Oh well will see if I am lucky and bash out a cardio session later on instead :whistling: (right you's can uncover them again!)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife thinks that valentines day is just commercial rubbish made popular by card companies and florists to boost their sales after the New Years slump. I don't argue with her on that one.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be arguing with that opinion either mate, you got a keeper there!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> My wife thinks that valentines day is just commercial rubbish made popular by card companies and florists to boost their sales after the New Years slump. I don't argue with her on that one.


she deserves a card and a medal for having that attitude haha, definitely a keeper!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After 13 years of marriage I'd say she's defiantly a keeper. To be honest I think she deserves a card and flowers for putting up with me.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

La la la la la la la - Can I take my hands off my ears now??

Seriously - I hope she put you through your paces last night - your know, purely for training purposes  x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> La la la la la la la - Can I take my hands off my ears now??
> 
> Seriously - I hope she put you through your paces last night - your know, purely for training purposes  x


So delicately put.....

Personally I hope AL's a broken man but that's probably just my inner heathen.

Morning all BTW.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening everyone, how are we all today?

She fell alseep on me last night after dinner! Was not a happy boy when that happened. She has had a rediculous week at work this week so can't really hold it against her, had dinner and she crashed out on the couch before the DVD was even out it's case. Left her sleeping for a couple of hours and she was very appologetic when she woke up. The power nap seemed to do wonders for her though :whistling: so all was good in the end :rockon:

Trying to work out what do do training wise tonight since I missed last nights weights session, I'm contemplating a mega session of death to catch up on what I missed last night and get the routine back on track but my hungry belly is not helping the concentration so I'm thinking food is the main priority then sort out tonight's beasting. Also going to jump on the core bandwagon that you lot are all on just now, dragon flags are getting attempted. Faultline I am blaming you if I end up with a comically gained injury!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad you got your oats in the end, such a gentleman.

You sure a mammoth session is gonna do you any favours mate? That's gonna be a serious pay load.

Good luck on the flags  , they aren't that bad!

*snigger*


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I'd say just do yesterday's session today only and crack on, you can catch up by missing a rest day this or next week and doing an extra sesh.

Ease yourself into the flags mate by warming up with an L seat.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's what I was debating if it would be a pointless waste of energy. Might just miss sundays rest day then and crack on from next week.

Funny thing was as she was lying sleeping on the couch all I was thinking was I could be training right now! lol

Home made curry tonight I think then hit the weights later on tonight


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

still no pictures?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey up mister...dragon flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggssss....(said in a really low scary wooo whooo sorta voice)...good man....enjoy....:no: :laugh:

Happy weekend...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

nah no pics yet saxondale

thanks Flubs, hope you have a nice weekend as well


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Speaking of which....you got some for your own personal reference ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Pendlay rows

6x3 45kg

Rack chins

12, 8, 8

Shrugs

2x15 20kg

Tricep extensions

1x20 7kg

1x16 7kg

Seated db shoulder press

3x15 7kg

Upright rows

2x15 20kg

Side lateral db raises

1x17 5kg

1x16 5kg

1x18 5kg obviously I wasn't trying hard enough on the first 2 sets!

Dragon flags

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! you's lot are havin a fkin giraffe! Managed to get 1 and nearly fell off the bench. Think I need to do other core work before attempting these again.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh dear - its 9.45 on a Friday night - I am hammered but I am YOUR page an not mine - ha h a= ha!! So enjoy! Glad to hear your lovely lady woke up to ahem "smell the roses" ......how could you be thinking of the gym eh??? Madness! Anyway, better go, the much beloved is cooking steak and I had better not fall asleep before!!! Have a most awesome weekend, I am having to re=spell almost everything....but hey, its Friday - have a good one, glad she did not actually finish you off yesterday - have a good one xxx


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Speaking of which....you got some for your own personal reference ?


Story behind that one mate, took some on my phone and then managed to smash it getting out the van one night. Don't know if I will be able to get them back off the phone cos it's bolloxed.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Oh dear - its 9.45 on a Friday night - I am hammered but I am YOUR page an not mine - ha h a= ha!! So enjoy! Glad to hear your lovely lady woke up to ahem "smell the roses" ......how could you be thinking of the gym eh??? Madness! Anyway, better go, the much beloved is cooking steak and I had better not fall asleep before!!! Have a most awesome weekend, I am having to re=spell almost everything....but hey, its Friday - have a good one, glad she did not actually finish you off yesterday - have a good one xxx


Evening intoxicated Jo  she did finish me off! :tongue: wouldn't have been right if she hadn't! lol Hope you are having a nice night.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Pendlay rows
> 
> 6x3 45kg
> 
> ...


have you tried increasing the weights?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hypertrophy day saxondale, low weight high reps. Read a few pages back and you will find the new routine. 2 power days and 3 hypertrophy days.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Hypertrophy day saxondale, low weight high reps. Read a few pages back and you will find the new routine. 2 power days and 3 hypertrophy days.


ahh right.

are you starting the high reps next?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

saxondale said:


> ahh right.
> 
> are you starting the high reps next?


?? That was high reps tonight.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> ?? That was high reps tonight.


I wanna come train with you

from this mornings session - upright rows -15 KG* X 20 reps for 8 sets!

medium weight plenty of slow reps, burn the fat off.

* I use the disc from the bench


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Evening! Steak has been eaten, and sorry for spamming your journal - I hang my head in shame..... :crying: I admit to being a moron.....sorry! Have a great weekend - and liking your workouts,......have I grovelled enough?? x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Firstly well done on a well structured workout with plenty of reps and good exercise selection, still not sure about the tri work but hay-ho. If I were to by hypercritical I would agree with saxondale that the reps may be a wee bit too high. I do go high myself but generally I try and stick between 8 and 12 reps but on a new routine it can take a few sessions to find the correct weights.

How do you find the hypertrophy work ? Personally I find it more demanding than lower rep work but also more rewarding.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Evening! Steak has been eaten, and sorry for spamming your journal - I hang my head in shame..... :crying: I admit to being a moron.....sorry! Have a great weekend - and liking your workouts,......have I grovelled enough?? x


Why the apology Jo? you're welcome here anytime spam or no spam. How was the steak?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Firstly well done on a well structured workout with plenty of reps and good exercise selection, still not sure about the tri work but hay-ho. If I were to by hypercritical I would agree with saxondale that the reps may be a wee bit too high. I do go high myself but generally I try and stick between 8 and 12 reps but on a new routine it can take a few sessions to find the correct weights.
> 
> How do you find the hypertrophy work ? Personally I find it more demanding than lower rep work but also more rewarding.


nah, I`m saying he isn`t doing enough reps if he`s doing low weight high reps, he`s doing low weight - low reps followed by even lower weight slightly more reps.

I`m pretty sure I was saying this to him two or three months back too - or was that jimnycricket?

time to man up and get lifting guys!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Firstly well done on a well structured workout with plenty of reps and good exercise selection, still not sure about the tri work but hay-ho. If I were to by hypercritical I would agree with saxondale that the reps may be a wee bit too high. I do go high myself but generally I try and stick between 8 and 12 reps but on a new routine it can take a few sessions to find the correct weights.
> 
> How do you find the hypertrophy work ? Personally I find it more demanding than lower rep work but also more rewarding.


What would you change about the tri work mate?

I think if you read back saxondale recons the reps weren't high enough the way I am picking it up.

I'm liking the change up with the hypertrophy work, shoulders were burning like hell on the lat raises as were my tri's on the tri extension. Also sweating a lot more doing this than I do when doing power work. Feeling like I have worked harder after the session this way also.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would stick the tris at the very end as you wany to be fresh for your shoulder work.

I dont see the need for doing 160 reps for any exercise ( 20 reps for 8 sets ) as I feel time would be better spent doing 3 sets of 12 reps on 3 different exercises which would still be less reps. Once a muscle has been sufficently worked there is no benifit in continuing to do set after set as no further groth will be stiulated. As for doing extremely high reps helping to burn fat I have never found this to be the case. It could be argued that if you are doing more work you will burn more calories but I think diet is the key to fat loss more so than exercise. This is just my view on things based on what works for me but we are all individuals and our bodies react differently.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I would stick the tris at the very end as you wany to be fresh for your shoulder work.
> 
> I dont see the need for doing 160 reps for any exercise ( 20 reps for 8 sets ) as I feel time would be better spent doing 3 sets of 12 reps on 3 different exercises which would still be less reps. Once a muscle has been sufficently worked there is no benifit in continuing to do set after set as no further groth will be stiulated. As for doing extremely high reps helping to burn fat I have never found this to be the case. It could be argued that if you are doing more work you will burn more calories but I think diet is the key to fat loss more so than exercise. This is just my view on things based on what works for me but we are all individuals and our bodies react differently.


nah, I agree with you ....................


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

My tri's were pretty buggered when I went to do shoulder press, never really thought it out too well if I'm honest. Just took it straight from the PHAT routine, that needs changing for next time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We live and learn, we live and learn.

Time for bed as I know the bloody kids will be up early tomorrow because its the weekend.

Night all.

I imagine Jo has already passed out on the sofa. Only joking....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So some debate on what is a high rep.

IMO high reps are 8-12 maybe up to 15 max anymore then the weight is too light.

That's not saying you have to fail by 12 or 15 but you should be near failing at least.

But like aad said you are still getting used to the routine and what weights to use so I'm sure given a couple of weeks you will nail it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning boys,

Just to jump in the band wagon,

Rep ranges:

5-10 by my understanding this is where the "sarcoplasmic hypertrophy" occurs, ie the muscle is stressed to develop size rather than strength (myofibril hypertrophy)

Although you are going to experience some strength gains over a period of time.

10-15 rep ranges are the sweet spot for sarcomere hypertrophy (muscle density growth) so little advance in physical size development and very little in the way of strength gains, other than having "fuller" muscles.

15+ rep ranges increase the capillary density (small blood vessels that feed your muscle) ideal for endurance but not so good for muscle grown in the body building sense.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hence the hypertrophy training systems...mixed volume days serving mixed purposes.

So unless you intend on rock climbing or rowing a lot stay out of the 15+


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Hence the hypertrophy training systems...mixed volume days serving mixed purposes.
> 
> So unless you intend on rock climbing or rowing a lot stay out of the 15+


thats reps - what about sets (which is the point I was making) 2 sets of 15 reps at that weight you might as well just lift your hand up and wave to someone at the other end of the gym.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We live and learn, we live and learn.
> 
> Time for bed as I know the bloody kids will be up early tomorrow because its the weekend.
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmm....how do you know me so well - guess I deserved that :thumbup1:

Happy Saturday x


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

right here's my 2 penneth, I like to put the biggest movements 1st. Def triceps last, if you do them before shoulder press, they will fatigue before delts

Remember just my opinion and the way I prefer to do things

Rack chins

Pendlay rows

Seated db shoulder press

Side lateral db raises

Upright rows

Shrugs

Tricep extensions


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

saxondale said:


> thats reps - what about sets (which is the point I was making) 2 sets of 15 reps at that weight you might as well just lift your hand up and wave to someone at the other end of the gym.


That would be a question for the indervidual... No sense surely in following a totally generic routine.

As its muscle stimulation you after if for example you take a 10kg DB and curl it for 3x8 and realise that's far too easy, next session you pick up a 12kg and go again 3x8.....eventually you will find the weight you need to work with without hitting failure.

I can't see the sense in hitting that 10kg DB curl for 8x8 if you can work the muscle sufficiently in 3 sets with the increased weight.

It's surely got to be a question of finding your own balance.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> right here's my 2 penneth, I like to put the biggest movements 1st. Def triceps last, if you do them before shoulder press, they will fatigue before delts
> 
> Remember just my opinion and the way I prefer to do things
> 
> ...


Tbf mate you are proving to be a beast though


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning lads, I've slept like a baby for about 10 hours there. Feeling much better for it. With the silly high reps I did think the 15+ were a bit much but that was the rep range specified on PHAT so that's what I did. Felt weird going that high when I'm used to doing 5 reps!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning lads, I've slept like a baby for about 10 hours there. Feeling much better for it. With the silly high reps I did think the 15+ were a bit much but that was the rep range specified on PHAT so that's what I did. Felt weird going that high when I'm used to doing 5 reps!


Just look at it that everything has its purpose


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> That would be a question for the indervidual... No sense surely in following a totally generic routine.
> 
> As its muscle stimulation you after if for example you take a 10kg DB and curl it for 3x8 and realise that's far too easy, next session you pick up a 12kg and go again 3x8.....eventually you will find the weight you need to work with without hitting failure.
> 
> ...


I`m missing the point - or you are.

the guys on low weight - high rep day but doing low weight low reps! if your usually doing 8 reps you need to do more than 15 on your high rep day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I`m missing the point - or you are.
> 
> the guys on low weight - high rep day but doing low weight low reps! if your usually doing 8 reps you need to do more than 15 on your high rep day.


If he's looking at including endurance based weight training for a day agreed...

If he's looking at using that day as muscle size increasing then 8-10 rep range is fine.

IMO strength days 5 reps x amount of sets

Hypertrophy days (focusing on muscle size and density) 8-10 reps x amount of sets.

Maybe we are confusing the term "high reps"

Maybe thinking on it as being "higher rep day" in accordance to specific muscle group goals would help. ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> If he's looking at including endurance based weight training for a day agreed...
> 
> If he's looking at using that day as muscle size increasing then 8-10 rep range is fine.
> 
> ...


that`s what I said - doing just two sets is pointless on a low weight high rep day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

saxondale said:


> that`s what I said - doing just two sets is pointless on a low weight high rep day.


unless the weight is sufficient to serve its purpose....

And once again dependant on what he wishes to accomplish with the sets.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The only time I go above 12 reps is if the weight is too light, the other week I ended up doing 40 reps on tri press downs. I don't see this a an issue once in a while but I wouldn't do it by choice. As Jim says if I hit my target reps I will increase weight on the next set or the next session. My issue wasn't with the high reps but the idea they were better for fat burning. Certain muscles like calves and forearms require high reps and stamina work can be used but sparingly.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

saxondale said:


> thats reps - what about sets (which is the point I was making) 2 sets of 15 reps at that weight you might as well just lift your hand up and wave to someone at the other end of the gym.


Dunno mate I'm just following a routine based on what a bloke with a PHD in nutritional sciences and a BS in biochemestry endorses. Maybe you should direct your questions to him?

http://www.biolayne.com/contact/


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If 2 sets of 15 is like waving a someone down the gym, would you say 1 set of 8-10 would be like having a nap @saxondale?

If so you might wanna YouTube "blood and guts by Dorian Yates"

Point being everyone is different, plenty of people couldn't train like him, plenty of people can't do gvt, a good mix of high/low sets/reps/weights is a great place for a natty trainer to start.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well lads... I must admit I've thoroughly enjoyed my hypertrophy swat session....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Well lads... I must admit oven thoroughly enjoyed my hypertrophy swat session....


I don't get you mate? confused.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I don't get you mate? confused.


Edited it....fvcking phone and its predictive dictionary.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

lol ahh I see. Bit tired and wasn't sure if I was just being daft for a min.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> lol ahh I see. Bit tired and wasn't sure if I was just being daft for a min.


Nah your safe....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Getting a bit lively on here....

Am I safe to post or will the rep police swoop down on me ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Getting a bit lively on here....
> 
> Am I safe to post or will the rep police swoop down on me ?


Your input is always welcomed mate, post away.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just had a look at this.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Gotta love a good debate.... It's the only way we all learn IMO.

The be all and end all we can only be experts of our own bodies, but it's fun thrashing out the pointers along the way.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought that was Jimmy in that video there for a min! lmao

I'm still trying to work out, is the bloke in the video advocating 6-8 reps then?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You cheeky git!

I would never wear lime green.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha! Yeah lime green is defo not on my list of tshirt colours either.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I only put it up as he does give a brief description of various rep ranges. He says he uses 6 to 8 for power but for size ( hypertrophy ) he says 8, 10 , 12.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> I thought that was Jimmy in that video there for a min! lmao
> 
> I'm still trying to work out, is the bloke in the video advocating 6-8 reps then?


Jims guns are far bigger.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

he says 'training to get weaker' a few times...can i just clarify this is not true at all if you're training for endurance(>15 reps) the weight can still go up once the body adapts...you do not get weaker


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Kim's guns are far bigger.


Bitch.

 fair comment though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

By definition doesn't hypertrophy cover virtually every rep range?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes and no. Most rep ranger will have a little of everything but the 6 to 12 rep range is best for building mass.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> By definition doesn't hypertrophy cover virtually every rep range?


every generic rep range i suppose. when you say hypertrophy/endurance/strength we take into account things like rest periods and number of sets, intensity. so not just the reps that matter!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hahahaha bit at like 6 mins he tries for a gun show :lol: :lol:

double facepalm


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> hahahaha bit at like 6 mins he tries for a gun show :lol: :lol:
> 
> double facepalm


Hang on I have one somewhere


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Yes and no. Most rep ranger will have a little of everything but the 6 to 12 rep range is best for building mass.


The studies I've read recently agree...if not slightly over lapping lines.

Gotta love science.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> The studies I've read recently agree...if not slightly over lapping lines.
> 
> Gotta love science.


have you came across anything about training to directly increase bone density, tendon or ligament strength?

i think i read that it's just simply overall mass that contributes to these but was wondering if strength vs hypertrophy training had any differences


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hypertrophy for beginners

Muscle hypertrophy involves an increase in size of skeletal muscle through an increase in the size of its component cells. Hypertrophy can be broken down into two types of categories: myofibril and sarcoplasmic. Each of these specific types of muscle hypertrophy will result in increasing size of cells, but not of equal effect. Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is focused on increasing the actual size of the muscle, and less on increasing strength. Myofibril hypertrophy will focus more on strength increase and less on an increase in the size of the skeletal muscle. Muscle hypertrophy is not achieved within minutes or days, rather it takes months of consistent training and proper nutrition to see its visual effects on body composition.

Strength training typically produces a combination of the two different types of hypertrophy: contraction against 80 to 90% of the one repetition maximum for 2-6 repetitions (reps) causes myofibrillated hypertrophy to dominate (as in powerlifters, olympic lifters and strength athletes), while several repetitions (generally 8 - 12 for bodybuilding or 12 or more for muscular endurance) against a sub-maximal load facilitates mainly sarcoplasmic hypertrophy (professional bodybuilders and endurance athletes).The first measurable effect is an increase in the neural drive stimulating muscle contraction. Within just a few days, an untrained individual can achieve measurable strength gains resulting from "learning" to use the muscle. As the muscle continues to receive increased demands, the synthetic machinery is upregulated. Although all the steps are not yet clear, this upregulation appears to begin with the ubiquitous second messenger system (including phospholipases, protein kinase C, tyrosine kinase, and others). These, in turn, activate the family of immediate-early genes, including c-fos, c-jun and myc. These genes appear to dictate the contractile protein gene response.

Progressive overload is considered the most important principle behind hypertrophy, so increasing the weight, repetitions (reps), and sets will all have a positive impact on growth. Some experts create complicated plans that manipulate weight, reps, and sets, increasing one while decreasing the others to keep the schedule varied and less repetitive. It is generally believed that if more than 15 repetitions per set are possible, the weight is too light to stimulate maximal growth.[1]


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> have you came across anything about training to directly increase bone density, tendon or ligament strength?
> 
> i think i read that it's just simply overall mass that contributes to these but was wondering if strength vs hypertrophy training had any differences


I did come across something that researched the benefits of using partials and powerlifting compounds as an assistance exercise, this training the tendons and ligaments with more focus.

The idea being that by starting with short range partials and building up to full ROM over time will put greater stress on the ligaments/tendons/muscles if your using greater weights that you do for full ROM exercises.

Also emphasised for using on negative partials too....

I will dig through some notes and get a link up if I can.

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/training-fitness/strong-range-partials.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson18.htm


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Factors affecting hypertrophy

Several biological factors such as age and nutrition can affect muscle hypertrophy. During puberty in males, hypertrophy occurs at an increased rate. Natural hypertrophy normally stops at full growth in the late teens. An adequate supply of amino acids is essential to produce muscle hypertrophy. As testosterone is one of the body's major growth hormones, on average, men find hypertrophy much easier to achieve than women. Taking additional testosterone, as in anabolic steroids, will increase results. It is also considered a performance-enhancing drug, the use of which can cause competitors to be suspended or banned from competitions. In addition, testosterone is also a medically regulated substance in most countries, making it illegal to possess without a medical prescription.

Protein synthesis

Protein biosynthesis

Ultimately the message filters down to alter the pattern of protein expression. The additional contractile proteins appear to be incorporated into existing myofibrils (the chains of sarcomeres within a muscle cell). There appears to be some limit to how large a myofibril can become: at some point, they split. These events appear to occur within each muscle fiber. That is, hypertrophy results primarily from the growth of each muscle cell, rather than an increase in the number of cells. Skeletal muscle cells are however unique in the body in that they can contain multiple nuclei, and the number of nuclei can increase.[5]

Cortisol decreases amino acid uptake by muscle tissue, and inhibits protein synthesis.[6] The short-term increase in protein synthesis that occurs subsequent to resistance training returns to normal after approximately 28 hours in adequately fed male youths. [7] Another study determined that muscle protein synthesis was elevated even 72 hours following training.[8]

A small study performed on young and elderly found that ingestion of 340 grams of lean beef (90 g protein) did not increase muscle protein synthesis any more than ingestion of 113 grams of lean beef (30 g protein). In both groups, muscle protein synthesis increased by 50%. The study concluded that more than 30 g protein in a single meal did not further enhance the stimulation of muscle protein synthesis in young and elderly.[9] However, this study didn't check protein synthesis in relation to training; therefore conclusions from this research are controversial.

It is not uncommon for bodybuilders to advise a protein intake as high as 2-4 g per kilogram of bodyweight per day.[10][11] However, scientific literature such as 'Evaluation of protein requirements for trained strength athletes (November 1992)' has suggested this is higher than necessary, as protein intakes greater than 1.8 g per kilogram of body weight showed to have no greater effect on muscle hypertrophy.[12] A study carried out by American College of Sports Medicine (2002) put the recommended daily protein intake for athletes at 1.2-1.8 g per kilogram of body weight.[13][14][12] Conversely, Di Pasquale (2008), citing recent studies, recommends a minimum protein intake of 2.2 g/kg "for anyone involved in competitive or intense recreational sports who wants to maximize lean body mass but does not wish to gain weight. However athletes involved in strength events (..) may need even more to maximize body composition and athletic performance. In those attempting to minimize body fat and thus maximize body composition, for example in sports with weight classes and in bodybuilding, it's possible that protein may well make up over 50% of their daily caloric intake."[15]


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

nice little read. some terms i'm not familiar with in there!

last sesntence, i like how it's clarified with *maximal growth as >15 reps can still achieve growth, sub-maximal

 just seen, more info to read up on! no time tonight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think this is a reading session that needs to be saved for Sunday morning over a strong coffee...  nice find aad.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I knew most of it but couldnt be bothered to type it so I just coppied from the source. There are some great videos on youtune covering myosin and actin in muscular contraction, I find the whole subject very interesting. Our bodies do so many amazing things we dont even know about or understand.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think I might get shouted at for this update, but oh well here goes.

Decided to do workouts 4 and 5 tonight as I have had a lazy day today and it's an upper lower split so it will get me back on track after missing the workout on Thursday. Working tomorrow and possibly going out straight after work so might not get a chance to do the catchup session tomorrow night on the rest day.

Anyway enough waffle, here we go.

Squats

1x10 bar

6x3 70kg Slow negatives and fast explosive positives.

Hack squats

3x12 40kg legs are going to be good in the morning after these! last 4 reps burned big time.

Leg extensions

1x20 7kg

1x20 9kg

1x18 9kg

Deadlift

1x12 40kg

1x12 50kg

1x12 60kg

Seated calf raises

1x20 40kg

1x20 55kg

1x20 70kg think I have found a new strong bodypart!

Flat bench

1x3 40kg

6x3 50kg slow negatives and quick explosive back up

Incline bench

2x12 40kg

1x9 40kg

Incline db flyes

2x20 7kg

EZ bar curls

3x12 10kg

DB hammer curls

1x16 7kg

1x13 7kg

An I'm spent! lol Arms are mashed big time after that.

Off for a munch and a shower.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So proud of it you posted it twice.

Hope the DOMS don't put you out of action mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

if you have the time and energy to do both together why not. Just make sure you rest tomorrow and eat like a horse, or even eat a horse. Did you try any of the exercises from the videos I posted ? If so were they less difficult to do ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Woah I turn my back for 10 min to train and miss an interesting science lesson! I'll need to have another read over that lot again when I am a bit more able to take it in properly. Thanks for posting that up aad123.

I used a dumbell rather than the ez bar for leg extensions and it was less painful on the ankles, so will be carrying on with these.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice session, how you finding the hacks now?

How do u balance a DB to do the extensions?

I tryed once but it just wobbled and fell off lol

Interesting read all that aad,


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Nice session, how you finding the hacks now?
> 
> How do u balance a DB to do the extensions?
> 
> ...


there are some videos a few pages back.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

The hacks were better this time but I'm putting that down to the lighter weight used. Really got the quads burning on the last set so think I may be struggling to walk tomorrow.

aad123 put up a few vids a few pages back with db leg extensions and leg curls. grip it between your legs with a weight plate on top of your leg and a plate under your leg. Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

page 56 at the bottom


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Was a bad boy last night, took the gf out for dinner and was a fat munching gannet! Her favorite place to eat out is Frankie and Benny's so went there and I had the most expensive plateful on the menu, the mixed grill. 23oz of meat with chips and onion rings. I polished that off and was still hungry so ended up finishing her chicken salad that she only ate half of, then topped it off with a chocolate fudge brownie sundae. Worst of it was I was still hungry after it!

I am telling myself it was allowed because I had the mega full body session on saturday so needed to feed the muscles, don't think it works like that though! lol Did 40min intense cardio afterwards so wasn't all bad :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Was a bad boy last night, took the gf out for dinner and was a fat munching gannet! Her favorite place to eat out is Frankie and Benny's so went there and I had the most expensive plateful on the menu, the mixed grill. *23oz of meat with chips and onion rings. *I polished that off and was still hungry so ended up finishing her chicken salad that she only ate half of, then topped it off with a *chocolate fudge brownie sundae*. Worst of it was I was still hungry after it!
> 
> :


errmm?...23oz meat? oh lawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwdie.....that is a lot of meat.....hahahaha....wasn't your stomach going...."owwwwww...owwwww...owww"?

hahaha.....altho' I do know what you mean, sometimes if I've had a heavy session I feel as if I could eat a whole horse and his brother, but afterwards my stomach hurst something awful....and once I had to sleep sitting up in bed propped by the pillows...really uncomfortable..hahaha...and I couldn't touch anything the following day till about 4 in the afternoon...hee hee..durrrp...have a good week..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone deserves the meat sweats from time to time mucker.....

Unless your a vegetarian in which case it must be a horrific experience, but I digress.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's the scary thing, stomach was saying more more more! I've just munched a tin of tuna and I'm still feeling hungry. Start work in 5 min so will just be drinking loads of water to try calm the appetite down a bit today I think.

Thanks Flubs hope you have a good week as well.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Everyone deserves the meat sweats from time to time mucker.....
> 
> Unless your a vegetarian in which case it must be a horrific experience, but I digress.


Now you mention it I was overheating quite badly in bed last night, had to kick the covers off my a bit to cool down. Woke up soaking in the middle of the night, glad it was her bed and not mine! lmao


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things 1 meal doesn't mean a thing, the sundae is just a treat/cheat thing, the meal sounds like a nice protein filled fillup, u probably did need it the volume your workouts are taking now!

I may have missed/forgotten but what macros are you aiming for daily?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> In the grand scheme of things 1 meal doesn't mean a thing, the sundae is just a treat/cheat thing, the meal sounds like a nice protein filled fillup, u probably did need it the volume your workouts are taking now!
> 
> I may have missed/forgotten but what macros are you aiming for daily?


Yeah you are probably right with the protein fill up. Got no DOMS today so it must have worked.

I'm still playing about with the macros just now. It's carbs that are causing me problems. If I have too much I bloat and if I don't have enough then I feel terrible, the bad week I had a few weeks ago I had cut carbs right down to see how it went and I think it affected my mood. I felt really down and tired and had no energy. The diet the last few weeks has been a big long experiment with different types of carbs and different amounts to try see what makes me fat and what makes me feel kinda normal.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What kind of grams we talking about?

I was on 100-150 for a while thinking I'll bloat or get fat on more but I've had around 250 a day for the last 2 weeks and been fine, look a bit fuller as from last pic posted and feel better for ut


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I had dropped it down to about 100g a day and felt like death, so I am gradually bringing it back up to see where the sweet spot is. I'm up to about 200g a day just now and still feel a little low on energy some days so think it still needs to come up a little. I am also not sure if it was just the type of carbs I was consuming that was causing the bloat i.e. white pasta and boiled white rice. I am trying different things now like sweet potato and putting lentils into currys and stuff like that to see how I go with them.

So far I have worked out that 350g carbs daily made up of mostly white pasta was making me fat and 100g of carbs a day makes me like an emotional girl!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Plenty of carb sources about mate just play.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

White pasta and white bread are the 2 carbs I rarely take in, anything else is good to go for me!

Takes a bit of time to sort your diet out but you'll get there


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I'm just playing about trying to find something that works for me and isn't a pain to prep. The white pasta thing was just me being tight and lazy. There was a 3kg bag of the stuff on offer in asda at the time I started to bulk and I thought oh that's cheap and easy to make so stuffed my face with pasta for weeks to hit my macros and ended up a fat bloted bloke.

Once I get the carb side of things sorted out I'll then start working on what I recon my macros should be to bulk without ending up a fatty again.

I am half considering a small cut first though To shift the love handles I have developed in the mean time.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> I am half considering a small cut first though To shift the love handles I have developed in the mean time.


Intermittent fasting............


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tut tut bailing on a bulk already.... Ya big girl

Lol coming from me!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Get some sweet tatty mash or brown rice in there see how you go.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

baked spuds beans & lentils do the job for me

i dont tolerate grains well


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oats, rice - brown or white, potatoes - sweet or normal and pasta along with plenty of fruit and veg does the trick for me. I have beween 220 and 260g a day. In my view if you eat too many calories from any form you will gain fat, Iv tried the low carb thing and it just didn't work for me. Every one is different though.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Faultline that idea might just be crazy enough to work, worth considering.

Jim, you're one to talk about bailing on a bulk!

Diglt, I'm still in the minefield of figuring out what works for me and what doesn't. Not filling me with joy.

aad123 low carb didn't agree with me at all, I'm wondering what the suicide rate is on low carb diets I felt that bad on it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha apologies for sticking my 2p in  just tweaking your tatties.

Any who now your not concerned about strength cains a cheeky little IF cut would probably suit you down to the ground. Nothing drastic.... See dem gains

Unless your concerned about getting smaller as faults put it a couple of days ago I believe.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If you want quick fat loss then if is the way to go, I lost 8lb in 4 weeks (before this weeks oddity) on roughly 200 deficit.

No cardio except dog walking.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Rack chins

2x10 +3 on last week. changed the order to do these first instead of rows first.

Pendlay rows

1x5 60kg + 5kg on last week these felt really heavy, put it down to doing pull ups first

1x5 60kg same as last week

1x3 70kg -2 reps on last week

Flat bench

1x5 60kg +10kg on last week

1x5 70kg +10 kg on last week

1x3 72.5kg +2.5kg and new PB I think, will need to check back

Feeling really weak tonight for some reason, arms feel dead so wasn't looking forward to dips

Dips

2x10 Had to dig bloody deep to get the last 5 reps out of the 2nd set but got them done.

Seated db shoulder press

3x10 10kg same as last week, don't have any more weight for the db's

ez bar curls

3x10 19kg +5kg on last week

Skull crushers

3x10 14kg +4kg on last week. These burned a bit on the last set.

Another workout done. Felt really weak as I mentioned earlier but still managed to grind out a half decent workout. Think it was the poor sleep last night that has contributed to it. Food and shower time now.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

feeling weak and still did a PB on bench, can't be bad. Bad nights sleep can have such a detrimental effect, never mind look forward to the next one


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done on the PB. Flat bench is my nemesis. Everyone has one of those workouts once in a while, your next session will be a good one I'm sure.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How you finding this new routine now?

More taxing I would expect than the stronglifts.

Well done on the PB


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Your gonna suffer the same issues i do at times pal.... Anti social working hours, sleep being detriment when its lacking.

Top of my head you hit 70 bench before so great work PB or not.

As faults asks how's this sitting with you at the moment?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys.

This is definitely more intense than SL, feel like I am working harder doing each session and feel worked for longer afterwards. All good so far.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that's what we like to hear AAL being a happy chappy


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers Jim, all is well in the world just now. I am eating carbs again Lmao!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No more carb related melt downs.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I would actually die if there were no carbs.....imagine......no carbs.......no, does not bear contemplating......

Nice sesh there Al! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

getting stronger, taken to this routine like a duck to water mate 

good jeb!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

New avi for ya


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers diglt. I'm enjoying the variety on this routine.

Lmao Jim, a picture for every occasion!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm expecting it to be used :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Fell asleep on the couch after dinner and woke up feeling terrible, not a good start. wasn't full of big expectations for this session.

Squat

1x10 bar

1x5 60kg These felt much heavier than they should have

1x5 90kg Actually struggled with these, decided the smart thing to do was not to go any heavier than this and not go chasing numbers.

1x5 90kg -10kg +1rep on last week

1x5 90kg -15kg +2reps on last week

Felt light headed after these, the bar didn't even feel comfortable on my back tonight. Really felt painful which is something I never get any bother with usually. Decided to scrap The hack squats on this session tonight and just do a reduced session.

SLDL

1x8 60kg

1x8 90kg felt like I was going to throw up after this set and had really bad sweats

1x8 90kg run to toilet and barfs

1x8 90kg

Decided standing calf raises with 100 odd kg on my back squat style was not a good idea tonight so seated calf raises will have to do to finish tonight

Seated calf raises

1x10 70kg

4x10 90kg

So that felt like a totally useless workout tonight, feeling like death now. Think I'm going to go curl up in a corner and cry now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Also I decided earlier that I really don't like what I am seeing in the mirror, so I'm going to do a cut first to shed the flab then try again with the bulk only a little more sensible at it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Not ideal mate, put it down to the CNS taking a battering through fatigue.... Still done heavy lifts on all honesty ,Unless your suffering from the grub not digesting before bashing out the session.... Rest up (man up  ) get the fluids going and catch some z's.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent train until you're dizzy and sick, that sounds like a winner. Good extra reps on the squats. Sometimes you have to cut it short, no worry, pick it up again next week


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

something you'll see time and time over again (mainly from pro's) is listen to your body...sounds like yours needs a rest, maybe take a day or two off or drop the weigh right down?

i'll add the only time i've felt sick is when my nutrition has been pretty poor (usually light headed)

the only time i've actually thrown up was because of coffee+craze+heavy workout+poor nutrition


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

To be honest my diet (other than sunday night's frankie and benny's) hasn't been that bad lately. The gf is just off the phone saying she feels rough and with the exception of friday I have stayed at hers or she has stayed at mine every night since last tuesday so looks like I am coming down with something then. Great.

Tomorrow is a rest day anyway so see what happens on Thursday.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.free-workout-plans-for-busy-people.com/intermittent-fasting-recomp-diet.html

Have a little mooch mate, i used it for the basics when I was carb cycling a while ago... But it's got the IF approach tied in.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> http://www.free-workout-plans-for-busy-people.com/intermittent-fasting-recomp-diet.html
> 
> Have a little mooch mate, i used it for the basics when I was carb cycling a while ago... But it's got the IF approach tied in.


Cheers for that mate, I'll have a look over that tomorrow.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone. Don't come too close today, Alan has manflu. Didn't have the best of sleep last night and have woken up dead this morning. This is going to be a long shift today.

aad123 has got me thinking about the recomp approach rather than a cut then bulk. Anyone ever tried it? How does it work? What should the calorie intake be in relation to maintenance?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there AAlan...sorry to hear you've come down with a cold..they are quite poop aren't they? eat some decent food and stay hydrated to help your body recover from the onslaught, and try not to eat or drink dairy produce if you can as they encourage the body to produce phlegm....eeeuuuwwwww....well, that's what I was told by a doctor when I had the flu a while back. I can't help with the other thing though, sorry.

Try to have a restful day...and I berluddie love that avi...so cute!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning everyone. Don't come too close today, Alan has manflu. Didn't have the best of sleep last night and have woken up dead this morning. This is going to be a long shift today.
> 
> aad123 has got me thinking about the recomp approach rather than a cut then bulk. Anyone ever tried it? How does it work? What should the calorie intake be in relation to maintenance?


@faultine is currently on the IF recomp approach for his lean gains.

It's basically surplus calories (macs) on lift days, and deficit on non lift days, works fine on a 3-4 day split but seeing as your on a 5-6 day it's gonna be a question of finding a balance that fits into training days (strength/hyp)

That website I posted gives you an idea of a step by step approach to formulating the IF recomp, you may not want to go fasted and just eat normally but that's just a question of timings more than anything else.

First off lets look at your maintenance levels then go from there.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks flubs. I'll keep that in mind with the dairy, never thought of that.

It's a 5 day training week I am doing Jim so that would be 5 days above and 2 days under then? I need to fess up and say I don't know what my maintenance is anymore since piling on the weight. I'll need to work it out again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks flubs. I'll keep that in mind with the dairy, never thought of that.
> 
> It's a 5 day training week I am doing Jim so that would be 5 days above and 2 days under then? I need to fess up and say I don't know what my maintenance is anymore since piling on the weight. I'll need to work it out again.


Jump on the scales and lets go from there mate (always good to recalculate with a +/- 5lb difference anyway)

IMO I would probably use this approach

Rest Days - Calorie deficit, high protein, low-moderate carb, moderate fat

Workout Days - Calorie Overfeeding, high protein, high carb, low-moderate fat

That's not saying the carbs have to be stupidly high, just higher than rest days. Seeing as your carb sensitive.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Jump on the scales and lets go from there mate (always good to recalculate with a +/- 5lb difference anyway)
> 
> IMO I would probably use this approach
> 
> ...


Just weighed myself there the now. 12st 10lbs that's straight out of bed with no food or drink in me.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So the old school maintenance kcal rule of thumb 178 (lbs) x 15 = 2700kcals

But obviously this is just a guess at the moment, not taking into account your personal factors (metabolism/activity levels yada yada....)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So the basic recomp approach is off top of my head:

Lift days 2970 (110%)

Rest days 2430 (90%)

Maintain protein intake throughout

(1.5g x 1lb BM = 267g)

If you can hit the 200-250g bracket you should be just fine mate.

250g of protein = 1000kcals roughly so to make up the rest/lift day splits

Lift days

35% protein 1000kcals 250g

40% carbs 1350kcals 340g

25% fats 750kcals 85g

Rest days

35% protein 1000kcals 250g

25% carbs 600kcals 120g

40% fats 900 Kcals 100g

Very rough guide though mate, by no means gospel but it gives you an idea of the thoughts behind recomp: diet cycling.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Squeeze that into 8hrs a day and that's your intermittent fasting.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

good guide jim, but i wouldn't go above 200g protein as he doesnt have the lean body mass to use it. just eat more carbs, same amount of calories but it will prevent glucogenesis


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just weighed myself there the now. 12st 10lbs that's straight out of bed with no food or drink in me.


thats amazing tbh i just flicked back to yoiur firts post and you started off squatting 30-40kg @ 10 st. 7lb

definitely put some meat on them bones lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> good guide jim, but i wouldn't go above 200g protein as he doesnt have the lean body mass to use it. just eat more carbs, same amount of calories but it will prevent glucogenesis


Just thought this would be a good stead for him seeing as higher carbs seem to do him up so to speak, you could take the slack up by increasing fats up, dropping 50g of Pro and upping the cabs/fats to make to 200kcals I guess.

Interesting learning.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry guys got a little busy spell at work there. I think these buggers think I'm out here to work! Lol

Jim ta much for all that mate, tried to give some reps there but seems I need to spread the love a bit before it will let me.

Diglt yeah I have put some meat on the bones, it's the lard that has come with it that I'm not as keen on!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No probs mate....

We can all mull over numbers and god knows what later, it's gonna be trial and error for a little while but you will soon be on the straight and narrow.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

perks of the job mate lol

it's fun cutting down and seeing what you've built too, finding muscles and veins you never knew were there

nothing more rewarding than seeing your body physically change shape...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ahmen


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Morning everyone. Don't come too close today, Alan has manflu. Didn't have the best of sleep last night and have woken up dead this morning. This is going to be a long shift today.
> 
> aad123 has got me thinking about the recomp approach rather than a cut then bulk. Anyone ever tried it? How does it work? What should the calorie intake be in relation to maintenance?


I mannaged to drop my waist from roughly 36" to 31" whilst maintaining the same body weight using a system which was designed for a cut but turned into a recomp. Im at work now but when I get home I will find the link to my previous journal and see if I can copy the page showing the results. Iv got all the info on the diet and training and I could forward it to you.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Look forward to seeing/reading this myself.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:
 

> Look forward to seeing/reading this myself.


x2

5 inches off your waist - weight maintained!? mental. certainly got my attention lol. looking forward to reading it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi al, first off the illness, 2gram of vit c a day and slam the beechams in, should see it off, do I normally supplement with vit c when your well?

2nd, the recomp.

IF is great, try it.

I'm doing similar to what that link suggests but I agree with dig, 1-1.2 gram of pro is more than enough, I'm not going that mad with the carbs either I do 300 on training days, 200 non.

The only trouble I can see is that u lift 5x a week so your Bevin a surplus 5 days n only 2 in a deficit.

Might have to juggle this a bit


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would up the fat content to 100g a day and aim for 200g of protein, keep these two the same and adjust the carbs on training and non training days. I would personally drop one days training as 5 days seems far too much.

I will try and dig out the info and see if I can post it, not sure if I can as its an excel file.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^ this


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have posted the info and some pics but to be honest Im not 100% sure exactly where. Could be in the natty thread or my journal, I post so much stuff its hard to keep up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I have posted the info and some pics but to be honest Im not 100% sure exactly where. Could be in the natty thread or my journal, I post so much stuff its hard to keep up.


Pics in yours

Program in natty


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im glad one of us knows what they are doing because I havent got a clue.....Head in a shed.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening guy's, since I last posted on here i have slipped into a lemsip and night nurse induced coma and slept for about 14hours. Hense why I wasn't on last night. I felt rough when I finished work last night so went over to the gf's and let her make me dinner and run about after me. Seems to have done the job as I feel much more human now.

Going to spend tonight catching up on what's been happening and re reading the wealth of info that has been posted up in the various journals over the last couple of days to see if I can get me head round it all and learn anything from them now my brain is back in a semi functioning state!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Right I'm thinking about the diet just now, mainly based on what Jim kindly worked out for me I'm thinking of going with the following

IF method with an eating window from 1pm till 9pm

training days -2900 kcal

non training days 24000 kcal

These may be a little low but I would rather be on the low side to start with and have to add more than end up a fatter bloke than I am now and have to cut it back.

800kcal from each day made up from protein, everything I have read or watched online is going against eating excessive amounts of protein and guiding with roughly 1gram per pound of bodyweight per day.

Not sure how to go with the split of carbs and fat though. From what I have read carbs help with protein absorbtion and are pretty important for building muscle. I'm wondering if I should give the carbs another bash for a couple of weeks and see if I have been eating the wrong kind of carbs and that's why I was getting fat?

Also after reading the link that someone posted up the other day (can't remember who sorry) about natural testosterone boosters I am thinking of bringing more fish into my diet as well. I really like fish anyway so it's not going to be a hardship for me to eat more of it, what I am wondering is other than tuna is there anything that I can eat cold whilst I am at work that isn't going to poison me?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fish- makeral or sardines straight out the tin lovely, watch out for the fats in oily fish though, good for you but watch your totals.

Fat- id say 70g on non, 90g on training

Carbs to make up the rest.

What's your height b weight currently?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

So my split would be

training days

200g protein =800kcal

90g fat =810kcal

325g carbs =1300kcal

2910kcal total

Rest days

200g protein =800kcal

70g fat =630kcal

240g carbs =960kcal

total 2390kcal

Have I got my sums right there?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I am 12st 10lbs and 5ft 10 mate

And feeling about 30% bodyfat! lmao


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

what split would you be using roughly do you think?

carbs can be your friend. the reason you may have piled on the pudge is because a dramatic increase in anything will see to that, same way a dramatic decrease or change in diet structure usually sees people losing weight (like you will switching to IF)

i'm not a fish eater so i don't know much about it. eat the most oily stuff you can i havent got a clue what those are lol. RE the protein, if you're able to eat **** loads of fish i would higher your protein intake to 250g to allow you to eat more fish (and more fats that come with the fish). don't eat too many carbs with fats, try to have protein+carbs/protein+fats mainly

look up the macros in certain types of fish and do some calcs. chicken and ex.lean beef is 20g protein 0g carbs 1g fat per 100g. other than this, check the labels of stuff you're eating and maybe invest in some scales to weigh out and prep food?

is there anything specific i can help you with mate feel i'm kinda just rambling on here lol. actually in the middle of doing a health & lifestyle assignment, my topic was diet


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If you want a bit less carbs then have 220 pro but that's you choice.

What time do u train?

Your suppose to train fasted or with 1 meal in you, then most of your cals after


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Also if your worried about getting too much on then start at 2300/2600


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Training depends on shifts at work and what time I get finished at but is usually between 7-9pm, does that mean IF won't work for me then? I'm really not game for training before work as I am not much of a morning person any more and start pretty early for some shifts.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> what split would you be using roughly do you think?
> 
> carbs can be your friend. the reason you may have piled on the pudge is because a dramatic increase in anything will see to that, same way a dramatic decrease or change in diet structure usually sees people losing weight (like you will switching to IF)
> 
> ...


Anything specific? Em all of it mate! lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you ok eating BIG meals?

If so, then start eating and have about a 500 cal meal, have another 500 cal meal an hour on 2 before training, then all the rest after, so your talking maybe 1500-1800 last meal.

Its not that u can't do it if you don't but it's optimal, its just if you train then don't eat anything for 14-16 hours or whatever then that's not ideal.

On the fish subject, makeral is great for fat and pro.

What else


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Big meals aren't usually a problem for me, sunday's meal out was proof of that!

That idea might work out ok, my break is usually lands between 12pm and 2pm so can have a meal then. Have another an hour or so before I finish work then come home and train then have a big dinner. Job jobbed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's that sorted, are you dropping down to 4 training days?

What else do we need to sort out?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think I will have a look at condensing the 3 hypertrophy days into 2

Monday power upper

Tuesday power lower

Wednesday rest

Thursday hypertrophy pull?

Friday hypertophy push?

Saturday rest

Saunday rest


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That looks good, as long as you train each body part twice a week then your good


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool, I'll have a look at hypertrophy days and see what I can do to condense it into 2 workouts. Then try figure out a diet plan that I can stick to without too much hassle.

I am not one to bother about cheat days or cheat meals but reading the post aad123 put up in the natty thread the other day it advocated a cheat meal/day structured in to the diet to keep the metabolism firing and keep burning fat. Is that just purely for a cutting diet or is it something to look at working into a recomp? As I say if it's not needed then I'm not bothered about cheats, I'm quite good that way when I get a routine sorted and tend to stick to it quite easily. just want to do whatever will give the best results.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Think I will have a look at condensing the 3 hypertrophy days into 2
> 
> Monday power upper
> 
> ...


Works for me.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Day 1: Upper Body Power Day

•Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Auxiliary Pulling movement: Rack chins

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Pressing Power Movement: Flat dumbbell presses

3 sets of 3-5 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Dips

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance pressing movement: Seated dumbbell shoulder presses

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary curling movement: Cambered bar curls

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary extension movement: Skull crushers

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 2: Lower Body Power Day

•Pressing Power Movement: Squats

5 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance extension movement: Leg extensions

2 sets of 6-10 reps

•Assistance pulling movement: Stiff legged deadlifts

4 sets of 5-8 reps

•Auxiliary calf movement: Standing calf raise

3 sets of 6-10 reps

•Auxiliary calf movement: Seated calf raise

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 3: Rest

Day 4: Pull Hypertrophy Day

•Pulling Power Exercise speed work: Bent over or Pendlay rows

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Rack chins

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Romanian deadlifts

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Upright rows

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Shrugs

2 sets of 12-15 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Cambered bar preacher curls

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy curling exercise: Dumbbell concentration curls

2 sets of 12-15 reps

Day 5: Push Hypertrophy Day

•Lower Body Power Exercise speed work: Squats

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: squats

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Pressing Power Exercise speed work: Flat bench press

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

•Hypertrophy pressing movement: Incline bench press

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy fly movement: Incline dumbbell flyes

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Seated dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables

3 sets of 12-20 reps

•Hypertrophy extension exercise: Skull crushers

3 sets of 8-12 reps

•Hypertrophy pulling movement: Tricep extensions

2 sets of 15-20 reps

•Hypertrophy calf movement: Seated calf raises

3 sets of 15-20 reps

Day 6: Rest

Day 7: Rest

Tweaked the routine a little, what do you think guys?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a lot of exercises there, are you sure you will be able to fit them all into one session ?

Also the cheat meal is a critical art of the diet on both recomp and cutting. Iv read a lot of threads where people are being trained by some of the top guys and most advise a weekly cheat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> Day 1: Upper Body Power Day
> 
> •Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows
> 
> ...


I think you could scale the workouts down slightly if you wanted to, for example 2 calf exercises are not nessesary, how long are you spending on each workout?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was thinking day 5 looked a bit set heavy myself. I'm usually spending about an hour maybe just a little over on a workout


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 where should I fit the cheat meal in? Should I structure it in or just take it whenever it arises? Like dinner at someone elses or eating out?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Imo you could do less, sonething like this:

Day 1: Upper Body Power

Pendlay rows

3 sets of 3-5 reps

Rack chins

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Flat dumbbell presses

3 sets of 3-5 reps

Dips

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Oh press

3 sets of 6-10 reps

bar curls

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Cgbp

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 2: Lower Body Power Day

Squats

3 sets of 4-6

Leg extensions

2 sets of 6-8 reps

Stiff legged deadlifts

4 sets of 5-8 reps

Standing calf raise

3 sets of 12-15reps

Day 4: Pull Hypertrophy Day

Bent over Row

3 sets of 8-10

Rack chins

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Romanian deadlifts

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Lat raise

2 sets of 12-15 reps

Shrugs

2 sets of 8-12

bar curls

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Day 5: Push Hypertrophy Day

Front Squats

3 sets of 8-10

Flat bench press bar

2 sets of 8-10

Incline bench press DB

2 sets of 8-12 reps

Incline dumbbell flyes

2 sets of 15-20 reps

Seated dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Skull crushers

4 sets of 8-12 reps

Standing calf raises

3 sets of 15-20 reps

Just my opinion, you will see I've changed some things, that's just what I'd do


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That does look a bit better, not so keen on the front squats though. Think I might change them to hack squats instead.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Coming together nicely...

Stick to the fronties :devil:

If I'm going down I'm taking someone with me and seeing as faultine is perverse enough to enjoy them I'm running out of candidates.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Coming together nicely...


yip just need to put it into practice now bud.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> yip just need to put it into practice now bud.


I have every faith.

So just so I'm up to speed... Macs sorted? Food sources sorted and training sorted??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I always had my cheat day on a Sunday so I could have a huge roast dinner, I love my Sunday roast. I used to make a note of all the things I craved during the week and had them on a Sunday. Quite often I wouldn't end up eating them but just the knowing that if I wanted to I could have them on a Sunday made the cravings go away. A nice physiological trick of telling myself I can have the food but just not right now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I have every faith.
> 
> So just so I'm up to speed... Macs sorted? Food sources sorted and training sorted??


Pretty much, just need to work out what to make up meal wise for taking to work with me that will fit into the macros. Dinners will be easier I recon, should be able to just wing it with them to suit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I always had my cheat day on a Sunday so I could have a huge roast dinner, I love my Sunday roast. I used to make a note of all the things I craved during the week and had them on a Sunday. Quite often I wouldn't end up eating them but just the knowing that if I wanted to I could have them on a Sunday made the cravings go away. A nice physiological trick of telling myself I can have the food but just not right now.


I like the phsycology behind that to beat the cravings. Nice wee trick.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Anything specific? Em all of it mate! lol


lol i think i remember you saying you had trouble with finding meals to fit your macros, that part i find pretty easy

how many meals a day are you taking in?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think I am going to go with faultlines suggestion of 2 small meals during the day (these need to be consumed cold when out in the van) and 1 big one after training.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken wraps, peanut butter, nuts, boiled eggs, tinned fish etc can all be eaten at work, just mix n match to get 2 500 cal meals with say 40/40/20 split macros roughly

Then smash the rest in after your workout

Obviously on non training days you can split evenly if you like


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you have a cool bag to keep your food fresh whilst in the van. Not a problem at the moment but come summer you will need one. Rice, pasta and bread are all easy options for food on the go, mix with a good protein source, some veg and a splash of olive oil and away you go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a look on google for a six pack bag, apparently there good


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Think I am going to go with faultlines suggestion of 2 small meals during the day (these need to be consumed cold when out in the van) and 1 big one after training.


the 2 smaller meals are still gonna be pretty big meals

200g potato = 50g carbs..

most people tolerate their spuds pretty well & they're cheap enough by the kilo so fill your boots mate. i actually prefer these cold tbh. you could make some chilli (200g extra lean mince) with peppers, onion, mushroom, spinach whatever you fancy vege wise(just get them in for fibre vits & minerals) and cut up 400g potato to mix in with it that will give you 40g protein and 100g carbs. good thing about chilli is you can add in your own spices and it'll never taste the same again! :thumbup1:

are you a pasta fan? theres tons of recipe's online for pasta/chicken meals that can be taken with you

have you worked out the fish meals at all, any idea what you could be eating? just for the fat content it would help to know. eggs eggs eggs

theres about 50g carbs in a can of beans. quick easy and cheap (and a different kind of protein)

oats for morning-mid afternoon carbs (slower digestion)

chicken/meat fish eggs peanutbutter beans lentils oats potatoes rice pasta milk nuts/seeds and oils - eat a mix of these and you'll be flying


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's along the kinda lines i have been thinking, chicken wraps with some veg or tuna with rice and veg. Was taking boiled eggs to snack on during the shift before as well. I seem to do ok with getting protein and carbs for work food but struggle to get the fat content in, keep resorting to evoo to bring it up a bit. Never tried peanut butter so need to give that a try.

Got a cool bag with one of the gel packs that you put in the freezer the night before so I'm ok for that.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Chicken wraps, peanut butter, nuts, boiled eggs, tinned fish etc can all be eaten at work, just mix n match to get 2 500 cal meals with say 40/40/20 split macros roughly
> 
> Then smash the rest in after your workout
> 
> Obviously on non training days you can split evenly if you like


good call. you could 'snack' on some stuff like this between your meals to get the cals in as i can imagine it will be pretty tough to fit around 3 meals


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fats- fish oil in a shake, nuts, PB, oily fish, also milk is a nice mixture of the 3 macros


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> the 2 smaller meals are still gonna be pretty big meals
> 
> 200g potato = 50g carbs..
> 
> ...


Is mince a good idea to be eaten cold mate? I always thought that was a no no. I'm still looking into the options for fish just now, asda online shopping is my friend just now for looking up nutritional values!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I suppose full fat milk could be a good help along the way towards the totals whilst out in the van.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Milks great, ever heard of GOMAD?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

No never heard of it, is it like gold top that everyone seems to rave about?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Is mince a good idea to be eaten cold mate? I always thought that was a no no. I'm still looking into the options for fish just now, asda online shopping is my friend just now for looking up nutritional values!


yeah mince is fine cold. as long as it hasn't been sitting for hours without a cooler/icepack. i eat cold mince meals pretty often tbh and i'm fine lol. love chilli 

dont trust the online nutritional values 100% always double check whatever you're eating, write it down if you need to. i have a book of everything i eat (which isn't much tbh) and the macro count for everyting so i can just revert back to the book if i need to know how much of what i've had, comes in handy a lot lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Stands for gallon of milk a day, popular with rookie American football players along with strength routines to bulk them up for playing.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> yeah mince is fine cold. as long as it hasn't been sitting for hours without a cooler/icepack. i eat cold mince meals pretty often tbh and i'm fine lol. love chilli
> 
> dont trust the online nutritional values 100% always double check whatever you're eating, write it down if you need to. i have a book of everything i eat (which isn't much tbh) and the macro count for everyting so i can just revert back to the book if i need to know how much of what i've had, comes in handy a lot lol


I thought mince was highly dodgy to eat cold, that's why I have never used it for taking to work before.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Stands for gallon of milk a day, popular with rookie American football players along with strength routines to bulk them up for playing.


Ahhh that's quite clever. When I was bulking I was going through 2 6 pint bottles in under a week, dunno if that was part of the cause for getting chubby.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

IIFYM then it's fine


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

have you tried avocados btw?

EXCELLENT source of fat, and it's a fruit so it can be taken with you anywhere. helps the production of testosterone too


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

True. Fair point.

I'm starting to struggle now, still not fully over whatever floored me on tuesday night. Going to have to call it a night for now and get some sleep.

Aim for tomorrow is to go food shopping to sort myself out for the next week when I start back work on sunday and hopefully feel well enough to train. Going to train friday saturday to catch up on tonights missed session again.

Night everyone.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> have you tried avocados btw?
> 
> EXCELLENT source of fat, and it's a fruit so it can be taken with you anywhere. helps the production of testosterone too


Avocados go right through me quicker than you would believe. Tried them a couple of times so I know it wasn't a 1 off.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Avocados go right through me quicker than you would believe. Tried them a couple of times so I know it wasn't a 1 off.


strange. i can't stand the oily texture...it's a fruit!

sleep well mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone. How are we all today?

I'm tired and hungry! Had a really disrupted sleep last night, kept waking up and was really restless. Also giving the IF it's first go today whilst I am off work, waiting till 1pm to have something to eat and I am feckin starvin! Roll on 1pm so I can start munching! lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Al - gallon of milk a day - bleeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrggghhh - Reminds me of a Jackass episode where they all downed a gallon of milk and proceeded to projectile spew it everywhere...grim. My brother thought it was fecking hilarious and he is bl00dy doctor - one would think he had more sense!

I am fasting til lunch today and I concur - bl00dy starving. Have had loads of green tea and have just cracked open the diet coke in the hope the bubbles will fill me up......Have a lovely weekend and glad to hear you are on the mend x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo, this being hungry is a new sensation for me after being on a bulk and a seefood diet before that. No likey just now.

Hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

So I have 10 more min to wait before I can eat, not that I am counting!

Spent this morning cleaning her car, it's a health hazard just now! She is a regional manager for a building company so spends a lot of her time on building sites so you can imagine the state of the car. Think I have removed about 3kg of mud from the inside of it! It's like a totally different car now that the inside has been hoovered and shampoo the carpets. Had to wash it twice then clay bar it then wash it a third time to get all the crap off the outside of it. Back in for a heat because it's freezing outside but at least it has given me something to keep my mind off the hunger.

Going to have a munch then go back out and wax it then it's off to asda to load up on some of the food on that natural testosterone booster list and start making up some packed lunches for when I start back work on sunday.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Have you scoffed your lunch in about three seconds flat??? I mis-read your post and though you were cleaning your bosses car - what a brown noser - then I realised it was your girlfriends....ahhh, now that is a totally different matter. Seems we have another secret softie in our midst!

Have a most excellent weekend. x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

first meal is just what I could knock together with what is in the cupboards before I go to the shops (can't face asda hungry!)

tuna

28g protein

0 carbs

0.5g fat

cous cous

14g protein

66g carbs

4g fat

totals

42g protein

66g carbs

4.5g fat

If my sums are right that adds up to 472.5 kcal

Values were taken from the packaging in case I am wrong.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Have you scoffed your lunch in about three seconds flat??? I mis-read your post and though you were cleaning your bosses car - what a brown noser - then I realised it was your girlfriends....ahhh, now that is a totally different matter. Seems we have another secret softie in our midst!
> 
> Have a most excellent weekend. x


Just about inhaled it Jo! lol Don't think it has been any secret around here that Alan is a softie in that respect. :tongue:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Plenty of cold water and green tea keeps the hunger at bay a bit but it does get easier after the 1st week.

I need to find this test booster list!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Plenty of cold water and green tea keeps the hunger at bay a bit but it does get easier after the 1st week.
> 
> I need to find this test booster list!


Think I drank about a litre of water in the first hour of getting up, I can't remember where the list was posted now. Think @jimmywst might have been the person that posted up the link. I'll have a look and see if I can find it again.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Have you scoffed your lunch in about three seconds flat??? I mis-read your post and though you were cleaning your bosses car - what a brown noser - then I realised it was your girlfriends....ahhh, now that is a totally different matter. Seems we have another secret softie in our midst!
> 
> Have a most excellent weekend. x


Wife, girlfriend, boss there all the same thing.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You rang!?! It's in the natty thread matey.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=d4230ca8eb19c15255be65f67212ab6f&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fnatural-bodybuilding%2F202597-nattyclub-meeting-banter-inane-rambling-thread-37.html%23post3941740&v=1&libid=1361539507150&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tsbmag.com%2F2008%2F07%2F09%2F7-ways-to-naturally-increase-your-testosterone%2F&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fnatural-bodybuilding%2F202597-nattyclub-meeting-banter-inane-rambling-thread.html&title=nattyclub%20meeting%2Fbanter%2Finane-rambling%20thread%20-%20Page%2037&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tsbmag.com%2F2008%2F07%2F09%2F7-w...-testosterone%2F&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13615401522854 @faultline points 3 and 4 are the foods I was talking about mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

it helps to look up things that suppress test as well, burn the candle at 2 ends, not just the promoters. alcohol & **** are top contributors!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a fair point well made mate. I don't smoke so I have that one nailed and barely drink these days as hangovers are getting too painful in my old age! lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's a fair point well made mate. I don't smoke so I have that one nailed and barely drink these days as hangovers are getting too painful in my old age! lol


tell me about it ffs. this is the first year i've really started hanging hard. i guess it's good though, drinking leads to poor nutrition and worse performance in the gym!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just been to farmfoods, what a revelation that place is! Just got about 8.5 kg of assorted fish, chicken and mince and 4kg of cauliflower and brocolli for £45.99 freezer is full! That should see me ok for a while.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And I'm back in the room.... Fully versed and up to date.

I will hold my hands on the milk front. I hit 1l of whole milk a day... Helps bolster things up a bit.

As for the rest mate its just a balance thing... I find that despite IIFYM I'm still eating the same foods really.

Good job on the car! I got [email protected] this morning apparently my van resembles a pint of guiness (white transit) so £5 and a helpful Eastern European lad cleaned it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome back mate! lol

Just back from asda, spent a bloody fortune today on grub. Should be plenty for a couple of weeks tho so not all bad really. Trying to figure out what to make for my next meal now out of everything I have bought. Absolutely starving again, stomach thinks my throat has been cut!

Also picked up some creatine when I was out, asda were selling some for 19 quid so thought I would give it a bash.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did u get mono?

What size tub?

For future ref, don't get from asda, it's about £8-10 for 500g online


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Meal currently cooking, rice with mackerel and leek. I know the leek is a random one but I bought a frozen bag of it ages ago and it has been looking at me every time I open the freezer saying come on then! lol

Again values taken from the packaging

Rice

4.6g protein

47.5g carbs

0.8g fat

Mackerel

17g protein

3g carbs

16g fat

leek

1.5g protein

3g carbs

0.7g fat

totals

23.1g protein

53.5g carbs

17.5g fat

463.9 kcal


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Did u get mono?
> 
> What size tub?
> 
> For future ref, don't get from asda, it's about £8-10 for 500g online


500g tub of sci mx mono mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That was actually surprisingly very nice, I think I have found a new take to work meal. First time having mackerel so wasn't sure what to expect.

totals for the day so far

Protein 63.3g 136.7g left to hit macros

Carbs 119.5g 205.5g left to hit macros

Fat 22g 68g left to hit macros

kcal 963.4 1946.6 kcal left to hit macros

I'm going to make a beef stir fry tonight for main meal and have a tin of coconut milk on standby to bring up the fat and kcal if I am ending up short of targets.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With the creaine you need to decide if you are going to use a loading phase or not. Some people do and others dont bother, Im sure there is plenty of info out there to help you decide. Dont forget to up your water intake when on creatine and I read that caffine can cause problems with it but Im not 100% on that.

Just found this on Livestrong.com

The most significant interaction between creatine and caffeine is the way they influence the hydration or water level of your body. Stimulation of your nervous system means that all parts of your body are stimulated, including your urinary system. Caffeine causes you to urinate more often and expel a greater volume of urine. Creatine supplementation causes your body to retain more water than it naturally would. Extra creatine in the muscles must be accompanied by a greater intake of water, because each molecule of creatine must be bound to water in the muscle. This posses a big problem as caffeine tries to flush water while creatine tries to store it.

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/540935-can-i-take-caffeine-while-taking-creatine/#ixzz2LefPXVwW


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> With the creaine you need to decide if you are going to use a loading phase or not. Some people do and others dont bother, Im sure there is plenty of info out there to help you decide. Dont forget to up your water intake when on creatine and I read that caffine can cause problems with it but Im not 100% on that.
> 
> Just found this on Livestrong.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that up mate, I didn't know that about caffeine. I tend not to have caffeine but it's good to bear in mind in case I felt the need for an energy drink at some point.

I'm not going to bother with the loading phase, have read a bit and it seems most people think that causes a dodgy stomach. I'll just take a normal daily amount and see how I go. Might take a little longer to get the muscles fully saturated but better that than upset stomach and not being able to eat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's been said that when you load, alot of excess creatine sits in your intestine and this causes bloat, so good idea IMO to not load.

Should take 2 weeks to get in Instead of 1 so not too bad.

That's gonna be some meal to meet your macros mate, pics please!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that's what I am thinking, just going to be paitent with it.

Last meal is going to be mega, got 400g of beef that's getting cooked for it. Just trying to figure out what else I need to make up the macros. Might end up a mixed meat stir fry and not just beef.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

200 g of carbs is gonna be a hell of a lot of bean sprouts!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh you might wanna split it a bit, maybe have a shake after workout with whey, oats n PB then a meal an hour or so later


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just done some sums and looked at some labels, coconut milk is defo getting used! I bought nuts when I was out so I think they will be getting used to make up the shortfall. I haven't got anything to make a shake, ran out and haven't got round to getting more. Think milk and nuts will be my friends tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Remember matey less is more with the mono.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And not a "asda rant" in sight.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did u get some quark al?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Did u get some quark al?


RRRAAAAAAARRRRRR ASDA RANT ASDA RANT!!!! lol never had any, AGAIN! there is a surprise.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Shame would have been good in a Pwo shake.

Could blend some beef up?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I won't have a problem getting through the beef unblended mate, I'm still hungry just now.

Just noticed the time, only got 90min of eating time left so going to go train just now then eat like a fat bloke once I'm done.

Back in a bit.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard of someone on here blending tuna n orange juice up!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I've heard of someone on here blending tuna n orange juice up!


On purpose?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Did u get some quark al?


Was there really any need to go there


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bent over rows

2x10 50kg

1x8 50kg

Rack chins

7

7

7

Was fried after doing the BOR's and these were very difficult. Think I will do these first from now on.

Deadlift

1x12 80kg

1x8 80kg forearms were burning by this point!

1x8 80kg straps on

Lat raises

1x13 7kg

1x12 7kg

Shrugs

1x15 15kg

1x12 15kg

ez bar curls

2x12 14kg

1x10 14kg

done! Off to cook a mega meal now.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> bent over rows
> 
> 2x10 50kg
> 
> ...


excellent well done, go get that food!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It's been earned mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Main meal beef green thai curry with coconut milk and chick peas

Beef

92g protein

0 carbs

10.8g fat

coconut milk

4g protein

13.6g carbs

72g fat

chick peas

7.4g protein

19g carbs

1.7g fat

noodles

12g protein

89.8g carbs

2.6g fat

totals

115.4g protein

122.4g carbs

87.1g fat

totals for day so far

178.7g protein 21.3g short

241.9g carbs 83.1 short

109g fat 19g over

2663.4kcal


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So 80 carbs and 20 pro, what u gonna have?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Dunno mate. Gut is busted after the feast. Timings were all out today because of messing about shopping and cleaning her car, then trying to work out meals and stuff so ended up leaving it too long for the second meal and having to rush about to train and get the main meal in.

Think the second meal needs to come earlier then the third meal can be earlier and smaller and then have a snack before the end of the eating window to make up the macros.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it'll take a bit of getting used to, the best thing to make up your macros is homemade shakes as you can manipulate them to fit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Never thought of that. Good plan.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

For example now you could have 1 scoop of whey and aload of oats and you hit your macs!

If you needed fats chuck milk or PB in, they can be a lifesaver for last meal


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that could be a finisher just at the end of the eating window. Need to get some whey now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow that was some meal, a true belly buster. Gaviscon at the ready.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Was 1700 odd calories in one sitting, heavy going but I soldiered through it bravely.

Only 14 hours 15min till I am allowed to eat again. Not that I am counting.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did u get the rest of your macros in?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

No mate, stomach was as full as could be after the last meal. Plus I was over the feeding window by the time I finished it.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Al - So did you enjoy your first IF day? Sounded interesting trying to cram all that grub in!!

You will note that I managed to stay away from your journal last night hence no drunken sh!te!! Truth be told I was knackered and did not go out - but we can keep that secret right!! Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Only 71 mins to go till "grup'o'clock" getting hungry yet ???


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Midday for me too, I've got meal 1 n 2 planned and it's around 1500 cals and about 130g pro n carbs, 40g fat, leaves me about 1000 cals for later, yum


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What culinary delights have you got in stall ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone.

Jo, first IF day was a mix of being really hungry then still being mildly hungry to starving to mildly hungry then so full I needed to lie down and couldn't function. Poor planning of meals and meal timings basically so hopefully I will get better at it as I get more time to prepare stuff and sort out go to meals to hit my macros easier. And you are welcome to comment anytime mrs, drunk or sober! lol

aad, I'm a little hungry just now. Not anywhere near as bad as I was yesterday morning though. Drank a ton of water since getting up so that has probably helped with the hungry feeling. Sitting trying to figure out what I am going to have for my first meal just now.

What you got planned for your meals faultline?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Midday: grilled bacon, poached eggs, half tin of beans, 2 wholemeal toast

Protein shake

3pm: grilled chicken breast, Mexican bean and chilli rice (Tilda)

So far.....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds good, plenty variety there. I still haven't decided what I'm going to have yet.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you training today?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah push hyperthrophy today. Missed Thursdays workout because I was ill so everything is back a day.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You probably should have trained already then, then you could have got all your cals in after and spaced them out however you wanted


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Bugger never thought of that! I'm that into the routine of training at night that I never thought about doing fasted training this morning.

My mate turned up with his new car at 12 o'clock and was hinting that it needed cleaned properly, 3 and a half hours later it's been washed, clayed washed again then waxed. I'm done in now. Seems this block of 3 days off I am car washer for everyone and my car is sitting unwashed and filthy looking. Something not right there!

Had the mackerel leak and rice meal that I had yesterday just for quickness whilst I was doing his car so macros so far for the day are

23.1g protein

53.5g carbs

17.5g fat

463.9 kcal

Going to see what I can have now as I'm getting hungry again then train in a bit.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just keep it light if your training imminently matey... No sense wallowing through a session


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

current meal in progress sweet potato and pork steaks

sweet potato

4g protein

65g carbs

1g fat

pork steak

55g protein

0g carbs

36.8g fat

totals

59g protein

65g carbs

37.8g fat

836.2 kcal

totals for day

82.1g protein

118.5g carbs

55.3g fat

1300.1kcal

This is leaving me a little better position that I was this time yesterday. Only need to find just under 1700kcal the rest of the day now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Appologies if I am getting a bit boring posting all my meal info up btw, just feel it will be easier for me to keep track this way and hopefully if I am going seriously wrong somewhere or there is somewhere I can improve then it can get picked up quicker by everyone else.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If it helps you keep organised dont apologise.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nutrition side of things has always been my week point with training, I can manage my weight ok when not training in that I tend to stay the same weight and don't get fat or excessively thin. It's just the trying to get bigger I have never managed to achieve because the nutrition has held me back. I'm hoping if I get really strict with keeping track of things and log them here it will help me improve in the areas that I am lacking and see where I am going wrong.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nutrition side of things has always been my week point with training, I can manage my weight ok when not training in that I tend to stay the same weight and don't get fat or excessively thin. It's just the trying to get bigger I have never managed to achieve because the nutrition has held me back. I'm hoping if I get really strict with keeping track of things and log them here it will help me improve in the areas that I am lacking and see where I am going wrong.


As long as you stick to your macs you are on the right track... Next weeks weigh in will help determine levels a little more... If your strict you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a thing, weight. I weighed myself yesterday morning as reference for starting the IF and I was 12st 8 1/4lbs which was 2 lbs down on what I was at the last weigh in. I hadn't been well and hadn't really been eating too good for a few days last week so don't know how it work it with next weigh in. Do I use the heavier weight as reference or take the weight from yesterday morning as the reference weight?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's a thing, weight. I weighed myself yesterday morning as reference for starting the IF and I was 12st 8 1/4lbs which was 2 lbs down on what I was at the last weigh in. I hadn't been well and hadn't really been eating too good for a few days last week so don't know how it work it with next weigh in. Do I use the heavier weight as reference or take the weight from yesterday morning as the reference weight?


Start from yesterday you may rebound a little but it's gonna be a question of balancing things out to start with any way.

So now are you looking at the ideal recomp approach (maintained weight/fat loss) or just an overall loss??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to give the recomp approach a bash and see if I can stay around the same weight.

Problem I have is that I tend to throw myself into a direction too much and go overkill which is why I ended up putting on too much weight because I was trying to bulk too quickly like a silly boy, so I am wary of trying to cut that I would end up chasing numbers and trying for too much too quickly and hammering cardio and cutting calories too much and ending up loosing any muscle gains I have made. Think the recomp is probably safest bet for now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm going to give the recomp approach a bash and see if I can stay around the same weight.
> 
> Problem I have is that I tend to throw myself into a direction too much and go overkill which is why I ended up putting on too much weight because I was trying to bulk too quickly like a silly boy, so I am wary of trying to cut that I would end up chasing numbers and trying for too much too quickly and hammering cardio and cutting calories too much and ending up loosing any muscle gains I have made. Think the recomp is probably safest bet for now.


That's your shout mate... I know of a couple of lads on here that have had great success , it's obviously more difficult but by no means impossible.

Keep it sensible, make small adjustments where needed and I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah it's not going to be easy to do but I think if my aim is maintaining the current weight then it takes away the temptation of chasing numbers so will hopefully help me stay patient with the progress.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah it's not going to be easy to do but I think if my aim is maintaining the current weight then it takes away the temptation of chasing numbers so will hopefully help me stay patient with the progress.


Less chasing but more focus.

Bulking is easy and cutting too when it ultimately comes to numbers.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah will see how it goes mate, hoping for a bit more sucess this way.

Just had to edit my last meal as I looked at the packaging of the sweet potato there trying to plan out other meals and realised I got my sums wrong. Had it down for less carbs than it should have.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Less chasing but more focus.
> 
> Bulking is easy and cutting too when it ultimately comes to numbers.


easy when you know how, when you're confident what you're doing will yield results 

both are great fun...can't wait to start getting stronger again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> easy when you know how, when you're confident what you're doing will yield results
> 
> both are great fun...can't wait to start getting stronger again


I just mean from a numbers point of view..

Eat more, eat less.... Recomp probably has to be the most rewarding though.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm off to go wave some weights about so I can eat again. I'm getting quite hungry.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Squats

1x10 bar

1x12 60kg

2x10 60kg

Flat bench

1x10 bar

1x10 40kg

1x10 50kg

Incline bench

1x12 40kg

1x10 40kg

Incline db flyes

2x20 7kg

Seated db press

3x12 7kg

Skull crushers

2x12 14kg

2x10 14kg

Standing calf raises

1x11 110kg Weight wasn't a problem, really struggled with balace for some reason. Not sure if it's down to my dodgy ankles, need to work on this

1x16 90kg

1x15 90kg

Done. Triceps are burning quite nicely after that. Time for some more food.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How far are your feet apart on the calf raise mate?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I played about with the stance width. tried feet together then narrow then wider like a squat. keep going to fall forward and swaying a little. As I say it might just be my feeble injury ridden ankles needing strengthening up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

But don't forget 110kg sitting on your backs a fair lump of weight.

I may be inclined to drop the weight till I'm more stable, increase reps or increase weights gradually.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I played about with the stance width. tried feet together then narrow then wider like a squat. keep going to fall forward and swaying a little. As I say it might just be my feeble injury ridden ankles needing strengthening up.


do you not use a smithy for calf raises mate?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think that's going to be the way forward Jim.

Diglt, home gym bud. don't have a smith machine.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Think that's going to be the way forward Jim.
> 
> Diglt, home gym bud. don't have a smith machine.


Won't take you long to adapt to them.

Are you going flat off the ground or off a block/plates. ??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Chicken rogan josh with sweet potato and rice

Chicken

138.15g protein

0g carbs

7.65g fat

sweet potato

4.8g protein

78g carbs

1.2g fat

rice

9.2g protein

95g carbs

1.6g fat

Rogan josh sauce

2.8g protein

13.2g carbs

9g fat

Totals

154.95g protein

186.2g carbs

19.45g fat

1539.05kcal


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flat off the ground with calf raises.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

237.05g protein

304.7g carbs

74.75g fat

2839.15kcal

Slightly under on carbs and fat and slightly over on protein but pretty close overall I think


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Off a block can emphasise the stress on the Achilles which in turn can help with ankle development. But seeing as you got previous issues if you may want to lighten the load.

Personal preference obviously.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> whack a picture up as progress.


Have taken a picture but the lighting in my house near any mirrors is rubbish, coupled with a crap camera on my phone and the pics a useless.

Going to wait till the gf is back tomorrow night and get her to take some pics of me in decent lighting then take some more when I think I have made some progress and put them both up together.

Only thing you will see in pics just now is a bloke with skinny arms and impressive love handles! lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Off a block can emphasise the stress on the Achilles which in turn can help with ankle development. But seeing as you got previous issues if you may want to lighten the load.
> 
> Personal preference obviously.


Think I need to wind it back a bit and build up. It's frustrating becuse my calves are pretty strong it's just the gammy ankles that are causing stability issues.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Think I need to wind it back a bit and build up. It's frustrating becuse my calves are pretty strong it's just the gammy ankles that are causing stability issues.


Plenty of ankle isolation exercises to be done to strengthen them bro.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Plenty of ankle isolation exercises to be done to strengthen them bro.


Really? I'm all ears mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried doing one calf at a time whilst holding a DB in one hand and steadying yourself against a fixed object with the other. Iv seen a guy at my gym doing this whilst standing on a block of wood for a full stretch. Might be worth a try and deff better than falling over with 100kg plus on your back.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have you tried doing one calf at a time whilst holding a DB in one hand and steadying yourself against a fixed object with the other. Iv seen a guy at my gym doing this whilst standing on a block of wood for a full stretch. Might be worth a try and deff better than falling over with 100kg plus on your back.


I don't have enough weight to put on a db yet to make it worthwhile but that is a really good idea. I must admit a wee bit of poo nearly came out when I had a wobble at rep 11 with 110kg on my back!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Go to YouTube and search one leg DB calf raise, there are loads of videos.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> I don't have enough weight to put on a db yet to make it worthwhile but that is a really good idea. I must admit a wee bit of poo nearly came out when I had a wobble at rep 11 with 110kg on my back!


As you are only doing one calf at a time you will need less weight also I personally think calf exercises work better at high reps because our calves are used to being worked most of the time anyway.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Buy yourself a resistance band mate.... Rock your ankle through the full range of movement under tension concentrating on inversion and eversion.... Dorsiflexion and plantar flexion.

(Google image search these)

One legged mini squats (google these puppies)

Scissor jumps

Standing squat jumps.

All goooooood mucker.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/adding-muscle-while-losing-fat-qa.html

Just some interesting reading for you mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm intrigued but too tired to read it tonight. A little light reading over breakfast tomorrow. Looks like a nice find.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Been doing some digging just out of interest... It raises some good points. A UKM q&a session tomorrow I think.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Only read a bit but he doesn't seem to be convinced its possible but I can say it is but it's not as simple as loosing fat and gaining muscle at exactly the same rate it's more a series of mini bulks and cuts over a short period of time. I think it's related closely to finding a training system that works very well for the individual and combining that with a very good diet. In my case I had been training for a long time but the training was ineffective and as soon a new system was introduced the gains started coming along with the fat loss from a properly structured diet.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

So going by that article I am wasting my time trying a recomp then?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha no mate.... It's just a flip side article.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to agree its not as clear cut as a pound for pound recomp but I still logically can't see how it is impossible to maintain weight within certain tolerances (3-5lb)?? Or is that just me.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I found that last year when I started dieting my weight reduced to start due to the effects of the diet then slowly my weight started to level off which is when the training started to work in developing muscle. Its not the case that my body weight stayed exactly the same but from the start to the end of the process the net gain in weight was only a few pounds. I think the biggest change was the introduction of training each muscle twice a week with higher reps than I was used to, this shocked my body into groth.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Alan recomps do work, you just have to be more on top of things as a natty.

For example I started IF 6 weeks ago now, because I weighed myself every week I know that I went:

Week1 13.6

Week4 12.12

Week6 13.2

But if I hadn't weighed every week and only done 1 and 6 then I would have only seen a 4lb difference but look leaner, hope that all makes sense lol

The way your diet is set for a recomp is your basically bulking and cutting at the same time as half the week your in a surplus and the other half your in a deficit


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just found this quote from @dtlv from my journal last year

*Lowering kcals just on non training days is a good way to go IMO - is what I tend to do and it works for me very well. Muscle loss is unlikely with a modest calorie deficit unless you are sub 10% bodyfat... despite what is commonly believed you can still maintain or even gain a little muscle in kcal deficit if your kcals are still higher than your BMR (the kcal restriction is less than your kcal needs for activity only), your protein intake is adequate and your bodyfat levels are high enough... is only when very lean that muscle inevitably becomes catabolised in kcal restriction.*I t

I tend to trust what dtlv tells me.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm fully expecting to see some good results, long as the laddo keeps his head in the game


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

A more objective look at balancing the scales

http://muscleandbrawn.com/lose-fat-gain-muscle/


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening everyone, been a bit quiet on the update front last couple of days. Work has taken a turn for the worse and I am majorly hacked off, spent all of yesterday and most of today on the phone to the other guys and the union it's got that bad so not been in the mood or had time to come on here. Might be looking for another job soon so monday to friday 9 to 5 job might be the order of the day.

Anyway yesterdays rest day food wise was not the best as a result. Had to go pick the gf up from the airport at 6.30pm which was a 40 min drive away and the flight was 30min late so that took a big chunk out of my eating window. Made 2 tubs of rice, sweet potato, leek and chicken breast up to take to work then had home made stew with mashed sweet potato (can you tell I am getting on quite well with the sweet tattie! lol) And that was finished at just after 9 so that was eating window over.

Macros for the day were

148g protein

230.8g carbs

50.2g fat

1967kcal

So was about 400kcal under yesterday.

Today I had the same for lunch but only took 1 tub to work with me, ended up hungry and was robbed 4 quid for 2 chicken veg sarnies in a services! was raging! just got in and munched some leftover stew and sweet potato just now. Going to raid the fridge and see what I can have after I train, upper power day today.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Macros so far for today to save me working them out again

78.6g protein

118.7g carbs

21.5g fat

982.7kcal Think I am going to be short again tonight. Need another 1700 kcal feed for last meal again


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I were you I would just go back to normal eating for a while and have 5 meals a day for a few weeks then reduce to 4 meals a day for a further few weeks then finally go down to the 3 meal IF. This way you can break yourself in slowly and get used to the meal portions. It might be better to do it slowly than miss your macros all the time or force yourself to eat huge 2000 cal meals.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It's either that fella or your gonna have to bring in more structure to the diet, pre planned and pre cooked if necessary.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Rack chins

3x10 +1 full set on last week

Flat bench

1x5 60kg

1x1 75kg nob!

1x1 70kg even bigger nob!

1x3 65kg

1x5 62.5kg Think I am still feeling the hypertrophy day from saturday, triceps took a pasting then. Plus lack of sleep and not enough food. Oh well.

Pendlay rows

1x5 62.5kg these were a fight

1x5 50kg

1x5 55kg

Dips

3x10 +1 full set on last week

Overhead press

1x8 40kg

1x7 40kg

1x6 40kg triceps are now on fire

ez bar curl

2x10 19kg Couldn't get any more weight on the bar so did really slow negatives. Felt these

Close grip bench press

1x10 bar feeler set, never done these before

1x10 30kg

1x10 35kg

1x8 35kg

Done. munching time now.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done Alan, you knob :laugh: don't be so hard on yourself that was good work


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

dinner was turkey rogan josh with petis pois and mixed pepper with rice

128g protein

119g carbs

22g fat

1186kcal

totals

206g protein

237.7g carbs

72.2g fat

2168kcal under on carbs and fat.

Gf is on her way over and said she has bought me cupcakes so they might just save the day! outside the eating window but calories in are more important I think.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That was a nice workout, don't worry about the bench because at least next time you will know what weight to start with and soon enough you will be doing your working sets with the heavier weights which will give you a boost. Also well done on the Jim rows (Pendlay's) I recently discovered for myself how difficult these are. You have also gained well on dips and chins so plenty to be happy about.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm done in from being a bit stressed out the last couple of days. Going to hit the hay just now. I'll catch up with everyones journals tomorrow hopefully when I have more time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finished my supper and I'm away to bed myself.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bad news on the job front mate, I know myself what a Cnut it can be when they fcuk you around. Hope it gets sorted.

Decent session there even if the bench was a struggle, benching isn't the be all and end all, dips are the way forward and your nailing them!

The diet.

I totally agree that you should ditch it for now, it's a good system but not if your not meeting your macros, that's the most important thing is your macros, if Im miles out with mine I don't not have them I'll just go over the window to meet them.

Doesn't happen a lot but I'd rather go over to meet macros, it's not like keto where you will take yourself out of a certain state, it's just fasting, you can always have a longer window, still fast 16 hours then have a shorter window tomorrow, anyway I'm waffling, I'd say either ditch it or do a 14/10 split to make to easier.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

evening everyone. I'm going to need to put more effort into the diet, I'm not sure with the way my work is that I can get the right amount of food in and train in an 8 hour window. Think I will just focus more on hitting the macros and not so much on the fasting time and see how I go from there.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea. I think at the moment the food consumed is far more important than the window of time in which it is eaten. You have enough to cope with at the moment without adding to your stress by worrying about meal timings and fasting periods. Just relax and eat a good ballanced diet be it 3 meals or 6 meals a day as long as you get your required calories and get close to your macro splits dont worry too much. If you start to see the diet as a chore then you will soon loose interest. You just need to find what works best for you and stick with that, why make tings more complicated than they need to be.

If you need any help with thing Im sure we can all help with ideas.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Group hug!!! :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Todays macros so far

186.2g protein

255.7g carbs

61.3g fat

2319.3kcal

Doing a little better today. Going to train now then get a last meal in me. Legs power day, should be fun


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I think at the moment the food consumed is far more important than the window of time in which it is eaten. You have enough to cope with at the moment without adding to your stress by worrying about meal timings and fasting periods. Just relax and eat a good ballanced diet be it 3 meals or 6 meals a day as long as you get your required calories and get close to your macro splits dont worry too much. If you start to see the diet as a chore then you will soon loose interest. You just need to find what works best for you and stick with that, why make tings more complicated than they need to be.
> 
> If you need any help with thing Im sure we can all help with ideas.


Thanks mate, appriciate it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Squat

1x4 90kg legs feel dead

1x5 90kg these felt a little better but should be blasting these no problem

1x6 90kg

Leg extension

2x8 19kg

Deadlift

1x8 90kg

1x5 110kg

1x5 100kg

1x6 100kg

Seated calf raise

3x15 90kg

Felt really weak again tonight, don't know if it's the new diet that's causing it or what's wrong with me. Just don't feel as strong the last week.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Might get a slagging for this one but I have found something to finish the day and fill my macros for the day. Raiding the cupboards for inspiration and came across dry roasted peanuts, 100g of these job done!

total for the day

213.7g protein

269.4g carbs

107.5g fat

2899.9kcal

Slighly over on protein and fat and slightly under on carbs but 0.1kcal off target overall so that's the closest I have come yet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Stress...if your not sleeping and are under abnormal levels of stress through the day your lifting will suffer. That being said the workout looks good to me. How do you warm up, I only ask because if I'm not fully warmed up, especially on legs I really struggle. I will some times do 5 or 6 warmup sets of squat before I start going heavy for reps.

The change in diet may be having an effect but I would say its more likely the stress. @DigIt knows a few stress releasing exercises.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love dry roasted peanuts, don't have them very often but they are very moreish. I find cashews and Brazil nuts mixed make a tasty snack.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah hadn't thought about that, you're probably right.

Warm up was 1x10 with the bar 1x5 60kg 1x5 70kg then the 90kg set was supposed to be a warm up but felt too heavy so ended up a working set.

Had some stress relief with the gf last night, might give the @DigIt method a bash tonight lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I love dry roasted peanuts, don't have them very often but they are very moreish. I find cashews and Brazil nuts mixed make a tasty snack.


Dry roasted nuts are one of my downfalls, along with crisps.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Yeah hadn't thought about that, you're probably right.
> 
> Warm up was 1x10 with the bar 1x5 60kg 1x5 70kg then the 90kg set was supposed to be a warm up but felt too heavy so ended up a working set.
> 
> Had some stress relief with the gf last night, might give the @DigIt method a bash tonight lol


Iv had exactly the same issue myself many times.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sometimes we're a bit tired mate and it could be any number of things that causes it, no worry you still got in there, trained and pushed the numbers


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I worked as hard as I could and lifted as much as I could so that's probably as much as I can ask for. Think I am guilty of getting too wrapped up in numbers again.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, would it be a really stupid suggestion for you to take 2 or 3 days off totally? let your body just relax and for you to chill and sleep as and when you need to? to re-charge yourself? I take a full week off every 2 or 3 months and just go walking up the hills and stuff and get some decent sleep in and I come back more with it and ready for the next set of challenges...take care you...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm about to be bad guys. Never got time to make my lunch for work last night, spent most of the night on the phone to various people from work. It's lunchtime and I have just been given a job in the car park of KFC. I'm doomed!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm about to be bad guys. Never got time to make my lunch for work last night, spent most of the night on the phone to various people from work. It's lunchtime and I have just been given a job in the car park of KFC. I'm doomed!


Lalalala I didn't hear that 

Only because I could really go a zinger.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, would it be a really stupid suggestion for you to take 2 or 3 days off totally? let your body just relax and for you to chill and sleep as and when you need to? to re-charge yourself? I take a full week off every 2 or 3 months and just go walking up the hills and stuff and get some decent sleep in and I come back more with it and ready for the next set of challenges...take care you...


Hi flubs, I think I need to just get away for a few hours and clear my head, this week has been horrible and there is a lot of uncertainty. I hate not knowing whats happening or not being in control.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Dry roasted nuts are one of my downfalls, along with crisps.


I could quite happily go without chock and sweets but if I catch sight of a packet of crisps I just want them. We used to keep our crisps in the same cupboard as my whey but I had to move them, out of sight - out of mind. Once I get going I can easily get through 4 of 5 packets.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> I'm about to be bad guys. Never got time to make my lunch for work last night, spent most of the night on the phone to various people from work. It's lunchtime and I have just been given a job in the car park of KFC. I'm doomed!


Big daddy meal....with diet coke.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm the same, stopped buying crisps for that reason. Too easy to rattle 6 bags without thinking about it.

Wasn't too bad with the KFC, had a variety meal. Killed off about 1000 calories in one sitting! Need to Google the macros when I get home lol.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope you enjoyed your KFC....Never had one myself, I dunno why really cos I am a right greedy mare for everything else (like you, I like savoury stuff, peanuts, crisps etc)....Although Maccy D brekkies are my dirty secret - I sometimes sneak one if hungover, but hide from the OH - he would be disgusted......(although three packets of salt and vinegar and a family sized Whole Nut bar is ok apparently.....)

Try and rest up Al - stress is not a good thing. Hope things get sorted for you soon x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

kfc really isn't that bad, so long as you stick with water and don't eat they're excuse for 'chips'

protein & fats! 

i usually get a boneless box, eat the beans (about 20g carbs) and a mini fillet just take out the bread. makes up about 40g pro and 30-40 fat


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

KFC this weekend for me I think.... Getting hungry already.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning..just doing the madatory swooooosh....all ninja like h34r:

Have a good day and hope you're ok..x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone. Yesterday was a disaster with food. Had a variety meal for lunch from KFC, was run ragged at work all day and never got home till 7pm. Had to throw some food down my throat then run over to my mates to babysit his 2 kids for him because him and his mrs are both working shifts. Got home at 11pm and crashed out.

Dinner was pasta, broccoli and mince with peppers. Haven't a clue what the macros were at all for yesterday but I do know that I was quite hungry for most of the day and have woken up ravenous. Only on a short shift today so food intake should be better. Training tonight so it better be!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The KFC would have done you no harm in the grand scheme of things, probably low on overall protein for the day but apart from that don't worry about it, life got in the way as it do often does.

You could leave a shaker with whey in it in your van, and If your ever caught short, a pint of milk from the garage and you have a decent 'meal' to keep you going on the long shifts


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a plan faultline, think that's going to have to be the way forward from now.

Just weighed myself and I am confused now.

This week hasn't been the best for calorie intake as I have only managed to hit my macros 2 out of 7 days iirc. Think I have been under the other 5 days adn I have put on 1/4 of a lb I am now 12st 8 1/2lbs.

How does that work? Is it because I have started using creatine? I am only using 5g a day I haven't loaded on it so could it be water retention from that?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If you haven't loaded I personally doubt it's that, have you increased carbs in the last week from normal?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Carbs have been higher than normal in the last week. Actually struggling to find ways of hitting the carb macros for each day. Think I have fell short of macros on carbs everyday but still eating more than I normally would.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So more likely a top up in glycogen levels, do u look a little 'fuller' than normal?

Or could be slight fat loss, slight muscle gain, lots of options!

Remember that 1/4 of a lb is nothing at all, you could have a nice dump and be half a lb lighter, you will probably find that taking measurements are more accurate as I have.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Al - its 1/4 of a lb - please do not sweat it - I reckon you are right stress monkey!

Chill out Mr and stop over thinking things - that's an order (coming from someone who knows sweet fanny adams about anything!!).

x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Weigh in was post morning pee and dump mate so im empty! lol I actually feel a little leaner and my trousers don't feel as tight, with the way the diet has been this week and how hungry I have been for most of it I was expecting a couple of lbs loss.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Also you done IF for for a few days and you have upped carbs at the same time, sounds like a mini recomp, fat loss - muscle gain especially if your heavier but things fit better, keep it up!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope that is what's happening. That's a week of IF and more structured diet with high and low carb days, I really need to get the macros nailled more consistently though. That was a thing I let myself down with last week even though I was trying hard with it things kept getting in my way with it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate I'm really gonna stress preparing your meals the day before.

If need be treat yourself to a travel microwave and a 12v inverter


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

stop paying attention to scale weight full stop. in 6, 8 or 12 weeks time if you put the work in you WILL see the results. then weigh yourself and be happy. you're holding yourself back by worrying about how much you weigh

worrying about anything (even sub consciously) produces cortisol. this nasty little hormone stores fat and burns muscle tissue, so make your life smoooooooooth and don't sweat a measly jump in scale weight!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Mate I'm really gonna stress preparing your meals the day before.
> 
> If need be treat yourself to a travel microwave and a 12v inverter


Life has just kinda got in the way this week and stopped me doing that. I had prepped Sunday and Mondays food then it all went wrong after that.

Wish I could do that mate, got a 330litre ibc in the back with contaminated fuel in it. Not allowed to carry spare batteries for cars never mind a microwave.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> stop paying attention to scale weight full stop. in 6, 8 or 12 weeks time if you put the work in you WILL see the results. then weigh yourself and be happy. you're holding yourself back by worrying about how much you weigh
> 
> worrying about anything (even sub consciously) produces cortisol. this nasty little hormone stores fat and burns muscle tissue, so make your life smoooooooooth and don't sweat a measly jump in scale weight!


I'm not actually fussed about weight mate to be honest, I'm just wanting to strip the fat and reveal some of my hard work lol.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

So turns out all the work I did on the gf's car last week when I was off was a waste of time. She is just off the phone, a truck has hit her whilst she was sitting at a set of traffic lights. Everyone is ok which is the main thing. Going well this week is not!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Life has just kinda got in the way this week and stopped me doing that. I had prepped Sunday and Mondays food then it all went wrong after that.
> 
> Wish I could do that mate, got a 330litre ibc in the back with contaminated fuel in it. Not allowed to carry spare batteries for cars never mind a microwave.


Aaah yes I can see that being a small hurdle.

Nice to know your effectively sitting on a disaster zone


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Aaah yes I can see that being a small hurdle.
> 
> Nice to know your effectively sitting on a disaster zone


Yeah I panic everytime someone flicks a ciggie out their window when they are driving in front of me! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Squeaky bum time!! :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Rack chins

2x12

1x8 knew I wasn't going to get 12 on this set so went really slow on the negatives, forearms exploded with these.

Pedlay rows

3x10 40kg

Deadlifts

2x12 60kg

1x12 70kg grip was burning bad after these

Lateral raise

1x15 7kg

1x12 7kg

Shrugs

2x12 20kg

EZ bar curls

1x12 19kg

2x10 19kg

Rattled that lot out in 35 min, going to go look at her smashed up car now to see what the damage is.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great chins mate and keep those deads going, that's a lot of reps for one set


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope your better half is ok after the smash, just watch her for a while because she could be in shock. My wife got hit from the side and seemed fine for a day or two but then she fell apart when the reality hit her.

Nice looking hypertrophy session, good high reps should stimulate some groth.

For food on the go I always take a shake bottle with a few scoops if whey and the same amount if oats in it. If time is tight just add water or milk and you have a quick meal ready to go in seconds.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, I didn't feel like I was moving much weight but the pump I got was unbelievable. I felt like my muscles exploded which I have never had before. Probably only increased in size by about 0.000001% but it was weird. Felt really big and muscles felt solid. I assume that means something was working.

Thanks aad123 I'm with her just now, it wasn't a bad one and she seems fine. Only thing I am concerned about is she is away this weekend again so can't keep an eye on her.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Al - Glad that the OH is OK - My OH has been in a couple of accidents and you really feel your stomach drop when you get that call "I've had an accident......but I am OK" - heart stopping moments eh....

Good session there :thumbup1: x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just been into powerhouse and topped up on some supps. Bought chocolate mint PhD pharma whey and some PhD bcaas. Should keep me going for a few weeks.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I need to get my ass into gear and sort out my sups as Im running low.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I ran out about a month ago and hadn't had a chance to go get any. The PhD protein is awesome, tastes like a mint aero.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be getting some bcaa's soon, still got a fair bit of protein left but next time I'm getting a big bag of cherry bakewell whey, the stuffs gorgeous mixed with quark!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I normally go for MP unflavoured as I'm a tight git.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I normally go for MP unflavoured as I'm a tight git.


I'm exactly the same but then again I always use whole milk so it's not even noticeable


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Had a go with the bcaa's earlier. The orange crush is a bit of a funky flavour, glad it only needs 250ml of water to mix it!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Push hypertrophy session tonight.

Squats

1x12 60kg

2x10 60kg

Flat bench

1x10 50kg

1x10 55kg

Incline bench

2x12 40kg

Incline db flyes

2x20 7kg

Seated db press

3x12 7kg

Skull crushers

3x12 14kg

1x9 14kg had the shakes big time after these

Seated calf raise

3x20 90kg Calves are feeling that!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What are you doing progression wise with the weight?

When you hit a certain rep range?

I bet your quads will be bruised having a 90kg bar resting on them!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice session and I feel your pain on the skull crushers. I couldn't complete my sets as I was shattered. I find high rep days harder than heavy days, I'd rather do heavy squats for 5 reps than light for 12.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> What are you doing progression wise with the weight?
> 
> When you hit a certain rep range?
> 
> I bet your quads will be bruised having a 90kg bar resting on them!


I'm still trying to figure out what weight I am needing to use for everything and kinda feeling my way through each workout just now. Think I am going to try just lift as much as I can on the day and not get too hung up on numbers, if I feel I can go heavier I will and if I feel like I am struggling then I will go lighter.

I just stacked the weights up on my knees rather than have them on the bar, bit less painful that way.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice session and I feel your pain on the skull crushers. I couldn't complete my sets as I was shattered. I find high rep days harder than heavy days, I'd rather do heavy squats for 5 reps than light for 12.


Yeah I am with you on that, high rep day's are horrible and hurt like hell but that's the same reason I also like them! lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

macros counting has been non existant the last few days. Ended up through at the gf's on thursday to check her car and make sure she was ok and her flatmate made us dinner, stayed at hers on Friday so had lunch and dinner there again. Dunno how to work out macros when I haven't been cooking the meals or eating out.

I'm lying on the couch ready for falling asleep just now, went to bed at 12 last night and woke up about half 7 bright as a button.Couldn't get back to sleep so got up and went to play golf. After doing legs last night I'm nearly dead! My calves are totally done in and I have no energy. Need to go through to my brothers as well later and can't be bothered moving. Rest day too! lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv finally sat down on the sofa after running around all day, just in time for the other half to ask what we are doing for dinner, no way I'm cooking so it's looking like Chinese. Some rest day, I haven't bloody stopped. Sounds like we both are suffering from post leg day fatigue.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just been and treated myself with a couple of additions to the home gym. Went to powerhouse on my lunch break and bought an Olympic ez bar and a pair of Olympic db handles. The ez bar and db's I had were small ones and I had run out of weight for them so it was holding me back a bit with the isolation work. I have more than enough Olympic weights kicking about so was more cost effective to do it this way. Plus it keeps things a bit more tidy with less plates kicking about. Looking forward to getting a go with them tonight now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

OOOOOOoeeeerrrrr....getchooo with your new toys.... :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Off to use them just now, forgot to buy better straps and a dip weight belt whilst I was in there though D'OH!

Will report in an hour or so once I have chucked some weights about.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Rack chins

4x10 +1 set on last week (doubled the reps in 2 weeks)

Pendlay rows

1x5 60kg form was shocking, felt I was forcing them

1x5 50kg

1x5 55kg These were the same as last week, think I am going to alternate order of rack chins and these each week from now on.

Flat bench

1x10 bar

1x5 60kg

1x5 65kg +2 reps

1x5 67.5kg +5kg

Dips

4x10 +1 set on last week. Going to invest in a belt to hang weight from for next week to increase the weight.

Overhead press

1x8 40kg

1x8 40kg +1 rep on last week

1x8 40kg +2 reps on last week

ez bar curl with new olly bar 

2x10 27kg +8kg on last week

CGBP

1x10 35kg +5kg on last week

1x10 40kg +5kg on last week

1x10 40kg +5kg and +2 reps on last week.

All in a good wee session, just need a belt to add weight to rack pulls and dips for next time and I can start progressing on them better than upping sets.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good idea about the belt, I currently use a piece of rope but it cuts into me a bit lol I need a proper dip belt 

Good progression on the routine there mate, everything going up, good man


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session, like the idea of alternating 1st exercise and looking good for using dip belt


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice workout but if I put a belt and weights on me trying to do dips I think my arms would come right ouf their sockets...can barely get meself up! lol...too heavy for meself..hahaha...only just mastered about 5 without help...going for 10 by xmas...durrpp...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark. I felt that when I was doing pendlay rows first I was struggling with the chins, now I think the chins are burning out the biceps a little too much for the rows. Think alternating week to week is the best compromise. Feel plenty strong enough to add weight to the dips even after benching. These have always been a good exercise for me.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks flubs. Just keep building it up a little at a time and you will get there with them. I'm sure you will manage to do 10 before Christmas! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Thanks Mark. I felt that when I was doing pendlay rows first I was struggling with the chins, now I think the chins are burning out the biceps a little too much for the rows. Think alternating week to week is the best compromise. Feel plenty strong enough to add weight to the dips even after benching. These have always been a good exercise for me.


Could you alternate between the two exercises on a by session basis or do one exercise at the start of the session and the other at the end so the muscle has time to partly recover allowing you to use more weight with better form. I need to get used to the Pendlays myself


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that's an idea, could do it after the presses before I do curls. I tried pull push pull push last week but still didn't feel like I was able to lift as much as I should. Might work better the way you said mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Squat

1x10 bar

1x5 60kg

1x6 90kg +2 reps on last week

1x6 95kg +1 rep and +5kg on last week

1x6 97.5kg +7.5kg on last week

Leg extension

1x8 27kg +8kg on last week

1x8 32kg +13kg on last week

Deadlift

1x5 100kg +10kg on last week

1x5 110kg

1x5 110kg +10kg on last week

1x5 110kg +10kg on last week

Seated calf raise

3x15 110kg +20kg on last week

Done.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent session mate, great increases too. You gotta be pleased with that one.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jim. I'm not overly happy with squats just now, I was lifting heavier when I finished up with SL but just don't feel like I can go heavy for some reason the last few weeks. Legs feel really weak compared to what they were. Same with deadlifts, feel harder than they should. Happy with the increases and the intensity of the workout though.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

woah what a good job, well done you


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks Jim. I'm not overly happy with squats just now, I was lifting heavier when I finished up with SL but just don't feel like I can go heavy for some reason the last few weeks. Legs feel really weak compared to what they were. Same with deadlifts, feel harder than they should. Happy with the increases and the intensity of the workout though.


You have totally changed the dynamics of your routine mate, not afforded the luxury of 3 day splits, decrease work load... You name it.

IMO hitting those numbers on your current routine is bloody good going.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Squat
> 
> 1x10 bar
> 
> ...


Are you on the juice my friend because those increases are amazing.

If you look at all the additional weight you are lifting your overall work load has shot up which will result in more calories being burned and graeter groth being stimulated, win win situation. Good work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree, that's a great session right there.

Squatting and deadlifting in the same session is hard work and even though u are not quite where u were, they are still decent numbers


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> You have totally changed the dynamics of your routine mate, not afforded the luxury of 3 day splits, decrease work load... You name it.
> 
> IMO hitting those numbers on your current routine is bloody good going.


Never thought about it like that mate, I am doing more and got more training days than rest days now so that's got to make a difference.

Thanks Jim, I'm feeling a bit better about it now!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Are you on the juice my friend because those increases are amazing.
> 
> If you look at all the additional weight you are lifting your overall work load has shot up which will result in more calories being burned and graeter groth being stimulated, win win situation. Good work.


Nah not on juice mate lol, too scared of the side effects to even think about that. Natty for life!

Again like Jim's post I never looked at it like that, I'm glad you guys are here to point these things out. Keeps me motivated to keep pushing on. Although I will fess up that the big gain in leg extension was only due to the fact that I couldn't get any more weight on my old ez bar and wasn't really pushing myself much with them. That's why I bought the olympic ez bar and db's so I could up the weights in the areas I wasn't able to push hard enough.

Thanks mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> I agree, that's a great session right there.
> 
> Squatting and deadlifting in the same session is hard work and even though u are not quite where u were, they are still decent numbers


Thanks faultline, as I said in previous posts I was wondering why I wasn't lifting what I had been before and was getting a little down about it because squats and deads were the 2 that I had made most progress with and felt like I had gone backwards with them. Still shifting a decent weight though as you said so just need to keep taking baby steps from here on I think.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Also I have decided to drop IF as of this morning. Gave it a bash and wasn't really sucessful with getting the macros in or sticking to the feeding window. Also the 10am hunger was getting too much for me, I either felt like I was starving or felt uncomfortably full because I was having to eat a 1700 kcal meal after training to try and make the days macros. Missing breakfast makes it too hard for me to fit everything in around work. Just going to be focused on making sure I am getting the macros right and tweak them from there.

Will be sticking with the calorie surplus on training days and deficit on non training days though and see how the recomp goes with that.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

This Board is great for motivation Al - and with your buddies in your corner pointing out your gains and improvements has got to give you that nice fuzzy glow! Well done and have a great one x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> This Board is great for motivation Al - and with your buddies in your corner pointing out your gains and improvements has got to give you that nice fuzzy glow! Well done and have a great one x


Thanks Jo  that's the reason I started the journal, so folk can kick my butt when I'm being daft! lol

Hope you have a goodun as well.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

We tolerate him really


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning AAlan..sounding much more positive in here which is great reading and I'm happy for ya...whoop whoop!...errrrmm...shall I poke Jwst in the kneecap for that comment?...cough...just asking....have a great day...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Weekly weigh in this morning. 12st 8 1/4lbs so same weight as 2 weeks ago. The weight maintenance seems to be going to plan so far, trousers are a little easier to button up as well so recon the waistline is starting to draw in a bit. Hopefully this is looking like a good start to the recomp.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning flubs, I think jims knee is karma getting him back for that comment! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning flubs, I think jims knee is karma getting him back for that comment! Lol


Haha... I probably deserve it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning AAlan..sounding much more positive in here which is great reading and I'm happy for ya...whoop whoop!...errrrmm...shall I poke Jwst in the kneecap for that comment?...cough...just asking....have a great day...


Bit early for knobbling isn't it?!?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Trying a different approach to lifting tonight after watching a youtube video with Kai Greene saying why he will never be a weightlifter. He was talking about bodybuilders should only be concerned about contracting and stretching the muscle effectively with a resistance rather than focusing on lifting a weight.

So tonight is going to be trying slower exagerated movements to see how it goes since it's hypertrophy day and not power day. Will report back in a bit once I am done.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Rack chins

1x10

1x8

1x7

Pendlay rows

1x10 40kg

2x10 35kg Bar looked stupid with that little weight on it

Lateral raise

1x10 9kg

1x10 6.5kg Again the bar looked stupid wis this little weight on it

Shrugs

2x12 20kg

ez bar curl

1x12 17kg underhand grip

1x11 17kg overhand grip, switched to this because right forearm didn't feel comfortable underhand grip

Held the rep at the top then slow negatives on all movements and my god was it difficult. Only exercise I managed to lift the same as last week was shrugs. Everything else was down on reps and weight but the pump I am feeling just now is unreal. Think I will give this a go for a few weeks on hypertrophy days and see how I get on with it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally I try and approach everything in a power lifting fashion... Very slow negatives then explode through the rep, only since starting my new program but much prefer this method...raw power!!

Well ish lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A lot of people say to use an explosive positive movement and a slow negative as you can handle more weight on the negative and it's just as important as the positive, some would say even more important.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I usually do slow negatives but it was the hold at the contracted part of the lift that seemed to murder me tonight. Was really focusing on that and I burned out much quicker than just the slow negatives.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

glad to see you had a good session and got a great pump, even happier that you're not injured or ill :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> We tolerate him really


Yeah right - I can feel the love from here!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Yeah right - I can feel the love from here!


 :wub:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Push hypertrophy night tonight

Squat

3x10 60kg

Flat bench

2x10 50kg

Incline bench

2x12 40kg

Incline db flyes

2x16 9kg

Seated db press

1x10 9kg

1x12 9kg

Standing calf raise

1x20 60kg

2x20 80kg Calves were on fire after these, still trying to sort out my balance on these though.

Skull crushers

2x12 17kg

2x10 17kg


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah good man Alan, nice session. Great to see someone is fit and healthy


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark. Enjoyed that session, I did the really slow negatives and pausing the rep at the halfway point and it really burns nicely. Quite like this way of training just using light weight and destroying the muscle with it as opposed to the all out lift as much as possible. Although I do still like that side of this routine for the ego/sanity side of things lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work mate. You've definitely taken to your new training.

AVI is ringing true


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I'm really liking the variety in this routine and the hypertrophy work is something I have never done before and am enjoying. The last time I was training the general concensus was that high rep work was for 'toning' and was something that girls did so I always went heavy lol. Years wasted!

Only thing I think I could have done better with was the standing calf raises but as I said I am still trying to work on the balance side of things with them so building them up slowly. That said my calves were burning rediculously by the time I had finished the last set. Forgot how much I enjoy working claves.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to see you and Mark are still flying the flag for us sick boys. Very nice session, makes me want to train.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks aad's, how are you feeling now? You any better?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Quiet in here recently matey, how's tricks?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone, Alan is a broken man this morning. I have had bit of a day yesterday.

Done another training walk with the gf yesterday and it was horrible, first part of it was fine and weather was nice but about 4 hours in the weather turned and it was horrific. We walked along another part of the west highland way that brought us to Ben Lomond and climbed up it. All 974m of it! Was expecting some stunning views at the top as it was lovely and clear and sunny most of the way. Then it snowed and we couldn't see 10ft in front of ourselves.

The way down nearly finished me off, the weather had cleared up coming back down but it was a mega decent and the downhill parts knocked hell out of my knees and feet. By the time I got off Ben Lomond I just wanted to trhow myself in Loch Lomond and end the suffering! But we did it and made it back to the car 7 hours and 50 min after we had left and covered about 24miles mostly on rocks and harsh terrain. My feet are in bits and I have a couple of very impressive blisters, but I done it, what doesn't kill you and all that! lol

Here are a couple of pics I took along the way





































We got to the top of the snowy bit here!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You loon you won't learn will you 

Stunning views mind.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

The views were outstanding mate, just gutted we couldn't see anything from the top. And yeah I will never learn lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Wowsers - The views there are stunning!! FTR - I know I mentioned this before, but did the moonwalk last year and it took 7 hours, so doing 24 miles over that terrain in under 8 hours is v impressive - well done. Now for gods sake, go and lie down!! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo, I have been a total paitent since we got back in the car afterwards! lol Even got the gf to rub some cream on my smelly horrible blistered feet to try ease the suffering a bit (she earned some points for that!) and haven't moved since we got back. Going to go soak myself it a skin peeling monkey bath and see how I feel after that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey bath


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Managed to have a productive couple of hours. Lay in the monkey bath for ages then before I got out I stood under a cold shower for a bit then lay back in the warm bath and done that a few times then finished off just having a cold shower. Felt loads better after it but my left foor is a mess with blisters and is really sore. Got 2 on the ball of the foot and one on the outside of the base of my heel. walking is not enjoyable just now. Not looking forward to squats tomorrow if I am still as sore.

Been and got a haircut then went and had passport photos taken to send the pasport forms away. Going to have a munch then go train in a bit, upper body power day today. Not legs thankfully! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Go forth a train your mess of a man, restore my faith that your not turning into a hiker!!

I'm only teasing, wouldn't catch me up a bloody mountain.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Funny thing is I recon the change in training has actually helped with the hiking, doing higher rep squats and all the heavy calf work made a massive difference to the uphill parts of the walk. There were guys who are very experienced hikers leading us and I was holding myself back from passing them on the big climbs. I wasn't fatiging on the climbs and legs felt like there was loads of life in them. Also the calf work I think has helped stabilise me a bit as the first couple of hikes we did I kept going over on my ankles on uneven ground rediculously easily but it never happened once yesterday and the terrain was pretty rough.

Think I might try talk the gf into doing some squats, deads and calf raises under the guise that it will help her towards the charity challenge she is doing, I've seen the shape of women that squat and I like it!  heeheehee!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It's bound to have knock on effect on the outside world or day to day activities mate which is where you reap the rewards.

Clearly your developing well and adapting as you should expect :thumb:

And you sneaky git


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I was also trying to do a bit of HIIT on the uphill bits really getting the heartrate going hard then backing it off on the flatter parts then having another blast on the next uphill section. Seemed to work quite well so hopefully it well help with the cardio fitness doing that.

I put a lot of thought into the getting her training side of things, you like my style? lol :innocent:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah I was also trying to do a bit of HIIT on the uphill bits really getting the heartrate going hard then backing it off on the flatter parts then having another blast on the next uphill section. Seemed to work quite well so hopefully it well help with the cardio fitness doing that.
> 
> I put a lot of thought into the getting her training side of things, you like my style? lol :innocent:


Why not get a little something out of it :lol:

And naturally your only helping her improve her health and well being


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

My thought's exactly mate. Helping her towards completing her charity challenge hike :tongue:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry for your feet Alan but those pics are simply stunning.....gorgeous......I used to go trekking over the Brecon Beacons ...pretty scary at tomes but the views...well worth it.....well done you...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Flubs, feet will mend soon enough. I was just being a big girl about them lol. Always fancied going to the Brecon Beacons, read many a S.A.S. book in my time so would like to get to see what they were on about in the books.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Thanks [Redacted], feet will mend soon enough. I was just being a big girl about them lol. Always fancied going to the Brecon Beacons, read many a S.A.S. book in my time so would like to get to see what they were on about in the books.


It was with the sas boys I used to go trekking up there with, either them or the regiment boys....we once got stuck up there in the ad weather and we had to tie ourselves together and dig a big hole to sit in, and when one of us wanted a wee or a poo, all 12 of us had to go too....sigh.......sorry to mention that.....not very ladylike....nothing like peeing in the snow with 12 people tied to you...:laugh:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

LMAO bet that was an experience!

I've just noticed the time, off to go chuck some weights about before it gets any later. Will report back in a bit.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> I've seen the shape of women that squat and I like it!  heeheehee!




I DON'T SEE YOUR POINT


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Upper power session tonight

Pendlay rows. Doing these first this week instead of rack chins

1x5 60kg same weight but much better form than last week

1x5 65kg +15kg on last week

1x5 70kg +15kg on last week, these were forced slightly on the way up but was slow and strict on the negatives

Rack chins

4x10 same as last week but done the pendlay rows first this week and got more from them

Flat bench

1x10 bar

1x5 65kg +5kg on last week

1x5 70kg +5kg on last week. Last rep was in slow motion, managed to squeeze it out though!

1x4 72.5kg +5kg -1 rep on last week. Last rep was even more slow motion on this set!

Dips

4x10 same as last week, haven't managed to get to the shop for the weight belt to add weight yet

OHP

1x8 40kg

1x7 45kg +5kg -1rep on last week

1x6 45kg +5kg -2 reps on last week

ez bar curl

1x8 32kg +5kg -2 reps on last week

1x8 29.5kg +2.5kg -2 reps on last week

CGBP

1x10 40kg +5kg on last week

1x10 45kg +5kg on last week

1x8 45kg +5kg -2 reps on last week

Quite pleased with that session tonight.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> View attachment 113658
> 
> 
> I DON'T SEE YOUR POINT


Now that is exactly what I'm on about! :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to see your still pushing mate, great stuff.

I'm jealous of your trekking adventures, I'd love to live near mountains and whatnot,I love walking for hours with the dogs but it's a concrete jungle down here


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks mate, don't think I will be gaining like this for much longer though. Felt really strong tonight at the start of the session so not expecting to be making much more progress than I have this week. Will see what happens though.

That's the thing I really love about where I live, drive for about 30 min in any direction and you get scenery like that. I can leave my house on the bike and in 10 min be in the middle of some cracking mountain biking runs with nobody for miles around you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's the situation at work?

Any closer to being solved?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad the feet are on the mend (a bit!!). Your session last night looked excellent, so your feet and upper body will hurt today!! Have a good one and great to hear you sounding positive.

note to self....do more squats.......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> note to self....do more squats.......


note to oneself....times the above quote by forty hundred......and chant many times...."ones bum will move up, ones bum will move up"...

works for me...:no: :laugh:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> How's the situation at work?
> 
> Any closer to being solved?


Not sure mate. Sent a few emails to some of the big bosses down south and had a promising phonecall last week. They are up here this week to speak to us all in person so will see what happens with that.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good session mate, nice to see the weights going up, great progress


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Glad the feet are on the mend (a bit!!). Your session last night looked excellent, so your feet and upper body will hurt today!! Have a good one and great to hear you sounding positive.
> 
> note to self....do more squats.......


And my legs and my bum! Lol feel like I have done about 3milion squats. Think lower body power day will be cancelled for today. Feel too sore just now and working 2 till 10 tonight so can't see me training after work.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well decided not to be a blouse and just get the finger out and train. Legs are still feeling it from the hike on sunday and have a sore blister on the ball and heel of my left foot so basically just went into it with no expectations and see how it went.

Squat

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

These were all done with short rest periods, trying to get some blood into my stiff legs and loosen them up a bit by building the weight up slowly.

Now the working sets

1x6 95kg +5kg on last week

1x6 97.5kg +2.5kg on last week

1x4 100kg +2.5kg -2reps on last week. Back into 3 figure squats with ruined feet! Whoop lol

Leg extension

1x8 27kg

1x8 34.5kg +2.5kg on last week

Deadlift

1x3 60kg

1x3 80kg

1x3 90kg Same as squats with these just building the weight up slowly and short rest periods

Working sets

1x5 110kg +10kg on last week and never used straps, first time I have gone this heavy without them so grip is improving

1x4 115kg +5kg -1rep on last week. Grip gave out, happy with pulling that weight strapless though.

1x5 115kg +5kg on last week

1x5 115kg +5kg on last week

Seated calf raise

doing these a bit different this week. trying to get over 100kg of weight plates on your knees isn't the best so dropping the weight and doing single leg now.

3x15 60kg did 2x15 with 110kg last week 2 legged so this is up on that.

Happy I trained now, wasn't going to bother but feeling much better now I have. Time to go to work now :-(


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great job, no one ever got anywhere without a bit of pain. Squats and deads are both doing really well, good weight added, keep it up mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great session mate, that will actually help your legs (not your feet though!) with the stretching out of the muscle and getting some blood pumping through.

Would it not be easier to do standing calf raises?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.

That's what I was thinking get the legs doing some work to help recovery. I'm struggling with balance on standing calf raises so doing them on hypertrophy days when the weight is lower to build these up slowly.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great to see the grips coming along nicely mate.

Adapt and survive, cracking sesh


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers Jim, all day yesterday I was thinking no way can I do legs today with the stiffness and pain I was feeling. Was bad enough trying to put my bodyweight on the blistered foot to walk let alone squat with 100kg on my back. Would have been annoyed with myself if I hadn't trained before work as it would have been a session missed, still working just now and don't finish for another hour so training tonight would have been out the question when I start at 8am tomorrow morning.

Took some of the man up I had left over from before and just went for it and with the results I am really glad I did. Went to work a little happier than I would have otherwise.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

were they these little beauties?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> were they these little beauties?
> 
> View attachment 113767


Got me a bottle of these on friday from the GP and by sunday afternoon my balls grew back.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:lol: brilliant


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How are the feel today ???


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Feet are much better today mate, virtually no pain from them at all so recovered much quicker than I expected.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Weekly weigh in this morning. Macros counting has been non existent for the last week or so. Life has kinda got in the way again. Been doing stupid amounts of hours at work (24 hours overtime in 4 days on top of normal shifts) and feel as if the only time I have been at home is when I'm training.

Basically all I have done is try to gestimate what I am taking in and adjusting meals to try to keep some kinda balance. Just being sensible really, also tried the eat when hungry and stop when full method as well. Training has been going very well last couple of weeks so I'm happy with that, feeling a bit stronger and think the routine is working well, thanks @faultline for the help with that. Forgot to add I have also dropped the intermittent fasting, didn't like the swings from really hungry to so full its uncomfortable.

Anyway the results of the weigh in, I'm 12st 8 3/4lbs that's 3 or 4 weeks I have been 12st 8 and a bit lbs. Weight has only altered by 1/4 of a lb from week to week. I am feeling leaner, there is definitely less man boob and chunky belly on me now and the gf told me on Sunday night I am getting bigger so looks like by total fluke the recomp (for now anyway) seems to be working well. Looking forward to what the next few weeks brings.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Weekly weigh in this morning. Macros counting has been non existent for the last week or so. Life has kinda got in the way again. Been doing stupid amounts of hours at work (24 hours overtime in 4 days on top of normal shifts) and feel as if the only time I have been at home is when I'm training.
> 
> Basically all I have done is try to gestimate what I am taking in and adjusting meals to try to keep some kinda balance. Just being sensible really, also tried the eat when hungry and stop when full method as well. Training has been going very well last couple of weeks so I'm happy with that, feeling a bit stronger and think the routine is working well, thanks @faultline for the help with that. Forgot to add I have also dropped the intermittent fasting, didn't like the swings from really hungry to so full its uncomfortable.
> 
> Anyway the results of the weigh in, I'm 12st 8 3/4lbs that's 3 or 4 weeks I have been 12st 8 and a bit lbs. Weight has only altered by 1/4 of a lb from week to week. I am feeling leaner, there is definitely less man boob and chunky belly on me now and the gf told me on Sunday night I am getting bigger so looks like by total fluke the recomp (for now anyway) seems to be working well. Looking forward to what the next few weeks brings.


Excellent news mate... Clearly your awareness of grub has increased and whatever your doing Is working for your goals.

Quite a few lads on here don't bother with macs, eat clean, eat sensible and you can't go wrong really.

Well done.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Excellent news mate... Clearly your awareness of grub has increased and whatever your doing Is working for your goals.
> 
> Quite a few lads on here don't bother with macs, eat clean, eat sensible and you can't go wrong really.
> 
> Well done.


Thanks mate. I thinkI learned a lot in the few weeks of being super focused on the macros, has let me see what I was actually taking in and what I actually need. I have cut the carbs down slightly and been doing a little experiment with eating lots of fish brocolli and cauliflower at the same time so wondering if that is also contributing to the change in appearance. Whatever it is, it's working for now so Alan is happy :bounce:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking leaner at the same weight is a good sign that the diet and training are both working well for you. Keep it up...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks. Calmed myself down with things with training and diet, wound my neck in and just taking baby steps and trying to make small improvements consistently instead of trying for too much too soon. If I can keep progressing like I am I will be happy. Goal for now is around the weight I an just now but lean then I will see how I feel from there.

Not going to put a timescale to achieve it upon myself, think that will make me loose track again.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Pull hypertrophy today

Going for the same as last week on hypertrophy, power up hold at the top then slow negative.

Rack chins

1x10

1x10 +2 reps on last week

1x9 +2 reps on last week

Pendlay rows

1x10 40kg

2x10 40kg +5kg on last week

Lateral raise

1x10 6.5kg - 2.5kg on last week. Shoulders were dead for some reason. Tried 9kg and thought no chance am I getting 10 out of this.

1x10 6.5kg

Shrugs

2x14 20kg +2 reps on last week

Hammer curls (doing these instead of ez bar curls for a change)

2x12 9kg

Did the hammer curls sitting on the bench leaning back slightly so that at the bottom of the lift my hands were behind my back. Felt these nicely, the last few reps of the last set were killer.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another good session and increases all over the place. Baby steps are the best way, as a great bodybuilder once said "if we do the small things right every day over a long period of time they make a big difference".


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks mate. I'm really enjoying my training just now, feel like I am working really hard with every session and making improvements each week. I recon in the next week or 2 I will start to plateu but I am not worried about that yet. Just going to keep aiming for small increases in either reps or weight and not try for too much too soon. As you say baby steps is the way forward. Progression is progression no matter how small.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work broski!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Great to see you're really enjoying it Alan, makes such a difference. Lots of improvement going on there


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks mate. I'm really enjoying my training just now, feel like I am working really hard with every session and making improvements each week. I recon in the next week or 2 I will start to plateu but I am not worried about that yet. Just going to keep aiming for small increases in either reps or weight and not try for too much too soon. As you say *baby steps is the way forward. Progression is progression no matter how small*.


Amen to that Al.

Fab session and well done on all your hard work - have yourself a great weekend x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling like I am in a good place just now. Other than work everything is good and it's making such a difference so not going to let work get me down. Push hypertrophy tonight, can't wait to finish so I can go lift some more weights.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate late finishes. It's stupid oclock by the time I eat and get to train. Nights like this I'm glad my gym is in my spare room.

Push hypertrophy

Squats

1x10 bar

3x10 65kg +5kg on last week

Flat bench

1x10 bar

2x12 52.5kg +2.5kg +2reps on last week

Incline bench

2x10 42.5kg +2.5kg -2reps on last week

Incline db flyes

2x16 9kg same as last week

Seated db press

1x12 9kg +2 reps on last week

1x12 9kg same as last week

Standing calf raise

1x20 80kg +20kg on last week

2x20 82.5kg +2.5kg on last week Burning big time! I love working calves.

Skull crushers

2x12 17kg same as last week

2x12 17kg +2 reps on last week

And that's me done for the week. Very pleased with the way my training has gone this week. More of the same next week please!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Started to write a whole pile of sh1t Al, but managed to stop myself - nowt to do with you, just me being a knob - I hope you have had a great night despite the late finish. Happy Friday dude x


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I hate late finishes. It's stupid oclock by the time I eat and get to train. Nights like this I'm glad my gym is in my spare room.
> 
> Push hypertrophy
> 
> ...


did I not say three months ago - your not lifting heavy enough weights! you should be double even treble the DB`s and at least 20KG heavier on the bench by now, progression


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Why holding back? @bluejoanna you should know by now it's a free for all in here! lol

Quiet one for me tonight, working tomorrow but when 18:00 comes tomorrow I am free for 4 whole days! WOOOHOOO

Not seen the gf since sunday because she has been working away all this week so between me finishing tomorrow night and her starting work on monday I have decided she is getting spoilled rotten since I am a bit soft like that! lol

Hope you all have a good weekend whatever you decide to do.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

saxondale said:


> did I not say three months ago - your not lifting heavy enough weights! you should be double even treble the DB`s and at least 20KG heavier on the bench by now, progression


If you read through my journal properly then you will find that I am lifting heavier than this ON POWER DAYS, last night and tonight are hypertrophy days. Do you know what hypertrophy training is or how it works?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AAlan said:


> If you read through my journal properly then you will find that I am lifting heavier than this ON POWER DAYS, last night and tonight are hypertrophy days. Do you know what hypertrophy training is or how it works?


no, I just lift weights not follow the latest fad, as you were then.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

saxondale said:


> no, I just lift weights not follow the latest fad, as you were then.


Ah well that's where your going wrong then, like a headless chicken running around the gym "just lifting weights"?

Have you never followed a set program? I'll have to get onto layne norton and tell him his routine is just a fad and to jump on your headless routine if he ever wants to make any gains.

Do me a favour, go into @RACK's journal and call him out for not lifting as much weight on his higher rep days as he does on power days, or do u only pick on newer members?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Started to write a whole pile of sh1t Al, but managed to stop myself - nowt to do with you, just me being a knob - I hope you have had a great night despite the late finish. Happy Friday dude x


Hi there...I also started to write a wholie pile of shi1t but regretfully I don't appear to have a stop button on that front so will painfully tear my fingers off the keyboards in a minute and just say have a great weekend, fab reading your journal when you are so motivated...noice one fella, nice one...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

@faultline I have given up with saxondale a long time ago mate. Wouldn't waste your energy on him. I think he is a troll looking for a reaction. Every comment he has made in here looks designed to annoy. I stopped taking him seriously when he posted a journal up and said he was trying to see if you could build muscle and loose fat when only taking in 800kcal a day and doing a massive amount of reps and sets then was surprised when it didn't work.

@Flubs thanks for the kind words  I'm feeling aches from last nights session and I'm loving it. Bug has really bitten me again and the fact my training and diet are working is making me feel even better.

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

right on mate, keep doing what you're doing, weights and reps added, what more can you ask for. You are progressing


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark. Just aiming to keep going with the baby steps. Don't care if I only add 1 rep or 1kg to a lift each week from now on as long as something is going up each week.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Spot on attitude :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Have had an awesome weekend so far, still my weekend till thursday (joys of shift work sometimes) spent it with the gf up untill I had to drop her off at work this morning. Came home and watched the F1 from yesterday and had a munch, going to go train in a bit.

No mad mountain trips to report this week, did a quick walk yesterday that was just a little over 3 miles through the forrest round the back of my house taking in some of the sights and doing a bit of exploring.

Treated myself again yesterday, bought a weighted dip belt to help me progress a little with dips since I was easily doing my 3 sets of 10 reps and ending up doing an extra set every session. Hoping to get out on the mountain bike either tomorrow or friday if the weather decides to get a little better.

Off to catch up on everyone elses journals now before I go train in a bit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Upper power day

Rack chins (doing these first this week, alternating between these and rows)

3x10 10kg +10kg on last week (new dip belt used) last 2 reps were a little sloppy. Still completed them though

Flat bench

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

working sets

1x5 70kg +5kg on last week

1x4.5 72.5kg last rep was stuck halfway for about 3 seconds, just couldn't press it out. +2.5kg last week - 1/2 rep lol

1x3 72.5kg -2reps on last week, more came before the last set so not too fussed about this.

Pendlay row

1x5 62.5kg +2.5kg on last week. These were hard though since doing rack chins first.

1x5 62.5kg -2.5kg on last week

1x5 62.5kg -7.5kg on last week

Not too concerned about these since I changed the order of these and chins from last week. Lifted as much as I could so happy enough.

Dips

1x10 10kg +10kg on last week

2x9 10kg +10kg - 1 rep on last week Just couldn't squeeze the last rep out on these 2 sets

OHP

1x8 40kg

1x6 45kg -1 rep on last week triceps are wrecked now.

1x7 45kg +1 rep on last week

EZ bar curls

1x9 32kg +1rep on last week

1x8 32kg +2.5kg on last week

CGBP

1x10 45kg +5kg on last week

1x10 45kg

1x8 47.5kg +2.5kg on last week

Totally wiped out after that. Felt like giving up halfway through the session. I felt really weak and everything was a struggle but picked up and started feeling better towards the end again. Not a bad session when I look back at the numbers but it wasn't the best feeling workout. Can't grumble though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Upper power day
> 
> Rack chins (doing these first this week, alternating between these and rows)
> 
> ...


Still punching big numbers fella.

Some bright spark dropped into mine earlier starting spouting the wisdom of not chasing numbers and........, hang on 

Long as your giving it 100% buddy that's what counts.

Big tart :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Still punching big numbers fella.
> 
> Some bright spark dropped into mine earlier starting spouting the wisdom of not chasing numbers and........, hang on
> 
> ...


I know I know lol, I was actually thinking about what I wrote in your journal as I was typing that lol I think I am pretty much maxed out now with this session. Will be surprised if there is any weight increases next week, think more reps is the plan for next time.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I know I know lol, I was actually thinking about what I wrote in your journal as I was typing that lol I think I am pretty much maxed out now with this session. Will be surprised if there is any weight increases next week, think more reps is the plan for next time.


In keeping with your current training sessions mate that's probably a good shout. Ya beast!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> In keeping with your current training sessions mate that's probably a good shout. Ya beast!!


lol Think I need to stop the increases in weight sometime soon before folk start claiming not natty any more!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Good progress mate. Will keep an eye on this.

p.s Dips with 310kg on you beast  .


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> lol Think I need to stop the increases in weight sometime soon before folk start claiming not natty any more!


I've already had my suspicions that you have been abusing that creatine.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> Good progress mate. Will keep an eye on this.
> 
> p.s Dips with 310kg on you beast  .


Thanks mate, appriciated.

Ooops with the dips, well spotted. At least I know someone is paying attention! edited it so it's correct.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I've already had my suspicions that you have been abusing that creatine.


Combination of that and the protein shakes.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oooh all very nice, I'm sure you can squeeze a bit more weight out of this, maybe try increasing with smaller increments.

Excellent session by the way


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark. The 1.25kg weights will be getting used more often from now on I recon.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Leg power session tonight.

Legs feeling dead all day and not been feeling full of energy at all today despite having a cracking sleep the last few nights and eating well. Wasn't expecting much from this session and kept putting it off all day.

Squats

warm up

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

Working sets

1x6 97.5kg +2.5kg on last week These were fkin horrible!

1x6 97.5kg same as last week

1x6 97.5kg -2.5kg +2reps on last week. Didn't have it in me to go any heavier. Glad these are over to be honest.

Leg extensions

1x8 32kg +5kg on last week

1x8 37kg +2.5kg on last week Bizzarly there was more left in the tank with these, I could have gone heavier.

Deadlifts

warm up sets

1x5 60kg

1x3 90kg

Working sets

1x5 110kg same as last week

1x5 120kg +5kg on last week not sure but think this is a PB

1x1 120kg game over!

1x3 110kg -5kg -2 reps on last week, feel like the plug has been pulled out now

1x5 100kg -15kg on last week. Wiped out want to stop now. Feel horrible.

Single leg seated calf raise

3x15 70kg +10kg on last week

Sweating like I have never sweat before. That session really knocked hell out of me.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha loving the squats 'horrible'. well done getting up to the 120 on deads, don't worry that there was nothing left after, that's what happens


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark. I really didn't think the session was going to end well tonight, 80kg warm up squat felt much heavier than it should have and I had an uh oh moment after it. Wanted to re rack the bar and call it a night very early on. Took a lot to keep going.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks Mark. I really didn't think the session was going to end well tonight, 80kg warm up squat felt much heavier than it should have and I had an uh oh moment after it. Wanted to re rack the bar and call it a night very early on. Took a lot to keep going.


and you did keep going mate, it's funny how the session can improve so much after starting like that


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> and you did keep going mate, it's funny how the session can improve so much after starting like that


Yeah after the squats I felt really demotivated and weak, then all of a sudden with the leg extensions I felt like I could have lifted twice what I did and had burst of energy. The 120kg deads wiped me out and I was a sweaty mess from then on in. Sweat was actually pouring down my face which I never usually get doing weights. Weird one.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah after the squats I felt really demotivated and weak, then all of a sudden with the leg extensions I felt like I could have lifted twice what I did and had burst of energy. The 120kg deads wiped me out and I was a sweaty mess from then on in. Sweat was actually pouring down my face which I never usually get doing weights. Weird one.


i get like that with deads and squats, they're so intense when you're pushing near to your max, sweat just runs down my face from even 3 or 4 reps. It's really hard pairing those 2 in one workout, it must really take it out of you


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i get like that with deads and squats, they're so intense when you're pushing near to your max, sweat just runs down my face from even 3 or 4 reps. It's really hard pairing those 2 in one workout, it must really take it out of you


I have usually been ok doing both in the same session but now the weight is getting on a bit I might need to rework the routine soon.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Squatting and deadlifting in the same session is hard, you could reshuffle your routine to even things out, good lifting anyway mate, PBS still coming I see


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Oooomph!! Nice session mate, I would be very happy with how things are going.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...that is one helluva session AAlan...I would be deader than a dead thing that has taken i want to be dead tablets and overdosed so is actually dead...err...uumm....cough...soz...got meself lost there with what I was saying....errrmm....have a lovely day, cracking workout but really? who do you think your are? (to quote the spice girls)..hee hee....i just snuck that in...as you were A...who do you think you are me? :laugh:

Oh lawwd! not sure that joke was worth the effort but hey, that's the sorta gal I am...ohyeah! have a good day mister and enjoy the doms if you have 'em...can't believe you won't..would be amazed...and awed......if you didn't....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Squatting and deadlifting in the same session is hard, you could reshuffle your routine to even things out, good lifting anyway mate, PBS still coming I see


Thanks mate, I think I might try bringing the food intake up a bit first. Just weighed myself this morning (1 day early for the weekly weigh in) and I am still 12st 8 3/4lbs so weight has stayed the same for about 4 weeks now.

Body seems to have stopped changing as well, I don't feel like I am getting any leaner any more so it's either back to bulk or start a proper cut. Think bulk is the way to go.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Oooomph!! Nice session mate, I would be very happy with how things are going.


Thanks mate, I am still happy witth the way things are progressing and knew that there would be a session when I wouldn't make any progress but just not overly pleased with the way I felt all day yesterday and during the session.

As I said earlier I had plenty sleep the last few days and have been eating well so there was no reason for me to feel that way. As I said in my reply to faultline, possibly more food required now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...that is one helluva session AAlan...I would be deader than a dead thing that has taken i want to be dead tablets and overdosed so is actually dead...err...uumm....cough...soz...got meself lost there with what I was saying....errrmm....have a lovely day, cracking workout but really? who do you think your are? (to quote the spice girls)..hee hee....i just snuck that in...as you were A...who do you think you are me? :laugh:
> 
> Oh lawwd! not sure that joke was worth the effort but hey, that's the sorta gal I am...ohyeah! have a good day mister and enjoy the doms if you have 'em...can't believe you won't..would be amazed...and awed......if you didn't....


Flubs ya nutter! Your posts always make me giggle. Looking back at the session the numbers were pretty good, just felt like I had taken the dead tablets you were talking about but not taken enough to do the job properly all the way through the session! lol

Only doms I am feeling are in my traps, I'm putting that down to the deadlifts. Other than that I am pretty doms/pain free. I tend not to get doms too much these days, I miss it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks mate, I think I might try bringing the food intake up a bit first. Just weighed myself this morning (1 day early for the weekly weigh in) and I am still 12st 8 3/4lbs so weight has stayed the same for about 4 weeks now.
> 
> Body seems to have stopped changing as well, I don't feel like I am getting any leaner any more so it's either back to bulk or start a proper cut. Think bulk is the way to go.


Come and join the tubby clan mate.

Although physical changes are harder to notice if its subtle. But you know that.

Enlist the GF of yours and get some regular measurements down.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey they Al - Some good lifts there and could that be the link to feeling knackered?? Just a thought - do ignore me tho, cos I know naff all about anything! Keep up the good work x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone.

Well yesterday didn't go at all to plan. Went to bed on Wednesday night with my chest feeling a bit sore, not muscular but inside my chest. It was a constant dull burn and it kept me awake most of the night. Got up yesterday morning feeling really tired and was a bit light headed and fuzzy feeling, went to work and got progressively worse as the day went on. My hands strarted to tingle and the pain was going up my neck and I was getting hot and cold sweats so at lunchtime I went to the Dr's to get checked out.

Blood pressure through the roof and heart rate up at 92 bpm. First question out the Dr's mouth was are you taking anything that you shouldn't be? Then whispers steroids! Em no I wouldn't be this small if I did was my reply! So then moved into the treatement room and 5 min later 2 paramedics came in to take me to hospital because the Dr thought I was having a heart attack! Bit of poo nearly came out at this point!

So long story short 2 ECG tests, blood tests, chest xray and lots of poking and prodding and questions from 2 different Dr's in the hospital later they kicked me out after 6 hours and said they didn't know what was wrong with me and to take paracetamol for the next couple of days.

So sat at home just now still in pain not sure what the hell is wrong and what is sore. Just as my training was going so well to the rug has just been pulled out from under my feet.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bad show mate, are they going to do anymore investigations? if not and it doesn't go completely in next few days, you should badger them.

Hope you improve quickly and are back jumping around ASAP


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

They just said if it doesn't shift in the next couple of days to go back to my Dr, I honestly get the impression that they felt I was wasting their time after the 2nd ECG and the chest xray. Once the blood results came back it was an auxiliary nurse that came to take the needle out my arm and send me on my way, she couldn't get me out of the bed quickly enough and when I was asking her questions she didn't seem interested.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hot and cold generally suggests infection and that can bring on all kinds of symptoms. Yours were obviously scary ones and the docs were concerned enough to get you checked over at the hospital, having said that, it wasn't a heart attack or anything else sinister so with any luck and a fair wind, you'll be on the mend in no time.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

That's awful Al and mighty scary I should imagine too. I would get your @rse back to the drs, if he thought you were having a heart attack, then he should try and diagnose you properly without fobbing you off like they did as the hospital. I am sure that not know is making you feel worse. I cannot believe they have not given you something to bring down your BP....I will keep everything crossed that you get this sorted soon. Rubbish news x


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Just take a break until you feel better - no point pushing yourself and a few days off will probably do you the world of good.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate only just caught up in here. Take care of yourself pal, can't imagine the distress you must be feeling on all fronts.

Fingers crossed its something innocuous that's just knocking you for six.

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> hot and cold generally suggests infection and that can bring on all kinds of symptoms. Yours were obviously scary ones and the docs were concerned enough to get you checked over at the hospital, having said that, it wasn't a heart attack or anything else sinister so with any luck and a fair wind, you'll be on the mend in no time.


Yeah that's what I thought was that I was just getting a chest infection or something. My neice had gastroenteritis a week or so ago and she was pretty bad with it, my brother and his Mrs and my nephew all ended up not well last week as well and I seen all of them at my mum's on Tuesday so just thought I was coming down with a virus of some sort which was why I went to the Dr's. Only been to the Dr about 3 times in the last 15 years so think that made her a bit wary since I am never there lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe get your BP checked in a couple of weeks time, that should set your mind at rest


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> That's awful Al and mighty scary I should imagine too. I would get your @rse back to the drs, if he thought you were having a heart attack, then he should try and diagnose you properly without fobbing you off like they did as the hospital. I am sure that not know is making you feel worse. I cannot believe they have not given you something to bring down your BP....I will keep everything crossed that you get this sorted soon. Rubbish news x


Thanks Jo.Yeah my @rse collapsed big time when I seen the paramedics come in, I am usually not too bad when things happen to me but the thought of having a heart attack at 31 was really worrying me.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Just take a break until you feel better - no point pushing yourself and a few days off will probably do you the world of good.


That's the plan for now, I am actually going away for a break with the gf this weekend. She had booked it as a valentines present for us so a couple of days away in the middle of nowhere is on the cards for the next couple of days.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Mate only just caught up in here. Take care of yourself pal, can't imagine the distress you must be feeling on all fronts.
> 
> Fingers crossed its something innocuous that's just knocking you for six.
> 
> Hope your feeling better.


Thanks bud, as I said and I'm not ashamed to admit it my @rse collapsed big time yesterday. Had a lot of time to sit and think whilst waiting in the hospital yesterday and it wasn't filling me with joy. My dad had a heart attack in his early 50's and hasn't been able to do much since, there is a history of heart trouble in my family as well so was sitting overthinking everything for hours. that probably didn't help me much! lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Maybe get your BP checked in a couple of weeks time, that should set your mind at rest


Yeah that's probably an idea mate. Was shocked when the Dr said my blood pressure was up because I am usually the other way and have low blood pressure. A lot of the time when I stand up I get light headed and dizzy because my low blood pressure isn't pumping the blood to my head quickly enough when I stand. At least that was what the Dr told me years ago when I was last there.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hereditary heart conditions are enough to put the creeps up anyone mate.

The main thing is that your under obs now... Personally take a couple of days of total rest.

Not being a twit but you still suffering the stress and anxiety from work? Could be an underlining factor.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Hereditary heart conditions are enough to put the creeps up anyone mate.
> 
> The main thing is that your under obs now... Personally take a couple of days of total rest.
> 
> Not being a twit but you still suffering the stress and anxiety from work? Could be an underlining factor.


Going to stay in a hotel in the middle of nowhere for a couple of days as soon as the gf finishes work tonight so getting away and resting up is the plan for this weekend.

That thought had crossed my mind mate, I had just had 4 days off work and totally chilled out and never thought about work the whole time then first day back and that happened. I wasn't busy at all or thinking about the stuff that had been stressing me out but couldn't rule it out.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

get yourself on a decent quality hawthorn, great for high and low BP, will improve the pumping action of the heart muscle


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

dunno what that is or ever heard of it mate, off to google just now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bad news on the health front pal, hope your feeling better now. Must have been incredibly scary at the time.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow how did I miss this?

Hope your feeling better al, sounds scary as fcuk, defo get back on to the drs if you still feel the same, don't let them fob you off.

Hope you have a good weekend away


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Al, Hope you and the mrs have a great weekend away, I hope you are feeling a little more chipper and managing to relax. x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope your feeling better for the rest bite pal.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, I'm sitting here totally astounded by your post...where on earth did all that come from? I'm really sorry I didn't see it before, I've been so busy recently ...poor you, that must have been so very scary for you....I hope the weekend with your wife gives you some time to think about it and decide what you have to/want to do...my goodness...what a shocker that must have been, and your wife must have been cacking herself....I dunno what to say really...

but you did notice that I still manage to say loads anyway right?...cos....ya knarrrrr...don't wanna let the side down now do I?...

Hey AAlan...jesting aside...I truly hope you will be okay and mebbe it was a one off thing for you...take care, keep your head up okay....x


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I hope the weekend with your wife gives you some time .....and your wife must have been cacking herself....


If he didn't haven't a heart attack before he will when he finds out he's married 

Hope you had a nice break Al, nice bit of r&r


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> If he didn't haven't a heart attack before he will when he finds out he's married
> 
> Hope you had a nice break Al, nice bit of r&r


Maybe aad can get him a good deal... I hear he's quite the cad when it comes to bartering


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> If he didn't haven't a heart attack before he will when he finds out he's married
> 
> Hope you had a nice break Al, nice bit of r&r


My sincere apologies...I didn't realise....or I did and I forgot.....sorry anyway............oop?

I am blonde ya know!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> My sincere apologies...I didn't realise....or I did and I forgot.....sorry anyway............oop?
> 
> I am blonde ya know!!


What's in a piece of paper anyway


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope mrs west doesn't come on here and see that!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I hope mrs west doesn't come on here and see that!


Errrrrrrrmmmm


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> I hope mrs west doesn't come on here and see that!


Me too cos he offered me his yorkers:whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Me too cos he offered me his yorkers:whistling:


Haha ..... That could take some explains on this board flublet.

At least we avoided the "tiddy" topic.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You two have lost me now :/


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> You two have lost me now :/


Quite probably for the best before I get incriminated any further.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You sound like a guilty man to me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> You sound like a guilty man to me


Lol.... It was all entirely innocent I assure you, your honour :lol:

On a totally unrelated topic, poor old Al's gonna be so confused when he gets back online.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> You sound like a guilty man to me


He didn't do anything or say anything.......and in case mrs west is reading.....I would gladly explain to her ......his are huge apparently....and that's all I'm saying on the matter.....gunite men...

and Al......sorry...the boys made me do it......honest....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> He didn't do anything or say anything.......and in case mrs west is reading.....I would gladly explain to her ......his are huge apparently....and that's all I'm saying on the matter.....gunite men...
> 
> and Al......sorry...the boys made me do it......honest....


Lol that's right drop me in it then go all coy on me.... Tsk.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am totally lost ?!!!?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Afternoon everyone, have I been missed?

Firstly thank you for all the well wishes and kind words, means a lot.

Secondly, @jimmywst @Flubs @faultline wtf! lol conversation got a bit random there did it not!

Been pretty quiet the last week, spent Friday morning in bed then got up and got my bag sorted for going away on Friday night when the gf finished work. We stayed in a nice wee hotel in a place called Ballachulish which is just west of Glencoe sitting right on the north side of Loch Leven. Place was stunning and really quiet. Had dinner in the hotel and went for an early night. Saturday we went to Glencoe and had a wander about the village then did a couple of mile walk around a reservoir. After that we went to Kinlochleven had some lunch in a small local boozer then did a mega walk, some of the views we took in on this one were outstanding this really is a lovely part of the world to be in. Came back down from the hills and had dinner in another local pub then went back to the hotel for a long soak in a roasting hot bath then another early night.

Boss gave me Sunday off as well so didn't need to rush back home so had a nice slow drive home stopping off at a few places along the way to have lunch and take in some sights. End result Al was a very happy chilled out and relaxed wee boy who didn't want to go back to work.

Not done any training since last week but felt good after the walks we did over the weekend, diet has been out the window since last Thursday and haven't been taking any supplements or vitamins so going to get the diet sorted as of today and get back into training again tomorrow all going well.

Again thanks for the support guys :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a nice chilled weekend, but nippy up there ATM though isn't it?

How's the old ticker now?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Sounds like a nice chilled weekend, but nippy up there ATM though isn't it?
> 
> How's the old ticker now?


It was exactly what I needed mate, just to get away and relax and enjoy some time with the gf without having to look at the clock or think about having to be anywhere or do anything. Just suited ourselves and did everything at our pace and didn't want to come back home in the end up. Still got a little pain in my chest but not feeling the tiredness or fuzzy head or tingling any more so don't know what is the reason for the pain. I'll see how it goes the next couple of days and maybe get myself back to the Dr's again.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome back Al - so pleased you had such a lovely relaxing time. Sounds like it was well and truly needed and well and truly enjoyed. Just remember to take it easy too, no rushing back to mega weights and strict diets unless you really feel up to it, listen to your bod and do as it tells you.

x

ps - glad you are back, there appears to be a completely new language between @jimmywst @Flubs @faultline - perhaps you would care to translate :laugh: x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Welcome back Al - so pleased you had such a lovely relaxing time. Sounds like it was well and truly needed and well and truly enjoyed. Just remember to take it easy too, no rushing back to mega weights and strict diets unless you really feel up to it, listen to your bod and do as it tells you.
> 
> x
> 
> ps - glad you are back, there appears to be a completely new language between @jimmywst @Flubs @faultline - perhaps you would care to translate :laugh: x


 :lol:

It was a bit of banter me and flubs were having about Sunday roasts and somehow it turned into a carry on film- as these things do 

Any way good to have you back buddy boy.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Welcome back Al - so pleased you had such a lovely relaxing time. Sounds like it was well and truly needed and well and truly enjoyed. Just remember to take it easy too, no rushing back to mega weights and strict diets unless you really feel up to it, listen to your bod and do as it tells you.
> 
> x
> 
> ps - glad you are back, there appears to be a completely new language between @jimmywst @Flubs @faultline - perhaps you would care to translate :laugh: x


Thanks Jo, I'm going to ease myself back into training and diet over the next couple of days and see how things go. I'm missing the feeling of aching muscles now, suffering from withdrawals here! lol

I can't help with the new language side of things, I'm as in the dark as you with that one.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> :lol:
> 
> It was a bit of banter me and flubs were having a bit of banter about Sunday roasts and somehow it turned into a carry on film- as these things do
> 
> Any way good to have you back buddy boy.


Cheers mate. I'm choking to get back into training, just need to keep myself sensible though.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thought I would put up a few pics I took from the weekend

Glencoe massacre memorial



















Waterfall just outside of Glencoe with a heard of reindeer in the hills above



















Reservoir in Glencoe










Loch Leven from Glencoe










Loch Leven from halfway up a hill in Kinlochleven










Some quite nice views I'm sure you will agree. Going away for a few days again next week to an island off the west coast so really looking forward to that now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks cracking mate...how long you live near narnia !!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There is a great deal of wonderful scenery in the UK but its just a shame the weather is so unpredictable that more people don't get to see what there is to offer. We have been planning a camping trim for a long time but every time everyone is free it's either raining or freezing or both. Had the equipment on standby for a good year now but no joy as yet.

Any way Al I'm glad you enjoyed your down time and as others have said just ease yourself back into things and don't pressure yourself.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's the good thing you boys have got in the north is the scenery , not much to see down here unless you go west country, but then we seem to get slightly better weather, I had 3 camping trips last year and plan the same this year.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We have lakes, mountains and forests but you guys have burned out cars, crack heads and hoes, it's swings and roundabouts...only joking of course.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening everyone.

Nothing to report on the training front since my last post, head has been elsewhere the last couple of days.

You might remember a while ago I mentioned that the gf was possibly going to Australia to work for a year, a few weeks ago she told me that she was having second thoughts about going and that she was thinking about staying. She has other commitments outside of work with a charity that she is very active in and she was getting more and more involved with worldwide funding and projects and that was making her reconsider going. Well wrongly I started to build my hopes up that she was going to stay and on Wednesday night she came over unannounced after work with an ominous look on her face.

Long story short she had decided that she is definitely going to Australia. It has been her plan for the last 3 years to do it, she has done an extra 3 years at uni and spent about 8k on fees to better her qualification in preparation to go and the goal was once she graduates she is off to use the new qualification in OZ.

I'm totally gutted but I'm not going to stand in the way of her since it has been her plan for longer than she has known me. Just going to have to make the most of the time I have with her before she goes and get saving hard for a couple of holidays down under whilst she is away. Trying to put a positive spin on it to make me feel better so whilst she is away it means I will have no distractions with training, also when my fixed rate on my mortgage is up in a few months I am going to put a lump sum down to take 9 or 10 years off the term of the mortgage that will save me 60k in interest over the term of the mortgage. So whilst she is away I am just going to hammer the overtime at work as much as is legal and try make as much as I can whilst she is away to build the savings back up and save for flights to go visit her. So turning it round to a selfish kinda way it might actually work better for me to have a year just dedicated to training and making as much money as I possibly can without having to worry about getting grief for not seeing her.

So moving forward I think with training for now I am just going to train as and when I can fit it in, I'm not going to stick with the Monday Tuesday Thursday Friday training days and just go for the train as often as I can. If it works out that I can train everyday then that's the goal, if not then I'll just fit it in when I can. Reasoning behind this is The guys doing the 30 day arm challenge seem to be doing ok with the training more regularly and are seeing results so I'm interested to see if I can make it work. Also if I am training more I wont feel so guilty about having a night off if something comes up socially with the gf or mates.

I nearly went to the pub at lunchtime today with the thought of getting as drunk as I possibly can but decided against it and just washed the car and the works van. Diet has been shocking for the last week, not eating anywhere near enough or taking on enough water. Weighed myself this morning and I have lost 3 1/2 lbs since last week as a result of not eating or training. Picking myself up just now after giving myself a stern talking to and going to go train after I have had dinner. Not expecting much but gotta start back somewhere.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

First off mate you've already done the hard part, you've come to terms and accepted your situation....

Sounds like you've done your soul searching and worked out a solid plan of attack. Good on ya !!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate, been feeling pretty low the last few days and been finding it difficult to get myself out of it. Timing of her telling me wasn't the best but I suppose there is not going to be a good time to find out that news is there lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers mate, been feeling pretty low the last few days and been finding it difficult to get myself out of it. Timing of her telling me wasn't the best but I suppose there is not going to be a good time to find out that news is there lol.


Mate your not exactly going through a smooth patch at the minute... Life has to come first.

And granted its

Probably a blow but there's Skype and god knows what plus it's only a year....

Could well be the making of the pair of you.

That said turn up in the summer shredded to sh*t and show her what's she's missing


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> That said turn up in the summer shredded to sh*t and show her what's she's missing


Is it bad that this thought has already crossed my mind?! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Is it bad that this thought has already crossed my mind?! lol


Mate it crossed mine..... That IS bad


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

LMAO!!! When you put it like that


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah ok lets just leave that there shall we.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Moving on swiftly


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a great situation to be in, but it gives you an excuse to go to oz a couple of times!

It will fly by with you smashing in the overtime and concentrating on training in your spare time.

But you sound like your getting your head round it.

What's the news on the job front?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah it's going to be difficult at first just need to get my head sorted out for her going. Not sure I am going to be able to go to the airport to see her off though!

Had a meeting with my area manager on Tuesday that lasted over an hour and raised a few concerns that he has sorted most of already. Just one last thing to sort and I'll be happy as I can be with work again.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well at least that's some good news.

I'm kinda taking the training mentality that your looking at.

With everything that's happened over the last few weeks and me getting stressed about not training on certain days or eating at certain times, I've decided gvt fitted in when I can is best for me.

It's a great,simple,brutal workout and if I happen to miss a session, like yesterday, then it's just more rest time.

Getting a training/life balance can be hard work but it doesn't have to be.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I kept finding myself sitting about on a Wednesday or sometimes a Saturday night doing nothing because of an early start the next day or there was nobody about and it was a rest day, then on a training day I was running about trying to fit in a session between getting in from work and going out.

I recon going for training every day but not bothering if something comes up is the way I am going to be going until she goes away then that way I will be able to be more flexible and get the work/training/life balance better.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just back from a shopping trip. Went and treated myself to a exercise bike so Al is going to be cardio guy for a bit.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that the best way to train is to do it when you have the time, you need to fit your training around your life not the other way around. If you put too much pressure on yourself it turns into a chore, making it more like a job than a hobby, taking all the pleasure out of it. I try and train 4 times a week but if I don't fancy it on my designated day I will just miss a session and catch up on another day.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Al, Looks like you have had some tough stuff to deal with lately and your philosophical stance on the future is really level headed and sensible both in terms of training and the relationship stuff. Kudos to you mate, and you are not on your own in thinking about getting shredded and blowing her mind when you visit. I am totally with both you and @jimmywst - look on it as a goal! All the best and keep your pecker up mate. A year is not very long in the grand scheme of things x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Al, Looks like you have had some tough stuff to deal with lately and your philosophical stance on the future is really level headed and sensible both in terms of training and the relationship stuff. Kudos to you mate, and you are not on your own in thinking about getting shredded and blowing her mind when you visit. I am totally with both you and @jimmywst - look on it as a goal! All the best and keep your pecker up mate. A year is not very long in the grand scheme of things x


Tbf it sounds ALOT better coming from you


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How you doing buddy boy??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think its that new bike of his keeping him away. Must be stuck half way up a mountain in the rain with a flat tyre.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Now you see you would have thought that being one of the more "reliable" members of our community he would be prepared.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

In that case he will be working on getting ripped.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there AAlan....how are you....just checking into make sure you're not face planted over the handle bars of your bike......on ripping duty....take care ....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just whizzing by to say "Hiya" and "Happy Friday". Hope you out somewhere having a fab time x


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Where r u al?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there AAlan...just whizzing to wish you a happy weekend. I guess you are taking time out from UKM...sometimes you just gotta...stay well and hope you are ok...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm back!! Had a bit of a time out from everything the last couple of weeks, not a single weight has been lifted and diet has been shocking but I'm not going to beat myself up about it.

Work has picked up again and I have been mega busy and making lots of pennies for a change which is good, me and the gf have got everything sorted out for what's going to be happening when she goes away with work. A lot of talking has been done and we are in a good place now (I think! lol fatal last words!) Also spent a week in a small island off the west coast last week that has a population of less than 200, no cars, no mobile phone reception and no internet. It was pure bliss to just kick about and not have to look at the clock at any point in the week. We stayed in a cottage that was the size of my living room and dining room at home, all we had was a bed, a couch, a small kitchen, small shower room and an open fire for heating. I loved every min of it.

Really makes you realise what you need to make you happy and how much clutter we fill our lives with that really isn't needed. We spent a full day cycling the length of the island then climbed a few hills and cycled back to the cottage. Hardly seen another person the whole time and stopped a few times to take some pictures and have our packed lunch. When we got back to the cottage she made dinner whilst I was outside chopping up some wood for the fire and getting the fire going, had dinner then I spent well over an hour just messing about with the fire getting it going well and just watching the flames whilst she fell asleep on the couch. That was my favourite day of the holiday and sitting on the floor of that wee cottage in front of the fire with her cuddled up beside me sleeping was the best moment of the holiday. I now know what the meaning of being content is.

Anywho that's enough of that, I'm back in the room and back into training and proper diet as of today. Diet hasn't been great as I said but it hasn't been horrific, still eating proper food and not stuffing my face with junk and sweets just not been as good as normal.

Off to catch up with the journals then go lift some weights. I'll update in a bit.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hadn't realised you'd gone  any way I will catch up with this properly later buddy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there AAlan...it's great to see you back but better to know you are in a good place..I was wondering all sorts on your behalf....I'm glad you went off and did that...it is good to stop and see the bigger picture sometimes isn't it? I do it myself now and again..put's things back on a level pegging...a re-charge. A couple of years back I went off to Italy and stayed for a couple of days in a monestry high in the mountains of Catelonia. I just sat in the gardens and thought a lot, and also didn't think a lot and chatted to the monks and looked at the scenery which was heart ripping in it's beauty.....I understand what you mean....

Anyhooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....won't gabble on, and let's face it, this is one of my greater talents right? Good that you're back, take care, stay well....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks @Flubs Here are a few pics from last week.

The cottage we were staying in



The view from the front of the cottage, had breakfast outside to this view in the sun



It was like a totally different world out there. I'm definitely going back sometime in the future. I loved that place.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gorgeous....lucky you......that's the view that is gorgeous by the way, not you...errrrrrr......'ang on...not that you're not gorgeous and how would I know as I've never seen you, you could be a right ming mong for all I know...errrr...oop! what I mean't was, you're prolly not a ming mong at all, very handsome I would take a guess at but ya know I mean the view...gorgeous....

and I wouldn't call you gorgeous either cos I'm very proper and all that and I just wouldn't....breathe breathe breathe.....

howdidthatgodidIgetawaywiththat...thinkso...leavequietlyveryquietly....:laugh:

just mucking....glad to see you back and in good shape that's all...I'll go now...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

You are totally nuts in a good way Flubs! I missed your ramblings lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome back buddy, sounds like a nice week away, getting at one with nature and yourself.

The first sign of a decent evening last weekend I had the fire pit going in the garden, love a fire, they call it 'natures telly' for a good reason.

Anyway don't go mad on your 1st session mate, break yourself back into it, trust me I know this after legs last Sunday......,


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate that sounds heavenly truth be known... A nice mental dump with good company (not that I would know) kick back and concentrate on life as opposed to the hustle and bustle that you so rightly described as "clutter".

Glad your back and in a good place mate :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

sounds like you had a well needed rest and the pics look amazing (our very own grizzly adams). glad you enjoyed the space and the other halfs company.

as said just go easy for a week or so and enjoy you workouts with no preasure. we all missed you and are glad you returned in one piece.



you are prob to young to remember, ask Jim.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> sounds like you had a well needed rest and the pics look amazing (our very own grizzly adams). glad you enjoyed the space and the other halfs company.
> 
> as said just go easy for a week or so and enjoy you workouts with no preasure. we all missed you and are glad you returned in one piece.
> 
> ...


You cheeky git!!!

Now are we talking the life and times of grizzly Adams?

Basically a fella on the run from the authorities (innocent I may add) ends up living in the wilderness with a grizzly bear compadre (as you do) and set about helping out wanderers that get into trouble..... Before you ask the bear was called Ben I think.

@aad123 ....... Help me out.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to see you back Alan and glad some major sorting was achieved


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words guys :thumb:

Where has this week gone? Last time I checked it was sunday night!

Never managed to train on Sunday, but it was a good reason that stopped me. My mate came over with his new born son to meet me, the wee guy was only 3 days old and it's his first born so training took a back seat on Sunday.

Monday I did 2 services, one on the gf car which needed a lot of work and one for a neighbour. After that I did a bit of work digging stuff up and tidying up the garden then went out on the bike for an hour so no weights lifted that night either since I was spent from the days exertions.

Tuesday was an interesting day, I chopped down a 40ft tree in the garden that had almost blown over in the gale force winds on Monday night. For this I used a combination of an axe and a chainsaw. I felt quite manly and walked back into the house with my chest puffed out once I had reduced it to a stump! lol This was short lived though because my brother phoned and asked if I wanted to go to his to train to get me back into it. I have had better ideas! Training consisted of the following

Incline barbell bench

10x10 45kg

Flat dumbbell bench

3x8 18kg each db

Ran out of time because he had to go pick the kids up from nursery and man am I glad! I was quite well worked after the tree felling, this finished me off! My chest and shoulders were still sore last night from it!

Wednesday was a disaster, had been putting off doing a service on my dads car for months and he finally collared me for it on Wednesday morning. Started off ok till the worst rain I have seen for a while soaked me through to the bum cheeks, I was that soaked the water was running off my trousers and they weighed about 10kg when I took them off! The rain was that bad that my street flooded out which I have never seen in the time I have lived here, went out the back and my garden was a swimming pool! The water was running from the hill at the back of the house into my garden and collecting at the wall at my dining room, it was that bad it was nearly at the level of the vent brick! So that was me back out in the pouring rain with a brush trying to sweep away the worst of the water then digging out parts to try and get the water running away from the house. After getting soaked twice in one day I wasn't up for doing anything so had a lazy night in front of the telly.

Yesterday was back at work but was just a short shift so did a quick 15 miles on the bike after work and that's been it. Haven't trained properly as such but definitely haven't been sitting on my butt doing nothing! Was actually glad to go back to work yesterday for a rest lol.

Hope you are all having a good week, have a good weekend when it comes.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate you really don't do things by halves do you


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Annoying part of the OCD personality trait I have. I'm either all out or sitting on my ass not moving stuffing my face with crisps!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a productive week!

You've got some DOMS coming when you squat again


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to it in a strange kinda way!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My car could do with a service :whistling: Next time your in the area just pop in.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone, finally have training update for you all!

I've not done any proper training since the hospital visit 4 weeks ago so I am going to do a simple push pull legs routine to get me back into the way of lifting again. I am also just going to train every day I have time to, if it means I train 7 days in a row some weeks then so be it. I'm interested to test out the overtraining theory for myself. Also I'm not going to get hung up on not training for a day or two if life gets in the way a little. I'm going to fit training around life rather than the other way about like I was before.

So yesterday I did a small push session

Flat bench

1x10 bar

1x10 40kg

1x10 50kg

1x10 60kg

3x6 60kg

Dips

3x10

skull crushers

3x10 17kg

Strength feels down massively on where it was before the break but at least I am back training and I'm sure it won't be long till I'm back to where I should be.

This morning I have just finished a small pull session

Rack chins

5x10

EZ bar curls

4x10 17kg

Alternated between underhand and overhand grip with the curls. Arms are dead now.

Finished off with 15min on the bike and just got time for a quick munch and shower before work.

Have a nice day folks!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great to see you mate, keep up the good work


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark, it's been murder trying to get started back training. Had loads on and work has been getting in the way as well.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back in the game al, what training path are you looking at now?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad to see you back with us Al. Liking the new philosophy too - train to live, not live to train :thumb: x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not sure what path I'm going to follow faultline, my thinking just now is just train every time I'm free to do it and fit into that time whatever I can. I was getting too hung up on I need x time to get through a session and having to sort things around that.

Think I am going to do push pull legs and alternate between power and hypertrophy because I was enjoying that before. Also thinking just do whatever I feel like doing in the time I have available for each session. Anytime I have trained I have always stuck religiously to a routine so quite fancy doing a month or so of whatever I feel like to see how that goes. Might work but might not, only thing I do know is its gotta be better than not training at all.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate if that's the system that works for you, keep it simple and like wise with the training approach... Do what makes you happy, life's too short.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not much to report on the training front. Had a really bad couple of days at work then attacked the garden last night when I got in because the weather was decent. Ended up lying on the couch half dead with the chest pains back. Woke up stupid early this morning so thought I would do a gentle 10km on the bike and see how I felt after it, chest wasn't as sore but got a tingling in my fingers that lingered for a few hours. Hmmm think I'm falling to bits.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That doesn't sound good at all pal, I would advise a repeat visit to the GP following recent events its better to be careful with this kind of things.

Well done on getting back into the gym.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Take it easy mate... Tingling fingers really doesn't sound good.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Feeling a bit better today, I'm starting to think the chest pains are stress related but I'll keep an eye on it and see how things go.

Small training update, not done much as today is my 8th day working in a row. Got a contractual overtime on my day off today from 14:30 till 19:30 which I am not happy about in the slightest.

Anyway since I have a morning that I can't really do much with other than watch the clock till it's time to start work I thought I would try something little different with training. Started with 30 min on the bike, did 15k in this time. I am going on the advice of a mate that is doing a triathalon with cardio as I am not clued up on cardio at all. All I am trying to achieve from cardio is an improvement on my heart health and making it stronger. Fat loss is not my aim from it so he has advised me to keep the heart rate at around 130-140bbp for 30 min sessions. Any time I had done cardio before I had my heart rate up at 180-190bbp which he said was way too high for what I am trying to achieve.

Anyone able to add any thoughts on this?

After that I decided to do a chest and triceps workout since my right bicep and forearm was still a bit tight from the heavy lifting in the garden the other day and my left calf was a little sore after I slipped on some diesel pushing a ford galaxy up a slope to get it off a fuel pump on a filling station forecourt to drain the fuel from it. I did a power session last time I did chest so decided this time to go for some volume. Here is what I ended up doing.

Flat bench

10x10 40kg

Skull crushers

5x10 17kg

After that triceps were totally fried! I'm really looking forward to how this is going to feel over the next couple of days! lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha nice bit of gvt!

Nice to see your still ploughing on mate, I dare you to do legs gvt.......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Haha nice bit of gvt!
> 
> Nice to see your still ploughing on mate, I dare you to do legs gvt.......


The poor fcker drives for a living!! :lol:

In between being a "very very nice man" and rescuing damsels in distress whilst driving a napalm bomb on wheels.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Lmao knowing my luck I would do the GVT legs then get a 2 hour drive to a job like I had been on Saturday sunday and Monday this week and not be able to move by the time I get out the van! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Lmao knowing my luck I would do the GVT legs then get a 2 hour drive to a job like I had been on Saturday sunday and Monday this week and not be able to move by the time I get out the van! lol


Just pull up, open the window and give it the mechanic spiel "mmmm nah it's f*cked mate"

Drop them at the nearest services, jobs a good un.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello you...

You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite

you don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal.....:laugh:

Good to see you back....cough...again...hahahaha.......Happy weekend to you and your gal...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good aftermorning everyone. Not much of an update but still its an update all the same.

Did 15km on the bike again last night. Wanted to do legs but my calf still didn't feel right after the slip the other week so thought better of it. After I was finished on the bike I just had the urge to lift something so ended up grabbing the EZ bar that still had the weights on it from doing triceps on Friday and did supersets of bicep curls and skull crushers for reps of 10. Alternated the curls with underhand and overhand grip from set to set. Ended up doing 6 sets of 10 for each.

I seem to be shifting fat pretty quickly, I'm scared to go on the scales because I think I'll get a fright with how light I will be. I'm not going to stress about it though, I don't think I'm loosing much of the size I have put on yet. Quite happy that the abs are starting to come back out a little more if I'm honest. Wasn't comfortable being chunky lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If nothing else mate you've still got that cardio and conditioning nailed


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just a bit more focused on the heart health than anything else just now mate so I suppose fat loss is always going to be a spin off from that. Just need to make sure I don't end up looking like an endurance athlete! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just a bit more focused on the heart health than anything else just now mate so I suppose fat loss is always going to be a spin off from that. Just need to make sure I don't end up looking like an endurance athlete! Lol


Most important muscle going IMO pal.

If you do per chance end up looking like Mo Farah I will hunt you down and force feed you donuts, don't panic.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll hold you to that! Lol although I admire his achievements, the mo farah body is not a look I want to be rockin!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'll hold you to that! Lol although I admire his achievements, the mo farah body is not a look I want to be rockin!


Although I note with interest you did not decline the offer of doughnuts though!! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Although I note with interest you did not decline the offer of doughnuts though!! x


Yip! Lol that is correct

Never been known to refuse an offer on a donut!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheeky


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did I hear doughnuts ????? Count me in.

Evening Alan, keeping well ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

It seems that the lack of lifting weights and hammering cardio has had a bit of an effect that I wasn't really wanting. Just weighed myself for the first time in about a month this morning and to my horror I am down to 12st dead. It seems the Mo Farah look is closer than I thought.

Horrified by this so just necked a protein shake and off to lift some weights now! will report back in a bit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flat bench

1x10 20kg

1x10 40kg

1x10 50kg

1x8 60kg

4x5 60kg

Bent over row

1x10 20kg

4x10 40kg

Deadlifts

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 100kg Glad to see I still have a 3 figure lift in me now I'm a skinny bloke!

Supersets

skull crushers

5x10 17kg

ez bar curls

5x10 17kg

Done! I'm now a sweaty shaky mess. off for some food now.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back in the game mate, give it a month you will be creeping northwards nicely


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flash git!!

Swans off round the country in a fitness drive, pops back, out benches me .... Pulls 100 off the deck then plays with super sets.

Honestly.

 well in mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to see you back Alan, nice session even if you were a shaky mess


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers lads, ego took a bit of a thumping with the drop in weight, both my weight and what I'm lifting this morning. But I just need to get a balance right with everything and both will start to creep back up.

You will notice the lack of leg workout, I managed to get myself talked into climbing Ben Nevis on Sunday so thought better of attempting the highest peak in Britain with leg doms! Lol will do legs on Tuesday all going well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How was the climb ?? Hope the weather was better for you up there than it is down here.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I did it, got to the peak of Ben Nevis, took us just under 3 hours to get to the top. The weather wasn't in our favour though, wind was very strong and almost blowing us off our feet at times. The direction it was blowing meant that as we were snaking up the mountain on the tracks we were either walking straight into the teeth of the wind or getting blown along downwind which was difficult.

Visibility was pretty poor at the top with the blizzards and conditions under foot were very difficult also, There was 10ft of snow at the top! It almost covered the os reference point. Going up I felt was no problem but coming back down always kills my knees. Then when we got partway down we went a different route and did a 11 mile loop back to the car park at the bottom. The last 7 miles was on tarmac which completely destroyed my feet, I was almost crawling for the last mile back to the car park my feet were that sore. The boots I have are meant for hiking on loose or soft ground so the soles are very stiff, not ideal for hard tarmac.

Here are some pics from the day

The os reference point to mark the top



The shelter at the top



Some views of fort William partway up. A the same level as the clouds at this point


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Group pic of us at the os marker, the first ever picture of myself I have put on here! lol I'm on the left of the pic in the grey jacket, my fingers were about to fall off and I couldn't feel my nose or my eyebrows at this point it was that cold!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's fantastic, proper achievement


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark, I was really chuffed that we managed to get to the top. Partway up the weather wasn't looking that good and visibility was getting that bad that we thought getting to the top was going to be out of the question. I can now say I have climbed to the highest peak in Britain and nobody can take that away from me 

Need to dream up another goal to accomplish now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate I take my hat off to you !!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done al, takes some doing!!

Looks freezing mate, Everest next?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers guys, I'm paying for it now though. Legs are very stiff and my feet are in tatters again. I'm actually thinking about doing a few km on the bike to see if it will help ease off the legs a little.

Not so sure about Everest just yet faultline lol more training required before I attempt that! Although I am now off to google how high it is just now out of curiosity.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

About 26k feet roughly?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

feckin high! lol 29029ft or 8848m. Don't think I will ever attempt that one.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Right actually lifted some weights for a change tonight instead of all this mountain climbing and walking carry on.

I had planned on doing legs tonight but the way I am moving about just now there is no chance of that happening! Plan is do push tonight, see how legs are tomorrow then its either pull or legs tomorrow, going out for dinner on Thursday straight from work so no training there and Friday will be whatever doesn't get trained tomorrow night. That's the plan anyway, we will see what happens between then and now.

Tonight was push

Bench

1x10 20kg

1x10 40kg

1x10 50kg

5x5 60kg

Dips

3x10

And that'll do for tonight. Feeling pretty weak tonight, don't think I have eaten or slept enough either side of the big walk at the weekend. Still trying to get myself back into the way of lifting so don't want to go knocking myself sideways again going for too much too soon.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

rest up and get some food sown you, you can't train hard with no fuel. Probably sensible to just take it a bit easy for a week


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

It was a big walk Al - sounds like you need fuel and recovery..........and time to plan the next adventure! x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatigue is gonna play a big part at the moment you little Sherpa you.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not much to report from the last couple of days. finished work at 7 last night and was in bed and sleeping for 9! Was done in. Made a bit of an oops this morning, thought I started work at 8:30 and turned out it was 8. So the morning fasted cardio I had planned was cut short to 10 min so only did 5k.

Got home from work early tonight so did 40 min on the bike keeping the heart rate between 130-140bbp and ended up doing 21k, was then a mad rush to go out as we had a table booked for dinner so that's been my training for the last few days, nothing exciting.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Well 21k sounds like a bl00dy good session in my opinion. To quote the global Giant Tesco - "every little helps".

Have yourself a great weekend x


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

AAlan said:


> Not much to report from the last couple of days. finished work at 7 last night and was in bed and sleeping for 9! Was done in. Made a bit of an oops this morning, thought I started work at 8:30 and turned out it was 8. So the morning fasted cardio I had planned was cut short to 10 min so only did 5k.
> 
> Got home from work early tonight so did 40 min on the bike keeping the heart rate between 130-140bbp and ended up doing 21k, was then a mad rush to go out as we had a table booked for dinner so that's been my training for the last few days, nothing exciting.


Without having too read a 100 pages, AAlan, was is your weight now?

I myself went on a bulk mission years ago. Ended up on GMTV with Lorraine Kelly and Dr Hilliary Jones. Started of about 185 lbs and blew up to 220. Daily I was drinking a gallon of unpasteurized milk, a tray of raw eggs = 30, 3lbs of bananas and eating other odds and sods. I didn't do this over night , it was a gradual buildup over weeks to hit maximum calories. Got to trick the body!

It worked because of the calories,and feel due to the high amounts of raw fat it helped testosterone big time


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

ladcrooks said:


> Without having too read a 100 pages, AAlan, was is your weight now?
> 
> I myself went on a bulk mission years ago. Ended up on GMTV with Lorraine Kelly and Dr Hilliary Jones. Started of about 185 lbs and blew up to 220. Daily I was drinking a gallon of unpasteurized milk, a tray of raw eggs = 30, 3lbs of bananas and eating other odds and sods. I didn't do this over night , it was a gradual buildup over weeks to hit maximum calories. Got to trick the body!
> 
> It worked because of the calories,and feel due to the high amounts of raw fat it helped testosterone big time


I managed to get to nearly 13st and then ended up in hospital with chest pains about 7 weeks ago. Training and diet have been pretty much non existent in that time and my weight has taken a dive again as a result. weighed myself this morning and I am back down to 12st 2lbs again so starting from scratch again pretty much.


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that. But if you know what worked for you it should be easy to get back there. Knowledge that is, not the hard training and diet. wish you luck :thumbup1:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

First time squatting for I don't know how long tonight. Last time I squatted I nearly passed out and ended up in hospital 2 days later so tonight is a tentative session of not going mega heavy but lots of volume.

Here is how it went

Squat

1x20 bar trying to loosen up a bit, flexibility has suffered slightly here.

1x10 40kg

1x10 50kg

1x10 60kg Really feeling it in my quads with this set. Legs feel dead and lifeless. Think the amount of cycling I have been doing this week may be the cause of this.

1x5 70kg

1x3 80kg Legs just didn't have anymore to give. Done!

Decided to do some back work since I had hardly done anything leg wise and I was due a pull session anyway

Pendlay row

5x10 40kg

Felt light headed and wobbly after these so that's tonights session scrapped. Not happy at all. Going to eat some food then get an early night. Definitely haven't had enough sleep this week so hopefully a few nights of decent kip will sort me out.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done Alan, 1st time was bound to be a hard one. Your body will catch up in time mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You need to treat it like your starting over coz after so long out you technically are.

Don't beat yourself up over not getting numbers, and don't push too hard to begin with, deload and build back up, the strength forums begineer prog might do you some good.

And yeah sleep and eat like a king for the next few days at least.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm seeing stars just now though mate, quite concerned about it because I didn't feel I pushed that hard tonight at all. Was well within my limits.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Get some food down you, don't worry what it is you just need some calories.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm on it just now. food then bed mate. I'm spent.


----------



## Muscle Maniac (Nov 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Although I note with interest you did not decline the offer of doughnuts though!! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Chest tonight

Flat bench

1x10 bar

1x10 50kg

1x8 60kg

1x5 65kg

1x5 70kg These were fookin hard but form was good and pleased it have shifted a decent weight for the first time in a while.

1x5 65kg

1x5 60kg

1x10 50kg

Dips

3x10

Didn't bother with any accessory work as triceps feel suitably worked after that lot, plus she is moaning at me to go over for dinner so time was an issue tonight. Still a bit happier with that workout than I have been with the last few.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

seems like you did more than enough there and 70kg isn't to be sniffed at mister, nope...no waaaaayyeeee.....and dinner into the bargain...result I would say...have a great week ahead...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good pressing al, and some volume on it too, decent workout


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks flubs, dinner was awesome as well. Home made roast chicken and chocolate pancakes with strawberries and cream for desert. Yum yum.

Cheers faultline, felt a bit happier after that workout. Actually felt like I had done something, probably down to the volume as you said.

This morning I did some fasted cardio. 15km on the bike. Kept heart rate at 140bbp and it took me 30min. Half day at work today then I'm off for 2 days. Woohoo.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Any lifting planned on your days off?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I am thinking about doing shoulders tonight, no presses because my triceps wouldn't take it after last nights efforts. Just thinking some raises and shrugs probably since I haven't trained shoulders for a while. Thinking back tomorrow then legs on Wednesday then chest again on Thursday all going well.

Other than that just eat sleep and rest methinks.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Try some push presses mate, shouldn't involve much tricep and can get some heavier weight shifted than standard ohp :thumbup:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Might try that. Never done push presses before so something different.

I'm looking up exercises to try and target the outer part of the tricep that runs down the outside of the arm (lateral head I think? Someone correct me please) I'm feeling that the inner part of my triceps is bigger than the outer part and looks a bit imbalanced. Anyone got any suggestions to try? I don't have access to cables which I know will limit me a bit.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Might try that. Never done push presses before so something different.
> 
> I'm looking up exercises to try and target the outer part of the tricep that runs down the outside of the arm (lateral head I think? Someone correct me please) I'm feeling that the inner part of my triceps is bigger than the outer part and looks a bit imbalanced. Anyone got any suggestions to try? I don't have access to cables which I know will limit me a bit.


Here go....

http://www.boxingscene.com/build-muscle/41628.php


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

two days orrrrfff...lucky boyeee....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Here go....
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/build-muscle/41628.php


The explanations in that link confused me


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> two days orrrrfff...lucky boyeee....


Supposed to be 3 days off but because of the lovely management in my work I am having to do overtime on one of my days off every week. so instead of doing 6 days on 3 days off I am doing either 7 days on 2 off or 8 on 2 off. humpf


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> The explanations in that link confused me


Sorry mate I got the bones of it do thought it may be of some use.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try reverse grip close grip bench press. Lower the bar to the upper abb area and press back up in an arc motion so the bar ends up above you shoulders like in a conventional bench press. I tried it a frew times and it works well, 4 days of DOMS well !

Good chest workout, weights are coming back nicely.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not much of an update tonight, just couldn't get myself motivated for a decent workout tonight. Too much faffing about after work and ended up sleepy.

Lateral raises

4x5 7.5kg

front raises

4x5 7.5kg

These were supersets and all I could be bothered to do. Lying on the couch about ready for sleeping just now. Early night for me tonight.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Sorry mate I got the bones of it do thought it may be of some use.


Don't apologise mate thanks for the link, think my brain has stopped working for today and that's the problem lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Try reverse grip close grip bench press. Lower the bar to the upper abb area and press back up in an arc motion so the bar ends up above you shoulders like in a conventional bench press. I tried it a frew times and it works well, 4 days of DOMS well !
> 
> Good chest workout, weights are coming back nicely.


That sounds doable. I'll give that a bash.

Thanks mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just go steady on them as they creep up on you. Also make sure your shoulders are warmed up to, don't want any injuries.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Slow and steady Al - its not a race. But looks like you have got your mojo back - hurrah 

Have a great (if somewhat shortened) time off x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo, trying hard to get myself back into it but just feeling constantly tired and not in the mood for it. I'm not lying down to it though I'm just going to keep doing as much as I think is right till I'm back to feeling normal again.

Just made some protein bars, not sure how they will go but if the stuff I licked off my hands when I was making them is anything to go by they are gonna be good 

Off to do back workout now, had a really bad sleep last night and think I only got about 4 hours all in so quite tired. Just a quick blast tonight whilst I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Back

Rack chins

4x10

Dumbbell row

4x10 12.5kg

Overhand ez bar curl

1x15 1x10 19kg

Underhand ez bar curl

2x10 19kg

Done!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done Alan, just keep it steady and you'll get there


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers Mark


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just done 20k fasted on the bike. 40 min with heart rate around 140bbp. Feeling quite good for it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The rebuild continues....

Good work pal


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to be bad, earlier in the week I had planned to do legs tonight. The slightly longer than planned bike run and higher resistance than I usually do coupled with a lot of gardening/car cleaning/faffing about outside in the sun has left me feeling like my legs are dead lumps just now. So change of plan I'm going to go and do a push session just to keep things ticking over since chest and triceps are feeling ok after sunday. Will update in a bit after I have got my fat butt off the couch and go lift some weight.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

SOHP

1x10 bar

1x10 40kg

3x8 40kg

Flat bench

1x10 bar

5x10 50kg Triceps are on fire now!

CGBP

1x10 bar

1x10 30kg

3x10 35kg

I now can't straighten my arms! lol It's not the most impressive looking workout I have ever done but I'm feeling a nice pump from it and I'm happy enough with it considering the day I have had. Food time now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The main question is did you enjoy it mate??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah mate I did. The pump I was feeling partway through was awesome.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah mate I did. The pump I was feeling partway through was awesome.


That's great mate... Long as your still enjoying it, your doing it right


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Quick leg session before work at 3pm

Squat

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

1x2 90kg Felt like someone had pulled the plug out on me here, felt strong enough to lift the weight just didn't have the energy to do it.

Deadlift

1x10 60kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 100kg Had to dig deep for every single on of these

1x1 110kg Went dizzy and light headed, vision also went a bit funny so thought it best to stop here.

Seated calf raise

1x25 70kg

1x25 90kg

1x20 90kg

Calves were burning nicely after this lot, concerned about the fact every time I do a leg session I end up feeling like crap though. Off to work now, have a goodun folks.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's just legs for you mate, if you don't feel wobbly/crappy/sick then chances are you didn't work hard enough, seriously.

I wouldnt squat n dead together though you nutcase, asking for trouble....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i think it's great that you're pushing hard enough to go dizzy. Just keep pushing and weights will improve nicely (still be bloody hard tho)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You can take the boy out the strength training but......... 

3 digits, great work.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers guys.

Faultline I think I might need to do deadlifts on back day instead of leg day. I've always done deads with squats though so maybe that's where I am going wrong.

Mark I wasn't sure if the going dizzy was through me pushing hard or just my broken useless body starting to give up on me again!

Jim your right! As much as I try to stop strength style of training and vary the routine I always seem to end up going balls out and trying to heave up as much as I can lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Faultline I think I might need to do deadlifts on back day instead of leg day. I've always done deads with squats though so maybe that's where I am going wrong.
> 
> ...


i'd say deads on back day and very probably dizzy because pushing hard.

Come on Alan, you're a star


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i'd say deads on back day and very probably dizzy because pushing hard.
> 
> Come on Alan, you're a star


I hope it is just because of pushing hard, was just thinking last night how I hadn't had any pain in my chest for a day or 2 and that it didn't feel tight when taking deep breaths for the first time in a while and how I was starting to feel a bit better. Then today nearly falling over was an oh no moment, still a bit panicy about things just now. Need to just forget about it and get on with it.

Not sure about being a star but I was nearly seeing stars earlier! lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's easy to say, but try to put it at the back of you're mind, focusing on it can easily make it seem worse than it really is


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> it's easy to say, but try to put it at the back of you're mind, focusing on it can easily make it seem worse than it really is


Exactly it mate, the more it's thought about the worse it gets. Just need to draw a line under it and put it to the back of my mind as you say.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Exactly it mate, the more it's thought about the worse it gets. Just need to draw a line under it and put it to the back of my mind as you say.


Excellent, onwards and upwards


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How's it going big fella ?

I couldn't do squats and deads in the same day. They are the two most demanding exercises and doing both together means you won't be able to go all out on the second exercise. You could try stiff leg deadlifts or good mornings for you hamstrings. Both great exercises but no as brutal as deadlifts. Give it a go.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Had a mental busy last few days so not had a chance to get on to update in here or train for that matter.

Saturday I did 20k on the bike before work, wasn't the best of ideas before a 12 hour shift lol

Yesterday was a non event for training, was up at 4:50am and didn't get to bed till 11pm and never stopped all day so no training yesterday.

Just done a pull session just now, was kind pressed for time so just a quick blast before I have to head back out again.

Shrugs

5x10 20kg

Pendlay row

5x5 50kg

EZ bar curls

2x10 22.5kg underhand grip

2x10 22.5kg overhand grip

Not the most intense of workouts again but all muscles that were aimed at feel suitably hit and was the best I could do in the time I had. Better than doing nowt I suppose lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sometime a quick blast in the gym can make a refreshing change. Every session doesn't have to be an epic production, as you said all bases were covered and you felt like you had worked the muscle so job done.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Exactly mate, diet and sleep haven't been ideal the last couple of days so it was just a quick blast to keep me ticking over with training.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not much to update, did 20k on the bike yesterday morning before work. Thought I would up the resistance and the speed a little so was quite a hard sweaty blast. Don't think it was the best of ideas, haven't had much in the way of sleep since about Friday and felt very wonky all day at work yesterday. Head was really fuzzy and didn't feel at myself.

Was planning on doing chest last night but ended up coming home from work and having a decent munch then going to bed slept like a baby for 9 hours which is unheard of for me and feeling a bit better this morning. Shorter shift today and its a little quieter at work today so resting up just now and hopefully feel up to a decent chest session tonight.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Rested up the last couple of days, plenty food (buffet at indian last night) and a couple of really good nights sleep managed to sleep till I woke up myself without an alarm shouting at me to get up which is always a nicer start to a day.

So done the push session that was meant for Tuesday.

Incline bench

1x10 bar

1x10 40kg

3x10 50kg Triceps were totally smashed after these for some reason, last 2 reps were a fight to get up.

Switched to flat bench to see if there was any difference

Flat bench

2x10 50kg

1x7 60kg

1x5 60kg

1x7 60kg

And that was me for them, pretty disappointed with this. Don't feel like I worked my chest at all with these but triceps are ruined.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i'm sure it was still worked well mate, don't have to kill it every session


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Not the most intense of workouts again *but all muscles that were aimed at feel suitably hit and was the best I could do in the time I had*. Better than doing nowt I suppose lol


Nice work Al and v sensible approach. Hope you are feeling on the mend x


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I find the same with bench mate, try doing just a few sets of bench and then do chest dips weighted 3 or 4 sets to failure, great for working chest, then kill it off with some flyes at the end, guaranteed chest DOMS.

If tris are not feeling too smashed after that lot then skulls to finish!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to hate flat bench because it seemed to work everything BUT my chest. My shoulder and tris would be burning but my chest hardly ever felt worked. Since I had a few sessions with a lad who knows how to bench properly my form has improved no end and I'm starting to enjoy benching. The biggest change I made was to keep the bar moving in a straight path. so if the bar is at nipple level when its lowered it stays there throughout the entire movement. I used to press the bar up until it finished above my face but was told this would bring the shoulders into the movement too much. With the tris I was told to make my grip slightly wider and lower the bar to no higher than nipple level. Have a look on youtube there are loads of videos showing correct form.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, been absent the last couple of weeks as life has been mental and I just haven't had the time.

Been busy sorting out my mortgage and all the relevant insurances that go with it, work has been bedlam as well. Been working 8 days in a row and horrible length shifts into the bargain plus my parents have been away sunning themselves on holiday so I have been having to look after their dog whilst they are away, which has been a nightmare because the dog doesn't settle in my house on her own and gets a bit scratchy and chewy at doors and things so been having to drive to ferry the dog between mine and theirs at the start and end of shifts which was adding an hour onto the start and end of every day for me.

So as a result there has been no training of any kind to report and I'm bloody tired and needing a good sleep. Got a back shift that I am about to start in 10 min but once that's over I will be catching up on everyones journals and having an early night hoping to get some training done tomorrow at some point.

Finally got my birthday present from the g/f booked for next Tuesday (birthday was back in feb!) I'm getting an hour on the newly built Sir Chris Hoy Velordome on a proper velodrome bike with one of my mates which I'm looking forward to. The commonwealth games are being held in that arena next year so when it's on the telly I'll be able to say I have been round that very track!

Anyway hope you are all well, I'm off to get ready for yet another shift. Have a nice day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Life has a habit of getting in the way. Its just the way thing are. Hope your shift goes smoothly and have a good kip.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh flipping lol de lol you sneakster......

I'm at the back poring over the bloop in journals searching in vain for your sand wut do ya do?

Post. Slits at the front.....which I left in the long and fruitless search for you so I could dispense my wisdom.....pft....and humph....:laugh:

Ah well, keeps me off the streets as me am used to say....lolol oil.

Happy Tuesday you.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh flipping lol de lol you sneakster......
> 
> I'm at the back poring over the bloop in journals searching in vain for your sand wut do ya do?
> 
> ...


Erm......... What?

Our young Alan is a bomb riding, damsel saving, mountain climbing, dog sitting mobile mechanic.

Which I think was the original query.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Erm......... What?
> 
> Our young Alan is a bomb riding, damsel saving, mountain climbing, dog sitting mobile mechanic.
> 
> Which I think was the original query.


oh dear!!! it's the curse of the ipad speller demon!!! fook...that made perfect sense to me when I was typing it...hee heee....it made me larrrf my head orrff reading it though...poor AAlan...he so lucky to have me in his journal...flol!

Sorry Sir alan you master of all the above and more.....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning folks how are we all this morning?

Been thinking about training the last couple of days and what to do going forward. Was talking to my brother the other week (he has been training for about 18 years and know significantly more than me) and he said that when I was on my bulk from November till march I put on too much too quickly and was getting chubby and I look better now than I have lost the chub than I did when I was bulking and that my upper body doesn't look any different. I think that I need to get the desire of getting massive out of my head as all of my family are all quite slim with little muscle mass, there are no monsters in my family so I think the way forward is getting strong and trying to stay lean and looking good (awaits the groans of oh no another aesthetics monkey! lol)

Basically I did the thing that I said I didn't want to do and chased scale weight, tried for too much too soon and ended up fat. (I think this may have contributed to the chest pains around this time) The annoying thing was that nobody around me told me that I was getting that way when I asked them. So rather than aim for a target weight I recon if I focus more on lifts than scale weight then the size will come with strength without the temptation of putting on too much too soon.

I'm thinking about going back to doing just compounds for a while and set myself mini targets to hit along the way and have that as my motivation, then my OCD mentality will be better focused and there is less chance of me ending up a fat banger! lol Just need to work out what to do routine wise now.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Al - Sounds like you have a sensible plan there and hey, we all have an inner (or outer) aesthetics monkey to tame!

One step at a time remember, you have not been so well lately, not that I am telling what to do, but I am sure all the more experienced guys here will tell you all you need to know.

Good luck buddy x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo, I feel a bit fitter now I have lost the weight and have actually been getting comments from people that I haven't seen for a while saying that I am looking well. Must mean I was looking pretty horrific a few months ago! lol So that's made me think the keep lean and fit approach is the way to go and hopefully I won't keel over again!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome back al, still keeping up with the cardio?

Routine wise, by your new goal why not just get back on stronglifts?

Simple and effective


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Welcome back al, still keeping up with the cardio?
> 
> Routine wise, by your new goal why not just get back on stronglifts?
> 
> Simple and effective


Thanks mate, yeah still keeping the cardio going be it the bike or out for walks with the g/f, her 54 mile in 24 hours hike is this weekend so been out with her helping her training for that. Weights have been non existent though.

Funnily enough I was thinking about going back onto stronglifts as it did work but I got a little bored on it and the squats were killing me 3x a week so thinking about a tweaked version of it but what the tweak is I don't know. I'm thinking about a deload and setting myself target weights to hit for reps to motivate me and give me a goal to work towards.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Modify it to your needs mate, squat 2x a week deadlift 1x etc


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that's probably an idea, trying to sit down and think about it but my brain isn't playing just now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate not flogging the site as you know but the SF progression programme hits light squats once or twice a week on deadlift day....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Mate not flogging the site as you know but the SF progression programme hits light squats once or twice a week on deadlift day....


I need to have a read through that mate, not had a chance to sit down and have a proper go through it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I need to have a read through that mate, not had a chance to sit down and have a proper go through it.


It's nice and simple... Same format of ABA BAB sessions deload to start and its only scheduled for 18weeks. Have a mooch


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> It's nice and simple... Same format of ABA BAB sessions deload to start and its only scheduled for 18weeks. Have a mooch


Just had a look at the stuff Ade has written on the initial post, there is no way I will be able to squat 100kg for 5x5 now so probably need to go on the beginners program then.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just had a look at the stuff Ade has written on the initial post, there is no way I will be able to squat 100kg for 5x5 now so probably need to go on the beginners program then.


Our own illustrious @Flubs has just taken it up mate. The 100kg is there as a follow on from the beginners routine.

The routine spreadsheet can be adapted to needs ... I should know lol I've had to knock another 10kg off my squats so I'm back down to 85's now..... Bloody form.

Just an idea mate. Even a P/P/L or full body like faults would help, especially if your just doing compound exercises.

I suggested the SFPP because it takes the time consuming work out of setting up a new routine.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Our own illustrious @Flubs has just taken it up mate. The 100kg is there as a follow on from the beginners routine.
> 
> The routine spreadsheet can be adapted to needs ... I should know lol I've had to knock another 10kg off my squats so I'm back down to 85's now..... Bloody form.
> 
> ...


Hmmm food for thought, I don't know what way to go just now. Mega confused.

I liked the simplicity of SL5x5 but got a bit bored although it did work and I made gains from it. I really enjoyed the PHAT routine with the mix of strength and hypertrophy work and I was continually making progress on that until I fell over and was really enjoying it but just found it a little difficult to keep track of all the time because of all the different workouts involved in it.

I think I am going to try come up with something that is based around movements I enjoy doing, for example I really like doing dips and have always been pretty good at them but not a lot of routines have them in them. Just not sure if I should focus purely on strength work or throw in a hypertrophy session in the mix as I think it helped with the strength side of things on the PHAT routine. Also thinking about having flyes and lat raises in there as the only isolation work as I always felt my chest wasn't getting hit hard enough and shoulders were lagging on OHP.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mix it up and make it suit you fella. That way your doing what you want to do. :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

My list of exercises that I am considering is this so far

Squat

Deadlift

Bench flat/incline

Dips

Bent over/Pendlay rows

OHP (fookin hate these but a necessary evil)

Rack chins

I'm not sure of rep range either, if I should go 5x5 or drop to 5x3 or what to do.

Then isolations

Flyes

Lat raises

Calf raises (Got a wedding coming up in 6 or 7 weeks so need the calves looking good in the kilt!)

As I said I'm not sure if I should just set goals for the strength side of things and go purely at that for a bit or throw in a bit of hypertrophy work from the start and see what happens.

That's pretty much where I am at just now with my thoughts.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

3x5 heavy sets may work better for now, DB press as an alternative?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> 3x5 heavy sets may work better for now, DB press as an alternative?


That could work, I'm just thinking that if I do less reps or sets then when I start to plateu I can increase the reps/sets then drop them back again when trying for weight increase to help break through it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That could work, I'm just thinking that if I do less reps or sets then when I start to plateu I can increase the reps/sets then drop them back again when trying for weight increase to help break through it.


Simon gave me a great plateau busting scheme. I was stuck on 50kg SOHP 5x5 so next session 52.5kg for five sets as many reps as I could, next session 55kg again for as many reps as I could in five sets...third session back to the failed 50kg 5x5 and hey presto!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Simon gave me a great plateau busting scheme. I was stuck on 50kg SOHP 5x5 so next session 52.5kg for five sets as many reps as I could, next session 55kg again for as many reps as I could in five sets...third session back to the failed 50kg 5x5 and hey presto!


Never thought of attacking it from that angle.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Just had a look at the stuff Ade has written on the initial post, there is no way I will be able to squat 100kg for 5x5 now so probably need to go on the beginners program then.


snap! wahayeeeeeee...gwaaaaan! gerrin...x orrrrrr

pans! heeee..nagwan gurrrn....as my ipad would say....  see what I did there? humour again....hee hee...

toddles off feeling smug and happy in my own li'l world......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> snap! wahayeeeeeee...gwaaaaan! gerrin...x orrrrrr
> 
> pans! heeee..nagwan gurrrn....as my ipad would say....  see what I did there? humour again....hee hee...
> 
> toddles off feeling smug and happy in my own li'l world......


I sense a new game here.......

"Flub dropping"


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Right had a think about it and come up with this so far

Push

Bench

Dips

OHP

Incline DB Flyes

Lateral or Front raise

Pull

Pendlay row

Rack chins

Deadlift

Legs

Squat

Calf raise

Thinking doing a couple of weeks of 3x8 at lighter weight to get me back into training, then a couple of weeks of 3x5 at a heavier weight, then into proper working weight at 5x3 and start progressing from there. Thinking slowly slowly deload approach to ease me back in so I don't get too carried away too quickly and end up crocked again.

Thoughts guys?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> snap! wahayeeeeeee...gwaaaaan! gerrin...x orrrrrr
> 
> pans! heeee..nagwan gurrrn....as my ipad would say....  see what I did there? humour again....hee hee...
> 
> toddles off feeling smug and happy in my own li'l world......


you wot? lol Your posts never fail to put a smile on Flubs!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> Right had a think about it and come up with this so far
> 
> Push
> 
> ...


Lat raise or front raise is more pull than push.

Pull, start with deadlifts, most bang for your buck, also can u add in another exercise? Maybe shrugs or curls

Legs, stick in sldl for hammys


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Lat raise or front raise is more pull than push.
> 
> Pull, start with deadlifts, most bang for your buck, also can u add in another exercise? Maybe shrugs or curls
> 
> Legs, stick in sldl for hammys


I was thinking using the lat/front raise to hit the shoulders more after doing OHP as I always feel tri's burn out before my shoulders.

Pull I was toying with the idea of shrugs but wasn't sure about putting them in. Was initially thinking about just doing compounds then added the isolations that I had to target areas that I felt weren't getting hit.

Never thought about SLDL, I suppose they should be light enough that I won't have my usual problem of nearly falling over after squats and normal deads.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Also what do you think about the rep ranges I was thinking about?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds ok, personally I'd do it like this:

Compounds: 2x6-10 warming up then 3x5 working sets

Iso: 3x8-12 or 3xf


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just deload the weights and build back uo


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've found that starting light and sticking to your reps works quite nicely. Just try and add 2.5kg a week to every exercise and in a month or two you will be back to where you were. I've been doing this for a few months and I have progressed past my previous bests without going to failure on almost anything. You don't feel like your working at the start but this gives you body time to adjust and get back into the swing of things and allows you to get your form spot on. As the weeks roll on your form will stay tight and the weights will creep up until your hitting PBs. This has worked for both @jimmywst and me and although we are doing 5x5 I don't see why the same approach wouldn't work with any rep range.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Aad123 al has a new journal now


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

As faultline said I have a new journal ad, I tagged you in it. I am going for the deload and build back up slowly approach for the next few months.


----------

